# Official Air Ride Show Off Thread



## sangwoo (Jan 6, 2007)

Well unfortunately I do not have air ride, but it is my goal to do it sometime in the near future. Anyways I tried looking up an air ride show off thread so people can just whore, but I couldn't find any. So, let's let this be the showoff/envy of all other threads on the web!


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (sangwoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sangwoo* »_Anyways I tried looking up an air ride show off thread so people can just whore, but I couldn't find any. So, let's let this be the showoff/envy of all other threads on the web!









That's because everybody just whores their car in their own build thread


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_
That's because everybody just whores their car in *EVERY* thread

fixed...


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (yvrnycracer)*

Let me kick it off then


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (philthyphil)*

that's a clean setup 
here's my clunker 
















still working on some things


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
CC looks sick, those Bentley's are money!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (philthyphil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philthyphil* »_









so nice.


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (merrigan)*

Thanks, since this photo the tanks have been colour matched to the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

wow, that looks really good!
love the car man!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

My car sucks.


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

^^^ Woooow








Pure class http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (philthyphil)*

cuz I'm a whore.


----------



## sangwoo (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

I think that is just a whore thread. I made mine Official


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sangwoo)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3637772


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

I am in love with your car! The luggage is so baller. Did you paint it and build the setup yourself? Veryyy well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SchickQuattroB5)*

I did and thanks.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_I did and thanks.

lies and deceit!!!








See you saturday http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
lies and deceit!!!








See you saturday http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

you know this to be true.








c-ya sat.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

till the end of this month before i get some bagyards i roll on aerosports over fk coils , surprisingly but i really enjoying the ride quality.
























forgot to add all the way up pic











_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:31 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*









by Dorbritz:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (sangwoo)*

Did someone say whore?


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (mikegilbert)*

mike...... those shots are money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (crazymoforz)*

holy **** that audi is so awesome


----------



## sangwoo (Jan 6, 2007)

more


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_










So sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd love to get some shots with this car! 
Mike, those shots are INSANE!


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (philthyphil)*


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Charmander)*

MOAR!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

dude i can not get over this audi agbove. by far my most fav audi. can u say desktop background! lolol


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Did someone say whore?









show off....


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

just one. the strip was an experiment that i havent decided on yet. im thinking of trying it again with a thinner strip










_Modified by wishihada18t at 5:27 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
show off....








 http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I'll whore dat ass for you


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (mikegilbert)*





front is much, much lower now..

















_Modified by sbuogr at 9:35 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## bosermkv (Dec 23, 2008)

man that jetta looks zoned out


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (bosermkv)*

wait.. got a few new ones




okay.
enjoi.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

^ I like the fabric lots. cars clean too


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (Charmander)*

Air Ride's kit..








Tom


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Tom(Dubfest))*

check out the new video in HD! the car is infact NOT a 2.0T, its a 1.8T. that is in the process of being corrected. hope you like it! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub3eB25lA4Y


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

the video got redirected to a new link because some info had to be corrected as some of you already know.. here is the new link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvpRWRr0VJY
enjoy! hope you all like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sbuogr at 9:17 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

car is madd sleepy brah.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_








car is madd sleepy brah.


it needs a nap.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

i'll play.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (sbuogr)*

SUBSCRIBED







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (got_vdub)*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
















gorgeous


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

_Modified by michaelmark5 at 11:33 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh lawd. tomorrow


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*











_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:15 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_oh lawd. tomorrow









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_ 











Are those Darricks old Lorinsers??


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

yessir


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Holy moly batman!


----------



## VDUBMK4LOVE09 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow! All of these Rides are amazing


----------



## byza (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

this beast should be named stormtrooper..
insane ride and stance


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_yessir

when the heck did those go on mike?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_
when the heck did those go on mike?









2-3 weeks ago










_Modified by michaelmark5 at 5:07 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*











_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:15 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*



















_Modified by michaelmark5 at 4:45 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

subscribed


----------



## charmersfh (May 13, 2004)

i love this thread!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

here's my '85 Vanagon, just installed the rear bags so far.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*









Nice shot... 125th St.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_









i dont think ive seen exhaust come out like that b4...interesting


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta PWR* »_
i dont think ive seen exhaust come out like that b4...interesting


----------



## JDM IV (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta PWR* »_
i dont think ive seen exhaust come out like that b4...interesting

Take a gander over in the MKV R forum.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (JDM IV)*

and now for something less played out 



_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:13 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

thats hott and that exhaust looks like an r32 exhaust...but im a mk1 guy


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

been awhile


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

nice dude thats dope.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ABAcabby)*



















_Modified by Charmander at 9:56 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i wants mk3 now...


----------



## pennswoods (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i wants passat now


----------



## shiznit (Sep 7, 2008)

Sitting on Bagyards.
Lays the front subframe out thanks to a mild (.75" notch).


----------



## sangwoo (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt show more
!!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (sangwoo)*


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (shiznit)*

no i wants my old cabby back


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*









I am in love !!!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (vagwhpt)*

_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:13 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Yes sir.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:14 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Skibum291 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (mikegilbert)*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh skkkeeeeeet


----------



## 02BoostedGTI (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_Yes sir.

















































More of this one please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (Skibum291)*

ehh ive been whoring a bit..heres mine..


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

last shots before winter and before the whole color scheme changes


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (TNKD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_last shots before winter and before the whole color scheme changes 

too bad.. i dig that color scheme. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (media)*

Just a few pictures of my car. I have bagyard front and rear. Pictures by Sean Harrison!!!


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (shiznit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shiznit* »_
















Sitting on Bagyards.
Lays the front subframe out thanks to a mild (.75" notch).


You added a subframe to your mk1


----------



## VwPodRacer (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

LOVE YOUR CAR Overdrivedgn!










_Modified by VwPodRacer at 10:51 AM 11-1-2009_


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (02BoostedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02BoostedGTI* »_
More of this one please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



























































































_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 12:33 AM 11-2-2009_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^ wallpapered


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

My car is def not as hot as most of the others in this thread.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

It's fall, y'all.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Damn Gilbert................... Killin it.


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (beatonzeebuldge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beatonzeebuldge* »_ehh ive been whoring a bit..heres mine..










casy right? it was nice to meet you at h20 I was rockin seans moms eos. i like the i **** on the first date sticker.

the eos is my friends moms car (aka dub-mom)


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (psycopathicryda)*

haha yep thats me awesome meeting you dude!!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (beatonzeebuldge)*

Whores
















*4*


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_Damn Gilbert................... Killin it always & forever.


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

Hey are you from Rochester? That bridge looks exactly like the new one that they built over the river in downtown Rochester NY


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_

















_Modified by Charmander at 9:56 PM 10-22-2009_

harvard medical nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dutchmastr9)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (SchickQuattroB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchickQuattroB5* »_Hey are you from Rochester? That bridge looks exactly like the new one that they built over the river in downtown Rochester NY

Yessir


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Just a guess but that board never gets any salt on it?


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Just a guess but that board never gets any salt on it?

galveston is only like 5 hours a away from allen


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_

























Holy Ish havent seen this baby for a little. Looks so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by vwgliin05 at 3:14 PM 11-4-2009_


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

My whorish contribution


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (cvelas00)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif wagons and Bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif wagons and Bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

+1


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (cvelas00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cvelas00* »_My whorish contribution


















this looks like a pshop so badly, maybe its just the light messing with my eyes on the wheels


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_
this looks like a pshop so badly, maybe its just the light messing with my eyes on the wheels









No, just the enormous tires!!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif wagons and Bags.



_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:12 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
No, just the enormous tires!!!

Very true its the tires, friend of mine had these layin around so I just threw them on the wagon to see how they would look .


----------



## Pimp-Styla (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: (cvelas00)*

That is my car.Skoda Octavia 2 with German Airride Systems Kit V1.
I hope u like it


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

my bunny

mike gilbert knows his way around a camera.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*

Sorry Camera phone pics


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (Pimp-Styla)*

Not the prettiest MKV and not done but...


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (royalaird)*

Ill whore out Leah's car since she does'nt have time to.


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that hardline setup is real clean


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Slampig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slampig* »_that hardline setup is real clean

yeah swoops is the man with that but love Leah's car


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (GTI Fish 7)*

nice, love that colour, what is it?
is it a stock colour or?
I want to redo my Vanagon that colour with black wheels and trim.
Gordy


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (240gordy)*

the MkV GTI is Candy White... really couldn't figure that one out, on your own???








KAOS


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

Meh felt like whoring


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

no dude I couldn't. In each photo it looks a little different, depending on the light. One photo it looks blueish and cold and another is warm and it looks creamy. Not knowing the lighting conditions of each shot I have no way of knowing which one is an accurate one.
I could look up the stock colours for that model but who says it is stock? 
So why not leave the attitude outside?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (240gordy)*

oh hayyyy who wants to buy my car???? pm me.



























_Modified by MikeSc0tt at 1:54 PM 11-9-2009_


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

man some nice cars in here.. i wanna get air


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

I may aswell whore a few pictures of mine then lol


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*

Pink leather? Holy ****


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (jfranklin)*

Only decent pic of the car since i switched to air.

Ps: CCW's are official sold and gone


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubdan01)*

^ ooh, didn't realize you went air. Need more pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (jfranklin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfranklin* »_

















thats SICK!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_thats SICK!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_

















Ruby Red MKII not on air. Hes just stupid low. but you probably know that since your from CS. 


_Modified by jfranklin at 10:58 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (jfranklin)*

from a local show this past weekend(not my pictures)


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

sh!t I need bags!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (jrhthree1.8T)*


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i gotta post behind mike gilbert with my pos? thats intense


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_









muy bueno


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

any work to be done with the rear to get it lower?


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

wow.. a bad ass Fit i never thought id see that coming...If you could get the back down and sit on the tire it would be perfect!


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

Here's Brad from Edge Motorsports in his dually bringing the Scirocco home from the Euros in the Valley Show


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (mk1jettacoupe)*

And Mike Gilbert, was that audi pic taken at the top of Skinners Butte in down here in Eugene?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (mk1jettacoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1jettacoupe* »_And Mike Gilbert, was that audi pic taken at the top of Skinners Butte in down here in Eugene?

Sure was- I was down there for 6 days a couple weeks ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my hometown.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The one time I am not home hahah!! 
Mike we need to hang out soon and grab beers.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_The one time I am not home hahah!! 
Mike we need to hang out soon and grab beers. 

This. 







We keep missing eachother.


----------



## quickquattro (Jul 18, 2007)

_Modified by quickquattro at 12:38 AM 11-24-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (quickquattro)*

****, yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (GTI Fish 7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI Fish 7* »_Not the prettiest MKV and not done but...

































That so makes me want a white mk5. Nice work

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

my fav recent pic.


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ignapu)*

What's that word I'm looking for, Iggy? Oh yeah, SEX!!!!!!




































I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif those Tracers.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


----------



## Majyk (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been throwin around the idea of puttin my MKIV Jetta on air but all the ones on youtube have like no lift. Anybody gettin huge lift out of theirs?


----------



## Majyk (Nov 23, 2009)

Civic I used to have. One of the many air ride vehicles I have owned.
Fully laid out...








Full lift...


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Majyk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Majyk* »_Civic I used to have. One of the many air ride vehicles I have owned.
Fully laid out...








Full lift...









god damn that goes high


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

aired out is not the same as LAYED OUT


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

quickquattro,
that a4 is so fresh. 
you've got some weird lights going on in the first pic?


----------



## Majyk (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (justrave)*

Ya I know there is a little difference between layd out and aired out. I had a full sized Chevy that was body dropped 6 inches. The botom of the doors were chunched up from draggin it down the hwy.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Majyk)*

Wow a bagged Parati.








That civic does have a lot of travel!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_oh hayyyy who wants to buy my car???? pm me.










ummmm more? like NOW? thanks


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_Wow a bagged Parati.







!

nope not a Parati just a NA Fox wagon


















_Modified by Banned wagon at 6:44 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (quickquattro)*

I've never really posted my car anywhere. 

























Now I'm ready to sell it


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubberkid86* »_










Beetle rear suspension?


----------



## jjai (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

now in my watched topics


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Unit01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Unit01* »_
Beetle rear suspension?









custom independent made out of the stock axle


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_
custom independent made out of the stock axle

impressive. more info please. was a build thread made? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (media)*

Taj don't sell!
Unless its to me. I want a white A4 with black guts.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (mikegilbert)*

i dont think i have posted in here yet:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (pielout)*

I hate you MKV guys......gonna make me bag my car now. Thought I would be good enough on coils dropped, but not after seeing the Alphards tucked in fenderwells








-J. Hines
Are those of you on eMerc. Alphards running 8.5" or 9.5" out back and tucking in wells?


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Taj don't sell!
Unless its to me. I want a white A4 with black guts.

Absolutely. Fly into Nj and drive it home to FL with a smile


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (quickquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickquattro* »_

















Looks dumb.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_i dont think i have posted in here yet:


she's a beauty


----------



## B. Elliott Karnes (Oct 19, 2006)

so much win in this thread it's unbelievable


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_I've never really posted my car anywhere. 

























Now I'm ready to sell it









this is clean as fu$# any moar pics


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (sangwoo)*

here is my ride. not finished quite yet. it need to get it lower haha. i know what i need to do i just need some nice weather and time. anywho, enjoy...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (baggednbangin)*

^^^
Why car on coils in air ride show off thread??


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_^^^
Why car on coils in air ride show off thread??









its air. i cant drop the back cuz the wheels poke to much.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_
its air. i cant drop the back cuz the wheels poke to much.

Snap, looks like the exact same height my girls a4 sits on coils(her car will be in here real soon). My bad.








Camber maxed out in the rear? What are the specs on the Works? Love the color combo.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (The_Sauce)*

thanks and they are 19x8 front & 19x9.5 rear 34et with 225-35 all around. camber isnt maxed at all. still have snubbers in (bump stops) cuz the wheel rim is right there and i dont want to accidentally drop the car on the rims and screw up my fenders. i'm going to max out the camber when it gets a little warmer and i can feel my fingers but till then its staying as is. hopefully i can get the wheels to tuck, if not i'm going to have to shave down the wheel hubs. but thats a last resort thing. dont wanna do anything irreversible.



_Modified by baggednbangin at 5:44 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (baggednbangin)*

You will tuck just fine. Her Walds are same sizes with et33 all 4 and hers tuck in without the camber maxed out. Just make sure you have the rear suspension under load when you adjust for camber.Got any side shots of the front drop without the wheel turned? What struts are you running?


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I love this pic!


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_You will tuck just fine. Her Walds are same sizes with et33 all 4 and hers tuck in without the camber maxed out. Just make sure you have the rear suspension under load when you adjust for camber.Got any side shots of the front drop without the wheel turned? What struts are you running?

no i dont. i have bilstein struts with bags for the front and bilstein shocks with sep. bags for the rear
the picture above is what my rears look like. i cant tuck right now as is.


_Modified by baggednbangin at 6:08 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Love the color combo.

No joke! VS-XX and white owns me!!!


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (phattydre)*

Here's one from part way assembled...


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (Sketchy-B)*

Love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif More pics?


----------



## quickquattro (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Looks _beautiful_.








 
fixed it for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif More pics?

x2 car is georgous


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (media)*


_Quote, originally posted by *media* »_
impressive. more info please. was a build thread made? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, please!


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgliin05* »_
this is clean as fu$# any moar pics

Thanks. I don't have any other good pics right now. I'll throw some up in here when I get some. 
Sketchy- 
**** looks ill. Much better than the Keskins


----------



## BAM~13 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

Mike Gilbert is a Maniac with that A6





















Your Car is PURE SEX!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sketchy whens them photos comin out?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_Here's one from part way assembled...









what wheels are these?


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (bklnstunt718)*

Thanks for the comments guys... 
Retro sadly I haven't even had time since h2o to snap any photos let alone drive the car
Taj funny I really wanted to put those keskins back on for one last look... but they finally sold this weekend.
Shawn not sure yet when they're coming out... kinda why I haven't posted many pictures. I'll put together a quick run through of the install and such later
Wheels are Image DMs


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_Here's one from part way assembled...

Delicious! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (Sketchy-B)*

Here's a couple from Nortorius' shots from Broke.Down....


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

oh so nice. I like the DK OEM plush shirt in the middle.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_Thanks for the comments guys... 
Retro sadly I haven't even had time since h2o to snap any photos let alone drive the car
Taj funny I really wanted to put those keskins back on for one last look... but they finally sold this weekend.
Shawn not sure yet when they're coming out... kinda why I haven't posted many pictures. I'll put together a quick run through of the install and such later
Wheels are Image DMs










I can't wait man. From talking about the loc I hope it turned out super sweet!! When I was picking up Connor for some photos I was looking over the car. THen at AIr affair it was good to talk to you for awhile. By far one of my favorite passats in the scene today.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That's an effing sweet pic at the top of the page.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
I can't wait man. From talking about the loc I hope it turned out super sweet!! When I was picking up Connor for some photos I was looking over the car. THen at AIr affair it was good to talk to you for awhile. By far one of my favorite passats in the scene today. 


Thanks Shawn. The location was pretty dope, I'm anxious to see how it all turned out. How did Connors pictures come out? It was nice to see the Jetta on the road finally after spending a couple years in my barn.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_
Thanks Shawn. The location was pretty dope, I'm anxious to see how it all turned out. How did Connors pictures come out? It was nice to see the Jetta on the road finally after spending a couple years in my barn. 


they turned out good man. Just go to my page its about half way down I think? Or my fan page on FB


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

working on some things for the winter. its in a million pieces right now. but finishing up the install on my digital setup tommarow


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

All these cars look tha same.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*









^Looking awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_working on some things for the winter. its in a million pieces right now. but finishing up the install on my digital setup tommarow











dig those wheels for sure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are those new or just a spare set?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

New set. Polished schmidt racelites with wider lips


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

They look like Joey WhiteSnifff's old jawns.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

We traded. He has my old rs's


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

joe the front bumper looks $$$
did you mold the rear too??
if everything goes right i should be on bags by the end of summer


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_joe the front bumper looks $$$
did you mold the rear too??


thanks man. yea i molded the rear with the shaved exhaust and towhook cutout. bad pic but its all i have right now


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (spitfire481)*










_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_
I would not be dissapointed if I never owned chrome or polished wheels again. I'm tired of that look honestly


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol. i also said i would never shave or mold anything else on my car. but now it has no body panels bolted to it and its mostly in primer


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

lol i love this car either way, just thought it was funny


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (Sketchy-B)*

just made this one


----------



## el.zuriel (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (mikegilbert)*

Women see beer as just a drink.
Some Men see it a refreshment and entertainment.
But we the Dubbers sometimes just drink it to play with the can>!















[/QUOTE]
not my pic>!


----------



## el.zuriel (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*













































MOAR>!!!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (el.zuriel)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I was hoping for new photos


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I was hoping for new photos









oh i have more 










































_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:15 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

heres my .gif


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_just made this one

















I love how you can see stuff goin on in the reflection of your car, and I think i see a mail truck in the back window in one frame.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (mk1jettacoupe)*


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (Swoops)*

maybe you should try driving low ***.







Damn those pics are freshhh


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (C.Raynes)*

Another gif.


----------



## WannaRaddo (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (hellaSmoked)*

here's mine.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOfZrXIzeI8


_Modified by felixy69 at 3:22 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (sangwoo)*

watchin


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (R32dreamer17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32dreamer17* »_watchin


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Another gif.










this looks sexual somehow.
couple more old ones of mine










































_Modified by ABAcabby at 10:44 AM 1-20-2010_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (Sketchy-B)*


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

Love this thread!










I know its not a dub, but I wanted to show off my air-ride as well... and NO thats not me behind the truck, lol...

I made an appearance at the Air-Affair at H20i last year and I hope to again this year...
- Matt


_Modified by DowntimeDesigns at 4:55 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (DowntimeDesigns)*

thats a dope truck for sure mang, my boy brandon showed me pics of it before and i instantly fell in love haha, the fact that its a quad cab long bed is what won me over


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_Love this thread!










I know its not a dub, but I wanted to show off my air-ride as well... and NO thats not me behind the truck, lol...

I made an appearance at the Air-Affair at H20i last year and I hope to again this year...
- Matt

_Modified by DowntimeDesigns at 4:55 PM 1-21-2010_

love it. . always secretly wanted a bagged full size truck


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

You guys should check out some truck shows sometime!
Mr. Tan, York isn't all that far from a few events and got_vdub, you are only about 20 mins from the Grounded 4 Life 1 Day Slam in Bristol. One of the best East-Coast Mini Truck shows... July 11th,2010!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

I did the G4L show last year. Placed first VW and third place lowest car. It's a great show and really has a lot to offer as far as variety.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

We went to all truck nationals last year with a bagged b5a4 and b6a4.... SHould of saw the looks when dragging down the road... I fell in love and bought a mini truck right after haha This year ill prob have my gmc and mk2 there both bagged


----------



## GoldenNugget (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_that's a clean setup 
here's my clunker 
















still working on some things 









CC is sex to my eys bentley wheels are gorgeous good look on the car !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

keep posting!!!


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_You guys should check out some truck shows sometime! Mr. Tan, York isn't all that far from a few events and got_vdub, you are only about 20 mins from the Grounded 4 Life 1 Day Slam in Bristol. One of the best East-Coast Mini Truck shows... July 11th,2010!
 yeah bristol is like hella close. ill mark it down. thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 90golf8v (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns) (got_vdub)*

my sh*tbox on air in front...rear not done yet its still on coils in rear cut to death
on stock 13s
















on 195/45/14s


----------



## WannaRaddo (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns) (90golf8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90golf8v* »_my sh*tbox on air in front...rear not done yet its still on coils in rear cut to death on 195/45/14s









sooo hottt


----------



## 90golf8v (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns) (WannaRaddo)*

thanks its a 1.6 diesel wit a 1.9 turbo wit just a downpipe whistles its ass off and lays pan an control arms


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

thats a cool little whip.. i want a diesel so bad


----------



## Pimp-Styla (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*


----------



## bsail25 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: (Pimp-Styla)*


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotorwerks* »_thats a cool little whip.. i want a diesel so bad

here's a couple more shots of my diesel from the other day.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^ love that front shot


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_^^ love that front shot

I'm with you on that one.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

these bagyard bombers are seriously a F*CKING JOKE! LOVE EM!!!








dom


_Modified by cabbywitha 16v-T at 10:15 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## WannaRaddo (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabbywitha 16v-T* »_these bagyard bombers are seriously a F*CKING JOKE! LOVE EM!!!








dom

_Modified by cabbywitha 16v-T at 10:15 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## 3374u2nv (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

still under construction but heres some teaser shots still have to pull fenders shave rub strips and paint along with a ton of other interior stuff but here it is hopefully its ready for waterfest 16























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

wow! thats some stretch and half







i love this thread...i need bags not screw everything else lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (a sneaky panda)*

Newbie.
















I need some new photos, been whoring these out for to long.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

dom


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

^^


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_









Hey i know that car! looking good


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

poopie pics


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Need to get notched, then figure out whats holding the front up more. Need moar low to match the rear. 
Major thanks to my syndicate family that helped me knock this out in a weekend.


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_poopie pics
































with a car that dope I don't care how poopie your pics are!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

fail shot.


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

IMG]http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/6821/iroc05.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (TittsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TittsMcGee* »_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

found this on Stance Works


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

wow... was gonna post but im not following that


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (joelzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelzy* »_wow... was gonna post but im not following that


hahaha
not mine btw


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

i just cant grow to love the bentley's painted like that...
MAJOR props to the owner though car is so legit...minus the shocker


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

wow that car is insane


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Wow that Avant is insane. I wouldn't have gone with black on the wheels.


----------



## sangwoo (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (TittsMcGee)*

OMY FREAKING GOSH! dude can I get a wallpaper of that??? HOLY AHFAHFS


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (sangwoo)*

SO SICK!!!


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha, love that trunk set-up


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_found this on Stance Works










WANT!


----------



## NevinMed69 (May 17, 2004)

teaser, more to come!


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

Legendary thread!


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Peter_M5)*


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## NevinMed69 (May 17, 2004)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

more of that


----------



## NevinMed69 (May 17, 2004)

soon man


----------



## TheDude010 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re:*

mine:
















what you think guys?
here it was still on coils:










_Modified by TheDude010 at 7:23 AM 3-17-2010_


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (TheDude010)*

new to air


























_Modified by joelzy at 7:11 AM 3-17-2010_


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

That Olive Drab Avant makes me happy in the pants!


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

some old pics i found on my website server


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabbywitha 16v-T* »_








dom

oh wow


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

cheers buddy
got a couple more i took, sorry cars dirty
























thanks
dom


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

almost ready


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

Do you have to run such a low profile on the rear to get it that low or what?
Seems awfully small, IMO ofcourse..Figure with BYs you'd be able to run a decent sized tire on it


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (TheDude010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude010* »_mine:









]

u are killin it bro


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Do you have to run such a low profile on the rear to get it that low or what?
Seems awfully small, IMO ofcourse..Figure with BYs you'd be able to run a decent sized tire on it

well the problem i had was going back about 2 months ago when i was getting the car ready for a show, i had ordered 165's and 185's, then i received a call from the tyre dude who told me the 185's are on a 4 month shipping timeline... BAH! so i took my chances and ordered all 165's untill the 185's arrive
so to answer your question, no those tyres arnet supposed to be THAT small








dom


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love the wagon dont get me wrong! Looks killer dude


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (thibz115)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thibz115* »_almost ready

















What kind of setup are you running?


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

^ new mason-tech set up, check out the site man gengstout.com

_Modified by thibz115 at 2:47 PM 3-19-2010_


_Modified by thibz115 at 2:56 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ohb yes, the green bagged mk3s


----------



## xOphear (May 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nap83)*

still in winter mode... got a few things to fine tune before show season


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)




----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

^ dope cars and shots


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

soo amazing!!!
dom


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

*SORRY GUYS, it's not VW.
been a lucker for awhile. learned lotta air related stuff and still learning.
maybe i should contribute, even tho is not that great.*


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (suka4thong)*

^^ Looks great man. For sure. Only thing I would probably really change is to paint the cf/black parts so it doesn't look too ricey. That front plate mount thingy needs to be gone too. Other than that, it's a job well done.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re:*

front is gettin a set of fk's so i can lay out and i am in the works of designing a nice way for us mk4 owners to lay rocker in the rear... which i will be selling soon


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_










goddamn...... that is fantastic


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

^ wooorrrdd hahah so sick


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (thibz115)*


----------



## TheDude010 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Re: (got_vdub)*

thnx man.
here is another one:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_

huge fan of the th's bluebags


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (blue bags)*

<--- sweating your th lines


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (VDUBgirl.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBgirl.* »_

















PLEASE MORE!!!! OR POINT ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION!


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

My coils will be ditched soon, This thread makes me go battyy hahah in a good way.


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (GoshGengstout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoshGengstout* »_My coils will be ditched soon, This thread makes me go battyy hahah in a good way.


you wont doitt haha


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_


I used to not like this car, but your recent pics have totally changed my mind.. looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

wow


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_
PLEASE MORE!!!! OR POINT ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION!

mine








bfs


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

Both are Ganster as Hell.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (jfranklin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (VDUBgirl.)*

best two of the thread so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: (thibz115)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thibz115* »_
you wont doitt haha

i hate you guys! see what you did


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (Morio)*

sooooooo nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Poor quality teaser for the feature


----------



## xOphear (May 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (xOphear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xOphear* »_still in winter mode... got a few things to fine tune before show season










new wheels... and still need to notch the frame...


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xOphear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xOphear* »_

new wheels... and still need to notch the frame... 
































get on that. GOnna look sick a little bit lower up front


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_

















OMG


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (LowlyDubb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowlyDubb3r* »_

















how far is your subfram off the ground with the 2-0's?
looks good


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Fresh paint.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

damn that was fast.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

DAMN, color looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mo pics!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

love it!


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. I probably won't take any new pics until the car is back together.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

wow. thats ill
lorinsers? they look great


_Modified by got_vdub at 7:51 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_love it!

glanced at your post while scrolling down and I had to scroll back up to make sure, thought it said "lower it!" lol


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

lol, well that too.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_wow. thats ill
lorinsers? they look great

_Modified by got_vdub at 7:51 AM 3-30-2010_

Thanks man, they are Leon Hardiritt Ritter's.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_
Thanks man, they are Leon Hardiritt Ritter's. 


<----- want them


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

i want that paint!


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

just got it done.


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (empirerider)*

looks good man, the sheetrockin that is ahahha just playinn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_
Fresh paint.









Great choice on the metallic brown Darren.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Great choice on the metallic brown Darren.

Thanks Will! The XL's are still riding like champs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (empirerider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *empirerider* »_just got it done. 

My soon to be twin brotheren! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good! Are you notched?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (empirerider)*

Lookin' good- LOVE the Nuvolari wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aloha-boy* »_
My soon to be twin brotheren! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good! Are you notched?

yup it notched. it can go lower in the front, it's sitting on the skidplate.


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_
























Fresh paint.









Liking this car a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (empirerider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *empirerider* »_just got it done. 









nice


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

17s or 18s? ^^^


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (derryo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derryo* »_17s or 18s? ^^^

18s.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hedmisten* »_ 










I love this shot!!


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
I love this shot!!































I can't wait to see yours done! I'll hopefully get a feature on it before it's sowo debut.


----------



## Pimp-Styla (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*

My Skoda Octavia rollin on 20"s


----------



## ravens9322 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: (hedmisten)*

Is my truck allowed in here?


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

^ Perfection http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MishaStrik (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

























Post GraphicsWorks wrap for Wuste2010 / Double Down


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

lower it.
sorry, but, 19's just don't look that good unless you're tucking.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_lower it.
sorry, but, 19's just don't look that good unless you're tucking.

I'm not a fan of tucking... I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the car just like it is!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
I'm not a fan of tucking... I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the car just like it is!

for a beetle, it ain't bad.


----------



## Cementface. (Sep 18, 2009)

well its come down to this thread....bigger turbo, rods ORR air ride and wheels and etc....., anyone got any advice?? which one will it be. its a daily driven car btw


----------



## lowlife.glx (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread (passat_98)*

straight gangster...


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cementface.* »_well its come down to this thread....bigger turbo, rods ORR air ride and wheels and etc....., anyone got any advice?? which one will it be. its a daily driven car btw


you're asking for advice on either air or something else. in the official air ride show off thread. in the air suspension forum.
am i getting that right?
i vote big turbo and rods.


----------



## Cementface. (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

yea just trying to figure out what option is more practical.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cementface.* »_yea just trying to figure out what option is more practical.

Bags will make your car MORE daily driveable, the others won't.
Let your next post in this forum be a build thread


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (blue bags)*

took these a few weeks back in jersey... dont know whose car, but looked sick !


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

dat blue joint on th's is rad.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (Charmander)*


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (AlexsVR6)*


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

a couple shots from Mr. Shawn Walsh. 
















thank you Shawn W.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Synclo)*

I most def. have always been a fan of your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I actually have your featured issue of PVW in my bathroom. lmao.







Good stuff.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

one i found from the show/gtg today. decided to slap the side moldings back on and see how i felt, and looks like they are staying


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LowlyDubb3r)*

i want your mulliners


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LowlyDubb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowlyDubb3r* »_









all i can think when i stare at this pic is:
_wheel leans into fender, and says..._ 
________I WILL TAKE YOU








well done.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_one i found from the show/gtg today. decided to slap the side moldings back on and see how i felt, and looks like they are staying


Very good call, imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

in for subscribed threads. :beer:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

spitfire481 said:


> one i found from the show/gtg today. decided to slap the side moldings back on and see how i felt, and looks like they are staying


 Good call.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

def good call on the moldings. I love how well the emphase skirts work on your car too. Cant wait to finally see it this season


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

d.tek said:


>


 god i love this car.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

I need to make a few more adjustments but it will sit lower soon!


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

heres mine! thanks for the pic!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^Holy crap thats low... 










My pos.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

me 3 wheeling


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

subscribed. . .again


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

AIR LIFTS (17x8x9)


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

wheel/tire/et specs please!!! ^^^ awesome!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

derryo said:


> wheel/tire/et specs please!!! ^^^ awesome!


 and paypal info


----------



## Mr.Misfit (Oct 15, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

michaelmark5 said:


>


is this vinny's (piff) old car?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

That red MKV! and that MKIV!!


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

better qualy will follow...


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

^ absolutly stunning :thumbup:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Killin it Mike!

I'll give you a call this week to talk about that other stuff :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

That widebody makes me all tingly


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking good Mike G.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

miss ya tek 

xoxoxo


----------



## benzeno (Dec 10, 2006)

*Pavement Princess*

Here's mine: 

Switching the wheels soon.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

bagyards :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup: 

The New wheels look great James


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Gilbert, Tek, Zeno & James :thumbup: :thumbup: 

James, did you get my message?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

win to the 7th degree^^


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW, nice G


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> WOW, nice G


 x2 
Loving the TUCK


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Gilbert, Tek, Zeno & James :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> James, did you get my message?


 just seen on facebook now. replying :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

^^ that looks ****in rad dude!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

_Dirty_ said:


> Mine


 more of this.. please.. and for the garage full of g35-7s.. wow... thats all i can say


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

From State of Stance event in South FL. 

Refurbished 18" RS's by Rotiform.com


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

d.tek said:


> ^^ that looks ****in rad dude!


 :thumbup: Thanks dude


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

jontron11 said:


> :thumbup: Thanks dude


 
dude when you get the fronts down this thing is going to be SO crazy.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

jontron11 said:


> :thumbup: Thanks dude


 did I park next to you @ ShowNgo??


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> did I park next to you @ ShowNgo??


 I parked next to a White Jetta Sport wagon bagged?


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

nolangherity said:


> dude when you get the fronts down this thing is going to be SO crazy.


 THanks Yea I still need to remove some material in the fender, If I drop it more it catches the tire and pulls on it.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

jontron11 said:


> I parked next to a White Jetta Sport wagon bagged?


 yes yes!! that me. Nice to see the upgrade:thumbup: What set up did you go with??


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

STOOF G37 said:


> ]


 supa dope mate!!...looks amazing!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yes yes!! that me. Nice to see the upgrade:thumbup: What set up did you go with??


 haha whats up dude? I went with the bombers and the digital management.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

tonyb2580 said:


> more of this.. please..


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

STOOF G37 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

jontron11 said:


> haha whats up dude? I went with the bombers and the digital management.


 good to see it man!!! those claws look ill tucked like that!! Misha did an awseom job on the install:beer:


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> good to see it man!!! those claws look ill tucked like that!! Misha did an awseom job on the install:beer:


 Thanks dude! Yea he sure did :thumbup: 

You going to be at Waterfest?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

jontron11 said:


> Thanks dude! Yea he sure did :thumbup:
> 
> You going to be at Waterfest?


 YESSIR:beer:


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> YESSIR:beer:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Awesome, Ill see you there :beer: Hopefully we won't be counting how many times we hear that Beamer Benz or Bentley song :screwy:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

jontron11 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Awesome, Ill see you there :beer: Hopefully we won't be counting how many times we hear that Beamer Benz or Bentley song :screwy:


 hahaha i forgot about that


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

going high


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

^ sick:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

^ trunk setup is proper man came out real clean :thumbup:


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


 Whaaaat the **** those are sick!


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Car at ride height for 3 hour drive to vegas.Alittle higher then usual,but I rub with no camber!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

mine:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Stoof, that looks so dope :thumbup: 

Jontron, Steveo will be at WF - I will not be making the trip. I've maxed out my WF tolerance. Car looks great though man! 

Brian, wagon looks so legit with some dish on it. 

Morio, tuck is killin!!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Morio said:


> mine:]


 LOVIN the front tuck morio!..i think im going to keep rockin it as well!!! just to be anti-apporved!!!  

front tuck FTW!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## milkandcookies (Jul 15, 2008)

So sickkk....MOAAAARRR


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

I need to redo my trunk setup.
Lets see some more photos of what you guys got going on in the trunks. :sly:


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

A few I recently took:




























From my friend's set:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Big Shaz (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sick Cory! I love the flushness. 

Is the subframe on the ground?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Sick Cory! I love the flushness.
> 
> Is the subframe on the ground?


Haha yeah its pretty decent, Going to camber in the front a tad and subframe should be on the ground theres about 5 mm or so to go


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

came across this sick ride








































*source*


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Not air but I figure everyone would enjoy this.


----------



## vwgli371 (Jun 5, 2010)

f_399 said:


>


where did you get the suck and slamm logo?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

vwgli371 said:


> where did you get the suck and slamm logo?


my friend can make them :thumbup:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

najob08 said:


> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i36/nemmo_2006/bbs_006.jpg



Supaclean. Love it :thumbup:


----------



## madcaddy (May 5, 2009)

easy way take the down and out logo, cut the arrows and rotate them :thumbup:


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

^what wheels are those on the mk3? 
looks great :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

^sick kevin!


----------



## lelix (Apr 30, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

^ That is sitting perfectly!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Needs a notch and rear brackets trimmed.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

That looks very nice :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

madcaddy said:


> easy way take the down and out logo, cut the arrows and rotate them :thumbup:


to bad in the down and out logo the wheels poke past the fender of the car so it wouldnt make much sense then :sly:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

my car is almost laying frame, I have to flip the tie rods and get it aligned, then the front will lay. I have some fun things in the works for the rear  Pics up friday night of frame on ground


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

SuperBacon said:


> my car is almost laying frame, I have to flip the tie rods and get it aligned, then the front will lay. I have some fun things in the works for the rear  Pics up friday night of frame on ground


hey man i have a tie rod flip kit. Im not sure if im going to use it or not. I have to wait and see if they will hit the barrel of the wheel when they are flipped. might end up finding somewhere to just notch for the tie rods


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> hey man i have a tie rod flip kit. Im not sure if im going to use it or not. I have to wait and see if they will hit the barrel of the wheel when they are flipped. might end up finding somewhere to just notch for the tie rods


I already have everything ready to go, I just have to wait until friday to put them in, alignment is scheduled for saturday morning


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

^^ wheel choice = much better


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

SuperBacon said:


> ^^ wheel choice = much better


 sadly, they arent mine. just a friends whos letting me use them for pics.  i wish i had more $$


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

Wife wouldn't let me bag the Jetta, so here's my pickup... Hope you don't mind...


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

temp wheels until my adapters arrive which should be any day now and i still gotta do work on the fender-liners and rears.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Photo courtesy of Konky Photography:thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Konky + Andrew = Amazingness


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Jebus, those audi mono's put your RSs to shame, SO legit. :beer:


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Litneon said:


> Wife wouldn't let me bag the Jetta, so here's my pickup... Hope you don't mind...


NICE! minus the altezza lights


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

my family car...


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Retromini said:


> Photo courtesy of Konky Photography:thumbup:


First mini clubman I've ever liked, EVER. I hate those things, but this is legit. Great work. :thumbup:


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

oh hai.


----------



## b3onluft (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

couple pictures from the past weekend. still need to tweak it a bit and get my rear axle bushings done as the back sits differently on both sides every once and a while.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

duuude --- this is just too fresh


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Yeah I whore my car now so what :laugh:


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

centercaps are in the car from a long trip


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> Yeah I whore my car now so what :laugh:



So hot!!!


----------



## b3onluft (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

center caps arent done yet


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Wagon w/ wheel combo is soo dope


Derryo - stance is proper:thumbup:

Rabiolet - love you car. . great job:beer:


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> Yeah I whore my car now so what :laugh:


 lol me 2


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Wagon w/ wheel combo is soo dope
> 
> 
> Derryo - stance is proper:thumbup:
> ...





mikegilbert said:


> So hot!!!




Thanks, new wheels are in the process of getting the lips polished and the centers need to be refinished as well. Hoping for an appearance by the end of next month depending on when I get to order tires


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

beacom said:


>


Nice Cory!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

how i want a set of those wheels ^^


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

1210s4 said:


>


Stance looks killer Jeff!!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

****ing delicious B5!


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

1210s4 said:


>


You can't seriously think you're getting away with only posting 3 pics of this, do ya?


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

BlsdEsquire said:


> You can't seriously think you're getting away with only posting 3 pics of this, do ya?


haha no i will try getting some more up for you guys soon!!!! i just got finished with it the day i posted those pics:thumbup:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

1210s4 said:


> haha no i will try getting some more up for you guys soon!!!! i just got finished with it the day i posted those pics:thumbup:


Well OK then, can't waitopcorn:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

now thats low. wish it was level but i know the circumstances :thumbup:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

nap83 said:


> now thats low. wish it was level but i know the circumstances :thumbup:


ya the car itself is level... its the wheel arches that make it look off. as with pretty much any car they are higher in the front than the rear. bigger wheels will help cause it will tuck in the front and back. :thumbup:


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Another new addition to the ORTxBY Wagen family:thumbup:



















Brendan killed it!!!:beer:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

I know its not much to look at, but im just excited that i finally finished the install(first time doing anything like this). I still have to get the pass. side notched.


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Believe i saw that white one thursday on 95 almost in NYC, may have been a diff wagon but seemed pretty low.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

derryo, lets see the whole car!!

dom, when do we get to drink beers again? Austria next year!?

jontron, did you get that other package??

jeff, straight up killin' it with the B5. how are those fronts??

brendan and steveo, thanks for the invite - jerks! :laugh:

josh, the bombers look great man! :beer:

dennis, I can't get enough of the p-slots and air ride... just


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Another new addition to the ORTxBY Wagen family:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sooooo building a bagged wagon as my next car!! prolly be a benz


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> jeff, straight up killin' it with the B5. how are those fronts??


well thank you andrew im glad you think so!!! the fronts are awesome. Way better then the kw struts with Universal bags i was using


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

dorbritz said:


>




please.... may i have some moar!!

dom


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> dom, when do we get to drink beers again? Austria next year!?


im afraid so mate, but im deffo coming back for the 30th year of worthersee next year!!!!

dom


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

el.zuriel said:


> Women see beer as just a drink.
> Some Men see it a refreshment and entertainment.
> But we the Dubbers sometimes just drink it to play with the can>!


not my pic>![/QUOTE]

but thats a pepsi....


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Another new addition to the ORTxBY Wagen family:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want my B6 to look like that


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Wagons RULE!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> jontron, did you get that other package??


 Sure did Thanks alot :thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

dubman6 said:


> I want my B6 to look like that


sent you a pm about our complete packages DM6!!!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice meeting you Steveo!! Your car looks great in person. I now want bombers for that 1/2" lower....:banghead: 

Andrew, sorry man. My neighbor called me and told me there was my car but in white down the street. I went to investigate and sure enough it was steveo's car. Small world.


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

and my buddy's b7, mk1 cab and mk3


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

here are some booty b&w driveway pic...


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

1210s4 said:


> here are some booty b&w driveway pic...


sick!:thumbup:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

1210s4 said:


> here are some booty b&w driveway pic...


my girl wants her A4 to look like that sooo bad!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Old but just so good


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Love this car!^^

S4 looks sick. I want my rears to tuck like that


----------



## 2point0jetta (Jul 22, 2009)

dorbritz said:


>


I wonder if grandmother would do this to her eos?


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

SuCi0 said:


>


Killing it Sucio!! Nice to meet you yesterday:thumbup:


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

BlsdEsquire said:


> Wagons RULE!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:











gotta do some more work, this was just a test fit
sitting on tire front and rear.


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Steve, good meeting you as well. Your car makes me wanna start a family. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

double post, lou! :laugh:

got some stuff going out to you today :thumbup:


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

point and shoot rolling shoot .... at ride height....


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

Oops mah bad. LoL thanks Andrew.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

anytime mah dude :thumbup:


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Bags over b&g's, airlift rears, passenger notch, no fsb.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

oh hey


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)




----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

mr sarcastic said:


>


yeeeeeeeeeahh


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

this is on bombers, i got my supremes in the other day, so as of right now the car is up on jacks and the supremes have to go in so i can ship back the bombers.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Stellar:thumbup:


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

FINALLY I can post in here! :thumbup:


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

VR6OOM said:


>


How do you measure the hole to be cut for the tank like that?


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

what r the specs on your wheels?


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

lol, Measuring Tape :laugh: jp


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

VRtotheSix said:


> How do you measure the hole to be cut for the tank like that?


First you have to have your floor cut. I wish I had pics cause explaining the next steps is difficult lol!

I first measured the width of the tank and marked the wood. Then measure the length of the tank from the WELDS and mark. Then measure the distance from the edges of the tank to where the edge of where your wood would sit in the trunk / hatch. Then measure from the welds straight out to where the top of the arching part of the tank is. Then eyeball the curvature of the tank and draw those lines on the wood. Drill 4 holes at each "corner" of the drawn out tank on the wood and use a skill saw to cut. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup: Good explanation


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Stigy said:


> FINALLY I can post in here! :thumbup:


Woo! Nice. :thumbup:

And lol at the plate :laugh:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Arked5 said:


> this is on bombers, i got my supremes in the other day, so as of right now the car is up on jacks and the supremes have to go in so i can ship back the bombers.


Id be more worried about wheel fitment to get the use out of what you had vs putting new struts in...


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

rabriolet said:


> Id be more worried about wheel fitment to get the use out of what you had vs putting new struts in...


well the bombers where sent to me wrong, im still waiting on my rear struts and i got the supremes in due to the fact i have to send the bombers back. Thats why.


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

****ty pic in the garage but u get the idea a little something different should be done soon


----------



## vwrevisit-ed (Jun 24, 2008)

Yup, wheel fitment. Coilovers=poke. Bags=tuck for the wheels if you want to go real low and actually use what you installed. otherwise you could have achieved the very same look with coilovers. Plus the car is never going to go any lower than it is because its sitting on the tires. I think thats where that dudes comin from. Audi looks sweet though. Congrats. Ed


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Arked5 said:


> well the bombers where sent to me wrong, im still waiting on my rear struts and i got the supremes in due to the fact i have to send the bombers back. Thats why.


Dont forget to get those fronts sucked in a little more so you can tuck them :thumbup:


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

who said bags are not 'performance oriented'?


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

rabriolet said:


> Dont forget to get those fronts sucked in a little more so you can tuck them :thumbup:


 yeah, i ran into a small issue with the brake calipers. Apparently the stock b7 brake calipers are huge as F*** and the S4 break calipers are smaller by like 10mm wide, so i have to order a set of S4 fronts to get the right spacer in there. For now im stuck with the 15 till i can get the new calipers in. Then ill have no problem tucking the fronts! But its all apart of it. It happens!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Arked5 said:


> well the bombers where sent to me wrong, im still waiting on my rear struts and i got the supremes in due to the fact i have to send the bombers back. Thats why.


 Check your email, David. :thumbup:


----------



## BostonKremeMK3 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

dave = ballin' 










its a stolen pic, so what? wanna fight about it?


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

Sfork said:


>


 DOPE!


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

A couple friends got together on Long Island for a quick shoot before the storm.


----------



## BostonKremeMK3 (Sep 2, 2009)

^ Nasty :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

love that ^


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

First modded MK6 I've liked. Those wheels look unreal. :thumbup:


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

on 9x20


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/4835467552_1dec4c4a5f_b.jpg


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

photo:ryanmiller


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

tittsmcgee said:


> on 9x20


*can we get this thing in the states please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

sxedub said:


> photo:ryanmiller


love this pic.:thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

new one :


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

Everyone likes rolling shots... right?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)




----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

*i has stance*

can i play too? (@work... i need to l2photoshop CS5) lol...


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

DowntimeDesigns said:


> Everyone likes rolling shots... right?


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)




----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

^ that just made me miss my CC


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

passat_98 said:


> ^ that just made me miss my CC


What'd you do with it? Now I miss it too...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wheels finally on. Looks great!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice man!! So thats 3 BMP B6s in the past.....~4 months? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

trunk setup shot & latest picture


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

^ Hey guy, welcome to the "other" side


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Still Fantana said:


> Nice man!! So thats 3 BMP B6s in the past.....~4 months? :laugh::laugh:


The wheels are 2 months old, but I've been on air for over a year.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## BostonKremeMK3 (Sep 2, 2009)

1210s4 said:


>


Makes me want to bag my S and say the pledge of allegiance


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

She's a work in progress but I think she'll fit in here.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

mmmmm^


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

She goes for paint on the 16th. 



















Current setup.










I have another comp but no photos of it.

This.










And a little of this.










Coming soon. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice Mike, can't wait to see it with some color! Let me know when you get that other box of stuff - it should probably be tomorrow. 

Best thing is that your car will probably smoke about 90% of the other bagged cars on here


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

90%


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Almost.  I dont think to many bagged VWs are pushing close to 300 to the wheels.  

Thats an old photo to Andrew. Could of atleast showed a teazer of the new color..!!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

White325is said:


> And a little of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats the wrong type of copper.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

DarkSideGTI said:


> 90%


 :thumbup:well played:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

DarkSideGTI said:


> 90%


 I'd actually be interested to see how he would do against an R32. His car is about 1/2 the weight with close to 300whp. :thumbup: 

Greg, that was a generic picture. :thumbup:


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

90% its safe and ok ... because here at our shop we have 5 cars between 300whp to 500whp and they are all on bags ... 

mk2 vrt 
mk2 16vt 
mk2 16vblower 
corrado 16v itb turbo 
bora 2.5 turbo


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I'd actually be interested to see how he would do against an R32. His car is about 1/2 the weight with close to 300whp. :thumbup:
> 
> Greg, that was a generic picture. :thumbup:


 yeah and RWD...so it will smoke the tires all over the place....from a dig... R all the way....up on the highway it would be interesting...but still a turbo R....would be interesting.... 

i would love to play with a build e30 in my car...b/c i know it doesnt have too much on me as far as less weight :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm gonna see if I can get mike to put a blower on there


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

My car was a bit of a dog on the dyno the other day. Only made 385/385 on 15 psi, but I think I have a boost leak that is making me run rich. I did pull a car length on a Kawasaki 1000cc bike on the freeway on the way to the dyno though.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

remuz2fly4u said:


> 90% its safe and ok ... because here at our shop we have 5 cars between 300whp to 500whp and they are all on bags ...
> 
> mk2 vrt
> mk2 16vt
> ...


 
cool story bro


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Swoops said:


> thats the wrong type of copper.


 Elaborate? I'm going to be using that kind of copper too since no one sells 3/8 hard copper...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

The coil type is very hard to get straight lines, and it turns out looking like crap. 

I know grainger sells straight copper in 5ft and 10 ft lengths. Look it up, I think it's type k copper.


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, The photo was just one I got off the interwebz!! 
You can get the coil **** straight, you just need to know how to do it. :thumbup: 
The stuff I have will work perfect. My brother use it at his work on machines that run 300+ psi.  

Andrew, Stop trying to setup races. If I would loose, you would need to buy me a supercharger setup. :laugh: 
And I dont sping through gears at all. Thats where clutch control comes into play. If your gonna pop the clutch off the line of course your going to spin. You need to ease into it and then just hammer through the gears.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

White325is said:


> And I dont sping through gears at all. Thats where clutch control comes into play. If your gonna pop the clutch off the line of course your going to spin. You need to ease into it and then just hammer through the gears.


 Ha, I've witnessed first hand  

Graduation weekend when you took David for a rip :laugh:


----------



## wulfman (May 23, 2010)

*My Friend´s Audi S3*

Daniel´s S3 on bags - shot by http://www.flickr.com/photos/altschuppone/


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd knit pick at it, but whats the point? 

Great looking car and it's laid the **** OUT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

8L looks great! Didn't see it when I was over at the GTI meeting. What suspension is on the S3? 










rep it hard.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

DarkSideGTI said:


> My car was a bit of a dog on the dyno the other day. Only made 385/385 on 15 psi, but I think I have a boost leak that is making me run rich. I did pull a car length on a Kawasaki 1000cc bike on the freeway on the way to the dyno though.


 The bike was obviously playing with you, Well unless your running low 10's and on the highway you dont have a chance. Also about the RWD spinning through all gears i think you have it confused, A Fwd with 300whp is spinning atleast throught the first three gears. 

Back on topic all these cars are great looking and i cant wait to move to California already so i can finish my ride.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

You know its fitting that that ^^^ post number is 666 cuz that Mk5 is straight outta hell, pure evil!! Nasty build son! Mad props!:thumbup:


----------



## bnhsln4ever (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

brown audi


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


 sick!


----------



## wulfman (May 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 8L looks great! Didn't see it when I was over at the GTI meeting. What suspension is on the S3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It´s a bagyard airride!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

*The Sled meets his sexy european cousin*


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

rickyislazy said:


>


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

rickyislazy said:


>


 
Nice!!! something different .. I shall call this car AIRWOLF :beer:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

It's all about the tuck now :laugh:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

scrubinadub said:


> The bike was obviously playing with you, Well unless your running low 10's and on the highway you dont have a chance. Also about the RWD spinning through all gears i think you have it confused, A Fwd with 300whp is spinning atleast throught the first three gears.
> 
> Back on topic all these cars are great looking and i cant wait to move to California already so i can finish my ride.


 The guy on the bike was with us and told me that he was giving it his all.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I can't see a fuel injected liter bike being beaten on by a 380hp car. There are videos of them running against higher hp cars and not having a problem walking them. 

r1 running a 630hp m3 and the bike still walks him 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYlafBhVKMI&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBu6STlhh8Q 

local guy here in PA. 

/discussion.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I'm thinking the Kawasaki Z1000 is probably not nearly as fast as an R1. 

Here is a turbo civic absolutely raping one. I barely got in front of him by a car and stayed there. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftPx1TUMnW8 

I was also hitting more boost on the freeway than I was on the dyno for some reason, but only about 2-3 psi higher.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I'm thinking the Kawasaki Z1000 is probably not nearly as fast as an R1.
> 
> Here is a turbo civic absolutely raping one. I barely got in front of him by a car and stayed there.
> 
> ...


 

a 700HP car vs a bike, yeah alot closer. And no a z1000 is not near the same as a full on 1k sport bike. 

Its going to take 450-700 hp to outrun a liter bike. Hell I can outrun alot of cars on the road on my 600 



[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBu6STlhh8Q
> 
> local guy here in PA.
> 
> /discussion.


 What does that prove? You didnt even say what kind of power the wagon makes, and the 04 r1 isnt the same as a new r1. I'm not sayin its impossible for a car to outrun a liter bike, but its going to take a good amount of hp and tq


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

Its a simple answer to this. The guy on the bike cant ride for shiz lol. my uncles run bikes zx1000's both of them running under 9 seconds. My uncle ran a 9.70 on his zx-10 when it was bone stock. The new zx-10's do like 100mph in first gear and all other 5 gears are shorter. Any 1000 bike that loses to a 380whp obviously the motorcycle driver cant ride well.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

f_399 said:


>


 
Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

scrubinadub said:


> Its a simple answer to this. The guy on the bike cant ride for shiz lol. my uncles run bikes zx1000's both of them running under 9 seconds. My uncle ran a 9.70 on his zx-10 when it was bone stock. The new zx-10's do like 100mph in first gear and all other 5 gears are shorter. Any 1000 bike that loses to a 380whp obviously the motorcycle driver cant ride well.


 You're telling me that a stock z1000 is faster than a zx10r? You are retarded. 


703hp vette eaten by a zx10r 






170whp ZX-10R walking a 703rwhp supercharged Vette


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

No retard its the same bike:screwy: A zx-10 is a zx1000 lol and you calling me a retard. Why do u thing they call it a zx10? or a 750 a zx-7? This is kawasaki models/Ninja you know?? 
Read before u make a stupid comment like calling someone a retard. RETARD! 

BTW- where did i write z1000?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

scrubinadub said:


> No retard its the same bike:screwy: *A zx-10 is a zx1000* lol and you calling me a retard. Why do u thing they call it a zx10? or a 750 a zx-7? This is kawasaki models/Ninja you know??
> Read before u make a stupid comment like calling someone a retard. RETARD!
> 
> BTW- where did i write z1000?


 this is true.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

scrubinadub said:


> No retard its the same bike:screwy: A zx-10 is a zx1000 lol and you calling me a retard. Why do u thing they call it a zx10? or a 750 a zx-7? This is kawasaki models/Ninja you know??
> Read before u make a stupid comment like calling someone a retard. RETARD!
> 
> BTW- where did i write z1000?


 

Who the **** writes zx1000 when its called a zx-10r?? Thats why they call it a ZX-10R and not write the full name like the z1000. 

You don't hear owners say "Yeah I own a zx 1 thousand." They say "I own a zx10r"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?105-Motorcycle-and-ATV :thumbup:


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

Almost there  Finalizing my bug these days. 

Specs: Full kustom FBSS ride, and able to lay floor,beam and engine.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

holy moly


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

rabriolet said:


> Who the **** writes zx1000 when its called a zx-10r?? Thats why they call it a ZX-10R and not write the full name like the z1000.
> 
> You don't hear owners say "Yeah I own a zx 1 thousand." They say "I own a zx10r"


 I wrote it in full and short so short bus riders like you could understand, and ya still having trouble. Back on topic again, that bug is hot.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

scrubinadub said:


> I wrote it in full and short so short bus riders like you could understand, and ya still having trouble. Back on topic again, that bug is hot.


 he's rather thick skulled.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

scrubinadub said:


> I wrote it in full and short so short bus riders like you could understand, and ya still having trouble. Back on topic again, that bug is hot.


 You are still a ****ing idtiot. 

Hey guys I ride a Yamaha R1000!!!!!!!!  


How about writing it the CORRECT way and make it less confusing since there is a z1000 model and throwing in zx1000 is retard instead of just say zx10r, what it is. Do you see Kawasaki advertise it as the Zx1000 or ZX10r? :screwy:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

rabriolet said:


> You are still a ****ing idtiot.


 Is this all you do? Argue over the internet about silly little things? I swear I keep seeing your name coming up in retarded internet battles in the picture threads. Learn to let little trivial things go and enjoy the pictures, man. :thumbup:


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

rickyislazy said:


>


 at first I thought you blew it swapping to these wheels, but after seeing that picture it looks a lot better than I thought it would. 

nicely done sir:thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Retromini said:


> Is this all you do? Argue over the internet about silly little things? I swear I keep seeing your name coming up in retarded internet battles in the picture threads. Learn to let little trivial things go and enjoy the pictures, man. :thumbup:


 Yeah I do. It keeps me entertained until I go to work, otherwise I have a very boring day.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

joelzy said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Retromini said:


> Is this all you do? Argue over the internet about silly little things? I swear I keep seeing your name coming up in retarded internet battles in the picture threads. Learn to let little trivial things go and enjoy the pictures, man. :thumbup:


 duh, why do u think his post count is so high!??:thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

because Ive been on here for......oh i dunno 5yrs?? Idiot


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

keep it up fellas, you're my inspiration. i'll finally be going air this year for sure, just gotta buy a beater truck so i can park my dub in the garage to really work on :thumbup:


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dom, did you ring me last night? Give me a shout today mate :beer:


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

leftcoastvw said:


>


Dude Ive been trying to get ahold of you FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whatever happened to those 3 piece GR-Max wheels?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

DrLaban said:


> Almost there  Finalizing my bug these days.
> 
> Specs: Full kustom FBSS ride, and able to lay floor,beam and engine.


  build thread for this?!?!?!


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Manual control, on aero's and chapmans, a bit a of adjustment and lays the-allready-normally-close-to-earth oil pan.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

leftcoastvw said:


>


this is a nice compact setup... how is everything mounted to the vehicle? right through the floor pan?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

That is very very nice car u have, It looks like a toy:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

mikebbugn said:


> build thread for this?!?!?!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3808554-Type-1-68-Old-Low-Damn-Slow.-Norwegian-Project 

****ing love his build.
Makes me want to pull the air off the B6 and grab an air cooled


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

some snapshots for now. paint and some bodywork coming soon


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## BostonKremeMK3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Had to whore out these new shots....


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

Banned wagon said:


> some snapshots for now. paint and some bodywork coming soon


Holy sh!t that's awesome.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

why not everyone else is....




























:beerhotos courtesy of sdobbins:beer:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

lookin great man, but I think it's time to get a bigger intercooler core. :thumbup:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

DarkSideGTI said:


> lookin great man, but I think it's time to get a bigger intercooler core. :thumbup:


for sure....she is going away for a while, getting 2.2 or 2.3 stroker w/bigger snail...it will all be getting redone!....these photos are the last horra!:beer:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> for sure....she is going away for a while, getting 2.2 or 2.3 stroker w/bigger snail...it will all be getting redone!....these photos are the last horra!:beer:


Nice, I was showing Pete at Integrated Engineering some pics of your car. He has been thinking about doing a R20.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Nice, I was showing Pete at Integrated Engineering some pics of your car. He has been thinking about doing a R20.


im trying to sell my audi wagon right now, and i have an R32 lined up...so i figured it will be just fitting to have an R32 and an R23 :laugh:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Those fenders are soooooooooooooooooooooo dope. Probably the best ever. :beer:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

heres mine


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

BoraRJTI said:


> heres mine


Is that ride height? It doesnt look too low for airride. Iam pretty sure that stance can be acheived with coils.

Nice car either way:thumbup:


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

yeah thats aired out with no notch and pinch welds are not flattened(yet)


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

car looks mean with your boser!


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

here's mine a bit odd but it gets the job done


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

OLD_skool_DUB said:


> here's mine a bit odd but it gets the job done


o my god, that's so nice. been trying to get my hands on my parents westy for years now


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Love that Vanagon :thumbup:


----------



## Tre' (Jan 18, 2006)

I need to take some better pics.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

my friend took this pic after a show:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

my daily .... 










the non-daily


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

^ more of that corrado:beer:


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

yeh showoff


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

I love that car:beer:


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

this are all old shoot taked at h20i last year, im going to dyno next week tryin to break de 450whp mark and will take some decent shot after...


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Took this one before it started pouring for 3 days....why did I put my wheels back on:screwy:


----------



## kerrnalangus (Sep 24, 2009)

Mine


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)




----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

remuz2fly4u said:


>


really like that garage floor :thumbup: and any more pictures of that beauty?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

just for the E'bulldog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....but the car is cool too


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

Franks ride deserve better pics! tomorow morning right


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

^^ Looks dope!! First one I've seen bagged looks good!!


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

passat_98 said:


>


you should take it to h2o


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

2.7T


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

passat_98 said:


>


Any side shots of this to see how low it truly sits? 

BTW, looks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

jeff, whose car is that?


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

My buddy Doug...


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Jetta11J said:


> My buddy Doug...


i didn't know it was an air


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


>


Sick shot Jeff! Doug's car is looking clean, any luck with the injection pump in the wagon?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

VDUBgirl. said:


> oh hey


droooooooooooooooooooooooool :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

friends car we just finished up


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

I havent posted in here


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

felixy69 said:


>


Looks like a mini gun in the Lexus' head lights.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e361/felixy69/NWMOTIV NW top 50 show case aug-2010/IMG_1803.jpg
yeah thats an infiniti projector i think it came stock on the M35 in 2004


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

BoraRJTI said:


> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e361/felixy69/NWMOTIV NW top 50 show case aug-2010/IMG_1803.jpg
> yeah thats an infiniti projector i think it came stock on the M35 in 2004


Q45


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> Q45


i stand corrected!


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

:screwy:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Remik1.8T said:


>


Sick wagon. I like your control arm cover what did you do with the driver's side? I have a B5 A4 and the ECU sits on top of the arms I cut for space but didn't really see a way of welding a cover unless I moved the ECU somewhere else.


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Sick wagon. I like your control arm cover what did you do with the driver's side? I have a B5 A4 and the ECU sits on top of the arms I cut for space but didn't really see a way of welding a cover unless I moved the ECU somewhere else.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Lets seen witch one of my cars has air?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So what did you do with your ECU? I see it sitting on the engine.


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

is shifted. this pic is from the works in air. later i will add some fresh pics


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

I didn't give a **** and just let the arms hit the ecu box. Doesn't do anything, just has a little gash on it but the bos just moves up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Covers are a good idea man I don't know about where you live but when it rains around here the water gets high sometimes and I don't want a ton of water splashing up around my ECU box. I have some rubber taped down with some weather stripping to prevent it from happening now. 

The other day, just out of curiosity, after a rain storm I lifted the one up and it was covered in road mud and water so it did its job.


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Remik1.8T said:


> is shifted. this pic is from the works in air. later i will add some fresh pics


In for pics


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks to my colleague goshgengstout for the new photos


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

new stance for 2010


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Had my tie rods notched and thought I would be sittin the control arms on the ground only to find out I'm sittin on the damn tires haha. Hopefully with the new wheel setup that won't be a problem


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> Had my tie rods notched and thought I would be sittin the control arms on the ground only to find out I'm sittin on the damn tires haha. Hopefully with the new wheel setup that won't be a problem


Dis guy


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Dis guy


Nice meetin you at BugOut man. See you at H2o.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

remuz2fly4u said:


> new stance for 2010


sooooooooo tight!:thumbup:


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

Stop making everyone else look like ****


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

**** remuz....****s insane


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

here is a few pics of my 2002 seat leon cupra dropped at E38X this year


















Like thank Chris Shaw of Unique10 for taking the last 3 pics of the car at E38X this year


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

Chris-tA-4 said:


>


Who's car is this?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ God's


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mm5 hits home, again.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Another sick car from him:thumbup:


----------



## mako159 (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Had to post a pic of this ride. I have weird inhumane dreams from time to time about her.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Bora Ri said:


> ^ God's


 i lol'd so hard. That a4 might as well be god's though for realzz....


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

woot^vip


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

remuz2fly4u said:


>


 suspension specs


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

f: bilstein sport strut in a unix performance custom strut housing using universal air bags 
r: bilstein sport shock with slam bags on unix performance custom adapter plate 
man: 9gallon tank , two compressor , valve manifold, wireless remote, f/b switch hidden in ashtray with the switch for the unix automatic ride height control 

need more ? pm me ! :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

remuz2fly4u said:


> f: bilstein sport strut in a unix performance custom strut housing using universal air bags
> r: bilstein sport shock with slam bags on unix performance custom adapter plate
> man: 9gallon tank , two compressor , valve manifold, wireless remote, f/b switch hidden in ashtray with the switch for the unix automatic ride height control
> 
> need more ? pm me ! :beer:


 Just interested. car looks great.:thumbup: Thats for the info:beer:


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

that A8 is ridiculously sick... :thumbup:


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Golf3racing, I dig your car! Tucked alphards are sick :thumbup:


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

no h20 for my corrado this year : (


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

remuz2fly4u said:


> no h20 for my corrado this year : (


 NO!!!  ....that thing is so SEXY!!!


----------



## mrrebo057 (Dec 7, 2005)

no h20 for this either 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

my good friend from Belgium's bagged mk5 GT diesel


----------



## BostonKremeMK3 (Sep 2, 2009)

mrrebo057 said:


> no h20 for this either


Huge fan...
Two for you my friend :beer::beer:


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## mrrebo057 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you sir


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## Baby_golf (Nov 22, 2002)

dhong2 said:


>


nice ride I've see it at GBC a few times


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

here are my cars


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

sick :thumbup: more pic's of das audi


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

here are some more pictures of my Audi


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

resting tow hooks




























still a ways from being driveable


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

mine:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

So close! **** you tierods!


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

stole this pic of my car from flickr


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

LowlyDubb3r said:


> stole this pic of my car from flickr


I got a shot of your car as well. Not as nice-


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

najob08 said:


>


i need to remedy mine.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[URL=http://img823.imageshack.us/i/...823.imageshack.us/img823/9/img8573e.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img695.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img695/9721/img8576i.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img714.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img714/8094/img8582o.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

Wilbur the pig said:


> I got a shot of your car as well. Not as nice-


thanks. I have been look for more pics from H2O


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## whiteuro (Dec 22, 2009)

Teebo said:


>


i seriously wanna have sex with every inch of this car.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## boots patrol (May 26, 2009)

that thing is the deffinition of smooth. no handles, no mirros, soooooo sleek


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

heard you did a color change but hadnt seen it til now

looks good buddy :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> color change is tight :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Teebo said:


> ForVWLife said:
> 
> 
> > so dope mike :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bagged _vdub (Sep 30, 2010)

car is for sale


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

well......:banghead:


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^classy


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

^^^ 
Sexy Sexy


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

I now have a jetta front also. Airlift slam XL's up front and air house 1's with d-cups in the rear.


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

lookin good D-man.


----------



## lelix (Apr 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@ Audi S-Line

Your Audi looks great :thumbup:


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

Wow there is some nice stuff in here. 


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

Not too many of the guys from Central Texas are showing what we have down here. I myself drive an R32 that is not on it's belly, but I took some pictures from the HotWater Blast in Houston this past April. There were quite a few bagged cars and some just dailed down.








Matt is running bags.....








A CC as low as you can go.....








Another picture of the EOS.....








An S3 riding steelies, blacked out and bare knuckled bad......








A Jetta on the low down.....








A Passat low and subtle.....








Matt's tank.....









some looks at the wheels and their gaps or lack thereof......
















































And check out this guys Turbo Twists, heads on the fronts tails on the rears.....









And this guy just came by to check out the Euros.....









Then there was mine looking like it was stock although it's down about 1 1/2" from there......








But at least it is spotless......


Great show and good times in Houston
Jimbo


----------



## xOphear (May 21, 2004)

May 2010 before accident...


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

YES!!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

mr sarcastic said:


>


Diggin ur color choice for the rims looks great with black. What is the color?


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

they're a quick rattle can color from lowes, satin grey. if i run them next season they're gonna be stripped and professionally painted. not sure about the color though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally some action in this thread!



mr sarcastic said:


> they're a quick rattle can color from lowes, satin grey. if i run them next season they're gonna be stripped and professionally painted. not sure about the color though.


Mmm... I like the satin grey too :thumbup:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks. i wanted them to look primerish.... kinda like i couldnt decide what tacky/scene bright ass color, so i just kept them primer.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

in the picture they almost look like a flat army green/brown looks real good


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

how the car is sitting now on 17' O.Z. futura's


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

not all of those tx cars are bagged :banghead:


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah? so what! i have 18's on my bagged B3! so **** you!!!! :sly: 

only at half height too :laugh:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

cabbywitha 16v-T said:


> yeah? so what! i have 18's on my bagged B3! so **** you!!!! :sly:
> 
> only at half height too :laugh:


  
I want those wheels soo bad 


Thats gonna look so clean:thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

cabbywitha 16v-T said:


> yeah? so what! i have 18's on my bagged B3! so **** you!!!! :sly:


 i forsee a lot of rubbing in your future


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks captain obvious :laugh: itll be my challenge to roll air'd out on these wheels


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

markfif said:


>


 hot damn. this sh&t's clean. umpkin:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

just love trispokes on bagged cars... the tuckin' on chrome tri's just screams style. jealous :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

Couple of mine.


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


Nanozic said:


> Couple of mine.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

rickyislazy said:


>


That is ****ing dope. Love the wheels. :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I can finally play!

The only picture i have right now..


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

here's 2 from a recent shoot


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks great nap! You're only a set of chrome tri-spokes away from jaw dropping. :thumbup:

Took a quick picture when i voted today.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> You're only a set of chrome tri-spokes away from jaw dropping. :thumbup:


one final push on the lift this weekend and i'm on my way to send some cash to some sweet trispokes a guy just offered me  --- i'm getting impatient. i'm loving the fifteens.. makes the car _that_ much lower :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It's the perfect size. I've been thinking about doing 165-50's since i'm able to go low enough to pull them off now.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

thats the size im getting. all 195/45's are summers.  needs me some all seasons.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

Some pics from this weekend!
















Still need to remove the sway and notch up front and I am in the process of figuring out how to get rid of the dorbritz dcups in the back and just mount the bags straight to the frame!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

BoraRJTI said:


> Some pics from this weekend!
> 
> Still need to remove the sway and notch up front and I am in the process of figuring out how to get rid of the dorbritz dcups in the back and just mount the bags straight to the frame!


looks good man just get some airlift rears from bagriders, not too expensive and they ride awesome


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

so minty^


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> I can finally play!
> 
> The only picture i have right now..


As low as it goes?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm sitting on the tire in the back, and the front i'm sitting on the tie rods. I notched for them today, but didn't notch enough, so i'm going to redo it tomorrow.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Ground, control arm, control arm meet ground


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> I'm sitting on the tire in the back, and the front i'm sitting on the tie rods. I notched for them today, but didn't notch enough, so i'm going to redo it tomorrow.


wordd man let me see when finished!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

keep at it reynolds. :thumbup: my rod notches took 2 tries as well. :vampire:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

that's sick rabriolet! hopefully i'll be in the "subframe meets ground" club today.


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

nap83 said:


> hot damn. this sh&t's clean. umpkin:


You should buy those wheels


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

crappy cell pic at work


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

nap83 said:


> here's 2 from a recent shoot


http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pts/2046656752.html


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

The tires would DEFINITELY have to go. Not a bad price though, you should jump on those. You could probably sell tires for enough to get you halfway to some new ones.


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

here's 2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow Dan! So sick, is the subframe on the ground? :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

super hammered.:thumbup:

I like your gauge set up. :beer:


----------



## nopistons96 (Sep 25, 2007)

^more of the mk4??


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

> Wow Dan! So sick, is the subframe on the ground?


so close. the tie-rods are hitting, so i need to do something about that.


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

oh sh7777t.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this page is gonna be epic :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

nap83 said:


> this page is gonna be epic :thumbup:


this fool is telepathic!!


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

some pics from yesterday


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Guess I'll throw some up of my ride....


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

^^ Such a great shot. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

satisfaction


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

I love those wheels. They're so perfect for your car :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^agreed an awesome choice


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

empirerider said:


>


Hell yes! Nice wheel choice, don't tell Mark but I think they look better on your car! :thumbup:


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

VR6~aholic said:


> Hell yes! Nice wheel choice, don't tell Mark but I think they look better on your car! :thumbup:


Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

cabbywitha 16v-T said:


> satisfaction


pretty much perfection. :thumbup:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

subscribed:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

jim u sub'd this? I'll have the mk6 in here soon :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


>



How did you get your fronts so low?! what did you do? Did you end up cutting the bottom of the front struts?
Stance is on point! loving it!


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

nynative14 said:


> jim u sub'd this? I'll have the mk6 in here soon :thumbup:


if I get this job tomorrow my mk3 will remain stock ride height until I have bags as well:thumbup:


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

jazzcat2001 said:


> if I get this job tomorrow my mk3 will remain stock ride height until I have bags as well:thumbup:


good luck!


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

nynative14 said:


> good luck!


thanks..this job is also determining factor of if I stay in the state or not..fingers crossed/good vibes around 2pm tomorrow would be epic


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i'm bored.


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

1.8freee said:


> How did you get your fronts so low?! what did you do? Did you end up cutting the bottom of the front struts?
> Stance is on point! loving it!


I'm running HPS premium fronts with audi 90 strut bushings


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

d.tek said:


> i'm bored.


of the mk5 or just in general ?!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

unitzero said:


> of the mk5 or just in general ?!


Hopefully of that tired POS


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

d.tek said:


> i'm bored.



MK5 Jetta's have never looked better! :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

unitzero said:


> of the mk5 or just in general ?!


kinda both to be honest. car is gonna take the back burner now got more important things to do


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Tastey...


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Jangula (Mar 28, 2008)

>


Ang galing! :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Jangula said:


> Ang galing! :thumbup:


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^im in love


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

dirty, and Iphone cam.

ya well


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

my effort


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

d15nonvtec said:


> dirty, and Iphone cam.
> 
> ya well


 details on the fox body to the left please you can pm me if you want to keep this on track


----------



## StussyGLI (Mar 31, 2008)

*GLI*


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Panoramic app on Iphone...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@passat_98 
I wasn't sure if I liked the new Jettas but that is amazing. 
That color with that stance, it is spot on. 
Good job mate.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^pro


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I wish i could say it mine but it's not. It's another guy from tx


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

only in texas.. i wanna see some wheels on that ish:thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

OffLineR said:


> That color with that stance, it is spot on.


 what stance?


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## SIson21 (Mar 1, 2006)

Jangula said:


> Ang galing! :thumbup:


 maraming salamat!!!:thumbup: lol!


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

VRtotheSix said:


> Panoramic app on Iphone...


 Chopped top? And I thought I'd seen most everything on a MK4!


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## UberBTMKIV (Oct 22, 2007)

ehh why not...i mean...everyones doin it right haha 




























hatch setup...for now..in the process of redesign


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

SIson21 said:


> maraming salamat!!!:thumbup: lol!


haha bakit kayo nagtatagalog dito? haha.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

BoraRJTI said:


> Chopped top? And I thought I'd seen most everything on a MK4!


Lol nah just the way the picture came out...


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

passat_98 said:


>


more pics please!!!!!


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

VRtotheSix said:


> Lol nah just the way the picture came out...


Oh I looked at that and another pic and it looked chopped!

Chopped tops are the mod for 2011!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

[quote author=Ac1dBurn link=topic=27081.msg510512#msg510512 date=1292707348]
wheels on 










Current rear fitment (with bump stops uncut):









Current Front fitment (with sway bar attached):









when the rear bags are aired out, the car is sitting on bump stops on the stock rear struts, I need to pick up a set of after market struts in order to tuck rim.

[/quote]

Not mine.


----------



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

Why not


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Regular picture now...


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

UberBTMKIV said:


> ehh why not...i mean...everyones doin it right haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pics


----------



## Dolsson (Jul 23, 2008)

best thread ive seen in awhile


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Why do I feel I have seen this car in Williamsport?



mxvw54 said:


>


----------



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)

White325is said:


> Why do I feel I have seen this car in Williamsport?


Not mine I'm from York


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

VRtotheSix said:


> Panoramic app on Iphone...


More pics :thumbup:


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


>


SOoooo sexy!! :beer:

specs??? wheel size, spacers, stretch?


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

vDuByu92 said:


>


love you jetta, more pics, big, please :thumbup:


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

^ thats dope


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

Vinicius F. [MKIII GL] said:


> love you jetta, more pics, big, please :thumbup:


 http://www.flickr.com/photos/vdubyu92 

just got a new camera soo more pics soon


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

vDuByu92 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vdubyu92
> 
> just got a new camera soo more pics soon


 oh yeah, thanks for this... loved you jetta 

but you have a pic in 1280x1024?


----------



## silverstone_spooler (Jun 30, 2007)

****ty cell phone pics for now. I got a buddy coming from WA for a photoshoot 


















from the last time he was here not on bags 


























Still working on the set up im on airlift. I have 1.5* in the rear now and 2* more will be installed in a couple weeks. Then i need to figure out what is keeping me up in the front im at 21 3/4 now so close.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

JIMBO ROBERTS said:


>


 What are those?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looks like wheel tire and fender but I could be wrong..  

Those are Rotaform BLQ's


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

silverstone_spooler said:


> Still working on the set up im on airlift. I have 1.5* in the rear now and 2* more will be installed in a couple weeks. Then i need to figure out what is keeping me up in the front im at 21 3/4 now so close.


 Check your tie rods, Pinch welds, what kinda strut bushings you running?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

1210s4 said:


>


 yowza!


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr Nasty (May 14, 2010)




----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

wulfman said:


> Daniel´s S3 on bags - shot by http://www.flickr.com/photos/altschuppone/


OMG

Nicely done.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

A friend of mine his Audi with Bentley's. 
Now he painted the heart of the rims white and his cup is red


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah i have seen new pictures, his name is ron, i took this picture at worthersee 2010

dom


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

Mr Nasty said:


>


this things sits rightt


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

PROSTO. said:


>


Nice axle boot.


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

zacharys666 said:


>


what size twist are these???


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

I have waited a long time to post here my car is finally bagged please forgive the dirt it is winter after all


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

few more pics: 

 
Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr 

jake


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@cuprajake 
We have fall in love with your car already  



Couple of my rides crapy cell phone pics:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

07silverbullet said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

07silverbullet said:


>


 Very nice,do you have high res by any chance? 
i love to use it as a wallpaper for my pc


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Evil_Panda said:


> :thumbup:





Rat4Life said:


> Very nice,do you have high res by any chance?
> i love to use it as a wallpaper for my pc


 Glad you guys like it. :beer: Rat4Life, Here are high res ones. 
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5300/5395686537_fd747108dd_o.jpg 
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5135/5395686545_9bb45338a7_o.jpg 

These pics were from a shoot my buddy did for my PVW article.


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

dooope:beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

CaliSteezR32 said:


>


 :heart:


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

these are the latest projects I've done... 

I know some of them have made their own threads, and have different wheels, but none of these pics were posted I think... 

Lexus GS










B5 Audi A4










Mk4 VR GLI


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

B5 PAssat


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Mk4 Jetta




























Mk4 Jetta


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

mk4 20th 










hardlines by SWOOPS


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

B6 Passat





































Mk5 GTI


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^Man I need to polish my sewer caps! :heart:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Lexus GS

I know now its a bit lower as well.. Maybe Cal will chime in w/ current pics..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Mk4 GTI




























B6 Audi A4


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

mk4 VR GLI


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Brocks are always oh-so lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Hey what wheels are those?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Brock B1


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

johnywalnuts said:


> Hey what wheels are those?


They are Brock B1's like he said.. 

17x8.5 and 17x10s IIRC. 

They also come 17x8.5 w/o the lip @ all... http://a49.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/19/l_73d2560b554e558c10e4f60bb090ca98.jpg


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

SouthFlEuros said:


>


What are these wheels? Anyone?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

johnywalnuts said:


> What are these wheels? Anyone?


18" Work Equips w DDC lips. He has them up for sale I believe.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this goddamn page is the business.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

DSC_0045_wide by KorayH, on Flickr


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Props to all the clean a$$ work that you do Santi...............:thumbup:
Dam I wished you lived in Cali..........:beer:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


> Props to all the clean a$$ work that you do Santi...............:thumbup:
> Dam I wished you lived in Cali..........:beer:


I can travel to Cali.. 
I've done many travel installs...


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just have your wallet ready $$$


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> Just have your wallet ready $$$


lol.. that depends mostly on the setup... but if you're serious we can work it out!!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

santi added some life to this tread :laugh:


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

^MOAR!


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5426757118/" title="Untitled by SassMasterD, on Flickr">









and a personal fave from air affair....


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Ace!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

acedubs.. thats sexy what material is that in your trunk.. i was behind your car at the SFLGTG.... looks clean man.... im sure the specs are in your build, but just wanna know about that floor:thumbup:


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

tonyb2580 said:


> acedubs.. thats sexy what material is that in your trunk.. i was behind your car at the SFLGTG.... looks clean man.... im sure the specs are in your build, but just wanna know about that floor:thumbup:


hahahah! lol. I got more comments on that then anything.
I was planning to wrap my false floor in leather and totally ran out of time. 
So the night before the GTG, I cut out a piece of cardboard and wrapped the entire thing in Black Duct Tape.
lolololololol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> hahahah! lol. I got more comments on that then anything.
> I was planning to wrap my false floor in leather and totally ran out of time.
> So the night before the GTG, I cut out a piece of cardboard and wrapped the entire thing in Black Duct Tape.
> lolololololol


I was trying to figure out what it was. :thumbup: .. i knew it was some kind of tape, or sticky wrap... 

I've been waiting for someone to do wrap their stuff w/ the Chrome Duct tape... :laugh:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Santi said:


> I was trying to figure out what it was. :thumbup: .. i knew it was some kind of tape, or sticky wrap...
> 
> I've been waiting for someone to do wrap their stuff w/ the Chrome Duct tape... :laugh:


Like the stuff you use on home air conditioning ducts?! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

something different...


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Seen the build thread on that thing so sick.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

o dayum


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 


I tried to get my budy to let me bag his '05 STI and he wouldnt... 

THAT LOOKS SOOOOOOOOOOO SICK!


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

anyone have a link to that sti build thread?
really wanna check it out :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Big ups to that STi. Sits perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Build Here


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Build Here


Did you guys have the struts custom made for that car by airlift?? looks like their mounts/bags.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

that santi kid is a bitch.

oh, and here's a recent one...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Were you ever able to get it to lay out?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

nope. still less than 1/4 inch, but i now know what's holding me up. cutting will begin soon.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

*BTW* car is just a normal impreza with the sti front fairings.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

dehate. said:


> nope. still less than 1/4 inch, but i now know what's holding me up. cutting will begin soon.


When i was replacing my control arms i was able to see where they bind on the subframe, and mine definitely are. I'm not about to notch the control arms though, that's a little too high risk for me. I still haven't installed the mk2 mounts yet.. I need to get on that.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


>


Ben, your car is looking sick these days!!



Santi said:


> Did you guys have the struts custom made for that car by airlift?? looks like their mounts/bags.


Yes indeed Santi, the strut bodies and bags are Air Lift, we made the top-hats and lower brackets. :beer:


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

just a ****y one for now...


----------



## hundreddollarbills (May 15, 2007)




----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

driveway shot


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

DSC_0076 by KorayH, on Flickr

Not as low:

DSC_0051 by KorayH, on Flickr


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

unitzero said:


> driveway shot


whats the size on those twist??


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

golf3racing said:


> just a ****y one for now...


newyork :thumbup::thumbup: looks real good


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

hundreddollarbills said:


>


moar plz


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

rickyislazy said:


>


always killer.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

a clean and back to old rollers


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^ so awesome :laugh:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Another from me:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

I can has .gif?
How can I has?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

dehate looks like you're laying in your GIF:laugh:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Let's see what's behind door number 2!


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@ACEdubs
Looks awesome mate :thumbup:

One from a photo shoot.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

With my "stock" wheels


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

^^ what size adapters are you running?


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

d.tek said:


> ^^ what size adapters are you running?


They are 5x112 replicas, 18x8 et35, 5mm rear spacers.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

rickyislazy said:


> They are 5x112 replicas, 18x8 et35, 5mm rear spacers.


so am I the only 3-spoker MK5'er left?!?!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

rickyislazy said:


> They are 5x112 replicas, 18x8 et35, 5mm rear spacers.


oh ****, they look great dude.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

d.tek said:


> oh ****, they look great dude.


x2.. they look pretty good.


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

rickyislazy said:


> They are 5x112 replicas, 18x8 et35, 5mm rear spacers.


and what rims are they...im liking them :thumbup:


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

such a sick car! :thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Yah, love that car.

I'm not familiar with e30 suspension....what's holding the front up?


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> such a sick car! :thumbup:


Thanks.



Retromini said:


> Yah, love that car.
> 
> I'm not familiar with e30 suspension....what's holding the front up?


Well before I didnt have enough room to drop the bag down because the wheel was so close.
Now with my custom wheels I have enough room to drop the bag down. But I havent messed with it because Im having a whole new front setup made by bagyard. So within due time it will be sitting right. Just havent had the time to really mess around with it.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

ACEdubs said:


> so am I the only 3-spoker MK5'er left?!?!


I have two sets of wheels.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

cool.. an E30 on Air... nice...


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Tek broke my door. But he gave me this in the meantime. 










:heart: Tek.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Texair :heart:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Cort we met for about 1 second at h20 at the seacove. Cabby looks awesome love the work Drob did, lucky texans


----------



## Xtremery (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok my photo skills suck - and my editing skills suck even more. But Im learning... 

So anyways - I drove down to the lake near my house which is frozen over and snapped some pics of winter mode.

While I was there some guy dumped his ATV in the lake and decided he would dive in after it to get it hauled out... Total nut.

Anyway's here is some pics.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

^ nice rich you stan and kevin are reppin LI hard


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Jayy said:


> ^ nice rich you stan and kevin are reppin LI hard


Haha, we're trying. Can't wait till the show season and meet up with you and your crew again. You going to Dubs On Defrost?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

07silverbullet said:


> Haha, we're trying. Can't wait till the show season and meet up with you and your crew again. You going to Dubs On Defrost?


i cant wait either ! im trying to finish everything my dubs on defrost but if not ill definitely have the car out by spring show n go maybe we can all cruise out together it was nice crusing with the EE crew :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

great page.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

reynolds9000 said:


>


When did this happen?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

07silverbullet said:


>


I just got butterflies! :heart:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


>


fuuuuuuuuck. shoulda known you ahd something up your sleeve. looks awesome man. still not layed out though?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Nope, it's still not laying, but now the tie rod flip kit (haven't installed it yet) isn't going to help. My fenders are holding me up now. I might be able to get it to go a tad lower with the flip kit, but the 9's up front with camber all the way negative still doesn't give me enough clearance for the tire to not hit the fender.

I got the wheels on Monday, installed them that night, and rubbed a hole through my rear passenger air line after driving about 500 ft. Put on my leader lines the next day, turned the strut around so the fitting is facing inside instead outwards, and it's good to go.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

reynolds9000 said:


>


That looks awesome.....Great job!!!:beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks Don!


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

rickyislazy said:


> With my "stock" wheels


Damn :thumbup::thumbup:



White325is said:


> :wave:


Love this dude. One of my good friends (turdfergusson) on Revlimited, was like "dude someone on rev bagged their M swapped e30." I told him he was way behind the times :laugh: cause there's someone bagging an e30 on the vortex air forums. Low and behold, same car.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

VR6OOM said:


>


wow...


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm really liking the wheels on that Audi :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I'm really liking the wheels on that Audi :thumbup:


agreed that audi looks sweet


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

Xtremery said:


> Ok my photo skills suck - and my editing skills suck even more. But Im learning...
> 
> So anyways - I drove down to the lake near my house which is frozen over and snapped some pics of winter mode.
> 
> ...


mk6's on air, are awesomeeeee :beer::beer:


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Xtremery said:


>



uhhhhhhhhhh, yeaaaaaa


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^ NUE's look too legit, too legit to quit. :thumbup:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Old Look


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Scooch said:


> Old Look


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

another one from the great dorbritz: http://dorbritzdesigns.blogspot.com/2011/02/lupo-air-bag-build.html


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That dude was at SoWo last year. Looks like he cleaned it up a little bit. I can't believe he was able to fit 20's on the car!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

They test fit Joelzy's NUE's.. looks WAY Better w/ 17s... 

:thumbup: dorbritz for all the work..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The Lupo came out really nicely. I'm liking the 17s on there a lot.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

nice meeting you this weekend will!

skyjacked in the rear, but here's a vid. car is finally laid out. pictures soon.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

zacharys666 said:


> Love this dude. One of my good friends (turdfergusson) on Revlimited, was like "dude someone on rev bagged their M swapped e30." I told him he was way behind the times :laugh: cause there's someone bagging an e30 on the vortex air forums. Low and behold, same car.


 HAHA, Yeah. Ive been Bagged since blowneuros last year. I know Andy, hes good people. Sad about his euro. Wish he would of taken the time to fix it.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

lupo with NUEs white hood and bumper and no can style exhaust would look okay i think.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

dehate. said:


> nice meeting you this weekend will!
> 
> skyjacked in the rear, but here's a vid. car is finally laid out. pictures soon.


the only reason you're dragging is because you're skyjacked. Lol. 

I like the color, I actually hadn't seen it.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I could drag dumped on my 16s


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

Santi said:


> the only reason you're dragging is because you're skyjacked. Lol.
> 
> I like the color, I actually hadn't seen it.


haha, no, it actually drags more when the rear is lower, but i have the dampening all the way down in the rear so i usually ride kinda high plus i was messing around riding high as ****, haha.


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The Lupo came out really nicely. I'm liking the 17s on there a lot.


How do you get a Lupo into the states?!? 

You cant imagine how bad i want one....


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

rickyislazy said:


> With my "stock" wheels


LOVE this btw... aristos look great on mkV's. :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

iplayonice said:


> How do you get a Lupo into the states?!?
> 
> You cant imagine how bad i want one....


I thought VW was supposed to start selling them here?


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> I thought VW was supposed to start selling them here?


WHA?! 

But i want THIS one! :laugh:


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

\


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

specs PLEASE


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

FU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Well played.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

17x8.5 et18 17x10 et20


ben ilove u too


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Alexvr said:


> \


less camber or more poke so it sits on the feander in the rear would look better


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dehate. said:


> nice meeting you this weekend will!


Nice to meet you too Jonathan! We'll be seeing you at SOWO right?


Some nice shots of your car Alex!

Fuzzy, call me dude


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

Tampa Teaser by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

one hdr for fun


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> less camber or more poke so it sits on the feander in the rear would look better


I don't understand… That stance is perfect. The fender is already sitting perfectly


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

the fuzzy one said:


> less camber or more poke so it sits on the feander in the rear would look better


to each his own, but i think that rear is spot on! fender sits right in the gap between the lip of the wheel and the stretched tire, perfection. :beer:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

red mk5 is awesome. saw it in person and was like  but i do agree that if the front sat on the lip or tucked a little more like the rear does, it'd be perfect. the rear is entirely too perfect though.

and will, i'll definitely be at sowo. car should be looking way different by then too...


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

damn those borbets look amazing.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

dehate. said:


> red mk5 is awesome. saw it in person and was like  but i do agree that if the front sat on the lip or tucked a little more like the rear does, it'd be perfect. the rear is entirely too perfect though.



this.


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

new wheels huh?

I liked the 5-stars better  Center-caps or not...:banghead:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Styleprojekt said:


>


More please


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

shortkyle said:


> More please




















With the mentioned "5 star" wheels by "iplayonice"


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Styleprojekt said:


> With the mentioned "5 star" wheels by "iplayonice"


:wave:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Texas is hot fire! Wicked amounts of dumped cars.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I don't frequent Audizine anymore so I never see any of this car. 

LOVE the Carlssons!


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you for the love guys  It's hard to hang in there with the massive amounts of dumped VW's so I gotta try and do something for the Audi world to back the other sick Audis in this thread up


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

Styleprojekt said:


>


juanderful :thumbup: I even liked the color too.

Never noticed before - you shaved all the handles except for the driver's side? Why not hide a "popper" button somewhere? (i dont know the exact term - the hidden door switch the traditional hot-rodders use)...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I didn't notice that. Seems a little odd to not shave the driver door handle as well.


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

reynolds9000 said:


> I didn't notice that. Seems a little odd to not shave the driver door handle as well.


I didnt shave it for every day convenience and not having to awkwardly grab the side of the door somehow. Plus I like the way it looks, AND wonderfully enough it has created so much questioning and talk, it ended up amusing me


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

176225_1725156402669_1051154732_31881286_4973701_o by KorayH, on Flickr


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Styleprojekt said:


> I didnt shave it for every day convenience and not having to awkwardly grab the side of the door somehow. Plus I like the way it looks, AND wonderfully enough it has created so much questioning and talk, it ended up amusing me


i like it:thumbup:


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

Styleprojekt said:


> I didnt shave it for every day convenience and not having to awkwardly grab the side of the door somehow. Plus I like the way it looks, AND wonderfully enough it has created so much questioning and talk, it ended up amusing me


I aint mad at cha... I think it's just fine.

What'd you do with the other three handles? Consider selling them?:laugh:


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

I guess I can Play now...again....







This is Winter Status... The summer mode will hopefully happen in a few weeks!!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

someone washed their car today


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

the fuzzy one said:


> less camber or more poke so it sits on the feander in the rear would look better



i think its perfect as is... hi alex:wave:

see you in orlandoeace:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

dehate. said:


> red mk5 is awesome. saw it in person and was like  but i do agree that if the front sat on the lip or tucked a little more like the rear does, it'd be perfect. the rear is entirely too perfect though.
> 
> and will, i'll definitely be at sowo. car should be looking way different by then too...


Truth..


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

GoshGengstout said:


> This is Winter Status... The summer mode will hopefully happen in a few weeks!!


wow.... nice winter wheels...


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't wait for SOWO. hopefully the auto will be looking different


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Styleprojekt said:


> With the mentioned "5 star" wheels by "iplayonice"


The last pic, is that from Import Alliance in TN??? :thumbup:


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

MK5-2.5 said:


> The last pic, is that from Import Alliance in TN??? :thumbup:


No Sir it is from Wuste in Las Vegas last year


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

GoshGengstout said:


> I guess I can Play now...again....


Is it jsut me, or is the driver side lower than passenger side?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

at a recent show in chi


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Santi said:


> Is it jsut me, or is the driver side lower than passenger side?


Its just you i see it in person quite often and it sits to a T the same..


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Tucked said:


>


a-mazing


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Teebo said:


> Its just you i see it in person quite often and it sits to a T the same..


It may be the ground as well, The spot i snapped that picture is really wavy, If you look at the curb in relation to everything else you can see the dip.

On level ground it sits nice and even!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

GoshGengstout said:


> It may be the ground as well, The spot i snapped that picture is really wavy, If you look at the curb in relation to everything else you can see the dip.
> 
> On level ground it sits nice and even!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

Idk if this is posted in here, but


*Nicul Harkison's CC*


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

with my winter wheels


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

^^^  WOW sick.... :thumbup:


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

guiltyblade said:


>


is that the same A3 on the BagRiders homepage, but with different rims?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

iplayonice said:


> is that the same A3 on the BagRiders homepage, but with different rims?


yep!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Top quality cars on this page!


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

Tucked said:


>


holy s#!t this is awesome I'm about to go bag a toaster right now:laugh:


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Leave the toaster alonei your car looks great, want more pics.
Upside-down VW badge looks good as well :thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

eurotrsh said:


> yep!


Uhhh no. :facepalm:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

najob08 said:


> Uhhh no. :facepalm:


Yes, that is actually the same car.


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Yes, that is actually the same car.


All the mods appear the same (headlights, side markers, lip, blacked out grille. even the paint is the same color) aside from mirrors and wheels... that's why i asked. Either way they're sexy :thumbup:


I'm in love with your car btw Ultimate.... great pic


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Is that really worthy of a facepalm? Really? The only differences are the roof rack, mirrors, and the tow hook cover has been shaved, in addition to the wheels.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

iplayonice said:


> I'm in love with your car btw Ultimate.... great pic


Thanks much! Of course, the credit goes to Marin Nelson for the shots


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

Matty Much said:


> Idk if this is posted in here, but
> 
> 
> *Nicul Harkison's CC*




its been awhile


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

iplayonice said:


> All the mods appear the same (headlights, side markers, lip, blacked out grille. even the paint is the same color) aside from mirrors and wheels... that's why i asked. Either way they're sexy :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm in love with your car btw Ultimate.... great pic


Yup its the same car. Its my car.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

najob08 said:


> Uhhh no. :facepalm:





Ultimatetaba said:


> Yes, that is actually the same car.





guiltyblade said:


> Yup its the same car. Its my car.




ZAP. Too bad I'm super familiar with this car, hot shot. Don't toy with us A3 drivers.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

eurotrsh said:


> ZAP. Too bad I'm super familiar with this car, hot shot. Don't toy with us A3 drivers.


Seriously there are only about 3-5 of us out there doing something different with our a3s so we all know each other!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

guiltyblade said:


> Seriously there are only about 3-5 of us out there doing something different with our a3s so we all know each other!


That and we were practically neighbors.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

eurotrsh said:


> That and we were practically neighbors.


shhhhhhhh


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eurotrsh said:


> That and we were practically neighbors.





guiltyblade said:


> shhhhhhhh


:sly:

:laugh:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Three different time zones and we just managed that, touche. :thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

eurotrsh said:


> ZAP. Too bad I'm super familiar with this car, hot shot. Don't toy with us A3 drivers.


My bad, I thought the post was referring to the red (pre-facelift) A3. Browser didn't load all the images... :facepalm:

Either way both cars are stunning.:heart:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Another A3 for good measure. I miss it dearly, it's still all cooped up in a warehouse 

They're all pre facelift, too. Guiltyblade just has the facelift look headlights.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Gotta take better pics but...


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

^ Nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

needs camber in rear and im done


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> Gotta take better pics but...


What a beauty!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

UghRice said:


> I don't understand… That stance is perfect. The fender is already sitting perfectly


I just think poking wheel and tire in the front and poking a little bit of lip in the rear looks odd, it would be even if front and rear sat on the tire


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

OffLineR said:


> Leave the toaster alonei your car looks great, want more pics.
> Upside-down VW badge looks good as well :thumbup:


Thank you, I am definatly going to bag something besides a car I'm just not sure what yet. More pics as requested. Better hi res shots coming soon and the white lip is gonna be black again.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

MKVdubbin said:


> Thank you, I am definatly going to bag something besides a car


lawn mower. it would be completely pointless because the height of the mower affects the cut of the grass but that is why it would be hilarious. on the bright side, you could air out and make a sick putting green
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

^^

lets see some more! :thumbup:


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

Only one left I have for now.. Full shoot to come after detail. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

SouthFlEuros said:


> Only one left I have for now.. Full shoot to come after detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. You look identical to AJ, cept in white.

Not that thats a bad thing, though.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

I was bored today and decided to teach my dog how to "air it out" and "camber the rear."
My wife was very impressed.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> I was bored today and decided to teach my dog how to "air it out" and "camber the rear."
> My wife was very impressed.


Try airing out a pomeranian... Damn near impossible.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Try airing out a pomeranian... Damn near impossible.


nah dude, you just gotta notch for the tie rods. and the axle on the passenger side.


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

laid out!








working on management to get the ride height. will post pics..
my bags come in tomorrow hopefully have on wednesday!!:wave:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

6" ftg


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

laying frame for sure.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

MYA!


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

car content :beer: 

 

fresh cappuccino & myself


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

that's a really nice picture. :thumbup:


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

more of the mk2 my air stuff just showed up today


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

couple from today.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

^ more of the gti on gottis!


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

last one until i change my front bags 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

DSC_0873-1 by Mitun P., on Flickr


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Please... This is how you lay dog frame. 









oh and the car i suppose.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

RaBBiT MKV said:


> DSC_0873-1 by Mitun P., on Flickr


 :thumbup::thumbup: so nice. id like to see a color matched interior


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: so nice. id like to see a color matched interior


 It kind of matches. Black interior with a brown guy driving lol.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

RaBBiT MKV said:


> It kind of matches. Black interior with a brown guy driving lol.


 I lol'd.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Korfu said:


>


 That is just lovely!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

:heart: ^


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

vDuByu92 said:


> :heart: ^


 This, those wheels bring that car to a whole new level :thumbup:


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

taken at camp hero in montauk (how did I get the top of the page twice!!)


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

16v_HOR said:


> This, those wheels bring that car to a whole new level :thumbup:


 Thank you, I agree totally.


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

i know you guys don't get the Seat Leon Cupra over in the USA


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> :wave:


 Is that a boser hood?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

MK5-2.5 said:


> Is that a boser hood?


 no just shaved front end. 
maybe a boser will come in the future 



>


 :thumbup: CW all day! LED's look great on that color also 
i also see your rack and basket


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

More & Highres: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vwsanti/ 

More updates. www.facebook.com/airbysanti


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

bagyards FTW


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

you keeping that gli lip santi?


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

mikebbugn said:


>


 what side skirts are those?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

^ votex reps


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

moar oldskool plzzzzz


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

d15nonvtec said:


> what side skirts are those?





the fuzzy one said:


> ^ votex reps


 :thumbup:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

nickbeezy said:


> :thumbup: CW all day! LED's look great on that color also
> i also see your rack and basket


 :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Bork said:


> you keeping that gli lip santi?


 No.. i traded my stock painted one like a dumbass... now i'm looking for a 4-mo... I just wanna test fit it first...


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

kimchi29 said:


>


 That is a beauty :heart::heart:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

My guys approve of this thread.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## EUROmullet18T (Mar 13, 2010)

need to get bags now, this thread is great. didnt think the beetle would look so good with bags, def some sick cars in here. thanks guys.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

MKVdubbin said:


>


 :thumbup: the upside down emblem


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

MK5-2.5 said:


> :thumbup: the upside down emblem


 gtfo.


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

jimothy cricket said:


> gtfo.


 gtfo??? 

meaning you like it or dont?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^classy


----------



## Canananada3456 (May 27, 2007)




----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Ill Play!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks great with the new paint! Did you swap your wheels around to get the 205's up front?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Looks great with the new paint! Did you swap your wheels around to get the 205's up front?


 Lol i mistaked what size was on what tire when i got the car back i looked the 205s where up front and 215 rear :facepalm:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

My latest driving height:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

WORD?! When did you cop dem joints?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Locally owned air cooled.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

dehate. said:


>


Dang :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

SouthFlEuros said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


nice meeting you at ramons the other night man. get that front lower and it'll be money.


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

dehate. said:


> nice meeting you at ramons the other night man. get that front lower and it'll be money.


 Like wise man, I'll be getting a notch this week so that will do the trick. If not xl fronts


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Love this thing! sits so right!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

like the new wheels dehate :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

michaelmark5 said:


>


So well done! Hoping to see it in person this season...Mike what shows are you planning to attend with the R?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

nice updates on this page, from mike-mk5, and dehater.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

OFFSETS RIDIKULOUS! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Someone finally picked these up from that black TT! Very nice... is that right rear wheel lip bent?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Dehate, car is looking killer on the modernlines! Great choice:thumbup:

Nice air freshener too


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

mk5 looks sick....love the offsets


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

timmiller05 said:


> Someone finally picked these up from that black TT! Very nice... is that right rear wheel lip bent?


Nope, ur just seeing the centercap pop out. Wheels are flawless :thumbup: thx


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by jimothy cricket 
gtfo.



MK5-2.5 said:


> gtfo???
> 
> meaning you like it or dont?


pretty sure it means he doesn't like it as most people online tell me they hate my upside down emblem. oddly most people either love it or say nothing in person. check my rear window and you'll see I :heart: haters


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

acedubs... those wheels are killing it son... and thats coming from someone who despises black wheels. cant wait to see it in person again:thumbup:


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

What are the wheels on the mk5 over here? Never seen them before.


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^ Work Equips with DDC lips i believe.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

tonyb2580 said:


> acedubs... those wheels are killing it son... and thats coming from someone who despises black wheels. cant wait to see it in person again:thumbup:





Fankii-T said:


> What are the wheels on the mk5 over here? Never seen them before.





JPmkV said:


> ^^^ Work Equips with DDC lips i believe.


Its funny, I was never black wheel guy either. I'm usually the one preaching that it's all about contrast. When these went up for sale, I just couldn't get my mind off them....I just had to fuken have them. They just seem to work.

They are indeed Work Equips with DDC lips. I'm still not sure the exact model??? They are stamped with a manufacture date of 1999 though.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


> Nope, ur just seeing the centercap pop out. Wheels are flawless :thumbup: thx


Yep thats it! :beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Cell phone pixxx


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ that play ground looks SOOOOO much like the one across the street from my apartment I literally just looked outside to check if it was haha


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

It is!!! :laugh:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

haha i honestly thought it was.. same giant blue umbrella type things and structure, then saw you were on the left side. Car's on point my man :thumbup:


----------



## Big Shaz (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Need adapters so I can put my real wheels on. And a frame notch.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

That Passat looks Amazing:thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ben from RI said:


> haha i honestly thought it was.. same giant blue umbrella type things and structure, then saw you were on the left side. Car's on point my man :thumbup:


Haha..yes sir. Way over here on the left  Thanks dude! Been keeping up with the progress of your car too. Looks great dude.



Big Shaz said:


>


WOW! MOORRREEEE PICS!!!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Haha..yes sir. Way over here on the left  Thanks dude! Been keeping up with the progress of your car too. Looks great dude.
> 
> WOW! MOORRREEEE PICS!!!



haha thanks man, means allot, been a slow painful process but its coming along :thumbup:


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

pics of the new look!!!!


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Loving the color combo man :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Steering wheel looks tight in there:thumbup:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

just finished this tonight :thumbup:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

jkroll said:


>


Those your new wheels? still have the huffs? you get your fenders good now


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

proper photoshoot will come after the snow melts and the rain washes the salt off the roads.


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

photos by Daniel Baum Photography!!!


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

^ that first pic is SICK, glices :thumbup:


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

1210s4 said:


> pics of the new look!!!!


This is unreal, I want that stance on my S.. looks great man :beer:


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

Still got huff fenders good and yes new wheels an there up for sale


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Air Lift FTW!*


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

jkroll said:


> Still got huff fenders good and yes new wheels an there up for sale


For sale? That's the 3rd set I've seen on your car, so what you goin with now? You going to the support relief for japan meet at chic fil a in dulles may 7th?


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe i donno yet i wat somthing a little more flashy


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Big Shaz said:


>


what side skirts are those?? car is SICK!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Clean PG said:


>


I just stared at this for quite some time. Strange. Took some effort to break away.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

been out to take a few pics


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

jkroll said:


>


Oh **** jkroll postin pics. Lets see a pic of the trunk setup!


----------



## cjmcdonell (Apr 2, 2011)

*my 2000 golf not done yet but has air lift electronic bags i installed my self*


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Big Shaz said:


>


Someone any idea which rim's that are under this passat?


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Work vs-xx


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

B.A.G said:


> Someone any idea which rim's that are under this passat?





MK5-2.5 said:


> Work vs-xx


 Not quite.

According to information I've found in another of his posts, they're Image 3 piece splits with 3 inch dish


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Not quite.
> 
> According to information I've found in another of his posts, they're Image 3 piece splits with 3 inch dish



Correct.


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*GOLD - smooth set of wheels*



blue bags said:


> couple from today.


great selection


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

what steering wheel is that? looks dope 



1210s4 said:


> pics of the new look!!!!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

cvelas00 said:


> what steering wheel is that? looks dope


Search Momo?? It says on the wheel.


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

cvelas00 said:


> what steering wheel is that? looks dope


momo team 280mm :thumbup: yeah its super small!! so no more driving with your knees lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^Was uncertain about the yellow wheels (i hate yellow!)...I like it though. :thumbup:


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

glices said:


> photos by Daniel Baum Photography!!!


no, not like... MORE PICS NOW!!!
LMAO
great Jetta dude :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Heres a little shoot I did with my Droid X, lol


























































Comments are welcome! :wave:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

^ those are some awesome pictures for a sell phone! looks great to :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


> ^ those are some awesome pictures for a sell phone! looks great to :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

it looks great, shave the hatch or put the emblem back on though


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Comments are welcome! :wave:


Looks like poo, hehe


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> :beer:


it does not look like you are quite laying out yet..? are you sitting on tie rods?


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Heres a little shoot I did with my Droid X, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Curious on the side skirt choice? Are you planning on a painted 20th front and rear valence to go with them? They just seem a bit bulky and out of place as of now IMO :thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

eh.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

All these cars are really nice. I cannot wait to get my air in finally.


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


>


Winning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

fook when I saw you posted, I had to look... nothing short of expectations :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

d.tek said:


> it looks great, shave the hatch or put the emblem back on though


 Emblem is getting put on this weekend! :thumbup:


DoctorDoctor said:


> Looks like poo, hehe


 Haha wait till Friday!


Jetta11J said:


> it does not look like you are quite laying out yet..? are you sitting on tie rods?


 Yea on tie rods at the moment havent had time to go in and notch the frame for them yet...


vwgliin05 said:


> Curious on the side skirt choice? Are you planning on a painted 20th front and rear valence to go with them? They just seem a bit bulky and out of place as of now IMO :thumbup:


 Yea i have both front and rear 20th valences that are being painted at the moment to go on. The front and rear valences are just temporary. But i get what your saying! I will post up pics when i pic them up and put them on :thumbup:


ACEdubs said:


>


 Sexy!


VRtotheSix said:


> eh.


 Very Nice


fookerbob said:


>


OMG


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Haha wait till Friday!


:laugh: Sounds like a plan! I'm crossing my fingers that the rain doesn't come at all...


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

fookerbob said:


>


good to know my fam pushes dope whips nga.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

Is anyone running dual 3 gallon tanks in the spare tire well in a mk4 jetta? Pics?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

boosted gli said:


> Is anyone running dual 3 gallon tanks in the spare tire well in a mk4 jetta? Pics?


I dont think I've seen anyone, BUT I'm really tempted todo it in my car... I havent decided yet...


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

Installed last night...


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

TONYESC76 said:


> Installed last night...


pure sexiness!! :thumbup:

cant wait to see what wheels you run with!


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

Still hunting wheels...


----------



## a89 (Apr 20, 2010)

Newly bagged,


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

Santi said:


> I dont think I've seen anyone, BUT I'm really tempted todo it in my car... I havent decided yet...


 Well i guess ill be the first. Hopefully i could get everything to fit


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

just got my new wheels mounted up last week :beer:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

booyacah said:


> just got my new wheels mounted up last week :beer:



beyond proper. :heart:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree that is my fav mk2 its perfect dig the new wheels. Works?


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

a couple I liked the lighting in


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

boosted gli said:


> Is anyone running dual 3 gallon tanks in the spare tire well in a mk4 jetta? Pics?


I believe 1flygli ran dual 3s.


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

lcurtisl said:


> I believe 1flygli ran dual 3s.


 Searched and comes up with nothing with that name so if you could guide me in the right direction i would appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

My lady's ride on Airlift XLs


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## wobbie (Jun 22, 2010)

any love for a e30?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

The video sucks but you have to read the comments! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A23ApNLHZj8&feature=share


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

That has to be the lowest E30 I've ever laid eyes on!




VR6OOM said:


> The video sucks but you have to read the comments! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A23ApNLHZj8&feature=share


LOL. I love this quote:


canonphoto 3 months ago said:


> This video explains the reason there is no beautiful﻿ woman sitting beside him!


Yeah, that's because she's driving the bagged MK3 behind him. f*cking youtube commenters. :facepalm: :laugh:

I need new wheels. Bad*

_*waiting for Sean to show up and destroy my ass. _


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

mikegilbert said:


> _*waiting for Sean to show up and destroy my ass. _


:what: :what: :laugh: Am I the only one who thinks that sounds funny?? 

On a more serious note, :thumbup::thumbup: as usual!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

lol mike, his car looks good on the new wheels, but your car is still awesome :beer:


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

^^ I agree, both of your cars are amazing in their own respects. Yeah he has some super shiney mega dish's now but your car is still on point :thumbup:. There is enough room at the top for more then one person sir


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

boosted gli said:


> Searched and comes up with nothing with that name so if you could guide me in the right direction i would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


yea he def did, ill see if i can find a pic. they fit decent though. I have dual 3 gallons now, just not in the spare hole, test fitted em there orig and it worked fine


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

are these 18 or 19inch wheels?


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

this page got off to a great start:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
let me ruin it with a little winter mode that I CAN NOT WAIT to get out of ha



Back to this


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

B.A.G said:


> are these 18 or 19inch wheels?


18×8.5 in the front and 18×10.5 in the back. And I'm pretty sure that car has a static drop, so wrong thread :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :what: :what: :laugh: Am I the only one who thinks that sounds funny??
> 
> On a more serious note, :thumbup::thumbup: as usual!










Oh god, that didn't come across as I thought when I typed it. :laugh:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

wobbie said:


> any love for a e30?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gtizakk (May 30, 2010)

That e30 is tits!!!:laugh:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Still working out all the kinks


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

wobbie said:


> any love for a e30?


DANG:thumbup::thumbup: Love it


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

DSC_0038 by KorayH, on Flickr


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

B.A.G said:


> are these 18 or 19inch wheels?


18, and I don't recall him being on air. Might have changed it from 2010 h2o


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

rubAdubDUB01 said:


> 18, and I don't recall him being on air. Might have changed it from 2010 h2o


no hes static


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

jeremyz said:


> no hes static


Thought so


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

*So played*

I will be able to go lower after my fenders are rolled this tuesday. i know it need to go lower lol

and i suck at taking photos!


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Alphards = The Wheel of 2011....Looks good tho! :thumbup:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

Figured I'd share here, have yet to post!


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> Alphards = The Wheel of 2011....Looks good tho! :thumbup:


i know!  i plan on doing soething a little different with them tho. most people will probably hate them...

but thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

new wheel setup, same ole' air ride. 

DSC_0001 by phillipcdube, on Flickr

DSC_0002 by phillipcdube, on Flickr


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^^^^ Wheels+4door= :thumbup::thumbup: looks great man! i saw you parked at dustoff why weren't you in the show?


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

Technically it's my wife's car and she wanted to park with her friends in club parking.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

mr sarcastic said:


> Technically it's my wife's car and she wanted to park with her friends in club parking.


Love the wheels man they look killer on the car in person def one of my fav sets there:thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ can't wait to see how your JB ends up..


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> ^ can't wait to see how your JB ends up..


Haha same here man thanks to Will yesterday saving my life with a replacement strut.. Should be in tonight hope everything goes well, and get things cracken on some paint work and wheels :laugh:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

The wheels arnt done yet. I wanted the faces polished so I brought them to a guy down in Boston. He did a haggard/rushed job so I spray bombed them. In a month or 2 when I get extra time I'll pony up and do them myself. Right now I need to get my car on the road.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

mr sarcastic said:


> The wheels arnt done yet. I wanted the faces polished so I brought them to a guy down in Boston. He did a haggard/rushed job so I spray bombed them. In a month or 2 when I get extra time I'll pony up and do them myself. Right now I need to get my car on the road.


Either way man i thought they looked killer on the car not something you see everyday for sure


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Teebo said:


> Haha same here man thanks to Will yesterday saving my life with a replacement strut.. Should be in tonight hope everything goes well, and get things cracken on some paint work and wheels :laugh:


oo i got an idea, color matched wheels and emblems :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> oo i got an idea, color matched wheels and emblems :thumbup:


haha idk if im going that route again so soon this is my daily now so mite leave wheels as is and do some body work


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

ha yeah i know im just bustin.. I'm sure it'll be great


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

Teebo said:


> Either way man i thought they looked killer on the car not something you see everyday for sure


 thanks dood.


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Swbd4L said:


> snip


Great fitment!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

eurotrsh said:


> Great fitment!


yeeeeeeeeeeh budday


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

*Photo by Ronaldo Stewart*


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

awesome shot rich :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

07silverbullet said:


> *Photo by Ronaldo*


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

LowlyDubb3r said:


>


:thumbup: Looks good, definately diggin this better than the bentleys


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

I like to get mine dirty :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Laid out!


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)

a new one










thank you jesse godin:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

fitment by cuprajake1, on Flickr


5mm more by cuprajake1, on Flickr


flush by cuprajake1, on Flickr


no drls by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

New wheels? Looks good jake. :thumbup:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah man, 18's swapped them for the rh's today


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Not completely air'd out. New setup is in progress, new pics when I finally move back to America this summer.


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

http://vimeo.com/22766460


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Finally...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Gas reallly needs to go down!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ car looks good in action. saw it on the lift with the blown bag at mikes house when he did the install on my car.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Teebo said:


> Gas reallly needs to go down!


clean

and dont complain about gas its $4.09 for regular here


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> ^ car looks good in action. saw it on the lift with the blown bag at mikes house when he did the install on my car.


Oh yeah, thanks man... How's the car treating ya




Jayy said:


> clean
> 
> and dont complain about gas its $4.09 for regular here


Hahaha thats some ****


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Teebo said:


> Oh yeah, thanks man... How's the car treating ya


it's been great. wish I would have went air a long time ago.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> it's been great. wish I would have went air a long time ago.


For sure car looks good though man, heard you had a little problem with popping a fuse on the way back?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Teebo said:


> For sure car looks good though man, heard you had a little problem with popping a fuse on the way back?


Thanks. Gotta get notched so it sits right but other than that I'm happy. Yeah, somewhere in CT I looked down and the controller was black. Tried hitting buttons and nothing happened. Talked to Mike but I was pulled over on the side of the road and wouldn't have been able to fix it there anyway. Luckily the car was aired up and stayed that way back to Long Island. Popped in a 15 amp and it's been perfect since.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thanks. Gotta get notched so it sits right but other than that I'm happy. Yeah, somewhere in CT I looked down and the controller was black. Tried hitting buttons and nothing happened. Talked to Mike but I was pulled over on the side of the road and wouldn't have been able to fix it there anyway. Luckily the car was aired up and stayed that way back to Long Island. Popped in a 15 amp and it's been perfect since.


Awesome glad everything was ok homie :thumbup: Coming down for dubs in the sand?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Teebo said:


> Awesome glad everything was ok homie :thumbup: Coming down for dubs in the sand?


Maybe, I'll see what happens. Driving down to SoWo on the 19th gotta see how many miles I want to put on the car before that.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Haha, you think the same way as me. 

I'll be at SoWo too.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

Jayy said:


> clean
> 
> and dont complain about gas its $4.09 for regular here


its 4.25 for regular around my area. lol.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

crazymoforz said:


> its 4.25 for regular around my area. lol.


Better start building a bicycle haha


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Im gonna start riden my dad motorcycle to work to save money on fuel, its getting crazy


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

There is not a single picture on this page!


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Swbd4L said:


> There is not a single picture on this page!


Fixed.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Mikes car makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Mikes car makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


he is fuzzy!! haha


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

patientlywaiting said:


> mikes car makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


ba-zing!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

am I the only one who noticed fuzzy's finger boner in the last pic


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

yes :laugh:


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

i love your car


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

booyacah said:


>


new desktop background :thumbup:


----------



## w-444 (Jul 4, 2010)

my notched A4 tucking 18's up front


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Ben from RI said:


> am I the only one who noticed fuzzy's finger boner in the last pic


haha someone caught me


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

oh i'll catch it alright :sly:

\nohomo


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


>


yes. just yes. ic:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

I like to go to this thread when Im bored in class :thumbup:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

here my car in the first Airsteps...

reg from Germany

Kev


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Minty :thumbup:


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

will be much lower in the front when the bagyards come. :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^you win /thread


----------



## Murked (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Something is wrong here...^^^:laugh:


----------



## Murked (Aug 4, 2009)

silvermannn said:


> Something is wrong here...^^^:laugh:


whats wrong?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

^ any still side shots?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Brownie1524 said:


> ^ any still side shots?


Best I got, unedited still...


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

Took some pics by the bay!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

KyleRI said:


> yes. just yes. ic:


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Where's yours?!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

that BMP .:R32 is dope :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

iPhone pics but more soon.









Frame on ground. Rear is as low as your going without tubbing out wells.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

To low in the rear not diggin the reverse rake.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not reverse, rear is still higher then the front. Throw a level on my door sills.


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Not reverse, rear is still higher then the front. Throw a level on my door sills.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Teebo said:


> To low in the rear not diggin the reverse rake.


I agree. It may not literally be reverse rake, but aesthetically it looks like it.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah that angle really shows them sucked in. I need to pull the camber, I am at like 10 degrees which is really hiding the wheel. Still have some playing to do.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Yeah that angle really shows them sucked in. I need to pull the camber, I am at like 10 degrees which is really hiding the wheel. Still have some playing to do.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

White325is said:


> will be much lower in the front when the bagyards come. :thumbup:


more more moremroemr!


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

When I get new tires = more low


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

chrisVWkitch said:


> When I get new tires = more low


is that aired out in the front? looks good... but high


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

KyleRI said:


> is that aired out in the front? looks good... but high


Unfortunately


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

mein, Pit straight of the Melbourne Formula 1 half way through taredown of the track


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

VAGwhore said:


>


Bagged with cinnaberry trees and pink plates?












arethirdytwo said:


> iPhone pics but more soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jake and I are swapping wheels after work today, then we are heading to your place with tape meausre in hand. I want to be the lowest damn it. :laugh:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I just need some spacers....


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Not reverse, rear is still higher then the front. Throw a level on my door sills.


ok in terms of physical appearance the back looks lower then the front.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*heres mine now BT*


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

usually dont like new beetles but DAMN!! Pics of air setup please!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW, I want your lm's...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

if u got money u can have them


i did a thread in this forum a while back heres the link if u wanan check build pictures
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4355659-Riddin-dirrty....&highlight=riddin+dirrty


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

chrisVWkitch said:


> Unfortunately


it _could_ be tires. hopefully it's just the tires.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

FastAndFurious said:


>


 HATE the center caps (please, please take them off) but :heart: the rest of the car. It's very classy and simple looking which are rarely words that come out of my mouth to describe a Beetle, good job sir


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Good looking beetle, but like 16v said, the center caps have to go. They're pretty much the focal point of the whole car when i look at it. For such a clean car, they're really gawdy.

Pics of management?


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Colin. said:


> more more moremroemr!


I will have more when we get a nice day from rain and I can get someone good to come take ic:...


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

najob08 said:


>


Specs on the wheels? What air setup are you running? Any more pics?


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

shortkyle said:


> Specs on the wheels? What air setup are you running? Any more pics?


More pics in the next few days, it's raining so I won't be outside taking pictures. 

Wheels are 17x8 all around, et 0 in the front and et -5 in the rear. I'm on Bagyard Bombers w/ Accuair's eLevel.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

more pics when the rest of the wheels are on.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> more pics when the rest of the wheels are on.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Im excited to see full shots of this!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> more pics when the rest of the wheels are on.


wow :beer:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

full pics of the white gti please.

Just installed, trunk needs carpet, not notched, needs to be cleaned up and etc.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

najob08 said:


> More pics in the next few days, it's raining so I won't be outside taking pictures.
> 
> Wheels are 17x8 all around, et 0 in the front and et -5 in the rear. I'm on Bagyard Bombers w/ Accuair's eLevel.


Good ****. I should hopefully be able to tuck when notched.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eastcoaststeeze said:


>


FAP as usual! Soooo clean.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Im excited to see full shots of this!





Jayy said:


> wow :beer:





nebio_b5 said:


> full pics of the white gti please.


thanks guys. waiting for the bolts. left them in NY. should be on by saturday.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

eastcoaststeeze said:


>


Your car always looks so sex man!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That's pink, tastefully done. :thumbup:


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


>


 steeeeeeeeve!


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

VAGwhore said:


>


wife Jetta?


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

johnnyR32 said:


> more pics when the rest of the wheels are on.


more ic:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

xandypx said:


> more ic:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Fak that is hawt


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


here are few D.tek as well.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Money :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

After a nice douche today :laugh:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

najob08 said:


>


one of the *FEW* cars that looks nice on rotiforms to me :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> snip


:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart:


:beer: :beer:


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

Few more...


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Man, Texas is holding it DOWN.

:heart:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

That Jetta is WINNING :heart:


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

here my Gti... 

greetings from Germany guys.

Kev


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

the way she sits now on stockies


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

albfelix said:


> the way she sits now on stockies



built by swoops?


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

My nice wheels arent done yet...


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Sit-n-loW said:


> built by swoops?


Hardlines yes


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Dorbritz, because of you I have wanted an Eos for sometime now. :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^sweet pic!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Sit-n-loW said:


> built by swoops?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

where in nyc are you from ?>


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

queens, why?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

albfelix said:


> queens, why?


He's gonna steal your hardlines.


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

albfelix said:


>


word i saw it at the meet with eric looks killer


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Mayor McCheese said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:

:wave:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Mayor McCheese said:


>


IMO, the black needs to be color matched to the car. Im loving the wheels tho:thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> He's gonna steal your hardlines.


Good luck if you can get pass this little guy in my trunk! :laugh:


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

albfelix said:


> Good luck if you can get pass this little guy in my trunk! :laugh:


That is sick!! never seen that..

details please!! where to buy?


----------



## oldscool (Apr 5, 2005)

LuEdaGreat said:


> That is sick!! never seen that..
> 
> details please!! where to buy?


I believe it is a custom Munny.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

oldscool said:


> I believe it is a custom Munny.


yup :beer:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

perfect ones....


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)




----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

http://[URL="http://www.flickr.com/...ickr.com/3344/5716812342_0a31b01d6b.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

My 08 mkv jetta


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

glices said:


>


 nice,
isnt this car the one with dorbritz's new rear brackets?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

bklnstunt718 said:


>


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

MK5-2.5 said:


> http://[URL="http://www.flickr.com/...ickr.com/3344/5716812342_0a31b01d6b.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> My 08 mkv jetta


not feeling that front lip


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

vDuByu92 said:


> not feeling that front lip


or the hood notch, wheels, headlights, side-marker... Oh my bad


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

BoraRJTI said:


> nice,
> isnt this car the one with dorbritz's new rear brackets?



yes, it is!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

not mine but i figured id leave these here. ill upload more shots after i upload pics from my camera(these are cell pics obvioulsy).








































enjoy


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

cool cuts outs by the rear wheels.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

xandypx said:


> cool cuts outs by the rear wheels.


dude said that it has a full custom frame!


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


>


Lookin good :thumbup: :beer:
where did you shoot this??


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

here are some more pics of the squareback!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

BoraRJTI said:


> dude said that it has a full custom frame!


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JPmkV said:


> Lookin good :thumbup: :beer:
> where did you shoot this??


Thanks. By the beach in Cape May. I live down here.


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thanks. By the beach in Cape May. I live down here.


Awesome! I go to Stockton, and I'll be living in Brigantine in the fall :thumbup:
I would love to see your car in person some day, those Schmidts are incredible! :beer::beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JPmkV said:


> Awesome! I go to Stockton, and I'll be living in Brigantine in the fall :thumbup:
> I would love to see your car in person some day, those Schmidts are incredible! :beer::beer:


For sure man whenever you're around. I work at the Tech Center next to the AC Airport. I'll only have the car until December so you'll have to see it before then. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

BoraRJTI said:


>


Damn whats in that thing,some small block Chevy?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

BoraRJTI said:


> here are some more pics of the squareback!
> heres a couple more i took


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

nickbeezy said:


> BoraRJTI said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> For sure man whenever you're around. I work at the Tech Center next to the AC Airport. I'll only have the car until December so you'll have to see it before then. :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

^^^ is your roof woodgrain or is it just a brown color?


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

FX PhotoStudio Image by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

BoraRJTI said:


> ^^^ is your roof woodgrain or is it just a brown color?


metallic brown. will be cream after sowo.

and donelly, that **** looks goooooooooooood.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


Seen this while i was at work on the gengstout page, photo came out killer man :thumbup:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

95jetta17 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

^lower it.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

dude with the blue wheels = roll your fenders!


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

GAME OVER.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

1 more.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

teebo said:


> game over.


winning!!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


>


:what:

read about that in pvw...was curious how you were going to pull it off


well done sir


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

07silverbullet said:


>





Teebo said:


>


 :heart: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

the fuzzy one said:


>


win! :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

1 more to blow fuzzys head up a bit :laugh: hehehehehehe


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Bored as **** right noww.... Sorry Mike hope you dont mind haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Teebo said:


> 1 more to blow fuzzys head up a bit :laugh: hehehehehehe


two of my fav cars. awesome to see them last weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## givemeadub (Jul 29, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

Untitled by SassMasterD, on Flickr


Untitled by SassMasterD, on Flickr


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i love how fuzzy's car eats up wheels when it's dumped.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

nap83 said:


> i love how fuzzy's car eats up wheels when it's dumped.


should see when he airs it out. feel like it jumps in the air first then smashes to the ground haha


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

My friend Shane just finished his set up. Xls all around. Still needs a notch.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

dehate. said:


>


love the paint man.. i was close to your car at winterjam when you had the satin paint:thumbup:


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

abbixx said:


>


:banghead: Damn!!! definately loving this jetta


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

tonyb2580 said:


> love the paint man.. i was close to your car at winterjam when you had the satin paint:thumbup:


it's actually vinyl wrapped, but thank you.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Pic of the GTI in the SOWO parking lot! Had a fuken blast. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm kinda new to the Air Ride Forum but here's my little multicolored contribution 










I'll be posting up a thread here soon...


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

bluegrassturbo02 said:


> I'm kinda new to the Air Ride Forum but here's my little multicolored contribution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good man :beer:

you do not use fenders (inside) for wheels can enter?? (on front)


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's the car for this year...so Far!





ic::heart:ic::beer::laugh::heart:ic:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

some new shots


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Picture from this weekends AZ 10 yr Anni.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

any pics of the last weekend meeting anywhere availeble? nice TT...looks really nice.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

GoshGengstout said:


>


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

eurotrsh said:


>












hahaha, no but for real, it looks sick.


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## steve_polo (Sep 18, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>



Amazing picture  where was it taken? Or is it a 'shop? Either way, what is the bridge in the background?


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cell phone shot


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Still no camera but the car runs again and I rebuilt my wheels again to reverse mount and loooove it.


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

bgsapc said:


>





More please! Mine is about to have a similar look, well minus the pink wheels


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## armenianboi (Sep 8, 2009)

steve_polo said:


> Amazing picture  where was it taken? Or is it a 'shop? Either way, what is the bridge in the background?


it looks like the ZAKIM bridge in boston im not posative.......


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Need more of this. STAT! 



arethirdytwo said:


> Still no camera but the car runs again and I rebuilt my wheels again to reverse mount and loooove it.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

vwgliin05 said:


> Cell phone shot


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Where can I get one of these cellphones?


----------



## steve_polo (Sep 18, 2010)

armenianboi said:


> it looks like the ZAKIM bridge in boston im not posative.......


it looks like it is :thumbup: cheers man. girlfriend thought it was a bridge in thailand, they look very similar.

and mike, please do a shoot of that brown golf. massive lover of your photography over here in the u.k :thumbup:


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry for the cappy mobile pics but got mine finished today


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Here we go. Car is filthy and I really need a cut and buff as the paint has not been touched yet. Drove to my buddies house in the ghetto to borrow his cam real quick.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^^^ So sick! :heart: everything about this car. New wheels look great. :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

steve_polo said:


> Amazing picture  where was it taken? Or is it a 'shop? Either way, what is the bridge in the background?





armenianboi said:


> it looks like the ZAKIM bridge in boston im not posative.......


correct it is the zakim bridge. not photoshopped either. just light painted and some good editing


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Mike G :wave: At least got a few pics with a DSLR, please come shoot my beast.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Mike G :wave: At least got a few pics with a DSLR, please come shoot my beast.


If I ever make it to Texas, you know I'm down! The car looks fantastic; color, wheels, stance...everything. MKIV perfection :heart:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

couple more recent ones


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> Mike G :wave: At least got a few pics with a DSLR, please come shoot my beast.


I'm no Mike Gilbert, but I'm moving to Austin in a month or 2 and I would love to shoot it for you.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

One i snapped on the way south to SOWO..:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Last shoot until new wheels!


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

Jetta11J said:


> One i snapped on the way south to SOWO..:thumbup:


car looked so good at sowo man. nice meeting you and the wife as well.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Here we go. Car is filthy and I really need a cut and buff as the paint has not been touched yet. Drove to my buddies house in the ghetto to borrow his cam real quick.


This car deserves another page. Great great great looking car.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

car is back on Detroits while I change up the TH-Lines.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## StussyGLI (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


>


Love the color of you car!


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Here we go. Car is filthy and I really need a cut and buff as the paint has not been touched yet. Drove to my buddies house in the ghetto to borrow his cam real quick.


car looks good but why didnt you pull the bumpers to match the body line? you got rid of the whole body line except where it meets the bumper!

oh and here are some new pics thanks to livinzlyfe


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Honestly when building the arches I liked the idea of keeping the body line as I am not 100% on the bumper without the body line so I blended them at the end. Next time I spray the car I will probably remove some of it but I like the wheel it sat like that and still do so it is a hard decision for me.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

i think it would look a little less sudden if you removed the rest of the bodyline on the arch then blend it on the bumper!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> Honestly when building the arches I liked the idea of keeping the body line as I am not 100% on the bumper without the body line so I blended them at the end. Next time I spray the car I will probably remove some of it but I like the wheel it sat like that and still do so it is a hard decision for me.


It is a very difficult decision to make, when pulling my fenders I originally wanted to keep the line as much as possible but it just didnt seem like it would look ride so we matched the bumpers to the fenders


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*About time, I can officially post a pic in this thread! * :laugh: 





























-Bagyard bombers (F)
-SS RE-5 w/ modified D-Cups (R)
-Accuair Switchspeed Management 

*And ,YES I know my rears need to go lower!* :facepalm: I plan on fixing them as soon as I get back from Wuste

Full build thread coming soon.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll just whore here as well


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Eurotuner. said:


> I'll just whore here as well


Lookin better than ever!


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

dont hate me cause im your girlfriends favorite


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> car is back on Detroits while I change up the TH-Lines.


LOOKS GOOD :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

FennyCx said:


> LOOKS GOOD :beer:


 thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't believe I have never posted in here... so here's an oldie for now.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Travy said:


> I can't believe I have never posted in here... so here's an oldie for now.


 The car and the owner are overrated.


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

>


 3 luggin'. 

One of mine from last night. Weather was epic.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

early mornin' hooptie. (still waiting for paint) :facepalm:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0299 by vwdork, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0295 by vwdork, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0298 by vwdork, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0305 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

This is showing off right?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

oh man looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: need to get my TH's back on.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

new pic from the new farm


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

09 Scirocco


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

^^ Can I haz dat? :thumbup:


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> ^^ Can I haz dat? :thumbup:


 Me too. :sly:


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

One from Wuste:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> One from Wuste:


 Look so good :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


 epic!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rat4Life said:


> Look so good :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





UghRice said:


> epic!


 Thank you!! :heart: 

Tank was only partially complete by the time the show rolled around, so I had to rock chrome, temporarily..


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Jeez Jason, must've been a huge snake! God I wish I woulda been there


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Jeez Jason, must've been a huge snake! God I wish I woulda been there


 :laugh: Caught me a nice size gator  

Wish I could have attended too  My dad brought the car out for me and attended the show with my family.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :laugh: Caught me a nice size gator
> 
> Wish I could have attended too  My dad brought the car out for me and attended the show with my family.


 That's why I didn't see you. Car was looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

TittsMcGee said:


> 09 Scirocco


 so much want.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Deceitful said:


> This is showing off right?


 Looks like your head/neck has air too :laugh:


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Thank you!! :heart:
> 
> Tank was only partially complete by the time the show rolled around, so I had to rock chrome, temporarily..


 Lol I have that gator skin on the hood of my pos mk3 daily driver 
Sh!t is rad


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

98DUB said:


> Looks like your head/neck has air too :laugh:


 
Gauges are in the sunroof panel :sly:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Deceitful said:


> Gauges are in the sunroof panel :sly:


 make sense :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> make sense :thumbup:


 doing a little troling there Kellen?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> That's why I didn't see you. Car was looking good. :thumbup:


 Yeah  I missed seeing a lot of the cars I was looking forward to seeing, including yours 



spooky24v said:


> Lol I have that gator skin on the hood of my pos mk3 daily driver
> Sh!t is rad


 WIN!


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

no joke lol


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

finally i get this


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

old school airride.:beer:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

first shot


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

Scooch said:


>


love the avant on air ride...and sick color


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

nynative14 said:


> first shot


What side skirts are these? they the reiger sides?


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

mk6 gti

Mmmmmmmmm tapatalk for droid


----------



## B Hoke (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## mk6tonyturbo (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## vildur (May 31, 2011)

a couple of pictures of my car at Bug Run in Sweden.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Im feelin that, nice work


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

one from Wuste, thank you Daniel Baum


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Absolutely dope :beer:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

empirerider said:


>


love this. stance = on point.


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Rig Shot from SOWO by JChronister, on Flickr


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

quite the shot there haha good work.. red and blues for real?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Swbd4L said:


>


Perfect stance is perfect.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Justin what's your front wheel and camber specs? That **** sits awesome


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Travy said:


> Justin what's your front wheel and camber specs? That **** sits awesome


hey dude, front wheel specs are 18x9 ET 22 with rolled and slightly pulled fronts.

I am not sure what my current camber is, I never got an actual reading once I layed frame, I had been meaning to get the data soon, just had no time really.... Car show is right around the corner and I have only seen my car maybe about 2 weeks in the last 2.5 months.

I think the camber is going to be right around -2.5 in the front, that is a guess though....


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I need to get my fronts to fit like that. not sure that I can though as I have 7mm more poke than yours.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Swbd4L said:


> hey dude, front wheel specs are 18x9 ET 22 with rolled and slightly pulled fronts.
> 
> I am not sure what my current camber is, I never got an actual reading once I layed frame, I had been meaning to get the data soon, just had no time really.... Car show is right around the corner and I have only seen my car maybe about 2 weeks in the last 2.5 months.
> 
> I think the camber is going to be right around -2.5 in the front, that is a guess though....


Thanks dude. I was going to guess that to be around like et18, looks similar to how millers old THs fit on his jetta. :beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Travy said:


> Thanks dude. I was going to guess that to be around like et18, looks similar to how millers old THs fit on his jetta. :beer:


yeah miller has tracers now ya? fap fap!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Swbd4L said:


> yeah miller has tracers now ya? fap fap!


yea 17x9.5 fronts


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Travy said:


> yea 17x9.5 fronts


oh my god those are tits... probably my next set of wheels once I get bored of the ccw's... but that wont be any time soon...


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

^ ur killin it!


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

agreed. nicest rs mk5, hand's down.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

What's up with the half pulled fenders on the mk5?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

killin it rich :beer:


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

carlines and half pulled fenders, why not pull and match the bumpers? it looks like **** otherwise.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

albfelix said:


> ^ ur killin it!





PatientlyWaiting said:


> agreed. nicest rs mk5, hand's down.





Jayy said:


> killin it rich :beer:


Thanks fellas :beer::beer:



Travy said:


> What's up with the half pulled fenders on the mk5?





CAPiTA said:


> carlines and half pulled fenders, why not pull and match the bumpers? it looks like **** otherwise.


Fenders look pretty damn good to me.


----------



## yolo_- (Oct 18, 2006)

not done painting front end and rubstrips now possibly shave just two from ****ty cellphone
proper shoot coming soon


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

07silverbullet said:


> Fenders look pretty damn good to me.


x2


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Two from Bugrun in Sweden


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

07silverbullet said:


> Fenders look pretty damn good to me.


looks half-assed to me.. I never got the idea of pulling a fender but not following the pull all the way thru the bumpers, but its your car.. half-ass all you want :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

So does primer  you ever finish your car?

You hate my car for the same reasons. Once I find someone who can take out the bumpers to the fenders and make it look good I will do it. Don't want to have the work fail and no one in either of my last two areas was comfortable doing to the level I wanted. But I like it both ways.



CAPiTA said:


> carlines and half pulled fenders, why not pull and match the bumpers? it looks like **** otherwise.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish I could be as cool as CAPiTA 


:heart:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

CAPiTA said:


> looks half-assed to me.. I never got the idea of pulling a fender but not following the pull all the way thru the bumpers, but its your car.. half-ass all you want :beer:


Opinions are like ***holes, everyone has them, but I can assure you that anybody that has seen my car in person will say my car is far from being half-assed. :screwy:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

07silverbullet said:


> Opinions are like ***holes, everyone has them, but I can assure you that anybody that has seen my car in person will say my car is far from being half-assed. :screwy:


It has potential to be cool, but right now those arches/fenders just plain ****ing suck dude. Would look better with no pull and completely stock fender than what you've done to them.. my opinion


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

CAPiTA said:


> looks half-assed to me.. I never got the idea of pulling a fender but not following the pull all the way thru the bumpers, but its your car.. half-ass all you want :beer:


I wouldnt go with saying half-assed but, I understand exactly what you are saying thats why i did my complete bumper


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Travy said:


> It has potential to be cool, but right now those arches/fenders just plain ****ing suck dude. Would look better with no pull and completely stock fender than what you've done to them.. my opinion


 I agree with this. Car still looks great, but there is nit picky stuff that people will notice if they look at your car closely.. just like my friends found pin holes on my hatch...


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

07silverbullet said:


> Opinions are like ***holes, everyone has them, but I can assure you that anybody that has seen my car in person will say my car is far from being half-assed. :screwy:


You're car isn't half-assed at all. I'm guessing you didn't even try to do that. The same thing happened to my fenders just from rubbing. The end of the fender pulls out then tucks back in to meet the bumper. Just pulling the bumper won't fix it, you have to remove the bolt that joins the fender and bumper and toy around with it until it lines up. I haven't gotten around to it, but when the time comes, I'm guessing it's going to be 









HAMMER TIME


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

Didn't any of your mothers say its not what you say it's how you say it. It's all in the delivery.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

07silverbullet said:


> Opinions are like ***holes, everyone has them, but I can assure you that anybody that has seen my car in person will say my car is far from being half-assed. :screwy:



I've heard otherwise, but thats not relevant.. and you are completely correct. I am stating my opinion, hence why I said that if you like it, its your car, cool. 

but you still didnt answer my question, why didnt you follow the pull into the bumper?


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> So does primer  you ever finish your car?
> 
> You hate my car for the same reasons. Once I find someone who can take out the bumpers to the fenders and make it look good I will do it. Don't want to have the work fail and no one in either of my last two areas was comfortable doing to the level I wanted. But I like it both ways.


there is a reason no pictures of my car are after 2007, it looked like **** 

I like your car, just a few things I'd change and it sounds like you're on top of it..



Swbd4L said:


> I wish I could be as cool as CAPiTA
> 
> 
> :heart:


cars coming along dude! I like it!


----------



## calvinnn (Jun 1, 2011)

What's up with the half pull morphed into the stock line stuff? Either pull it the whole way or cut and extend the fenders if you want to keep the stock line.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Once I find someone who can take out the bumpers to the fenders and make it look good I will do it. Don't want to have the work fail and no one in either of my last two areas was comfortable doing to the level I wanted. But I like it both ways.


That makes perfect sense. Do it right or do it twice kinda. I definitely think once you pull your bumpers the exterior of your car will be complete. It's still a nice car as it sits, but i really think you need to pull the bumpers as well. :beer:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

CAPiTA said:


> but you still didnt answer my question, why didnt you follow the pull into the bumper?


the body work was done when he got the car


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

ohhhhhhhh.... enough said


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

On to the pics


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh and I did 100% of the work on my car and I just did not have the skill to get it there hence finding someone to do it. I did fade the line to keep continuity though. I want more pull up front also though.

Speaking of 07, did you sell that thing or is it just marinating?


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Speaking of 07, did you sell that thing or is it just marinating?


It went to the crusher about a year and a half ago.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

muesli said:


>


i dont think thats on air unless they always leave it high


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

the fuzzy one said:


> i dont think thats on air unless they always leave it high


your not on air!


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Oh and I did 100% of the work on my car and I just did not have the skill to get it there hence finding someone to do it. I did fade the line to keep continuity though. I want more pull up front also though.
> 
> Speaking of 07, did you sell that thing or is it just marinating?


hahaha travys a ****.. still got it, I'll finish one day.. 

I respect someone who does their own work, I did all my bodywork and made a **** ton of errors along the way but you learn quick :laugh:

as for plastic-work, its not tough, its just a bitch to work with and very time consuming (also plastic filler isnt cheap)

send me a message, I have a bunch of pics from when I did my bumpers.. :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Message sent!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

muesli said:


>


hasslich und nicht tief genug. :thumbdown:

Looks like swamp thing took a piss all over the wheels and engine bay.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Ben from RI said:


> your not on air!


Im working on swapping my legs out for air bags


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> Im working on swapping my legs out for air bags


:laugh:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

the fuzzy one said:


> Im working on swapping my legs out for air bags


LOL!!!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

CAPiTA said:


> looks half-assed to me.. I never got the idea of pulling a fender but not following the pull all the way thru the bumpers, but its your car.. half-ass all you want :beer:


Why are you about to catch a tittie attack for?! Nothing on his car looks half assed! Are u just mad because others can roll with Carlines?


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Travy said:


> You do realize he has a set of 19'' Carline cm2s right?


Exactly! He mad


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

albfelix said:


> Exactly! He mad


I was going to stay out of the bull****, which is why I deleted my other post...

but I changed my mind, how is Cap mad? I was saying HE has a set of 19'' Carline CM2s, that he bought new, not used..... like above.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Let's not turn this thread into a piss contest thread! This thread is for air ride show off and not who is running used or new carlines and who is doing pulled or not pulled fender/bumpers!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

albfelix said:


> Let's not turn this thread into a piss contest thread! This thread is for air ride show off and not who is running used or new carlines and who is doing pulled or not pulled fender/bumpers!


Exactly! You mad


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

:laugh:

not a pissing contest at all.. actually I think my question was answered when I found out the kid bought the car with the bodywork done already so he couldnt answer as to why the previous owner did a half-ass pull. :beer:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure if I posted this in here 











Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

F4UH8TRS said:


> On to the pics


:thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

wish more people noticed that my side mirror signals were missing. :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> wish more people noticed that my side mirror signals were missing. :laugh:


oh ****!!!!! I usually catch that stuff. looks sick man.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

not quite done yet. Frame still needs notch and stuff fixed a bit


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


>


What is done to that rear bumper, definately not stock and I like the look of it :thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

MK5-2.5 said:


> What is done to that rear bumper, definately not stock and I like the look of it :thumbup:


Osir Carbon Fiber Diffuser mounted and custom painted Gloss Black.

If anyone is in S. Florida and has a UG GTI.....FREE REAR BUMPER SWAP!!


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


> Osir Carbon Fiber Diffuser mounted and custom painted Gloss Black.
> 
> If anyone is in S. Florida and has a UG GTI.....FREE REAR BUMPER SWAP!!


Its not interchangeable with jetta is it? Im pretty sure no but just asking


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

MK5-2.5 said:


> Its not interchangeable with jetta is it? Im pretty sure no but just asking


nope.


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)




----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

this










reminds me of this


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

albfelix said:


> this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Fixed.



albfelix said:


> this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

^ you are wrong!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Rarely.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

here come all the focus jokes!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

BoraRJTI said:


>


Hmmm... since everyone else is doing it. I think you look ALOT like my buddy John Boycheck's JTi he had that he wrecked at h2o '06.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

Cort said:


> Hmmm... since everyone else is doing it. I think you look ALOT like my buddy John Boycheck's JTi he had that he wrecked at h2o '06.


i know nice car, but fully shaved looks weird IMHO!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0376 by vwdork, on Flickr


DSC_0369 by vwdork, on Flickr


DSC_0378 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0372 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

heres some pics.. not the best, but....


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ARE30TWO said:


> heres some pics.. not the best, but....


:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Monster i live on that ****


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Perfect placement of that Monster. no ****. just sayin


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

that pic should be sent to monster for an ad, prob get some free monster out of it
:thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

the fuzzy one said:


> that pic should be sent to monster for an ad, prob get some free monster out of it
> :thumbup:


how do you do this?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Nice Wheels Swbd4L!! 
my 05 GLI Airlift XL r32 swap, ccw lm5 full polished.


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

My CC on bentley Mulliner's @ Worthersee


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

My buddy Miguel's Jetta


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

loved the mk6 when I saw it at wuste......:thumbup: ^^^^^ 

my girls jetta at wuste.........


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

that mk6 jetta is sooooo classy :beer:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

albfelix said:


> PatientlyWaiting


Oh thx. :thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

dehate. said:


>


Perfect.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

whoa, nice shot and nice car


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Love that car!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

dehate. said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Cody's Bagged Rabbit by JChronister, on Flickr


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

dehate with the jdm angles.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

d.tek said:


> dehate with the jdm angles.


You're a JDM angle. :wave:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

dehate. said:


>


is this randy's candy white mk4?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

vwgliin05 said:


> is this randy's candy white mk4?


Dehate owns it now


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Travy said:


> Dehate owns it now


oh dip. That thing looks awesome! 1.8t swapped Golf, amirite?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

eurotrsh said:


> oh dip. That thing looks awesome! 1.8t swapped Golf, amirite?


hhahahaha. i dont really own this car now. it's still randy's. travy just likes to make stuff up apparently, hahaha.


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

that front fitment is royal :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

Please excuse my crappy paint, thats getting taken care of soon, as well as new adapters to get the stance just right. Maybe a little camber and a 4mo lip too.


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^ So smooth


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

*nynative*

So sick. Half cups, smoothed errthang. Looks so nice. Makes me like mk6's.


----------



## luke1987 (Jun 1, 2011)

hi guys this is my aired out uk a3 on alphards  getting the chassis notched so i can drop the front as low as the back on the 18th july so ill put another pic up when its done,


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

*FV-QR*

^ I wish we got 2 doors


----------



## luke1987 (Jun 1, 2011)

euro.lo said:


> ^ I wish we got 2 doors


u not get 2 doors in US?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

luke1987 said:


> u not get 2 doors in US?


Not many of us did. I only knew of one 8P two door stateside with US plates, and it's already back in Germany.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


>


god man, this thing is killin' it.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

car looks sweet! did you put a grey head liner in your car?


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

NS_PHATGLI said:


> car looks sweet! did you put a grey head liner in your car?


Na, its just that way it is with the light the photographer put in the car, thanks though:beer:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Cody's Bagged Rabbit by JChronister, on Flickr


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

UghRice said:


> So sick. Half cups, smoothed errthang. Looks so nice. Makes me like mk6's.


thx


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Bags and BBS's by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

Jetta11J said:


>


Clean! :thumbup:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

albfelix said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Alphradsmmm (Feb 19, 2010)

Just got Air this week 

Kinda a teaser shot haha. Need my new wheels to come in this week, get it dialled and then I will be all set for waterfest!

Cheers
-Neil 


268900_225183294179744_100000642243706_767222_714330_n by alphradsmmm, on Flickr


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Fuzzy by JChronister, on Flickr


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

love those jeep wheels


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Worthy of showing off?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

get yo sheet togetha, dood


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> get yo sheet togetha, dood


it'll be done dude.


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> Fuzzy by JChronister, on Flickr


That car was amazing to see, completely outdoes itself in person.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

KyleRI said:


> it'll be done dude.


Lets hope so


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Fuzzy by JChronister, on Flickr

Fuzzy Side by JChronister, on Flickr


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

awesome shots jordan! 


hope to see / meet you at WF


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> awesome shots jordan!
> 
> 
> hope to see / meet you at WF


x2, we should try to get an mkv meet or something together...


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah that would be pretty sweet


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Ben from RI said:


> awesome shots jordan!
> 
> 
> hope to see / meet you at WF


thanks dude.. yea ill see ya at wf.. hows the gti?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> yeah that would be pretty sweet


I'm there from Friday to Monday so let's see if there is interest. :thumbup:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

07silverbullet said:


> I'm there from Friday to Monday so let's see if there is interest. :thumbup:


Ill be there Saturday till Sunday whenever, unless i find somewhere to stay friday night.. 

also pm'd you back


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

I love my buddy tek SOOOOOO much


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ yeah... no one else post for a while, just look at it


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

last shot is money!

this will be on canibeat soon!

Andre's GS300-Canibeat by JChronister, on Flickr


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

One more


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

ericjohnston27 said:


> I love my buddy tek SOOOOOO much


Ehh, he's ok. :laugh:

Car looks phenomenal dude.


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> Ehh, he's ok. :laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

ericjohnston27 said:


> I love my buddy tek SOOOOOO much


OH MY GOOSENECK! Damn....Shots are hot. Car is hot. You are hot. Wait what?? :what: lol

But seriously. Be back after I swap my undergarments. :laugh:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

@Ultimatetaba Saw your feature in EuroTuner, congrats and car looks amazing


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^Thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

d.tek said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

earlier this month...










today...


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
LOVE IT!!

im conteplating on painting my GTI Casa Blanca White.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> Fuzzy by JChronister, on Flickr
> 
> Fuzzy Side by JChronister, on Flickr


look at that TUCK!
show off.:laugh:
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)

More pics here: http://www.vwaudistyle.ch


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

nice shots jordan!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ so fresh :thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

So good. I remember on NAM you were talking about maybe doing a hatch shave. Is that thought still rolling around in your head?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

maxxgtiturbo said:


> Bags and BBS's by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


I love this picture. The sky looks insane.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice shots Andrew!! Lookin great as usual


----------



## Big Shaz (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Big Shaz (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

NDubber said:


>


NICE :thumbup:
more this


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

F4UH8TRS said:


> On to the pics


the best mk6 on MRR wheels :beer:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> nice shots jordan!


thanks dude :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't hold a flame to most of you but I just got done hand polishing my wheels…total pain in the butt never gonna do it again hahaha


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

my new work in progress, my other car is the bagged mk3 jetta with raised towers (lowbones)


----------



## snailsearcher (Oct 11, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## luke1987 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

FennyCx said:


> NICE :thumbup:
> more this


:thumbup:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

My jetpack


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> thanks dude :beer:


you gunna be at vagfair?


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

vDuByu92 said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2670/5720006511_20143a6849_z.jpg


moaaaaaaaaar


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

zrace07 said:


> Took some today.


:heart:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

dogdrive said:


> My jetpack


Will you marry me?


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Impromptu Photoshoot with a buddy


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

MK5-2.5 said:


> Impromptu Photoshoot with a buddy


Caught your ride at CC6. On point. :beer:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

@zrace07 thanks alot, been working on it for a couple months just bought it. :beer::beer:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

MK5-2.5 said:


> @zrace07 thanks alot, been working on it for a couple months just bought it. :beer::beer:


:beer: :beer:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

thats a great shot of your car jon:thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

blue bags said:


>


I really wish you didn't have the whole tow hook thing going on.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Deceitful said:


> I really wish you didn't have the whole tow hook thing going on.


Well it's a good thing its not yours :facepalm:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Rear Fitment  by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr

:wave:


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

Morio said:


>


:beer:


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*from today*


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

chrisVWkitch said:


> Rear Fitment  by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr
> 
> :wave:


Like a glove!


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

The TT is looking sik Morio! :beer:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

Morio said:


>


austin might have the two nicest cars on air in TX. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

whitepepper said:


> austin might have the two nicest cars on air in TX. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Reppin hard I think I hold it down for az

Mmmmmmmmm tapatalk for droid


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Morio said:


>


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

joecastro420 said:


> The TT is looking sik Morio! :beer:


Thanks man!



whitepepper said:


> austin might have the two nicest cars on air in TX. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don't know about that.. you boys up north have the state on lock!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Morio said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that.. you boys up north have the state on lock!


Texas itself seems to have it all taken care from what i see.....lol


----------



## Kowi87 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

My bucket. Still needs a notch.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

Morio said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that.. you boys up north have the state on lock!


I'm partial to tt's and that brown R is easily the nicest water-cooled vw in the state.


----------



## SANXITO (Jul 8, 2011)

Que bonitos todos!!!!!! yo necesito para mi MKV unas suspensiones airride para dejarlo tan bajo!!!!!!


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Another bagged dub from Texas: *


----------



## Murked (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Murked said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SANXITO (Jul 8, 2011)

joecastro420 said:


> *Another bagged dub from Texas: *


: Thumbup:: Thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

damn you guys from texas hold it down :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

I just posted this in the Bag Riders thread. It's nothing special and it still needs a lot of work. 








[/URL]


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)




----------



## SANXITO (Jul 8, 2011)

NS_PHATGLI said:


>


 low low


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Big Shaz said:


>


 Where did you get those headlamps? I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

Meh what the hell, havent posted any since i bagged it........


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Meh by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr 

I need notches :banghead:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

wow..... dope........^^^^^^^


----------



## vildur (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

this page is dope.


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

Loving the grey mk2^^^


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

dialedit by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

^ whhhaaatttt!!!


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> snip


 You so bossy, Ryan.


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

GoshGengstout said:


>


 more:thumbup:


----------



## __Replay__ (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine  =>


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)




----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

finally finished my set up bout a week before wf


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ yep. Sex.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Bork said:


> finally finished my set up bout a week before wf


still static? lul


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

Pic from waterfest


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

_JDS9490 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

Mayor McCheese said:


> still static? lul


yupp...fully rebuilt vmaxx with a shorter strut


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Bork said:


> yupp...fully rebuilt vmaxx with a shorter strut


like a boss


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

KyleRI said:


>


Oh **** yeah.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

justmalpica said:


> more:thumbup:


the rest of Lennys golf with the teal RSs are here: enjoy

http://gengstout.com/blog/2011/07/20/four-inches-of-pure-pleasure/


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

blue bags said:


> the rest of Lennys golf with the teal RSs are here: enjoy
> 
> http://gengstout.com/blog/2011/07/20/four-inches-of-pure-pleasure/


this thing looks great!! any interior shots somewhere...? and was it originally candy white or is it even candy white now?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Josh is going to take some interior shots soon and we'll def have em posted up on the site. Im pretty sure the car was resprayed the original candy white


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

MKVdubbin said:


> Pic from waterfest


Any idea what tire size on these?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

DarkSideGTI said:


>


Is this Leavenworth? Man I miss the PNW...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Is this Leavenworth? Man I miss the PNW...


Nope, Brighton Utah. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^Well now that's just LOVELY! Looks great dude. I like the new wheels/stance.


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Just starting... Picking up side skirts & lip and few other goodies, body shop coming up soon.

Crappy cell phone pic


----------



## GnaR32 (Sep 13, 2009)

Must.... Get... Air...


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Sti2Gti said:


> Must.... Get... Air...


u should :beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

01 said:


>


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0396 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0402 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0405 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

eye spy color matched?


----------



## luke1987 (Jun 1, 2011)

had chassis notch done this week


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

luke1987 said:


> had chassis notch done this week


Tires sz p,z :thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DEZL_DUB said:


> eye spy color matched?


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

mr. tony said:


> Any idea what tire size on these?












They are 205 45 R17 I had it on faulkens that size and loved them but they were loud. The ones pictured in both shots are bridgstone potanza same size. however the bridgestones have a thicker sidewall so I have trouble riding as low as I did on the faulkens. Still lays out alright:thumbup:


----------



## luke1987 (Jun 1, 2011)

mkim said:


> Tires sz p,z :thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup:


Fronts 215/35/18 rears 225/40/18 :thumbup:


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

luke1987 said:


> had chassis notch done this week


I should have bought another set of Alphards when I was on air, fugg.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

finished 8 hours ago.......rear is sitting on the tire need to get some camber:laugh:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

^ moar


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

lowbug2001 said:


>


Doing it right!!


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks, now if i could just get it to lay subframe id be happy :thumbup: 19's are a mofo


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0396 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

lowbug2001 said:


>


Hey did you buy this car off of my coffee table. Looks mad familiar :laugh:


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

i might of, i remember it being next to the patron when i picked it up haha


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Jayy said:


> ^ moar


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

^killed it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

Alphards. by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

UghRice said:


> ^killed it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thanks man!:beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

JohnnyR32 youre from Longisland ??


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Jayy said:


> JohnnyR32 youre from Longisland ??


from LI and visit a lot. live in Jersey now but trying to move back.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

new ones!


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

new wheel color combo, crinkle black centers, front bumper finally color matched and took out spacers, im happy for now
























one for the pup


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Guess I'll dump the pics in here too.

Front








Rear








And just cause I like this pic the front again


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> from LI and visit a lot. live in Jersey now but trying to move back.


more sick dubs in nassau county :beer:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Jayy said:


> more sick dubs in nassau county :beer:


Long Island knows how to roll...Haha, Your car was sittin pretty @ Waterfest! :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Jayy said:


> more sick dubs in nassau county :beer:


yeaa man. can't wait to move back. :thumbup:


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

BOC UVAir Setup Front on H&R Custom Coils, Custom Bag Rear H&R Coils, 19" SuperRS


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

lcurtisl said:


>


whats up Curtis, we need to do a shoot together, your car is looking sick..........:beer:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericjohnston27 said:


> new ones!


god I hate when u post it make me wanna bag a b7 so damn bad, urs is perfect !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pebblepushers (Mar 3, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

as of 8pm last night... i can play here now too


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

trixx said:


> as of 8pm last night... i can play here now too


:heart:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

rickyislazy said:


>


Same rear fitment is me. I hate my fenders when I air up though


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> :heart:



thanks 

one more


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

that tt's looking gooooooood!!!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes it is. Now quit working on it and put your damn GTI back together.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

^Blue Bags^

& I


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

trixx said:


> thanks
> 
> one more


looks sweet dood!


----------



## sec914 (Sep 4, 2006)

started tonight covering all the tank and compressor accuair **** up gonna do the floor next month in real mahogony to match the rest of the interior wood. cabriolet grill mk2 tie bar and a 2x1 square stock even has a hood latch that works:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That looks really good. :thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Meh by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

trixx said:


> as of 8pm last night... i can play here now too


TT's on air look so proper. This one if my favorite to date.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GoshGengstout said:


> ^Blue Bags^
> 
> & I


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> :heart:


Nice


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

quickie.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wait, your awake before noon? Whattttt???


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

iphone pics


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

i need to take some new photos


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


Ryan, car looks so different i didn't even realize at waterfest it was yours. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Rat4Life said:


> Ryan, car looks so different i didn't even realize at waterfest it was yours. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man, went through a pretty quick spring transformation, I was hoarding parts waiting for the air to go in. I thank you again for the help, your work is top notch, I recommend you to everyone I know.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

picture courtesy of *boosted27* from a local show










frame notch within the next week or so


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

booyacah said:


> i need to take some new photos



:thumbup::thumbup: yeessss!! sooo dope


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont think i've posted anything in here


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

mikebbugn,
very nice:thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

booyach,
looks sick!:thumbup:
im jelous.:laugh:
i cant wait till i put my mk2 coupe on air.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Meh by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

snoop3r said:


> quickie.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

albfelix said:


>


lolwut? :sly:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

albfelix said:


>


Hydro's with a wheel delete?


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

trixx said:


> as of 8pm last night... i can play here now too


nicely done! can't wait to see it in person. :thumbup:


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


> loved the mk6 when I saw it at wuste......:thumbup: ^^^^^
> 
> my girls jetta at wuste.........


Favorite mkiv right now. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Chopped up strut towers, for that extra little bit


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0439 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0436 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

^ siht is always looking so clean man! :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Likewise. Your car looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

eace:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

here is my wagon..


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

felixy69 said:


> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e361/felixy69/Stancework%20tailored%20event%20aug6%202011/IMG_9342.jpg[/IM]
> [IMG]http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e361/felixy69/Stancework%20tailored%20event%20aug6%202011/IMG_9335.jpg[/IM][/QUOTE]
> 
> Mmmmmm
> ...


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Fuzzy, your daily is nicer than most peoples show cars.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Fuzzy, your daily is nicer than most peoples show cars.


seriously though....haha


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Fuzzy, your daily is nicer than most peoples show cars.





LowerThanZimmy said:


> seriously though....haha


haha thanks guys, still waiting to notch it and get the interior back in it


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> haha thanks guys, still waiting to notch it and get the interior back in it


your bringing both to h20? or just the mk5?


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Love that MK3! :thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

najob08 said:


> Love that MK3! :thumbup:


thanks man. heres two better pics...


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

dehate. said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

wow dehate....that's proper :beer:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> your bringing both to h20? or just the mk5?


most likely just comen down in the 5, the golf needs paint and a few other things before i would bring it to a show, but it should have a fresh respray come spring time


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> most likely just comen down in the 5, the golf needs paint and a few other things before i would bring it to a show, but it should have a fresh respray come spring time


you make me wanna spend more money, you should stop so my fiancee doesnt kill me before our wedding.:laugh:


cant wait to meet you at the GTG manng!:thumbup:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

luckily my girl is forced into it, she cant wait til i bag her car, and were refinishing her wheels over the winter


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> luckily my girl is forced into it, she cant wait til i bag her car, and were refinishing her wheels over the winter


Mine hated me going bags....but now she sees me riding around scraping bellypan and shes having second thoughts lol


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Mine hated me going bags....but now she sees me riding around scraping bellypan and shes having second thoughts lol


You guys are lucky, mine hates my car and tells me everyday. Says "you love your car more than me, i say No i dont "


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

My girlfriend doesn't understand my car, and thinks it's "ghetto", but she still lets me have my fun. I guess i can't complain.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> My girlfriend doesn't understand my car, and thinks it's "ghetto", but she still lets me have my fun. I guess i can't complain.


Bahahaah my dad called it a ghetto garbage car.....he will be suprised if i showed him my 1/4 mile time slips though :laugh:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yea my wife I think at first was against it, because of cost, but I think she has came around. She would never do bags I don't think though. I gave her my fks and she loves being static low.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

One more:


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

Got to meet Rali and Will from bagriders this last weekend at stanceworks show "tailored", Thanks guys for letting us park the mk3 in ur booth!!



and a couple more of my car and ben's jetta


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

IMG_1852 by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Fuzzy, your daily is nicer than most peoples show cars.


true. saw both in person when he did my install. love the mkiv as much as the v. colormatched wheels are perfect.


----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

Travy said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Bahahaah my dad called it a ghetto garbage car.....he will be suprised if i showed him my 1/4 mile time slips though :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds like you've been going to some lame limbo contests... That's like having everyone walk into the limbo rod standing up.



mr sarcastic said:


> Really? every limbo contest i've been to has been won by a static car....


----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Sounds like you've been going to some lame limbo contests... That's like having everyone walk into the limbo rod standing up.


:laugh:


----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0425 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Sounds like you've been going to some lame limbo contests... That's like having everyone walk into the limbo rod standing up.


Just a matter of how low a cars roof is. Static miata took Wolfsgart, beat everyone by a good 3 inches.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

iphone 4 HDR pic... made my TT look jazz blue


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

more of this!


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

new wheels next summer.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

stupid daily


----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

the fuzzy one said:


> stupid daily


:heart:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Awesome Fuzzy :beer:


----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

98DUB said:


> Awesome Fuzzy :beer:


this.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

thanks guys
:beer:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

UghRice said:


> Just a matter of how low a cars roof is. Static miata took Wolfsgart, beat everyone by a good 3 inches.


last year i took second in my static quantum loosing to a static fox. he and i went around 3-4 times by our selves at the end, beat all the air ride cars by 1-2". not hating on air, i have an air ride car. but as stated above, its all about roof line.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

mr sarcastic said:


> last year i took second in my static quantum loosing to a static fox. he and i went around 3-4 times by our selves at the end, beat all the air ride cars by 1-2". not hating on air, i have an air ride car. but as stated above, its all about roof line.


so if you had air on your quantum, dont you think you could have gone a touch lower?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

98DUB said:


> so if you had air on your quantum, dont you think you could have gone a touch lower?


i had 12 people in/on my car to bottom out the suspension.... i was dragging the floor board.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

mr sarcastic said:


> i had 12 people in/on my car to bottom out the suspension.... i was dragging the floor board.


So, No?? Haha. I agree, its about the car lines, not the suspension. But generally speaking, on the same platform (w/o 15 people), the car with air should win. A stock convertible Miata with no coils/bags, will still beat a bagged MK4/5/6


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

i beat the air ride cars without the aid of a dozen people. i was trying to do beat the fox when i piled people on, so he did the same and still won. the quantum/fox chassis has a short roof line, the lowest portion of my car is the jack point on the floor boards under my feet. subframe still has a good 3" when the body is 3/4" off the ground.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

The coupe was the limbo winner for bags only, the static cars went lower. The overall winner was a porsche 944


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

That was my point, you cant compare different chassis. Same chassis in a "limbo" contest air wins, you basically used air (IE 15 people). Just saying.


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

^ I like it, the R8 wheels look good!


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

love hat EOS, looks good...That blue mkiv is very nice photo looks odd for some reason idk what it is maybe its that color in contrast f the background


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> you basically used air (IE 15 people). Just saying.


if i had my other car with me (air ride with a nifty air hose), i would have deflated the tires most of the way. that would have put me on the ground, then i could have just "aired up" off my mk5's tank.....


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

See air ride wins


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

CoopersVR6 said:


> a couple more of my car and ben's jetta


Love the car, man! MMMMM...Ocean tails. :heart:



UghRice said:


> Bagged GLI


****ing love it! Do I spy Audi handles?


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

^ so goddamn sexy


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

UghRice said:


>


MONEY...simple but soooo cleaaan :beer:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

NeverEnding... said:


> MONEY...simple but soooo cleaaan :beer:


Not to mention, photoshopped to ****....


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

mikegilbert said:


> ****ing love it! Do I spy Audi handles?


Tis not my car, but yep, they sure are. And your car is insanely nice.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Eurotuner. said:


> Not to mention, photoshopped to ****....


The hell are you talking about? I changed the blue and green color balance.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

woody89 said:


>


:beer:


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

mehh


----------



## luke1987 (Jun 1, 2011)

uk 3 door on air lift + alphards


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

Eurotuner. said:


> Not to mention, photoshopped to ****....


Not sure how its photoshopped? My gf also took pics while we there:screwy:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> Not sure how its photoshopped? My gf also took pics while we there:screwy:


Photoshopping pictures to make them look better :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, I was wrong, in that photo though the car just looks fake. The wheels looked like they were photoshopped on and it just looked awkward.

Now that I know its not a photoshop, pretty legit looking car!:beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

UghRice said:


> Photoshopping pictures to make them look better :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Would you rather people photoshop pictures to make them look worse?


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Retromini said:


> Would you rather people photoshop pictures to make them look worse?


Yes plz.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

wish they weren't face mounted. :thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

The new wheels look incredible. You're doing it wrong though, gifs are only cool for comedic relief.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

white pepper said:


> wish they weren't face mounted. :thumbup:


I :heart: face mounted, though


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

Eurotuner. said:


> Sorry, I was wrong, in that photo though the car just looks fake. The wheels looked like they were photoshopped on and it just looked awkward.
> 
> Now that I know its not a photoshop, pretty legit looking car!:beer:


I'll accept the apology :laugh:, my car paint does seem to screw with things


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^ :thumbup:


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> I'll accept the apology :laugh:, my car paint does seem to screw with things


Lets just go with, it looks so incredible my mind couldn't comprehend it. :laugh:



I'll toss one up.


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

insert clever name said:


> mehh


whats the offset on the rear?


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Needs paint and a notch.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

staygold89 said:


> whats the offset on the rear?


17x10.5 et is some where around 16 but he also has pulled fenders


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> 17x10.5 et is some where around 16 but he also has pulled fenders


holy crap. so he's running the 4 inch lips on those. ballsy.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Retromini said:


> mini


:heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^nice :thumbup: front has more camber than rear? Or just lens doing that?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its FWD so I have a lame solid beam in the rear :thumbdown: Front cambers like a mofo though :laugh:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Its FWD so I have a lame solid beam in the rear :thumbdown: Front cambers like a mofo though :laugh:


:laugh: I had the same problem with the avant...


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Wish I didn't sell my fixies.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

UghRice said:


> Wish I didn't sell my fixies.


I just started really getting into them. I have a Bianchi "Classico" frame I'm gonna build, going single speed and not fixed though. I gotta take my mind off the car for a bit, building a bike is much cheaper :laugh:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Bianchi anything :heart:


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

UghRice said:


> Bianchi anything :heart:


pista concept.. :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

the fuzzy one said:


> he also has pulled fenders


Needs more


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

LowlyDubb3r said:


>


I approve all of this :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

pics from VagKraft courtesy of Dymer (thanks bud!)




























took second in Audi TT category


----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

Met up with my buddy Jordan Unternaher after VAG-Fair yesterday for a shoot.


IMG_4675W by junternaher, on Flickr


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

Bored.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Charlie Kelly said:


> Met up with my buddy Jordan Unternaher after VAG-Fair yesterday for a shoot.
> 
> 
> IMG_4675W by junternaher, on Flickr


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## killercamacho (May 14, 2011)

some awesome cars in here for sure


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

98DUB said:


> Needs more


Needs more fender work? The fenders are huge compared to stock. That side the camber wasn't set in the pics. It's allset now and moved in a bit. And yes to the person that asked that's a 4"rear lip


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Blue TT :heart:


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

insert clever name said:


> Needs more fender work? The fenders are huge compared to stock. That side the camber wasn't set in the pics. It's allset now and moved in a bit. And yes to the person that asked that's a 4"rear lip




more pics please.


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

here are a few new pics:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

color matched aerospoke and all :laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

DJ_RONALD S said:


> here are a few new pics:


:heart:


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

staygold89 said:


> more pics please.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

****s wak bro, gotta see the car in person before you talk shut


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

insert clever name said:


>


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

UghRice said:


>


Just saw that on my FB, sadddd


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> Just saw that on my FB, sadddd


It's not sad at all. The wheel is literally fine.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

Trixx, you know i love the car...you and Neb definitely were highlights at the show for me :thumbup:


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

insert clever name said:


> picture


BAM! looks great! 

i need to build out my th's.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

here is my most recent setup and my car..hope yall enjoy..still some minor changes need to be made but

setup includes

2 viair 400 compressors
accuair switchspeed controller
accuair vu4 manifold
accuair pressure switch
Dakota digital Quad pressure guage
3 gal steel hand painted tank 



















hand painted tank with swarovski crystal inlays


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> Just saw that on my FB, sadddd


Definitely made me cringe at first, but it didn't seem as bad in the end...

Needless to say, I wouldn't do that if I had a set of Schmidts.


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

vwguygti98 said:


>


Is that a set of vintage PPI amps? I still have one of those from high school kicking around. I thought I was the only one left.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Hah, I was going to say the same thing... those Miami Vice PPI's rocked...


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

I spy a mk6 in the background


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> I spy a mk6 in the background


:sly:, nice catch


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

This one?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

chris needs notched, stat.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> chris needs notched, stat.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

finally got some high quality shots of my whip.


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^ Heyyyy, you finally finished it! Looks great man! Met you at SoWo this year when you were still in the waiting stage. So nice to see it on the deck.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

That looks awesome Thayer! I'm loving the finish on that tank :thumbup:


----------



## Jacksonm (Feb 9, 2011)

Just bagged my wagon a couple of weeks ago and got a shoot done last friday.

What u guys think?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

I like it, but those wheels & that wagon just dont flow well


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

The fitment is perfect! :thumbup: just needs an inch or so bigger wheels i think


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

98DUB said:


> I like it, but those wheels & that wagon just dont flow well


was just gonna say... fitment is awesome, but it's just not a clean enough/classy wheel for the wagon


----------



## Jacksonm (Feb 9, 2011)

Thnks for the good comments, i kinda know what use mean and i do aggree, theres gonna be more JDM in the next few weeks so reserve judgement till then


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> That looks awesome Thayer! I'm loving the finish on that tank :thumbup:


Thanks Will, I couldn't have done it without you and Rali :thumbup: The Bagyards were absolutely worth the wait. I'll shoot you a few Hi Res pics once I get them edited.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think the wheels look awesome on it!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

1lojet1281 said:


> Thanks Will, I couldn't have done it without you and Rali :thumbup: The Bagyards were absolutely worth the wait. I'll shoot you a few Hi Res pics once I get them edited.


We've got your back dude. Will you be driving up to H2O?


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

[email protected]Riders said:


> We've got your back dude. Will you be driving up to H2O?


You know it! Going to be there Thursday through Monday. Hit me up if you guys need another car in your booth. Either way I'll be sure to hit you guys up, I owe you and your crew a brewski!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Dang, i need a wagon in my life.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

that passat is tits :heart:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

98DUB said:


> I like it, but those wheels & that wagon just dont flow well



x2, and I love the trunk set up! :thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

sigh. back on air, FINALLY


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

:thumbup:damn those wagons are hot... especially the one on Bentleys


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

VAGwhore said:


> sigh. back on air, FINALLY


More please!! Looks awesome...:thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I think the wheels look awesome on it!


X2 I love new passats!!!


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> More please!! Looks awesome...:thumbup:


I second this :thumbup::thumbup:


I can has cambers? by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Another solid picture for Neven(Nesho):thumbup:


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> More please!! Looks awesome...:thumbup:




haha, no side shots till wheels come in, just on stockers right now, lol


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Not an Audi/VW, but it's bagged.. My 66 Lincoln continental...


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

chrisVWkitch said:


> I second this :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> I can has cambers? by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr


you need more -camberz in the front. looks almost like you have +camber.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I agree. Needs a little front adjustment to match or get it closer to the rear camber.:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

mista808 said:


> Not an Audi/VW, but it's bagged.. My 66 Lincoln continental...





Seriously I wanna project car like this….the wife would be into it to.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I love those cars! They look so much better on air.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks to Thayer (1lojet1281) for the pictures.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

One more from yesterday.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

That's some redonkulous stretch! Sweet ride, never liked the MKIII Jetta too much, but you pull it off.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> One more from yesterday.


Perfect fitment right there


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

mr sarcastic said:


> you need more -camberz in the front. looks almost like you have +camber.


Its at 0. I've measured it 



reynolds9000 said:


> I agree. Needs a little front adjustment to match or get it closer to the rear camber.:thumbup:


I've ran some camber up front, and wasn't a fan. I like the way it looks right now, so I'm going to stick with it :thumbup::beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Perfect fitment right there


:beer:

The last one for a while.:laugh:


----------



## masterworks (May 29, 2006)

*this is my daily*









bad phone pic i know








rollin' low








up high!








down low to show








stolen pic. gold now black


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Jacksonm said:


>


This is amazing.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

xandypx said:


>


:heart:


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Very...attention grabbing.

Are those 20's?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i am in love with that car --- not the color scheme. but it works.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Changed up my trunk setup today and fixed a really annoying leak.

Before:










During:




























And after:










Kept the same cover on it:










The car (wheels are on the way):










I pulled my spare (never ran it before air), moved the valves to a not so tight spot, tried to clean up some of the wiring and added a little more rigidity to the frame. I am still not happy with the wiring, its a mess down there, but there's not much I can do unless I put another board down there to cover it up.


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Sancho86 (Dec 16, 2010)

muesli said:


>


no offence..., but its static  I saw it @ MIVW a few weeks back
(i dont know how but it just is..)


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks man, i really appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Changed up my trunk setup today and fixed a really annoying leak.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


 What wheels?


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

looks like steelies with hubcaps.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

1lojet1281 said:


> looks like steelies with hubcaps.





WaWaMKVDub said:


> The car (wheels are on the way)


 Read **** face.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

VRtotheSix said:


> Read **** face.


 :laugh:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

VRtotheSix said:


> Read **** face.


 lol, yea pretty much. Wheels are supposed to be on the way. They are Works. But I bought them from the infamous Manny without knowing his past. Its been 60 days. Lost all hope.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> lol, yea pretty much. Wheels are supposed to be on the way. They are Works. But I bought them from the infamous Manny without knowing his past. Its been 60 days. Lost all hope.


 Just looked up this guy manny. Seems like bad news man If you haven't filed a claim yet do it cause he's probably f**kin you. He has certainly done it before :thumbdown: scammers should be dragged out into the street and shot.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

MKVdubbin said:


> He has certainly done it before :thumbdown: scammers should be dragged out into the street and shot.


 were working on that. 


:laugh::heart:


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> lol, yea pretty much. Wheels are supposed to be on the way. They are Works. But I bought them from the infamous Manny without knowing his past. Its been 60 days. Lost all hope.


 I bought my wheels from him. They should get there eventually. What a long, ridiculous ****ing process that was though :banghead:


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ Oh my……..:heart:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

come out swinging said:


> I bought my wheels from him. They should get there eventually. What a long, ridiculous ****ing process that was though :banghead:


 Ill believe it when I see it. It has been just about 60 days. I just filed with my bank today since I can't file with paypal anymore.


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Ill believe it when I see it. It has been just about 60 days. I just filed with my bank today since I can't file with paypal anymore.


 Why can't you file for PayPal anymore?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

45 days is the most you have to do it


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

LieutenantShinySides said:


>


 Looks really good, but it seems like it needs something to make it _pop_.:thumbup:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## xOphear (May 21, 2004)

AirLift Slam XL front struts, Air-Zenith OB2 Black 100% Duty Cycle 200 PSI compressor, two 
3 gallon air tanks (painted satin red)


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Your trunk setup is hella clean!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy Sh*t. Great job. 


Written on the wall by an invisible hand. On my iPhone.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

reynolds9000 said:


> Looks really good, but it seems like it needs something to make it _pop_.:thumbup:


 wheels


----------



## xOphear (May 21, 2004)

andrew m. said:


> Chris, car looks great with the Slam XL's! :thumbup::beer:


 Yes Sir, really helped the look, thank you!


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sick mk3 :thumbup: 

One of Jeff's TDI:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

xOphear said:


> AirLift Slam XL front struts, Air-Zenith OB2 Black 100% Duty Cycle 200 PSI compressor, two
> 3 gallon air tanks (painted satin red)


 Sweet lord that is MONEY! Great job, did you do it yourself or did a shop?


----------



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

xOphear said:


> AirLift Slam XL front struts, Air-Zenith OB2 Black 100% Duty Cycle 200 PSI compressor, two
> 3 gallon air tanks (painted satin red)


 This car rules, Lego and Android stickers FTW! Loving the paint.


----------



## xOphear (May 21, 2004)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Sweet lord that is MONEY! Great job, did you do it yourself or did a shop?


 Local low rider guy did it for me, his work was amazing. I went on vacation and he wouldn't let me see it until I came back to see it in person.


----------



## M : I : Y (Oct 16, 2009)

Charlie Kelly said:


> Met up with my buddy Jordan Unternaher after VAG-Fair yesterday for a shoot.
> 
> 
> IMG_4675W by junternaher, on Flickr


 Nice look! 
Are those Schmidts 17" or 18"?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

M : I : Y said:


> Nice look!
> Are those Schmidts 17" or 18"?


 17 :thumbup:, For sale too


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yay -__-


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

love the a3 :heart:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Your car makes me miss mine every time I see pics.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Did it sell already??


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

VAGwhore said:


>


 Oh so :heart:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Did it sell already??


 In April. I have a MK4 R now though


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

andrew m. said:


> :heart: it Bojan!


 Thanks Andrew!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

^ :heart:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

najob08 said:


> ^ :heart:


 :heart: 

more pictures. Tminus 17 days.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking good Travy. I see you ditched the ksports. 

I remember your car was the first car that I saw at a Lynnwood GTG years back, my first though was holy hell these guys come hard. FML my hoopty will always look like hell compared to theirs.

Love the stance and rear camber though.


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

so many nice rides... Air Ride is next in my book!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)




----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

theAntiRiced said:


>


 Do I see some 18" euro fat fives? Gotta get me a set and polish them up.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah baby! Love em, just wish they were polished cause it would look much better. But you pull em off. Damn germans get all the fun stuff.


----------



## Mikey_ (May 18, 2010)

I gave photo shop a try last night. What y'all think?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

new wheels
!!!!!!


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Good wheels and photoshop: the blue bar, do something g interesting with it. Otherwise, great!


Written with spaghettio's on my iPhone.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Had a new photoshoot done.

http://www.airsociety.net/2011/09/shootin-stars/


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

Travy said:


>


I'd like to see more pics of the yellow once parked in the background


----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

yellow one* parked in the background


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL Travy your car is blocking the nicer ones in the background


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

^ :heart::heart::heart:



ruetzal said:


> LOL Travy your car is blocking the nicer ones in the background


:laugh:



CandySucker said:


> I'd like to see more pics of the yellow once parked in the background


Fine, I'll whore.










Previously posted:










Some at ride height....


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I absolutely dig the wheels :beer::beer:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

miss my mk4 sometimes 











^static











^new aired daily


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Some dope cars in here recently. :beer:

I since fixed the headlight/grille problem 










All of you *MKIII-ers*, we need teammates for the *AIR RIDE* kickball team for *H2O*! Click the link in my signature! :thumbup:


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Mikey_ (May 18, 2010)

Seppdelaney said:


> Good wheels and photoshop: the blue bar, do something g interesting with it. Otherwise, great!
> 
> 
> Written with spaghettio's on my iPhone.


Thanks for the input. I had no idea what to do with the light streak. Is there any way I could extend it to the rear of the car?

Edit: If anyone has suggestions, PM me. I don't want to put photography content in the thread!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

my pos


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

insert clever name said:


> mehh


Any camber in this?


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

GTIzlatko said:


> my pos


love those wheels on your car :thumbup:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Bnana said:


> love those wheels on your car :thumbup:


Thanks man. :beer:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0468 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0469 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0467 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

VAGwhore said:


>


More :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

chrisVWkitch said:


> More :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

GTIzlatko said:


> my pos


Nice! I'm feeling the bolts/grill matching.:beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

woody89 said:


> Nice! I'm feeling the bolts/grill matching.:beer:


Feeling everything but the mirror caps and hood notch. Everything else is stunning. I know, small nit picking bs and people on vortex are never happy. If you ever want to make your car look better, just park it next to mine. :beer:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

woody89 said:


> Nice! I'm feeling the bolts/grill matching.:beer:





Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Feeling everything but the mirror caps and hood notch. Everything else is stunning. I know, small nit picking bs and people on vortex are never happy. If you ever want to make your car look better, just park it next to mine. :beer:


Thanks for the compliments. 

Personally I really like the mirror caps the way they are however the hood notch is a sore to look at. If I wasn't planning on doing some body work this winter I would have had it taken care of but I'll just have to let it bug me some more. :beer:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Feeling everything but the mirror caps and hood notch. Everything else is stunning. I know, small nit picking bs and people on vortex are never happy. If you ever want to make your car look better, just park it next to mine. :beer:


I like the caps, but would have done a Jetta front to go with everything. That and waited until the body work was happening to put that grill on :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I see why you like the caps, they flow well with the wheels and pull it all together. I just am anti-chrome (other than on wheels) and prefer dechrome everything, just my psychosis and preference. And the red bolts with the grill is just KILLIN IT! Now boser that beotch!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

**** yeah Alex :heart:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> I like the caps, but would have done a Jetta front to go with everything. That and waited until the body work was happening to put that grill on :thumbup:


I did have the Jetta front last year but after a while I felt like there was too much visible chrome and polished stuff. Got rid of it and went back to stock grill however that didn't last long. Hit a bird and cracked it. So I'd rather spend money on a badgeless right away and deal with the imprefection for time being. 



Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I see why you like the caps, they flow well with the wheels and pull it all together. I just am anti-chrome (other than on wheels) and prefer dechrome everything, just my psychosis and preference. And the red bolts with the grill is just KILLIN IT! Now boser that beotch!


I feel you on that, one reason I took the chrome grill off. It as just getting too much. The red bolts also tie up the interior well since its red and the barrells of the wheels are the same color.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0462 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

instagram pic...









pics from kole grove!!! 









booty at ride height :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

aledelic42 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: really like this


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Both on Air. eace:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

So many gorgeous cars! :beer:

Keep it up guys.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

najob08 said:


> So many gorgeous cars! :beer:


I agree.

I can finally add to this thread.

Night on the Town by Ronaldo.S, on Flickr


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome Ronaldo. Car looks great dude!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


:heart:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

VrstewartW said:


> I agree.
> 
> I can finally add to this thread.
> 
> Night on the Town by Ronaldo.S, on Flickr


sweet another thread to look at your pics in:heart:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

More Ronaldo!


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Welcome Ronaldo. Car looks great dude!


Thanks Ry 



the fuzzy one said:


> sweet another thread to look at your pics in:heart:


:heart: 



Bork said:


> More Ronaldo!


I'll try to get more tonight!


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Can people put what set up they have for bags / notches / modifications to suspension I would appreciate it. Pics are sweet, but I like details too. I don't think compressor/tanks/management details are pertinent. Thanks everyone. 

And if you want I can put up a sweet shot of my static set up!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Can people put what set up they have for bags / notches / modifications to suspension I would appreciate it. Pics are sweet, but I like details too. I don't think compressor/tanks/management details are pertinent. Thanks everyone.
> 
> And if you want I can put up a sweet shot of my static set up!



oh yessa masta, rightaway ah masta....

In short... NO.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Deceitful said:


> oh yessa masta, rightaway ah masta....
> 
> In short... NO.


You're an angry drunk.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

theAntiRiced said:


> You're an angry drunk.


You should see me sober.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Deceitful said:


> oh yessa masta, rightaway ah masta....
> 
> In short... NO.


 YOUR NAME IS TOBY!

It was just a thought though. Just wanted to get some details on peoples rides, but I suppose there are other threads for that. And I also forgot to factor in the laziness and dickitude of the whoretex.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)


DSC_0490 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Can people put what set up they have for bags / notches / modifications to suspension I would appreciate it. Pics are sweet, but I like details too.  I don't think compressor/tanks/management details are pertinent. Thanks everyone.
> 
> And if you want I can put up a sweet shot of my static set up!


:laugh:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

My lady's. May it rest in pieces.


----------



## mk2bmxlover (Feb 15, 2008)

i love this thread


----------



## yolo_- (Oct 18, 2006)

photo (1) by jayar132, on Flickr


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

i´m not the lowest and newest car around here, but i´m a beginner and starter of an Airridecar...

here a summer pic of my Gti:




















here are so many awesome cars and i love the new Golfs.. they looks all so special made for an Airride as well...

congrats guys for those nice cars..

Kevin


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

My 01 Wolf


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

some 'bagged vag from last weekends Edition 38 show ...

my full set here : http://www.flickr.com/photos/bztphoto/sets/72157627467433049/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

thx Will


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Canananada3456 (May 27, 2007)

_MG_1810 by Canada3456, on Flickr


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

garwee said:


>


:heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

4 by PSU


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> 4 by PSU





mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
you>me


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

garwee said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> you>me


You need to come to h20i


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

vwsparky said:


>


:heart:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I love the futuras on your car


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> I love the futuras on your car


x2, this setup is tits! :beer: 
Those rotors look perfect behind the futuras! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

f*kin' money!!!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> I love the futuras on your car


:heart:


JPmkV said:


> x2, this setup is tits! :beer:
> Those rotors look perfect behind the futuras! :thumbup::thumbup:


Adams rotors :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

dehate. said:


>


Its cars like that that make me think about getting a MKIII GTI.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Lower It! 










dOWa242 said:


>


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> Lower It!


I know. Thats w/o a notch. 215's in the front but 225 out back. So I need the notch and the matching 215 in the rear.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^ looks great!! :thumbup::thumbup:
where did you get those center caps??


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

On eBay from a guy in UK


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

My word, good sir. Those look fantastical :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

On Mitos now


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

That rocco made me have a funny feeling in my pants...


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> That rocco made me have a funny feeling in my pants...


Me too....


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Not much has changed...Just thought I'll post something since its been awhile.. :beer:


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks so dope Pepp, Kinda looks like it has an evil smirk to it...


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## piller3m1x (Aug 22, 2011)

NICE !!!!:heart:
what size tires and wheel ？


----------



## piller3m1x (Aug 22, 2011)

white pepper said:


>


NICE !!!!
what size tires and wheel ？


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

white pepper said:


>


Love it! :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Really?! No bay pics? PICS PICS PICS!



tomespo said:


>


----------



## henkwassenaar (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I just got a funny feeling in my pants...

WOW that is a phemonenal car.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Heres mine, still needs frame notch and smaller tires


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

This thread gives me a fizzing sensation in my gentleman's area.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Seppdelaney said:


> This thread gives me a fizzing sensation in my gentleman's area.


See a doctor for fizzing, could be a issue.


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

Seppdelaney said:


> This thread gives me a fizzing sensation in my gentleman's area.


I got the top gear reference :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

maxx1 by Dü Werke, on Flickr


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Dope :beer::beer:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

98DUB said:


> Looks so dope Pepp, Kinda looks like it has an evil smirk to it...


 :laugh: thanks bro!



piller3m1x said:


> NICE !!!!
> what size tires and wheel ？


18x10 all around et's in the low 30s. 235/35s. :thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

white pepper said:


> 18x10 all around et's in the low 30s. 235/35s. :thumbup:


Fenders pulled at all? Or camber'd in? I ask seeing as I have 18x9s in front, et42 215/40s and they fight my fenders just to tuck. Or are MKVI fenders bigger then V's?


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Fenders pulled at all? Or camber'd in? I ask seeing as I have 18x9s in front, et42 215/40s and they fight my fenders just to tuck. Or are MKVI fenders bigger then V's?


neither but im now convinced that mk6 fenders are larger than mk5s.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

white pepper said:


> neither but im now convinced that mk6 fenders are larger than mk5s.


Lots of room for fun!


----------



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

dehate you are a lucky man!!!! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

so dope ryan !


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> :wave:


:heart: dmn! You were busy! Paint or Vinyl?


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

mkim said:


> :heart: dmn! You were busy! Paint or Vinyl?


Thanks dude, and it's a vinyl wrap. :beer:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets keep the X5 theme going lol 







[/url]
final by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
final3 by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
final2 by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

those wheels seem like they blew up lately, next alphards? :laugh:


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

maxxgtiturbo said:


> those wheels seem like they blew up lately, next alphards? :laugh:


not yet lol prolly seen on like 3 mk4 golfs with them and the audi thats it, but yea they might be lol


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

cvelas00 said:


> not yet lol prolly seen on like 3 mk4 golfs with them and the audi thats it, but yea they might be lol


saw em on a mk1 TT, and a mk5 too.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

TGR had them on his mk5 last h2o. I think his are x3 though.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

pic for reference.


----------



## SilverGTI-MK4 (Apr 9, 2008)

mine


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

^^^ nice = understatement


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0501 by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
DSC_0493 by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
DSC_0495 by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
DSC_0507 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^ Looks way better Johnny, fits the car well :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> ^ Looks way better Johnny, fits the car well :thumbup: :beer:


 thank you sir.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

RIP. See you guys in something else soon. :beer:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

Love your Jetta too, what's next?


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

98DUB said:


> ^ Looks way better Johnny, fits the car well :thumbup: :beer:


 i did like those th-lines, but i _really_ like those lm's :snowcool:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

prospal said:


> i did like those th-lines, but i _really_ like those lm's :snowcool:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*2 for 1 deal*

Heres a Passat combo: 
B5 & B5.5, coming out of Texas! :beer:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

joecastro420 said:


> Heres a Passat combo:
> B5 & B5.5, coming out of Texas! :beer:


 Oh my!!!


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


>


 Looks awesome :beer: 
Want to see close up of the wheels :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JPmkV said:


> Looks awesome :beer:
> Want to see close up of the wheels :thumbup:


 thanks man. I'll get a close up tomorrow.


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i love your wheels! 
what r they ?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JPmkV said:


> Looks awesome :beer:
> Want to see close up of the wheels :thumbup:


  
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Not enough Passats in this thread!*

Here you go :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

iv said it before and ill say it again.....texas has everything pretty much taken care of. god damn you guys go hard down south.


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr





prospal said:


> i did like those th-lines, but i _really_ like those lm's :snowcool:





johnnyR32 said:


>


 Check yo specs! :laugh: 
CCWs look great :beer::beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JPmkV said:


> CCWs look great :beer::beer:


 thanks man.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> thanks man.


 mind sharing the specs on those wheels with me?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't think I've posted yet. 










Wheels are off a Q5


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i really like the one polished spoke, but you need to start cutting to get it lower or something, just seems really high to be bagged


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah definitely, I haven't had a chance to do anything more than get the bags installed. No fender work or notch or anything yet.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> mind sharing the specs on those wheels with me?


 I suppose...................... :laugh: 

front: 

17x9 et. 32 

rear: 

17x10 et. 35


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> iv said it before and ill say it again.....texas has everything pretty much taken care of. god damn you guys go hard down south.


 Thanks Mr. Zimmy! :beer: 

Im a big fan of your MK6 :heart:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Joe your car looks awesome man. I miss you guys down there. You better make it up here for h2o next year.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

really need to decide on a new color, kinda tired of the pink and it seems like most pics are on this side


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Lots of sex going on in here. :heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

joecastro420 said:


> Thanks Mr. Zimmy! :beer:
> 
> Im a big fan of your MK6 :heart:


 thanks buddy!:beer: 



.:Hinrichs:. said:


>


 unf.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> I suppose...................... :laugh:
> 
> front:
> 
> ...


 thank you, they look great. are these the ones that were on the badgless gti at h20?


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> thank you, they look great. are these the ones that were on the badgless gti at h20?


 thanks man. yeah. my friend russels car. he only used the wheels for that weekend so they were still new and I wanted a change.


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

took these for a friend a while ago.





:beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Nue 3 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Nue 3 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr


Looks like you decided on a color - Looks rrrrreeeeaaaalllllyyyy good. :thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Awwa sick. Nice wheels and trunk :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

b5's ftw


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

pictures from h2oi weekend courtesy of paul harley


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

Why not


----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> really need to decide on a new color, kinda tired of the pink and it seems like most pics are on this side


what wheels are these?


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

etolies or suttin like that


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Fall Show & Go 2011


















I finally have my car sitting the way I want it.


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

1490R32 said:


>


 Nice dude:thumbup:


----------



## MulberryMadness (Dec 18, 2002)




----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0564 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0556 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> iv said it before and ill say it again.....texas has everything pretty much taken care of. god damn you guys go hard down south.


Hell yeah, I need to go back there. Maybe it will inspire me to bag my b3... lookin' good in here guys


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

yessssss more bagged b5's! really need to put my new wheels on but no winter is coming :banghead:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

1490R32 said:


>


WOWWW..Deserves a re-quote. This car just came outta nowhere (at least _I've_ never seen it)! lol So sexy


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


>


This is dope. Let's see more.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

^^^ what?!!! 

are those 16" centers


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

christanand said:


> ^^^ what?!!!
> 
> are those 16" centers


Yeah, Rotiform did the step up... one of my favorite vag cars from FCF this past weekend...

kudos whoever u are, car is f'in perfect :thumbup:


DSC_0570 by Dü Werke, on Flickr


----------



## I4N (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Du Werke said:


> Yeah, Rotiform did the step up... one of my favorite vag cars from FCF this past weekend...
> 
> kudos whoever u are, car is f'in perfect :thumbup:
> 
> ...


thanks man, my names Jaymo
rotiform made the lips and barrels... my friend vince helped me put em together  

i love em! lets see how durable the lips and barrels are !


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

meh.


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

looking good, bork!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Bork said:


>


lookin' good as always:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks guys :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Mike, does everything you touch end up on air? Showcar, check, daily, check, wifey's car, check. Good work dude, can't wait to chill this weekend.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

haha yea i have a problem


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

bklnstunt718 said:


> thanks man, my names Jaymo
> rotiform made the lips and barrels... my friend vince helped me put em together
> 
> i love em! lets see how durable the lips and barrels are !



Mine have been great to me :beer:


Jason's Widebody MKV by Jordan Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

the fuzzy one said:


> haha yea i have a problem


wish i had that problem then too


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> thanks man, my names Jaymo
> rotiform made the lips and barrels... my friend vince helped me put em together
> 
> i love em! lets see how durable the lips and barrels are !


pretty sure if rotiform made them, they will last. quality stuff :thumbup:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just a few pics


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

This is in my top 3 favorites! Simple, clean with an inexpensive OEM style wheel



the fuzzy one said:


>


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

albfelix said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

Fuzzy what setup u runing on ur girls car


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Did I ever post this?


http://vimeo.com/29807412


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

LAYINLOW said:


> This is in my top 3 favorites! Simple, clean with an inexpensive OEM style wheel


everything on the car is oem no cheap reps here



BigMeecH said:


> Fuzzy what setup u runing on ur girls car


autopilot, front xl's, d-cups w/ air house 2 i removed the top nipple. still needs a notch and the fender liners are holding it up all around


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> everything on the car is oem no cheap reps here


:heart:


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Industial 1 by Dü Werke, on Flickr


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

before wheels come off. Still gotta do some trimming and frame notch.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Genuine Rolla said:


> before wheels come off. Still gotta do some trimming and frame notch.


What size wheels/tires are you running? I'm not that low and I'm still waiting on frame notch as well :beer:


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

whoring :beer:


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

DubGirl13 said:


> What size wheels/tires are you running? I'm not that low and I'm still waiting on frame notch as well :beer:


I want to say that they're 17x 7.5 in the front on 205/40/17 falken ziex 512's and 17x 8.5 in the rear on 205/45's I'll have to double check


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^meh


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)

:heart::heart:


Ben from RI said:


> ^meh


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

Burth said:


>


bigger pic please, what wheels are those?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

ruetzal said:


> bigger pic please, what wheels are those?


Mercedes SL600 Alphards.


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks I was figuring that the small pic thru me off


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Npregs said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:



Ben from RI said:


> ^meh


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking good dude :thumbup::beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Burth said:


>


whether it's done on purpose or not.....big fan of regualr GTI lips on 20ths and 337s.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good dude :thumbup::beer:


thanks buddy:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


>


I'm sexy and I know it. :thumbup:


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

ARE30TWO said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

najob08 said:


> Did I ever post this?
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/29807412



haha awesome video bojan


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

ARE30TWO said:


>


:beer:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

muesli said:


>


Ronal Bears FTW! And I love the wheel and stance of the white jetta. Very nice.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Car is low, now the value is too.


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

UghRice said:


> Car is low, now the value is too.


:facepalm:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Heres an update!* 
As of today:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

New wheels look so good.


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

joecastro420 said:


> *Heres an update!*
> As of today:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

joecastro420 said:


> *Heres an update!*
> As of today:


This deserves another quote. Joe the car looks so good man. I love the center caps too. Way to be different :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> This deserves another quote. Joe the car looks so good man. I love the center caps too. Way to be different :thumbup:


Church!

:heart::heart: Joe's Passat!


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

whoring because I don't get pictures that often


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:thumbup: clean


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> This deserves another quote. Joe the car looks so good man. I love the center caps too. Way to be different :thumbup:





[email protected] said:


> Church!
> 
> :heart::heart: Joe's Passat!


Thanks for the props, guys! :beer:

Im planning out my next look for 2012.. Im sure it'll be a head turner


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

joecastro420 said:


> Thanks for the props, guys! :beer:
> 
> Im planning out my next look for 2012.. Im sure it'll be a head turner


Joe, let me know what you've got in mind.

Would love to help you out with your plans! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

:facepalm:


BITCH PLEAZA said:


> whoring because I don't get pictures that often


Good looking ride. 

Is that a cemetery? You can't get any lower then that LOL.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

arethirdytwo said:


>


:thumbup::beer: Looking good, Kyle! 

When we gonna hook up and do a shoot, w/ Morio? 
I wont be able to make Vagabahn  but I would love to see your car in person again! :beer:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Joe, let me know what you've got in mind.
> 
> Would love to help you out with your plans! :thumbup::beer:


Thanks Bro, will do! :beer:


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

my daily!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

joecastro420 said:


> :thumbup::beer: Looking good, Kyle!
> 
> When we gonna hook up and do a shoot, w/ Morio?
> I wont be able to make Vagabahn  but I would love to see your car in person again! :beer:


This is a must!!! I need some shots of my cah......:beer::beer: I suck at pics:thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Agreed... We have some serious heavy hitters here and no good pics . I just need a better lens.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Agreed... We have some serious heavy hitters here and no good pics . I just need a better lens.


Nov 12th is gonna be a big GTG in New Braunfels with a bunch of the San Antonio guys followed by German food at my favorite restaurant down there. 

Morio, Joe, and Kyle.... TALKIN TO YOU. :thumbup:


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


:wave: Congrats on the feature mikey :thumbup:


----------



## MartinKing (May 3, 2011)

VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr

Collision Event part IV by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr


VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr

VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr

VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

^Damn thats hot!!!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## yolo_- (Oct 18, 2006)

h2o 11 2 by jayar132, on Flickr

h2o deck by jayar132, on Flickr

IMG_0587 by jayar132, on Flickr


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

^^^ wow mk4 is killing it,looks really good:thumbup:


----------



## yolo_- (Oct 18, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> ^^^ wow mk4 is killing it,looks really good:thumbup:


thanks man, misha right? remember me? your bud came to look at my car but bought yours instead, i refinished my wheels and got some other stuff done

i talked to him at showngo we parked next to eachother and the car won best paint once agian lol


1misha by jayar132, on Flickr


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

my work in progress mk2... notched frame rails in the rear with custom bag setup and raised towers in the front with shortened control arms


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

threw them on and blew a tire the next morning :facepalm: thats what i get for using used tires


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

kimchi29 said:


> threw them on and blew a tire the next morning :facepalm: thats what i get for using used tires


Car looks killer, dude!

Sorry to hear about the blown tire, it's friday, grab a :beer:


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

clever caps up there :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

DEZL_DUB said:


> clever caps up there :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


x2


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

MartinKing said:


> VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr
> 
> Collision Event part IV by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr
> 
> ...


:heart:


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Is there a build thread for that beetle anywhere?


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

aircooled :heart:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:heart:something about tucking alphards


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

VJaYarW said:


> h2o 11 2 by jayar132, on Flickr
> 
> h2o deck by jayar132, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0587 by jayar132, on Flickr


Can I get the full specs on ur rims bud, they r perfect


----------



## MartinKing (May 3, 2011)

VdubXXIV said:


> Is there a build thread for that beetle anywhere?


Look at this link:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.106395869393004.8623.100000677755408&type=1
there is some photos from build


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

VJaYarW said:


> thanks man, misha right? remember me? your bud came to look at my car but bought yours instead, i refinished my wheels and got some other stuff done
> 
> i talked to him at showngo we parked next to eachother and the car won best paint once agian lol
> 
> ...


Hey ,i remember you i didn't know it was yours, were your wheels redone by Ariel at perfect metal polishing?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

MartinKing said:


> Look at this link:
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.106395869393004.8623.100000677755408&type=1
> there is some photos from build


Thank you! Amazing stuff btw.


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

airlift all around


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

ARE30TWO said:


>


sick :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looked better in my head haha.








Another


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

kind of reminds me of Andy's GTI with the LM's.

Looks good dood!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks man, still needs work but they always do!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Thanks man, still needs work but they always do!


amen :beer:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

A Couple: :thumbup:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

6322608059_fa54a214f2_b (1) by dorbritz, on Flickr


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So sexy^^ :thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

*FV-QR*

That looks great. I guess you found centercaps? (talked to you for a mintue at h2o)


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

BITCH PLEAZA said:


> That looks great. I guess you found centercaps? (talked to you for a mintue at h2o)


thanks man, you were the one with alex and jason? 20th on futuras?
found the caps listed for fittis instead of futuras, same thing just took me researching to realize it


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

joelzy said:


> thanks man, you were the one with alex and jason? 20th on futuras?
> found the caps listed for fittis instead of futuras, same thing just took me researching to realize it


Yep that's me, just a normal gti though. that's awesome, I thought they looked like fitti centers. wish I had known that, would have had something a lot sooner when I was looking


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

BITCH PLEAZA said:


> Yep that's me, just a normal gti though. that's awesome, I thought they looked like fitti centers. wish I had known that, would have had something a lot sooner when I was looking


oh gotcha not sure why i thought they said 20th


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Joel's wheels looked AMAZING in person at Vagabahn. :thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks zeb, trolling the air forums... time to get that mk6 on the ground


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

joelzy said:


> thanks zeb, trolling the air forums... time to get that mk6 on the ground


:laugh: I've been trolling this section a lot lately. Like a kid flipping through a Toys R Us catalog before Christmas.

19 days... 8 hours... 42 minutes... 12 seconds... That... is when the MK6 gets dropped off with Drew. :thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

SinlessVillainy said:


> :laugh: I've been trolling this section a lot lately. Like a kid flipping through a Toys R Us catalog before Christmas.
> 
> 19 days... 8 hours... 42 minutes... 12 seconds... That... is when the MK6 gets dropped off with Drew. :thumbup:


amazing, i look forward to it


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Old pic re-edited.


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

*cobalt*











:thumbup: ???


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

*cobalt*

why wont it let me post a picture??  anyway heres the link..

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=198648813486239&l=4a9cc34e5e


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

chadk said:


> why wont it let me post a picture??  anyway heres the link..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=198648813486239&l=4a9cc34e5e


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

MKJ_0675.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr

MKJ_0677.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ sweet!!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

It's Fall...


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Roller from Toys for tots.










Shot by Erik Muller


[email protected]


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks great as always steveo! Wish I could have gone...sick as a dog as car is still stock


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

KyleRI said:


> It's Fall...


seen your rat on ther st yesterday vip parking huh haha


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

joelzy said:


>


:heart: :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

joecastro420 said:


> *Heres an update!*
> As of today:


I think I seen this guy somewhere..... Had a set of BBS on it at the time..Oh wait a minute!!! Joe doesn't come to the local GTG so we can't the new wheels in person!! Better be out there this week!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

truckcartrailor by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

trailor needs air


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

the fuzzy one said:


> trailor needs air


this.......needs more low


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> truckcartrailor by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


Full specs wheels and air set up it all cause it looks absolutely on point :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

been a while since ive posted. Old pic, ive changed wheel color since..........


----------



## strumski (Jul 10, 2009)

my car :]


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Few pics my buddy Bobby took this past weekend.


Johnny by FL4T photography, on Flickr

Johnny by FL4T photography, on Flickr

Johnny CCW  by FL4T photography, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Johnny  by FL4T photography, on Flickr


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

Larry Wentzel













































Kevin Trower


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Looks like you may need a notch


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

peek-a-boo


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

VAGwhore said:


> Passat



That looks incredible!


----------



## Tea_And_Crumpets (Nov 17, 2011)

^ I would love to bag an Audi. That looks awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdubbin3 (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

Few new pics


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

fresh powder on the winter wheels 


mercwheels1 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr

mercwheels2 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Alright dude! Enough with the teasers.


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Alright dude! Enough with the teasers.


 I'll have more pics tonight :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

cars dirty but just finished last night with the homies decent non cell pics will be taken later today


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Photos taken by my buddy Bobby. FL4T Photography.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## luke1987 (Jun 1, 2011)

just thought id share my feature,,

http://dubclique.net/blog/?p=1214


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

luke1987 said:


> just thought id share my feature,,
> 
> http://dubclique.net/blog/?p=1214


i dont like you because you guys over there get the 3 door A3, other than that your car is 
( . )( . )'s:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## luke1987 (Jun 1, 2011)

hahahahaha :heart:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Congrats on the feature, that interior is nuts. Do you have any larger pictures?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

reynolds9000 said:


> Congrats on the feature, that interior is nuts. Do you have any larger pictures?


click the link at the bottom of the feature.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

...oh :facepalm:


----------



## luke1987 (Jun 1, 2011)

just thought id upload some of the pics to here,,,,


























































thanks for looking


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

Loving that A3. what are the final offsets of the alphards?


----------



## luke1987 (Jun 1, 2011)

ruetzal said:


> Loving that A3. what are the final offsets of the alphards?


Fronts = 8.5j et35 rears = 9.5j et40


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

Better photos coming soon.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

**** sakes! BLING!!!


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

MKippen said:


> Better photos coming soon.


:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> **** sakes! BLING!!!


This made me laugh :laugh:


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks man means alot!


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> Thanks man means alot!


polished or chrome?


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

sent from my cellular phone!


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

Chrome alphards


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That's perfection. Congratulations. :laugh:

This car has always been one of my favorites. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:heart: :heart: :heart:

Likewise. Your car is incredibly clean


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

GD travy! Everytime I see that interior... I would kill for that, literally


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

ericjohnston27 said:


> GD travy! Everytime I see that interior... I would kill for that, literally


Thanks dude, your b7 looks awesome on the LMs.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

eric got lms now??


----------



## RationalReason (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

LOL 

Seems like that car should be lower..


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> LOL
> 
> Seems like that car should be lower..


AGREED!!!!! Hope that's static, and didn't waste your money on air. :screwy:


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

$hitty pic........


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


> $hitty pic........


Bay Areaaaaaa!!!


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Ooohhh. I can finally get in on this thread!  Here's my TDI.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

does your compressor make alot of noise mounted up there?


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

werk said:


> does your compressor make alot of noise mounted up there?


It's noticeable, but barely audible over music. But with the dual compressors, it fills the tank really fast.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

looks good...whatd you use to mount it?


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

SinlessVillainy said:


> Ooohhh. I can finally get in on this thread! Here's my TDI.


Love this setup and paint - I'm a big fan of Drew's work. Congrats!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Bnana said:


> eric got lms now??


Yes


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

werk said:


> looks good...whatd you use to mount it?


Drew @ Dorbritz Designs did the installation of everything and the paint work. The tank is mounted using AccuAir Exo mount rings.

Here's a pic from behind the tank.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Damn dude...that install/trunk setup is so $$$$!!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

looks sick Zeb, love how it turned out


rear by joelzyvw, on Flickr


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

joelzy said:


> looks sick Zeb, love how it turned out
> 
> 
> rear by joelzyvw, on Flickr


Thanks! I like that pic Joel!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

SinlessVillainy said:


> Drew @ Dorbritz Designs did the installation of everything and the paint work. The tank is mounted using AccuAir Exo mount rings.
> 
> Here's a pic from behind the tank.QUOTE]
> 
> really like this setup, just think if you put a 90 on the ends for the compressor lines it would clean it up a little more than having them stick out the sides


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Nothing too crazy to show off, just happy everything is in and working properly. 

Autopilot
XL's
AirAssited rear kit

Still needs a frame notch and the sway bar cut out


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


unbelievable! pure money shot!


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

SinlessVillainy said:


> Ooohhh. I can finally get in on this thread!  Here's my TDI.


you have to love Dorbritz Designs. I just wish Drew had a shop somewhere on the north east coast.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Havent posted this since I "finished" it all up.


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

RationalReason said:


>


Stunning, so clean great job man :thumbup:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

@ UnitedGTI

That floor is awesome! anymore pictures of it? 

Also, white on dark blue is perfect color combo :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

UnitedGTI. what a combo! BRAVO sir.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

washed it


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Andrew awesome looking car,who make those side mirrors?


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

And the front emblem is somewhere on the 405n


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

UnitedGTI. said:


> Havent posted this since I "finished" it all up.


Whats in the green box on the right?


----------



## mk?_Jason (Apr 2, 2009)

baggedug said:


> Whats in the green box on the right?


my guess would be battery or compressor


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

baggedug said:


> Whats in the green box on the right?


actually its my tool box. it slides out from the top and has pretty much any tool I would need in it.


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

reynolds9000 said:


> LOL
> 
> Seems like that car should be lower..





LAYINLOW said:


> AGREED!!!!! Hope that's static, and didn't waste your money on air. :screwy:




car can go lower in the rear but itll be reverse raked lol... 

also please note these are 17" rims  

with 19"s it looks like this.. this is the car i had before the red one that got rear ended  











just debating if i should notch the strut tower wall to go about n inch lower up front... hmm


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Fixx Fest 2011*


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just came across this pictures from H2O. Photo credit goes to Lyle James.


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

Had the fronts installed today! The rears will be in soon enough as well!


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Is the front layed out? That looks a bit high.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

reynolds9000 said:


>


spot on! perfect stance well done mate!


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

ALRDesign said:


> Is the front layed out? That looks a bit high.


Yes it is, the front bumper is gonna hit the ground if it goes any lower.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

35i 2000 said:


> spot on! perfect stance well done mate!


Thank you! :beer:


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)




----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> Gotta take better pics but...


well done! gorgeous car! would love to see more pics!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Retromini said:


>


Lookin soooooo smooth man :thumbup:. I think we need to have a shoot together   *srsly



1490R32 said:


>


OOOOH CHILD!! :thumbup:



UnitedGTI. said:


> actually its my tool box. it slides out from the top and has pretty much any tool I would need in it.


Is that an ammo can?? And pennies lining the false floor?


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

vwynn said:


> just debating if i should notch the strut tower wall to go about n inch lower up front... hmm


your on bags, start choppin and get that isht low!


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

mrgreek2002 said:


> Yes it is, the front bumper is gonna hit the ground if it goes any lower.


your front bumper looks like its an inch of the ground. looks like your on coils.


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


> your front bumper looks like its an inch of the ground. looks like your on a _cup kit_.


edited


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

With new wheels... Thanks though man. 

















Old pics, new ones next month!



35i 2000 said:


> well done! gorgeous car! would love to see more pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks great Kyle! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

mrgreek2002 said:


> Had the fronts installed today! The rears will be in soon enough as well!


Looks Great Dean. I think it can go lower :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> With new wheels... Thanks though man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving this, the LMs are perfect on there. 19's?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

mrgreek2002 said:


> Yes it is, the front bumper is gonna hit the ground if it goes any lower.


I'm thinking you need to put the bumper on the ground. You're on air, it's not like you can't raise it up to drive. :facepalm:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*winter setup*

Car is in winter mode had a chance to snap some pics with winter wheels, 
azev type A's 17x8/17x10 in 5x130 et50 front and rear (et25 F&R after adapters)
225/45 and 215/45 falken 512's





































also picked up a new project to restore, 1960 fiat 600 suicide doors which might get bagged eventually


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Will. Yes 19's reverse mounted. Really love how they came out. Front is going to require going back to standard mount as I just don't want to widen the fenders that much. To layout on 19's with low ETs literally requires me to flare the fender like three inches up from the lip. They are currently pulled.

Pics when I get home!



[email protected] said:


> I'm loving this, the LMs are perfect on there. 19's?


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Playing around in Photoshop.


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> With new wheels... Thanks though man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely loving it :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: for new wheels


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

I :heart: camber ic:


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

Parked next to this earlier this is pretty awesome.. plate says bagdbus


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wobbie said:


> any love for a e30?


are those 3 piece rotas?


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Pfft.


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

tuck dish.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

here's a few from H2o. Wagon is mine, Jetta is reynolds9000





































internet points for anyone who can guess where this picture was shot









"Joey Buddafuco ovah hea"


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Fuhgetaboutit!!


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Winter air :laugh:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

ALRDesign said:


> Winter air :laugh:


Man that thing is gonna look sweet with some euro bumpers on it


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Man that thing is gonna look sweet with some euro bumpers on it


:wave:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> With new wheels...


Good lord that is absolute perfection  :heart: :heart:


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

My winter spec! 17" Mercedes C-class AMG alloys.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Shooting black cars at night is challenging


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

*got on floaties but not so stancy*

just got On Air and felt like to whore a bit, apology for crappy foto skillz
let me know what yous thinks...


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Teebo said:


> After a nice douche today :laugh:


really clean stance! It's low but well stanced looks great!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbup: Thanks man! Stay tuned for more. Car is under the knife as we speak, fixing notch and more. Plus a respray of the front end.


mikegilbert said:


> Good lord that is absolute perfection  :heart: :heart:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

35i 2000 said:


> really clean stance! It's low but well stanced looks great!


Soldddd haha miss it though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

VAGwhore said:


>


Does it for me every time. :heart:


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

lcurtisl said:


>


what wheels are these? they look like LMs but they're only 16 spoke. RGR?


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

pic of my car from h20.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

may I play? (all crappy iPhone pics)

























I need wheels now.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Air ride newbody a3.


My lady has the exact same car. You just made my mind up on air ride for her.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

IMG_0140 by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> My lady has the exact same car. You just made my mind up on air ride for her.


Hopefully I made up your mind in a good way.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> My lady has the exact same car. You just made my mind up on air ride for her.


Oh haiiii



AllThingsGhetto said:


> Hopefully I made up your mind in a good way.


This makes me miss my bagged A3.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

sassmasterd said:


> Untitled by SassMasterD, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by SassMasterD, on Flickr



deadly shots a Mark V done perfect :beer: mate!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That's a great shot Kyle. :thumbup:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

eurotrsh said:


> Oh haiiii


Been tossing around the idea of buying it off the lease. My kit should swap right over.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

My Automatic Transmission Fluid.... let me show you it :banghead:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> Oh haiiii
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me miss my bagged A3.


Your A3 was dope! Pics?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Your A3 was dope! Pics?


One for old times sake? Sure.


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> One for old times sake? Sure.


 :heart:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Not sure where to ask this, but - anyone seen a bagged mk6 on zolders? trying to decide if i would like that. i can't make up my mind on what wheel I want to go with haha. it's either that, trying to get some redrilled bronze te37's, or BBS LM's or something of this style wheel.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


:thumbup:

What's up Ryan


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)




----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> Parked next to this earlier this is pretty awesome.. plate says bagdbus


 this thing was my background forever i love it where was it parked at?


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

**STEVE** said:


>


Not get off topic but whats up with your center caps, unless they are not RS's then it makes sense.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

HRE 540 I think?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> HRE 540 I think?


Rays Engineering Payton Place Queens


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

That Tig looks hot!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

proshot said:


>


YESS!!


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Travy said:


> Rays Engineering Payton Place Queens


Thank you sir!


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

chop´s


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Steve your car is dope! Good to see another wagon representing in the 951.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Well **** haha.



Travy said:


> Rays Engineering Payton Place Queens


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

Just had the rears put in this afternoon.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Pictures of the whole car laid out?


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

prospal said:


> Not sure where to ask this, but - anyone seen a bagged mk6 on zolders? trying to decide if i would like that. i can't make up my mind on what wheel I want to go with haha. it's either that, trying to get some redrilled bronze te37's, or BBS LM's or something of this style wheel.


I hear you man. I kind of want to get something similar to that; I can't really think of any wheels that I really want though.. Seems like a lot has been done on the mk6 and it's tough to find a wheel that I like. Let me know if you find any 6's on bags on something like that, and I'll hit you up if I find any. :thumbup:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Threw the wheels back on til I hear about bad weather. :laugh:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

proshot said:


>


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## -2000VWGOLF1.8T- (Aug 21, 2011)

Makes me wish i had an Mk4


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Steve your car is dope! Good to see another wagon representing in the 951.


You're in the 951? Me too


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

PM'd you Jason. :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SPLLANCER (Apr 20, 2011)

>


Hands down the nicest bagged Audi I've ever seen... No offense anyone else


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## whiteuro (Dec 22, 2009)

bsA41.8T said:


>


Ur such a whore now.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

iphone pics


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

whiteuro said:


> Ur such a whore now.


hahah i know...i cant help it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bsA41.8T said:


>


oh heck yes :thumbup::beer:


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

Travy said:


>


I was walking through Pike's Place when this shoot happened. First time I ever saw air in action. Never would've thought I'd be getting it on my own car a year or so later haha.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Travy said:


>


K-Sports dead and gone? I remember seeing your car at the first Lynnwood GTG I ever went to and you were cool and answered a bunch of tard noob questions I had and weren't dickish like so many other vortex people. Car is looking nice though.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

_Dirty_ said:


>


found one from a while ago...


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

needWHEELShelp:wave:


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

Squirrel Nuts said:


>


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart: This would make an awesome daily


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> needWHEELShelp:wave:


What happened to the Monza's?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

miatafreak said:


> I was walking through Pike's Place when this shoot happened. First time I ever saw air in action. Never would've thought I'd be getting it on my own car a year or so later haha.


Seriously? That's crazy dude. That was a fun shoot, I think I must have done 10 laps around pike place trying not to block traffic for too long as I would air it out in the middle the street :laugh:



Niagara_V_Dub said:


> K-Sports dead and gone? I remember seeing your car at the first Lynnwood GTG I ever went to and you were cool and answered a bunch of tard noob questions I had and weren't dickish like so many other vortex people. Car is looking nice though.


Yeah got rid of the Ksports back in like '09 I think it was, and went with the bagyards. I haven't been to any of the Lynnwood or Mill Creek gtgs in years, those used to be fun. :beer:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> What happened to the Monza's?


They are floating around on a red mk6 in Maryland now. I sold them a couple months back. I just wasn't happy with them on my car.


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> They are floating around on a red mk6 in Maryland now. I sold them a couple months back. I just wasn't happy with them on my car.


You should buy my Gotti's.


----------



## russw (Mar 20, 2010)

Abit of the UK showing off: (airlift kit ftw)


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

i don't like aything less than MKIV AND B5 but,  i love it.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You ONLY like mk4's and b5's? :facepalm:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

wwtd said:


> i don't like aything less than MKIV AND B5 but,  i love it.


wut? :screwy:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> You should buy my Gotti's.


Your Gottis are dope, but my wallet is nope. LOL! :banghead:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

:sly:


reynolds9000 said:


> You ONLY like mk4's and b5's? :facepalm:


i am just not a fan of the older styles. the only thing i really like is the VR6, but MKIV have them as well. I am in to Passats, and i own my favorite a B6 6SPEED M/T avant.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

you know vr's came in mk3s right?..


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

^^^ I know... that is the best abuot mkIII ^^^ 

Nice car u got. are u using the new aoutopilot v2?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## lyngo (Sep 28, 2010)

philthyphil said:


> Let me kick it off then


what size tanks are these?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

They look like 5 gallon tanks to me.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

Just put some new winter wheels on! Got tired of steelies.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Can you post a picture of your entire car?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

reynolds9000 said:


> Can you post a picture of your entire car?


I dont think he can haha. only awkward rear shots


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

98DUB said:


> I dont think he can haha. only awkward rear shots


According to the last two posts it appears to be a new trend.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I am a big fan of these wheels :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)




----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

^
amazing shots car is so on point:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ I concur. Spot on!:thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Some many things I like about your 20th Travy. That MK2 is perfect as well.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Travy said:


> snip


Hot shot.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Played out, I know....but took a few new pics and wanted to share


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Played out and timeless are two different things. I think that a3 falls into the latter category. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Played out and timeless are two different things. I think that a3 falls into the latter category. :thumbup:


:heart::wave:eace::heart::wave:eace:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Played out, I know....but took a few new pics and wanted to


Crazy talk:heart:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Played out, I know....


:screwy:


That's THE most jaw dropping A3 I've seen. :thumbup:


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Monkeykungfu said:


> :screwy:
> 
> 
> That's THE most jaw dropping A3 I've seen. :thumbup:


Ummm it's pretty nice. But it's not the best. You know I love your A3 buddy but there are some 8L's and 8P's in Europe that are way nastier. For example, the white one in Hungary that he installed a drop top in, with bags, and Bentley wheels, full tt interior swap, and rewrapped dash. Plus a sick audio setup and big turbo with a full s3 kit on it.

http://www.a3-freunde.de/forum/t103971/8L-Ich-will-Deine-Lieblings-8L-Bilder-sehen.html#1224135

Hopefully that link works I'm on my iPhone so im not sure, yeah it is a German site, but if you double click the picture it souls blow up to full size. Most of the guys there are posting their own cars, and Germans have a different taste in styling, so be prepared to laugh at some. But that orange chocolate s3 on ch's is a classic example of sexy and I know it. I started that thread a long time ago, so there are some goodies in there.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^ :heart: :heart:

I am extremely flattered at the all the responses/compliments I have gotten on my car thus far. I have also gotten some criticism and dislike/hate lol...but hey, that comes with it. It ain't a perfect car, and everyone frankly has their own style(s).

To be honest, I do agree that this is far from the best A3/S3 out there. Those across the pond are OUT OF THIS WORLD when it comes to doing cars. It's nuts. My car comes nowhere near. As Cort says, they have the full package..interior, exterior, motor, everything...

Me, on the other hand...I'm a BROKE COLLEGE STUDENT :laugh::facepalm:. It's sad actually. lol. I'm pretty proud though, considering I did everything to the car before I left for college. Busted my ass with minimum/low wage jobs to afford everything I've done to it (with help from some sponsors *cough, AccuAir, cough*, and friends). Thanks to my Subway job for my air ride and wheels lol. 

Bottom line though, I'm extremely pleased with the car, but it's nowhere near done. I'll get on another level maybe after school..who knows. Just broke for now :laugh:

:wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

show me your dakota gauge placements. i'm undecided which to get, and currently can only see myself putting it in my dash cubby.

:beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

prospal said:


> show me your dakota gauge placements. i'm undecided which to get, and currently can only see myself putting it in my dash cubby.
> 
> :beer:


Me?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

old pic. can't wait for spring.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Me?


everyone :laugh:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

winter mode. not sure my my 4s camera sucks so much :/ everyone else's always looks good.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

prospal said:


> everyone :laugh:


I don't have any direct shots but its under my armrest.










Kind of a bad spot since I gotta lift the armrest all the time to check it, but its out of the way and clean looking.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I don't have any direct shots but its under my armrest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, a friend of mine has it in the same spot. i'd like something in front of me, whether it's the ash tray, dash cubby, or if possible in the podi cluster.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


:heart:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

prospal said:


> winter mode. not sure my my 4s camera sucks so much :/ everyone else's always looks good.


well night shots with a cell phone are hard, haha. And the image hosting place could make them worse (ie tapatalk sucks)


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:heart: you Chris


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^^ :heart: :heart:
> 
> I am extremely flattered at the all the responses/compliments I have gotten on my car thus far. I have also gotten some criticism and dislike/hate lol...but hey, that comes with it. It ain't a perfect car, and everyone frankly has their own style(s).
> 
> ...


 Well said Jason! Hard Work ALWAYS pays off!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^someone's making me miss the Monzas:what:


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

What the hell happened today...












...air ride happened!!:thumbup:























































Installed today by the good guys of "useless".

Analog set up with Bagyard Bombers front struts and Airlift XL rear bags.

Better daytime photos to come and frame notch too.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

just cause i cambered front more and it makes me smile 
d.tek pic


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ whoa that's purrrrrty :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

2nd that more pics bud:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

well thanks guise.
only posting tek pics though, cause mine arent worthy.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

damn looks fantastic wheel and air set up specs?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

vwgliin05 said:


> damn looks fantastic wheel and air set up specs?


thank you
XL fronts, RE-5 rears
8.5 & 10
not positive on offsets but i think its about 17 front and 20 rear


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


>


Where can I get dummy's like those? I can't find them anywhere :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

joelzy said:


> just cause i cambered front more and it makes me smile
> d.tek pic


Front camber is where it's at.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

WaWa, they're Votex dummy grills. They were a dealer option back when mk3's were new. You can find them occasionally in the classifieds.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

joelzy said:


>


I am genuinely a big fan of this car :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> WaWa, they're Votex dummy grills. They were a dealer option back when mk3's were new. You can find them occasionally in the classifieds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

What did you do to camber the front joelzy. It looks fantastic.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

nebio_b5 said:


> What did you do to camber the front joelzy. It looks fantastic.


thank you
i did TT/R32 LCAs and spindles. the difference in balljoint location eliminated my positive camber and the slotted control arm allowed me to add negative camber. :thumbup:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That is an epic photo.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

winter mode first time back since i sold the V


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> That is an epic photo.



Thanks! :beer:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

love the white on white and with that background its just insane. just set it as my computer background haha


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

mikebbugn said:


>


Good lord, that's sick. See you soon buddy.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I have 2 or 3 sets of those dummy covers sitting next to me....


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You have over $100 in dummy covers just chilling then! I got hime, BNIB, for $40 shipped.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

old pic... because I can't wait to have my rs's back :beer:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>



NYC! west side! My brother must have seen your car that night. He called my up saying he saw a sick dumped mkv. once he described the wheels i knew the car.
looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> old pic... because I can't wait to have my rs's back :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

One whole page, only white MKV's allowed. GO!

:laugh:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

eurotrsh said:


> One whole page, only white MKV's allowed. GO!
> 
> :laugh:


with white wheels also!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

POW! :laugh:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

One for Gruns


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

eurotrsh said:


> One whole page, only white MKV's allowed. GO!
> :laugh:





ripNdip said:


> with white wheels also!













Jay's (Insert Clever Name) 


















...and some more GPOY


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Contribution:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Cant help I changed the color before I did air


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

the fuzzy one said:


> Cant help I changed the color before I did air


post pics of the build process, no one will know


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


:heart:

This car is amazing Ryan haha. I love the phone dials.


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

in keeping with the theme:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

NEW


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> One whole page, only white MKV's allowed. GO!
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

Just finished a couple weeks ago... still need to notch and trim a few things up front to lay frame and in the rear I need to roll my fenders more, its sitting on the tire. Going to space the front another 5mm as well.


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

eurotrsh said:


> One whole page, only white MKV's allowed. GO!
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

JPmkV said:


>


did i fudge that up? :facepalm:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

dubsnmotion said:


> did i fudge that up? :facepalm:


No Kyle then you, but that's okay because now i continue it.









From Mr. Dobbins


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

6T1 said:


> No Kyle then you, but that's okay because now i continue


well worth it! 

Is your tt laying frame rene?


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

dubsnmotion said:


> well worth it!
> 
> Is your tt laying frame rene?


Naw Mike, it doesn't. I'm sure if i have some xl's on there i could get it a bit closer to laying out.. the rear shocks are holding me up in the rear at the moment as well.


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

6T1 said:


> Naw Mike, it doesn't. I'm sure if i have some xl's on there i could get it a bit closer to laying out.. the rear shocks are holding me up in the rear at the moment as well.


Ahh, well it looks amazing!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

dubsnmotion said:


> Ahh, well it looks amazing!


Thanks. We'll see I may upgrade some stuff this winter. I have some other stuff I need to take care of first. And alot things to get rid of.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I was there for the almost all white gang bang on page 85..


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

6T1 said:


> No Kyle then you, but that's okay because now i continue it.


really nice, :thumbup:


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I feel like I need to take off my front sway bar before I let anyone see my car...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

6T1 said:


> now i continue it.


:wave:


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

dubsnmotion said:


> did i fudge that up? :facepalm:


It's okay. Your garage is muy excelente :thumbup::wave::beer:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

aw my bad guys  didn't see the previous page. i was just so excited about new pictures


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Ben from RI said:


> One for Gruns


Whos Jetta? So much motivation for my car and build. I searched 'Grun' and 'Gruns' and nothing.....


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

some from today :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike GoFast said:


> Whos Jetta? So much motivation for my car and build. I searched 'Grun' and 'Gruns' and nothing.....


grundle is his username


----------



## xnoitaNx (Nov 25, 2009)

I Like Primer said:


>


Hey, Werms2, is that you


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^ :thumbup: :thumbup:

...but quit teasin!!!


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

LPhiE said:


>


When u got air?? Looks awesome man!!


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

ugh I need better winter wheels. Can't wait for spring to come back.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

Burth said:


> When u got air?? Looks awesome man!!


I got it about 2 weeks ago. :beer: 

Best decision for my car by far!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

LPhiE said:


> I got it about 2 weeks ago. :beer:
> 
> Best decision for my car by far!


Has it not been notched?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Speaking of notch, any good recommendations in SoCal? I need more low. :screwy:


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

rickyislazy said:


> Has it not been notched?


Yes, it has been notched. Bagyard Bomber struts up front plus a slightly bigger tire size up front (215/40), so not as low as it could go. XL rear bags makes it tuck like DAYYYMM!! :thumbup:



AllThingsGhetto said:


> Speaking of notch, any good recommendations in SoCal? I need more low. :screwy:


Pm me and I'll give you my buddy's number. He did my notch and it's really good.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

:thumbupM'd ya bud!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

temp wheels till i decide on what 3 piece i want


----------



## ct006mk5 (Mar 28, 2011)

finally figured out how to post pics:banghead:
2011 326 by b.woodmk5, on Flickr
2011 330 by b.woodmk5, on Flickr


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

6T1 said:


> Naw Mike, it doesn't. I'm sure if i have some xl's on there i could get it a bit closer to laying out.. the rear shocks are holding me up in the rear at the moment as well.


They are? What shocks? I am on stock rear shocks and I am only being held up by the rear bag and I am using an AHII mounted directly to the body and lower arm. What rear bags do you have?


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

awesome video Bojan :thumbup:


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

kimchi29 said:


> temp wheels till i decide on what 3 piece i want


that didnt take you long mike:laugh:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ Black CC on bags, that is the way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^^ :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...but quit teasin!!!



:laugh: :beer:


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

Please excuse the mess and the dirty car, I've been rebuilding the whole car over the past 1.5 months and this evening was the first time back on the road. I rebuilt the TDI engine, built a stainless exhaust system, installed a new top, put a new carpet in it, new brakes, clutch, etc, and just got the Air Ride done. Autopilot won't let presets work but it works in manual so I took it on it's maiden voyage this evening in the pouring rain. Engine now has 8 miles on it. 15" Scion wheels drilled for VW hub. Lays rocker on the front.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

JPmkV said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:beer:



Bork said:


> awesome video Bojan :thumbup:


:heart:


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

april cant get here fast enough :banghead::banghead:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

empirerider said:


> just got it done.


:thumbup:  ic: :heart:


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

GreasySideDown said:


> Please excuse the mess and the dirty car, I've been rebuilding the whole car over the past 1.5 months and this evening was the first time back on the road. I rebuilt the TDI engine, built a stainless exhaust system, installed a new top, put a new carpet in it, new brakes, clutch, etc, and just got the Air Ride done. Autopilot won't let presets work but it works in manual so I took it on it's maiden voyage this evening in the pouring rain. Engine now has 8 miles on it. 15" Scion wheels drilled for VW hub. Lays rocker on the front.


Did you have to remove your Front Swaybar to get clearance?


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

miatafreak said:


> Did you have to remove your Front Swaybar to get clearance?


No. Swaybar still there. I did shave a little off for clearing the tie rods and a tiny bit off for the pass side axle. The rear got no clearancing cuts. I built the exhaust with 2" stainless and I built a "bridge" over the axle to clear it, worked like a charm. Front tires are Proxes 205/50/15, rears are 205/55/15. I cambered the struts as far as they'll go and unbelievably it drives straight still!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> One for Gruns


This looks really good :thumbup:


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This looks really good :thumbup:


Just needs the rear colour coded :thumbup:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Finally got the new wheels and 4mo on. Needs non-stock rear shocks

Air Lift XL's
Firestones
OZ Futura's: 17x8.5, 17x10, redrilled to 5x100


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

son of planrforrobert said:


>


 :heart:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

kimchi29 said:


> temp wheels till i decide on what 3 piece i want


Looks good. Center caps on the way.


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

romango3_bigmeech_ winter mode sucks


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

had a shoot today with some of the useless guys 

this one was shot/edited on the iphone 4s


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

son of planrforrobert said:


> ...


 Looks good dude! Glad the wheels ended up at a nice home! :thumbup:


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

I miss summer


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

kimchi29 said:


> had a shoot today with some of the useless guys
> 
> this one was shot/edited on the iphone 4s


 Wow, thats just strait gangster!:beer::heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^I agree! Looks sick


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

kimchi29 said:


> had a shoot today with some of the useless guys
> 
> this one was shot/edited on the iphone 4s


 You got a link to d/l high res files for backgrounds?!


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

Npregs said:


>


 Love those Mondials!!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

This thread is awesome! :beer:


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

^ good to see that this car went from a good owner and the new owner is taking good care of it :beer:


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Jayy said:


> ^ good to see that this car went from a good owner and the new owner is taking good care of it :beer:


 Thanks! i made promises to Farkas


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Winter :thumbdown:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Preset #1 on the good ol' accuair


----------



## vdubbin3 (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

wheels finally made it  

























I'll take better pictures this weekend when I have time from work. :thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

wannabeeuroTR said:


>


 very few mk3's i like, this is one of them. the other is the matte burgundy one with white porsche wheels


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

Charmander said:


>


 Where can I find this grill?


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> wheels finally made it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 those ccws are perfect fitment and everything :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Burth said:


>





PatientlyWaiting said:


>





wannabeeuroTR said:


>


 freshhhhh


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^:thumbup::thumbup: + another 2pts for the plate frame


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


>


 :heart: this car


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

LooK17 said:


> Where can I find this grill?


 you have to buy 2 vento grills cut out the vw emblem and plastic weld them together :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

= $800 :laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I'll take better pictures this weekend when I have time from work. :thumbup:


 aight, fess up, what are the specs?


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

98DUB said:


> aight, fess up, what are the specs?


 AJ's old wheels, 9" et32 and 10" et38


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

damn, glad aj's old wheels went to a good home. :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

still waiting on my rears to come from Bagyard... 

 
Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

nap83 said:


> = $800 :laugh:


 not worth it


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks good Tom! We'll have to meet up sometime so I can see it in person! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

98DUB said:


> aight, fess up, what are the specs?


 My bad. Loss track of the threads. Yup! AJ's old wheels.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Just installed airride:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good Tom! We'll have to meet up sometime so I can see it in person! :thumbup::beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Fiance's R :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

VAGwhore said:


> Fiance's R :laugh:


  i can see whys shes your fiance lol


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Brake_Dust said:


>


 My buddy lives in your development. on Debaptista?? He lives on the other side(silver 335 with BBS ch's). I've seen your car there, Looks good!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> My buddy lives in your development. on Debaptista?? He lives on the other side(silver 335 with BBS ch's). I've seen your car there, Looks good!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


 matty and tom are neighbors!? mandatory gtg when it gets warm :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Ugh! I hate waiting for my money!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> matty and tom are neighbors!? mandatory gtg when it gets warm :thumbup::beer:


 hell yeah, just have to bag my car first


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

fasttt600 said:


> My buddy lives in your development. on Debaptista?? He lives on the other side(silver 335 with BBS ch's). I've seen your car there, Looks good!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


 Nice! Yup haha! That 335 is dope with the CH's :thumbup:


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> matty and tom are neighbors!? mandatory gtg when it gets warm :thumbup::beer:


 Bring lots of beer


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

dehate. said:


>


 Quote for epicness! 

I've been following the progress of these on your instagram. :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^so sick! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Brake_Dust said:


> Bring lots of beer


 Will do :beer: 

Looks good, Dehate! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/theduballstars


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^:heart::heart:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

najob08 said:


> snip.


Damn, boi.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

^

So simple, so perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

What wheels are those (noobness revealed, oh no!)


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> What wheels are those (noobness revealed, oh no!)


CCW's


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

what ccw's?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> what ccw's?


haha... Nothings


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

nothings eh? must search the interwebz.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> nothings eh? must search the interwebz.


Its a center before its cutout, i believe its the classic style center


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

98DUB said:


> Its a center before its cutout, i believe its the classic style center


orly? always had a thing for flat faces, hence me owning 2 pugs.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

haha, yeah its a classic face with no spokes. :thumbup:


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Kowi87 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

before new summer wheels


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

got my new wheels on yeah i still have the pegasus but i couldnt wait to get these when my friend had bought them and put them up for sale.

17x9.25 and 17x9.75 et 28 and et 32 wrapped in falken 512s

onto my crappy pics, will take better ones when i can


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

Cant remember if i posted here 

here it is anyway


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Mounted my V2 controller. Its fairly big. And in the CC almost every thing is round and there are not many places to mount it. I was able to make a mount so that I did not have to cut up the cup holder. Its just pressed down inside. I do need to drill a hole for cable run.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> got my new wheels on yeah i still have the pegasus but i couldnt wait to get these when my friend had bought them and put them up for sale.
> 
> 17x9.25 and 17x9.75 et 28 and et 32 wrapped in falken 512s
> 
> onto my crappy pics, will take better ones when i can


Sooo clean Josh!

Sasha's old wheels looks great on your car. :thumbup:


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> got my new wheels on yeah i still have the pegasus but i couldnt wait to get these when my friend had bought them and put them up for sale.
> 
> 17x9.25 and 17x9.75 et 28 and et 32 wrapped in falken 512s
> 
> onto my crappy pics, will take better ones when i can


Sooo sick!!! Nice pick up. I can't wait for real pictures.


----------



## matty_mk1 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

awesome shot.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

New wheels.


----------



## miltonbug (Feb 28, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

SinlessVillainy said:


> New wheels.


new wheels look SWEET, did Drew get new ones?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

one before the wheels go in for paint

IMG_2650 by jasonwithers, on Flickr


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

wwtd said:


> new wheels look SWEET, did Drew get new ones?


Thanks! He's in the process of getting new ones. I'm not going to ruin the surprise in case he wants to keep it a secret.

Here's some shots from Tek:




























And one from Joel.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*to whore or not to whore.*

^ loving that jetta makes me want to do the same thing to my wifes

well had a chance to take a few quick pics today here you go.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Love everything about that.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

wow


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

SinlessVillainy said:


>


19s?

Car looks clean! :beer:


----------



## piller3m1x (Aug 22, 2011)

*nice car~~what size Tire？*



LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> ^ loving that jetta makes me want to do the same thing to my wifes
> 
> well had a chance to take a few quick pics today here you go.


nice car~~what size Tire？


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

savphili said:


> 19s?
> 
> Car looks clean! :beer:


Yep. 19x8.5 ET35. Thanks!


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

3-piece twists have to be the nicest OEM wheels ever made! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

absolutely love white mk6s


----------



## vdubkid4life (Aug 15, 2007)

I guess ill whore a little


----------



## Vr601 (Aug 31, 2008)

Jus taken with mai phone!


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks great bud.. but when in yhe hell was this show


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Phone pics .......


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> Looks great bud.. but when in yhe hell was this show


Thanks man! Love your new wheels too. 

This show was a couple weeks ago, on super bowl weekend. Mostly jdm, but a few of us euros rolled through. You should roll out to the one in Santa Monica on the 25th.


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> ^ loving that jetta makes me want to do the same thing to my wifes
> 
> well had a chance to take a few quick pics today here you go.


car was just in my driveway looking amazing! thanks for the help today josh!:beer:


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

justmalpica said:


> car was just in my driveway looking amazing! thanks for the help today josh!:beer:


Thanks justin im excited with how ur setup is coming along.



LPhiE said:


> Thanks man! Love your new wheels too.
> 
> This show was a couple weeks ago, on super bowl weekend. Mostly jdm, but a few of us euros rolled through. You should roll out to the one in Santa Monica on the 25th.


Roll out to the upland hat meet tonight man its gunna be off the chain.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

vwsparky said:


>


This car looks a lot better with the Grids on it.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> This car looks a lot better with the Grids on it.


shhhh dont tell Brian that haha


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

vwsparky said:


>


shes alive?!


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> shes alive?!


Next week she will be out of hiding!!


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

Hipster-gram'd a couple shots of my old B5 (rip  )


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Didn't know you were still around, dude! I still have the pics from that photoshoot you and Martin did years ago! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Photo via Joel. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't know you were still around, dude! I still have the pics from that photoshoot you and Martin did years ago! :thumbup::beer:


I am indeed still around. The wife was involved in a hit and run, totaling the B5. It has since been replaced with a MkIII Cabrio for her and a B5.5 wagon for me, which is awaiting transformation at the moment. (I have gathered all the parts to go from stock to complete in one session)

I've also been tinkering with my MkIII Gti FOREVER now, so that should be done this year. Hopefully.

Can you send those pics to me please, I lost ALL my old photo's of that car. . . except these 3


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn man, sorry to hear about the B5 

Sounds like you've got some nice replacements though!

Shoot me a PM or email with your email address and I'll dig them up for you. :beer:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Everyone likes a good photo of Zeno:










:facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:heart: Zeno!

& you too Bojan 

+ great snap!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## .:R Wagon (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

reynolds9000 said:


> Can you post a picture of your entire car?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


:heart::thumbup::heart:


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

prospal said:


> :heart::thumbup::heart:


X2!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


Looking good. 
Rim, tire, and camber specs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

koncdead said:


> Looking good.
> Rim, tire, and camber specs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Raderwerks/Autoart Nobles
17x8.5 et38 205/45/17
17x9.5 et39 215/45/17

Maxed out camber at -4.3


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

so hot. and I love the bumper.


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

ASS TEASE


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

Holy **** a post from frankie!
Lookin ill man


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

2lowcoupedoor said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *02BoostedGTI* »_
> More of this one please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> ...


Probably THE coolest Jetta I've ever seen.


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

subscribed :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> Holy **** a post from frankie!
> Lookin ill man


 I know right:laugh:


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

New wheels. Proper photos coming shortly....


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

can't wait to get these mounted and put on the mkvi


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

My fresh V2 install.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

IMG_4489 by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

Skin88 said:


> ASS TEASE


 enjoy


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Skin88 said:


> enjoy


Come on bud MOAR!!! haha looks great :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

vwgliin05 said:


> Come on bud MOAR!!! haha looks great :thumbup::thumbup:


Lol iPhone pics


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What wheels are those? Kind of look like Boyd Coddingtons?


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

thepirate said:


> What wheels are those? Kind of look like Boyd Coddingtons?


Budnik switchblades


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

g-black said:


> New wheels. Proper photos coming shortly....


 :heart:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

Skin88 said:


> Budnik switchblades


:thumbup: :heart: your rabbit!


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


>


That Jetta looks classy as F...:laugh:

Love the rear end of that car.:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Gas prices really suck.........


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Rat4life is getting my catr this weekend. He is doing my instal on my passat b6 avant. Cant wait.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


> Gas prices really suck.........


Thing is beyond sick man..


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah, the jetta looks great!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

I cannot wait until next week to contribute to this thread. :beer:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

x2 :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

white mk4 jetta is sick...get some IDF rear drop plates to center that wheel, would get u a bit lower too:beer:


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*JR20thAE*'s car, My pictures :laugh: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


> Gas prices really suck.........


You live in SF?

I checked out your ride at the santa cruz meet.... i got a pic of it somewhere on my tablet :thumbup:


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

LuEdaGreat said:


> You live in SF?
> 
> I checked out your ride at the santa cruz meet.... i got a pic of it somewhere on my tablet :thumbup:


****ing awesome story dude :thumbup:


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

^ does he choose to stop his rears there or is that as low as he can go?


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Boost Logic said:


> ****ing awesome story dude :thumbup:


Thanks. :beer:

Here it is.... i couldnt rezise it


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

Frankie's Rabbit by MisterBarry, on Flickr


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Felix! It's been a while since I bought those Mason-tech rear bags off you for sure!

Fit is still looking flossy!


Reynolds, side shot?


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eurotuner. said:


> Felix! It's been a while since I bought those Mason-tech rear bags off you for sure!
> 
> Fit is still looking flossy!
> 
> ...



are they working out for u ???


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

Skin88 said:


> Frankie's Rabbit by MisterBarry, on Flickr


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

HAMMERED it dude! :beer:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Fundillo (Aug 2, 2009)

just the rear for now, have to run lines to the front and deal with fitting a aero sport up front with double wishbone clearance :/


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

felixy69 said:


> are they working out for u ???


I ended up turning right around and selling them and got the full setup from ORT.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Eurotuner. said:


> Reynolds, side shot?












This is the only true side shot I have.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## akajeremy (Oct 12, 2011)

Few quick shots day1 after install by Misha




























Quality pics once new wheels are mounted


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

albfelix said:


>


Looks good Felix. If my car wasn't on blocks right now, I would have come out. Text me the next time you head out to a meet.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

_DSC0136.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

That gold anodized with reverse mount is money dude, nice!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Looks good Felix. If my car wasn't on blocks right now, I would have come out. Text me the next time you head out to a meet.


Thanks Ryan! Yeah it has been a long time and we need to catch up. Why is your car on blocks?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:snowcool:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

albfelix said:


> Thanks Ryan! Yeah it has been a long time and we need to catch up. Why is your car on blocks?


It's a secret.


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

Airlift front and rear with Accuair management 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

albfelix said:


> Thanks Ryan! Yeah it has been a long time and we need to catch up. Why is your car on blocks?



His ramz got stole'd


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> It's a secret.


Back to stock suspension? :laugh:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

albfelix said:


> Back to stock suspension? :laugh:


Something like that :wink:


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

f_399 said:


> _DSC0136.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr




Killin it Aj! :thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

joelzy said:


>


With a silver bullet like that, you could kill the fiercest of werewolves. Looks amazing, sir. Sorry I missed the bbq. :thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

lol thanks cort, you'll have to come up another time. i think we'll be doing that again for sure.


----------



## RATmachine (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Airlift XL's front SS5's w/dcups back. Still running a top cup but might switch to AH2's to get a bit more low with the cups.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Installed some camber shims….sits so much nicer now.









Sold the A8 wheels and picked up some MAE monoblocks. Super stoked.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

luke wl. said:


> Airlift XL's front SS5's w/dcups back. Still running a top cup but might switch to AH2's to get a bit more low with the cups.


Just shave the nipple. I am running RE-5's with the top dcup bracket and shaved nipple and I almost tuck 16's


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

lets see more trunk setups please.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

*April 2011*


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

VR6 NRG said:


> lets see more trunk setups please.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5549020-Lets-see-your-Jetta-trunk-setups!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4016771-show-me-your-trunk


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

damn ricky isht is on point!:beer:


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ron... You murdered my picture lol.


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Finally I got my set up done


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

^ pretty sick


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

mk3 looks nice 
me


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

IMG_4502 by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

vwgliin05 said:


> mk3 looks nice
> me


 I absolutely :heart: this!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

VAGwhore said:


>


 Awesome...


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericjohnston27 said:


> I absolutely :heart: this!


 thanks bro cause u know damn well I'm sweatin your A4.....:beer: 

two more 
i need a driver side stubby.... now 
 

 

PS.. aledelic42 im in Allentown lets meet up and get a photoshoot the Avant is lookin good :beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

vwgliin05 said:


> thanks bro cause u know damn well I'm sweatin your A4.....:beer:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericjohnston27 said:


>


 oh it hurts so good... jelly


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

thepirate said:


>


 WOW 1000x better looks so clean with the MAE's nice


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

I need new wheel+tire and a frame notch to lay frame


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

vwgliin05 said:


> mk3 looks nice
> me


 Best Ive seen NUE's...Hands down well played buddy:thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

ipwnbitches said:


> Best Ive seen NUE's...Hands down well played buddy:thumbup:


 thanks man :thumbup::thumb up: 
here is one without the rack.. anyone have a preference ?


----------



## dub_CHYUH (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

vwgliin05 said:


> thanks man :thumbup::thumb up:
> here is one without the rack.. anyone have a preference ?


 i like her with the rack.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> i like her with the rack.


 It does even it out a bit...... when are we gonna see that bimmer on bags Misha?? That write up on driven motive was awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

New wheels coming for both soon :laugh:


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

:beer::beer:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Prime. said:


> :beer::beer:


 :thumbup::thumbup: very clean


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

IMG_1290 by crazycornuto9, on Flickr 
 
IMG_1354 by crazycornuto9, on Flickr


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

vwgliin05 said:


> It does even it out a bit...... when are we gonna see that bimmer on bags Misha?? That write up on driven motive was awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


 the only bags in that bimmer you gonna see is some groceries in the trunk.  
btw just sold the e30 ,guy is picking it up end of april,hoping my e 21 will be ready by then,thats the one that will be bagged most likely,if i could get some kind of discount on parts.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> the only bags in that bimmer you gonna see is some groceries in the trunk.
> btw just sold the e30 ,guy is picking it up end of april,hoping my e 21 will be ready by then,thats the one that will be bagged most likely,if i could get some kind of discount on parts.


 what the E30 is gone.. damn!!! that was beautiful. well I guess we will have to wait and see this E21 I'm excited :beer::beer:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

vwgliin05 said:


> what the E30 is gone.. damn!!! that was beautiful. well I guess we will have to wait and see this E21 I'm excited :beer::beer:


 when are you gonna get a bmw ? assuming youre still looking that is


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

when I sell my tdi and can find a nice white e30... like so or when u wanna sell urs or trade for a gli haha


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

vwgliin05 said:


> when I sell my tdi and can find a nice white e30... like so or when u wanna sell urs or trade for a gli haha


 i love that e30, it sits great! 

and oh i see i'll keep you in mind if i do change my mind


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

rickyislazy said:


>


 Car is still classy as f*ck Ricky!


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

MoWsE said:


>


 The rides are looking solid, guys! :beer:


----------



## wallacejr30 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Prime. said:


> :beer::beer:


 Nice!


----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)

Just barely finished. Being held up by winter tires but not for long better pictures soon


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nice!


 Thanks man. My flow controls from you guys are supposed to be here today :thumbup::thumbup: 

Just gotta get the front down some more.


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Wheels will be here soon.









And some extra I found online


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^Wow! My mouth literally just dropped open and I honestly don't know why because I hate red on cars but for some reason it just looks so right on yours :thumbup:


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

thepirate said:


> ^Wow! My mouth literally just dropped open and I honestly don't know why because I hate red on cars but for some reason it just looks so right on yours :thumbup:


thanks!


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Heres a few of mine

Vr5 b5 wagon in the uk









































Thanks
Rob


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

The lack of mk2's on air makes me really sad  - but reading every page of this and the hard lines thread has given me a lot of ideas.

There are some gorgeous cars in here - keep em coming!
(and if anyone is laying rocker in a mk1/2/3/rado post some pics and what kind of modification you did!) that's where I'm headed eventually, I'm just happy to have air at all right now.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Laying rocker on a mk2 is going to be a major feat. Even a mk3 cabby would be tough to get to lay flat. You'll be laying subframe before the rocker touches.


----------



## Mr. Mk1 (Dec 10, 2011)

b6lovin said:


> if anyone is laying rocker in a mk1


To lay rocker on a MK1 requires serious surgery. 3.5" body drop-


















I also had to narrow the track width by 6" to tuck the 15x7 ET0 w/ 165/50's.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## mk?_Jason (Apr 2, 2009)

Barry I'm truly jealous of your car.....just sayin


----------



## mk?_Jason (Apr 2, 2009)

Barry I'm truly jealous of your car.....just sayin


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

Mr. Mk1 said:


> To lay rocker on a MK1 requires serious surgery. 3.5" body drop-
> 
> ic:ic:ic:


Does your engine bay get incredibly dirty?


----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

JPmkV said:


> Does your engine bay get incredibly dirty?


I'm sure he enclosed his tubs.

And Mr. MK1 - THAT is what I'm talkin about!! This is the air forum, I want to see some TRUE lowness. I know first hand how much work it takes to get there - I'm just curious what routs different people have taken. Most notably with the rear. Moving the subframe/engine/front suspension "up" (for lack of a better word) is all good. It's this rear beam thing that really has me thrown for a loop. I'd like to do this without resorting to constructing a whole custom IRS... If body dropping is the "quick" fix though, so be it.

Seriously, more pictures of that mk1 man. It looks amazing.

(and to be clear, if I can get the subframe laid out on 16's to start - I'll be plenty happy. But we all know it doesn't stop there. Ever.)


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Got it a good bit lower in the rear. No notch yet but the passenger side is sitting at 22" and the driver at 21 1/4" so it needs it.


----------



## Mr. Mk1 (Dec 10, 2011)

b6lovin said:


> I'm sure he enclosed his tubs.
> 
> And Mr. MK1 - THAT is what I'm talkin about!! This is the air forum, I want to see some TRUE lowness. I know first hand how much work it takes to get there - I'm just curious what routs different people have taken. Most notably with the rear. Moving the subframe/engine/front suspension "up" (for lack of a better word) is all good. It's this rear beam thing that really has me thrown for a loop. I'd like to do this without resorting to constructing a whole custom IRS... If body dropping is the "quick" fix though, so be it.
> 
> ...


Yeah the rear is tough. And 16's will make it even worse. In order to get laid out you are going to have to build a new axle or mod the stock one. You will need to likely narrow it by quite a bit just to get it to tuck past the stock fender flairs.

The other downside is (as you likely already know) there is no subframe on a MK1. With that said you choices are either to move everything up separately or move it all up at the same time with a body drop. Body drop also helps with the floors which in stock from are lower than the rockers as well.

Here is another MK1 that has been body dropped. He also made a completely custom rear axle- here

As for my truck... thank you. It is still a work in process. Here is a shot of it just before I tore it apart to do the body drop-


















Full build thread here


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)




----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's my setup with the temp wheels. Waiting on adapters this week. New lip/fenders rolled days ago new pics to come.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

One from last weekend at Water By The Bridge in Louisville. Thanks to my new good friend Wes for the shot.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

One more.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Love this shot.. The harli is static (upoo2).










Photo credit goes to MissWint.


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

reynolds9000 said:


> Love this shot.. The harli is static (upoo2).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you running adapters/spacers in the rear?


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

Got my setup done last week, still on my winter wheels


----------



## Rcbowman369 (Mar 26, 2008)

One from last weekend


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

DasHunta said:


> Are you running adapters/spacers in the rear?


Im using 10mm spacers in the rear. ET15 after spacers.


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

vDuByu92 said:


>


 
:thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> :thumbup:


thanks man, cant wait for the cruise to dod with you guys. :beer:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

VAGwhore said:


>


Digging da new wheels, bro! Even w/out them caps, they still look sik!


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

Dayyyyyammmmn...that thing is clean. Like that a lot.



Rcbowman369 said:


> One from last weekend


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## fillipo (Feb 17, 2010)

a few from the show this weekend


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)

Quick cell phone pictures from the day I finished it.


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

fillipo said:


> a few from the show this weekend


awesome shot.


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

LPhiE said:


>


What are the specs on those wheels?


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

WINTER MODE STILL


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

:what:


----------



## Werner D. (Feb 22, 2012)

LiNK


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Werner D. said:


>


Servus mein frau


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

A work in progress need to get the rear down and waiting on wheels. Just an iPhone pic for now.


----------



## fillipo (Feb 17, 2010)

Went out and shot Woody's Jetta today...


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

^^^ needs more lip and low :sly:

amazing car and pic eace:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

my girlfriends car


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

the fuzzy one said:


> my girlfriends car


first mk5 ive seen pull off those wheels :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

mmmm Fuzzyfied. :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## sameiro25 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Summa time*


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## fillipo (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Slamburglar (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

fillipo said:


>


BEAUTIFUL :heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Bryan did you sell the B5?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Bryan did you sell the B5?


Yes, sold it about a month ago so I could start funding some toys for the mk5 :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

fillipo said:


>


 so perfect eace:


----------



## akajeremy (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

i need my car back from paint


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

akajeremy said:


>


 Damn, that looks so clean!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

akajeremy said:


> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5040/7050587909_54511c94c7_b.jpg


 Amazing! what kit is this? is it airlift slam in front and rear or?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mk3 jetta96 said:


> i need my car back from paint


 hurry up home skillet.


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

Hey buckle shhhh... its getting there


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hah! Stop by next week sometime pal.


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

will do i wanna check out the V2 alil more


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

g-black said:


>


 what wheels are these ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mk3 jetta96 said:


> will do i wanna check out the V2 alil more


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

The wheels are sold so im on a hunt for new ones


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

TBH I've no idea! They were listed on the bay and I had to have them! 19x 10.5j rear. Have searched for them but never found them. According to the seller the company that made them went bust. 

Edit: there actually called AWC Nurnberg, but there a discontinued wheel!


----------



## akajeremy (Oct 12, 2011)

MK5-2.5 said:


> Damn, that looks so clean!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


 ty sir :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

mk3 jetta96 said:


> i need my car back from paint


 On point!!!! Seriously makes me reconsider texture and those sideskirts. :thumbup:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

akajeremy said:


>


 Are you're alphards running backwards? 

Love the car btw :thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

joecastro420 said:


> Digging da new wheels, bro! Even w/out them caps, they still look sik!


 Well thank you sir! Hopefully will get to order the caps on Monday, they are hella spensive! Gotta pay to play though right? :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

Airlift front and rear/ Accuair management/ Dakota digital gauges











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

awful cell pic but really excited


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

My GLI with the new wheel


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

crappy cell pics for now.. sorry


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

wow. i'm in love! 

what's the specs on the rears?


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

staygold89 said:


> wow. i'm in love!
> 
> what's the specs on the rears?


 Thanks dude. There 17x10 et40ish. I believe:beer:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)




----------



## renounced (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## akajeremy (Oct 12, 2011)

Markg813 said:


> Are you're alphards running backwards?
> 
> Love the car btw :thumbup:


 lol thats how they work. left side goes opposite direction 


thanks for the love anyway 

EDIT: left side pic


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Last year 

 



This year


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

Nice dude now you need a Golf R front to set it off even more!


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Not a big fan of the R front bumper thats why i went with the Euro Gti bumper


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

wheels go on tomorrow!!


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

IMG_3019 EDIT by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

MK5-2.5 said:


> This year


 Does everything bolt up with a new fender, hood, headlights, grill and bumper?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Does everything bolt up with a new fender, hood, headlights, grill and bumper?


 want to know more about this as well.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Rat4Life said:


> want to know more about this as well.


 Everything will bolt up from a JSW, however the wheel arches are different from a MK5/JSW (thin) to a MK6 (thick). 










It's really hard to tell in this photo, but follow the body line on the front fender, it's thin towards the rear, but follow it forward and the line gets fatter towards the bumper. 

It's all doable, except to need some body work on the front bumper.


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Theres still more to it than just getting fenders and a bumper and bolting it up. I found out the hardway you have to get alot more than just that stuff


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> Everything will bolt up from a JSW, however the wheel arches are different from a MK5/JSW (thin) to a MK6 (thick).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think that is the same car as this in the link 

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...a-sportwagen-into-mk6-jetta-sportwagen-r.html


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Just got this back from install by Rat4life


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

been on air for a couple weeks now, it is the best


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

air for 4 days and holy god i can't believe i ever owned coils.


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cell shot from last night. 

white on white.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That looks excellent!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks man!

We did a few new things this season including: matte white wrap, color matched work tri-spokes, e-Level upgrade and the TAROX big brake conversion. There are few more things coming before H2O! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Merrigans wagon? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected]'s


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> [email protected]'s


Ohhhhh damn son. Damn...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Love the car but WAY too much poke. Have you driven the car with those wheels yet? Unless you run higher pressure (like we all should, why drive around stupid low breaking your car) you will destroy those tires and arches in days. 



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Current stance... :sly:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

ARE30TWO said:


>


Looks so good dude. I met you that day at Greg's house when you dropped off the paddle valves.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

today


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^That looks rad. :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

thepirate said:


> ^That looks rad. :thumbup:


thanks man here are a few more i took today


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

wow, that jetta looks sweet on nue's! :beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

prospal said:


> Looks so good dude. I met you that day at Greg's house when you dropped off the paddle valves.


Oh what's up man!! Thanks:beer:


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)

Dint mind the dirt


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
niice matt, i see the subframe is doing wonders


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Moar of that ^^ GTI :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

my daily eos.. new wheels on the way


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

I can finally post in this thread  sorry for the dirty car. had no time to clean it


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

R "Dirty" 2  Only actually just an R

Looks good!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^merica









*instagram photo*


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Eurotuner. said:


> R "Dirty" 2  Only actually just an R
> 
> Looks good!


thanks. should have some better pics by this weekend when shes all clean


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

brake_dust said:


>


america, f*ck yeah!


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## vdubbin3 (Nov 21, 2006)

:thumbup:


thepirate said:


> ^merica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>


Damn I love these wheels:thumbup:


----------



## GTIKole. (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

MKVdubbin said:


>


lovin that front grill vinyl, is that custom made? or is it painted on?


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

wannabeeuroTR said:


>


love these wheels.:thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Never you mind the dark grey rs6 bumper...


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Starting of my stainless hard line setup in the GLI R32 AWD setup!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

First clean up of the year.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

from tonight by todd williams 83, on Flickr


my new trunk setup by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DBP + night = win. :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow that looks amazing soo clean :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Few favorites I've already posted on S|W and A3 forums..


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Dutch that rolling shot is great!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

luke wl. said:


> Dutch that rolling shot is great!


 thanks man, i really like it:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Not sure if this will work... 

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1623099217545


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Some BS cell phone panoramic action


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

finally some progress on mine...wheels are just temporary


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> lovin that front grill vinyl, is that custom made? or is it painted on?


 Thank you!

It's actually fabric that was also used for the interior trim. I used spray adhesive to put the fabric onto the grille then sealed it to make it waterproof. It feels like plastic when you touch it and I've washed it like three times with no issues.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Few favorites I've already posted on S|W and A3 forums..












So clean, sir. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Who reverse mounted the wheels? Looks fantastic!


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

Iv been wanting to post up in here for a LONG time so now I can finally 
eace: Wheels are now on as of yesterday so I will update with pics soon! ic: 
Bad Cellphone pic 
 
ic:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dOWa242 said:


> Who reverse mounted the wheels? Looks fantastic!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I wanted to do this to my LM's. Was talking to Rotiform about it but they kind of talked me out of it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dOWa242 said:


> Was talking to Rotiform about it.


  

So you talked to company B about company A's product and they convinced you not to use it in the manner you would have liked? Shocking. 

Just do it. I've had no issues.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> So you talked to company B about company A's product and they convinced you not to use it in the manner you would have liked? Shocking.
> 
> Just do it. I've had no issues.


 Did you machine the face to flatten the lip or no?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

najob08 said:


> Did you machine the face to flatten the lip or no?


 Which face? But no, I did no machining. It wasn't necessary.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I know, I know - Some say you need to machine. They said it would weaken the face to machine it. I have been reading up on it. Machining will also make the offset not quite as aggresive. Mine are already +25 et so if I don't machine they might be a little too agressive for my mk4. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

That Audi is beautiful!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

DubGirl13 said:


> That Audi is beautiful!!


 I like your wheel fitment. What's on the bottom of your headlights?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Few favorites I've already posted on S|W and A3 forums..


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> I like your wheel fitment. What's on the bottom of your headlights?


 Thank you, they are OEM Lexan headlight covers to protect the lenses :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll play along...tough to compete with Jason's A3 though :beer:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


>


 Jason is such a show off


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

eurotrsh said:


> Jason is such a show off


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rub-ISH said:


> I'll play along...tough to compete with Jason's A3 though :beer:


 Don't even gimme that BS!!!! :screwy: Yours is looking great Brandon! :thumbup::beer: 



[email protected] said:


>





eurotrsh said:


> Jason is such a show off





[email protected] said:


> :laugh::laugh:


 You guys are too much! :laugh: :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

LMs are sick Jason! What are the specs... Oh wait :laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

ohai


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhaidur


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

ohhai :snowcool:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

love it!! any more pics?


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Golf R by Barros!, on Flickr


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)

now with new wheels.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

one more 

 
Golf R by Barros!, on Flickr


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

bmpR32vw said:


> now with new wheels.


 best use of aeros i've seen...possibly ever. Gold bolts woulda been cool too.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

bmpR32vw said:


> now with new wheels.


 So clean! 



Dutchmastr9 said:


> one more
> 
> 
> Golf R by Barros!, on Flickr


 Looks so good and awesome photos such good spots :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

bmpR32vw said:


> now with new wheels.


 CJ looks great black on black,i wish when you dropped off the car it had those wheels on it.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

choey said:


> So clean!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so good and awesome photos such good spots :thumbup:


 Thanks. Boston has some sweet spots to shoot at. this is one of my favorites:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> Thanks. Boston has some sweet spots to shoot at. this is one of my favorites:thumbup:


 Is that seaport near eastie? :thumbup:


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

No more pink vette wheels, pics with the new rollers....yes i know frnt flares are ****ty lol. didnt have time to stick new ones on before these were taken....


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

and new brakes


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Is that seaport near eastie? :thumbup:


 It's the one kinda by the Boston world trade center and the fishers wharf


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> It's the one kinda by the Boston world trade center and the fishers wharf


 I might have to borrow your location on account of...it's dope ic::heart:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I might have to borrow your location on account of...it's dope ic::heart:


 Nope can't do that  it's the marine industrial park


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

new ones of my buddy Brandon and I:


----------



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> one more
> 
> 
> Golf R by Barros!, on Flickr


 Was this done with light painting?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Was this done with light painting?


 Yes, Andy Barros is an all pro light painter.


----------



## med_cold_drink (Jan 16, 2005)

Looking at getting back into a new vw in the coming months and considering bags. My only experience with them has been on mini trucks so I have a question. How loud are the compressors when they switch on when they are mounted in the spare in a golf/gti? 

Tried searching but couldn't come up with much. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

med_cold_drink said:


> Looking at getting back into a new vw in the coming months and considering bags. My only experience with them has been on mini trucks so I have a question. How loud are the compressors when they switch on when they are mounted in the spare in a golf/gti?
> 
> Tried searching but couldn't come up with much. Thanks in advance.


 It really depends on which compressors you get, and how you cover them. I have dual 444's and nothing but the stock trunk liner over the top and its not to bad. Im planning on adding some dynamat to quiet it down a bit.


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Was this done with light painting?


 yes it was 



PatientlyWaiting said:


> Yes, Andy Barros is an all pro light painter.


 this. hes getting really good :thumbup:


----------



## med_cold_drink (Jan 16, 2005)

98DUB said:


> It really depends on which compressors you get, and how you cover them. I have dual 444's and nothing but the stock trunk liner over the top and its not to bad. Im planning on adding some dynamat to quiet it down a bit.


 Is it essentially the more expensive the compressor the quieter? Also, trucks typically mount them under the bed, is there nowhere to put them under the car or is it just avoided to keep them dry?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

med_cold_drink said:


> Is it essentially the more expensive the compressor the quieter? Also, trucks typically mount them under the bed, is there nowhere to put them under the car or is it just avoided to keep them dry?


 Euro guys are for all show. They do it to keep them dry and clean to show off. Truck guys build setups to drag the crap out of them and play with them, Euro guys tend not too.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

med_cold_drink said:


> Is it essentially the more expensive the compressor the quieter? Also, trucks typically mount them under the bed, is there nowhere to put them under the car or is it just avoided to keep them dry?


 Price doesn't have a direct correlation to sound levels. That said, I've heard from guys who've switched from 1 or 2 of Viair's 380C compressor(s) to the same number of 480C(s) and said they were notably quieter.

I've seen maybe a handful of builds on european cars with some or all of the system components mounted outside the car. It's not common, but there's no real reason not to if you aren't trying to build a show piece.

In my personal experience, the 480Cs are not terribly loud. 100% duty cycle has come in handy numerous times, too. I have two of them in my A3 mounted as such:










I have a block of board foam that fills in the middle to support the factory floor piece and it cuts down a lot of the noise. I can make out spoken word on my stereo at volume 8 (out of 30). That's what I set the max. on volume at, it's not very loud. Your best bet to get an idea of sound levels, though, is to sit in a few cars with air and let the compressors run.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

vDuByu92 said:


>


 bauws


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

^ Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> and new brakes
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...71651657_127410686656_9831144_710850006_n.jpg


 
add some ponies to that thing that deems brakes like that necessary?


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

New wheels coming soon
Credit goes to rat4life and OVRWRKD for install.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks good outside of the garage:thumbup:


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

some from last weekend


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> and new brakes


 These are work equip vanguard? they look great!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

slo deno said:


> add some ponies to that thing that deems brakes like that necessary?


 It's about as worked as you can get for a 2.5 less any sort of forced induction or internal work. The kit actually has a very stock like brake pedal feel due to the piston configuration and piston size. This is really what differentiates the TAROX setups from the competition. The kit is a 318mm two piece with red anodized bells and red anodized six pot calipers. 

Work Equip Voggards


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

4TheHonor said:


> New wheels coming soon
> Credit goes to rat4life and OVRWRKD for install.


 Christopher hows e-level working so far? when are you mounting up new wheels?


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> Looks good outside of the garage:thumbup:


 I think so too. 



Rat4Life said:


> Christopher hows e-level working so far? when are you mounting up new wheels?


 E-level is working perfectly, haven't had any issues. 
New wheels will be mounted up hopefully within a few weeks. Wheels are all set just need to get tires and have them mounted.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Its not quite done yet, just got the bags on a couple days ago. 
Still need to find out what the rear right is hanging up on and a frame notch. 

Oh and yes I know i need a new lip. I figured out that lips, cooler lids and 80mph dont mix


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

rickyislazy said:


>


 Cras look great, info on the last car!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

LAYINLOW said:


> Cras look great, info on the last car!


 The Passat is on rokkor coilovers


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mihneagabriel said:


>


 Those wheels are proper :thumbup:


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Those wheels are proper :thumbup:


 Thank you. 

A lot of people dont like them but then again they dont pay for the car or the wheels so I don't really care. haha


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Tell 'em to eat it, your car is dope.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone 4 on Tapatalk.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

ALRDesign said:


>


 awesome wheels but that's air? it seems like you should be waaaay lower.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jrbrownie00 said:


> awesome wheels but that's air? it seems like you should be waaaay lower.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

mihneagabriel said:


> Thank you.
> 
> A lot of people dont like them but then again they dont pay for the car or the wheels so I don't really care. haha


 One of my favorite OEM wheels. Car looks great!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Doug K from Connecticut 
mk5 rabbit 
laying out on 205/40/18" 

 
IMG_2842 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr 
 
IMG_2834 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7097/7130270143_f62ce2aa5e_c.jpg[/img] IMG_2838 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

bored today


LOL by gtijoey, on Flickr


overedit! by gtijoey, on Flickr


GTIRAIN by gtijoey, on Flickr


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Do you mind posting wheel/tire specs? That looks awesome, I'm just curious.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

ryan's jetta


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## fillipo (Feb 17, 2010)

a few shots from today's shoot of Danny's harli


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


>


that stance could easily be static, you can see tire on both front and back wheels.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Maserati Music 2  by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

my bagged 20th at goodman by e.shell, on Flickr

eace:


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

fillipo said:


> a few shots from today's shoot of Danny's harli


:screwy: i don't get the fad with the harlequin cars.. looks like riceee if you ask me


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> :screwy: i don't get the fad with the harlequin cars.. looks like riceee if you ask me


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> :screwy: i don't get the fad with the harlequin cars.. looks like riceee if you ask me


Looks at signature.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

prospal said:


> Looks at signature.


I just was thinking the exact same thing... and for the record, I :heart: Harlequins


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

Untitled by Paul Yacovone Photography, on Flickr


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> :screwy: i don't get the fad with the harlequin cars.. looks like riceee if you ask me


:facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jrbrownie00 said:


> that stance could easily be static, you can see tire on both front and back wheels.


But one has nothing to do with the other. My car can go to stock height, so it mustn't be on air right? See what I mean?


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

_MG_1397 by Toe_Ball, on Flickr


_MG_1404 by Toe_Ball, on Flickr


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

prospal said:


> Looks at signature.


zing.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

garwee said:


> ic:
> ic:


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

jetbbs by Roman Goldberg, on Flickr


jetbbs2 by Roman Goldberg, on Flickr


jetbbs3 by Roman Goldberg, on Flickr


jettbbs5 by Roman Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

^^^ Roman that looks great :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

^^^^^ X2 looks perfect


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

Ray:. said:


>


Looking good bro:thumbup:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Big City Ballin by Ryan Gravelle, on Flickr


----------



## WOB 99MK3 (Dec 5, 2005)

2010_Golf-10 by aaronmconway, on Flickr



2010_Golf-5 by aaronmconway, on Flickr


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

a65 by jigglesGS, on Flickr


a61 by jigglesGS, on Flickr


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^ Fffffuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh.............


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kxp1qp
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

a6 is perfect, Jay. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

^awesome colors


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BLK1.8Turbo said:


>


Looks awesome, Nick! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

insert clever name said:


> a65 by jigglesGS, on Flickr
> 
> 
> a61 by jigglesGS, on Flickr


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)

All ****ty iphone pics :/


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome, Nick! :thumbup::beer:


thanks andrew! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## apoleski (Oct 22, 2010)

eurofest


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

vwsparky said:


>


Yeaaahhh Sparky.. Sad news about the avant


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Agreed. Ugly chrome and machined front wheels are killing it for me, talk about taking it back 10 years. The two cars in the back are no better looking from what I can tell. 



white pepper said:


>


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

Sztance szmance


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

r32polak said:


> Sztance szmance












old wheels better!


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> old wheels better!


lol work in progress..


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jetta11J said:


>


who is this ?


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

vwgliin05 said:


> who is this ?


B Lahr.. He does not get on much so I put a shot I got last weekend up..


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

WOB 99MK3 said:


> 2010_Golf-10 by aaronmconway, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 2010_Golf-5 by aaronmconway, on Flickr


What percent tint is this?


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

@wob 99mk3 is that a sportwagon lip?


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## WOB 99MK3 (Dec 5, 2005)

ripNdip said:


> @wob 99mk3 is that a sportwagon lip?



golf Votex lip, you can order them through your parts department.


and for the tint question above its 25% i believe.


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

My buddy J.P. at a show this weekend


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

J.P.'s B6 is straight nasty! Im diggin the new wheels too. :heart:
Does he still got the stripper in the trunk?


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

joecastro420 said:


> J.P.'s B6 is straight nasty! Im diggin the new wheels too. :heart:
> Does he still got the stripper in the trunk?


:laugh:


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my. :heart:
what are those wheels?? :thumbup:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

RH ZW4's on 3'' and 4'' lips - 18x10 and 18x11


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> :screwy: i don't get the fad with the harlequin cars.. looks like riceee if you ask me


 :facepalm:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thank you Joey!!! :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

finally in his new home.... fresh move into my new house with a garage finally...


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

GTI Fish 7 said:


> Not the prettiest MKV and not done but...


Those wheels look awesome!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

good thread!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

****ty iPhone pic for now but more to come


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

aVWGTIguy said:


> ****ty iPhone pic for now but more to come
> 
> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/adamdonna/1b5fc87d.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> ccws with uncut faces?


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

ccw smoothies


----------



## BirdMan Jr (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

DSC_0148 by J_Freder, on Flickr

DSC_0116 by J_Freder, on Flickr


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ripNdip said:


> DSC_0148 by J_Freder, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0116 by J_Freder, on Flickr


Looking good Dylan! :beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That hose reel is awesome


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> That hose reel is awesome


We recycle at the shop.


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't have a VW or audi, but figured i'd throw my car up in here lol. Hope thats alright! crappy photo...its been really crappy out lately so i'm waiting for the weekend to grab a few better pics (and ones where the car is actually clean )


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

WHORE.


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## BirdMan Jr (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Got rid of this:










and replaced it with this:










Bought the JSW on 05/03 and it was already bagged on 05/07.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> Got rid of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sick!!!! Winn Vw for the win! New car and bags all in one day!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## jdi9589 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

how do all of you afford bags?! there has to be an affordable set out there somewhere.. anyone hook me up with some brands to check out for some budget bags?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> how do all of you afford bags?! there has to be an affordable set out there somewhere.. anyone hook me up with some brands to check out for some budget bags?


 you gotta work hard and save up. 
dont blow money away, then you could get them.
here is the place:
http://bagriders.com/modlab/categories/BAGS-AND-KITS/VOLKSWAGEN/


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

basically look at the stuff you buy, cut out the morning bed bull, coffee or whatever random needless expenditures. Stop spending money on small things for the car. Become a hermit and don't spend money on going out. Then while saving do research on what your going to get and plan the build. Then on glorious day you can ride on fluffy clouds.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

buy it nice or buy it twice


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just gotta put that work in dude, I sold all my Mk4 R32 stuff (along with the car, lol) to fund the JSW airride.

New rollers mounted.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

jazzcat2001 said:


> buy it nice or buy it twice


Never heard that one. :thumbup::thumbup: I tend to use "buy once, cry once." lol




jdi9589 said:


>


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Rat4Life said:


> you gotta work hard and save up.
> dont blow money away, then you could get them.
> here is the place:
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/categories/BAGS-AND-KITS/VOLKSWAGEN/


analog vs manual? 

and any other good places? or is this basically where everyone gets their kits?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> analog vs manual?
> 
> and any other good places? or is this basically where everyone gets their kits?


I pieced mine together from all over the internet. I didn't use a so-called "kit". It saved me a lot of money. Open Road Tuning was very helpful, you should check out their store also. They have excellent customer service and Andrew will help get your questions answered.


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> analog vs manual?
> 
> and any other good places? or is this basically where everyone gets their kits?


I also pieced my kit from all over the internet. After all was said and done, bagriders has great shipping, which was perfect for fittings. I also stumbled across this little gem: http://store.gaugemagazine.com/ which had some great prices and amazing customer service; I seriously can't recommend them enough. Best company I dealt with out of the bunch.

Save yourself a ton of money by understanding how these systems work so you can build your own kit. Piece used stuff together, search for the best deals, and you'll be amazed at how affordable air ride can be. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> analog vs manual?
> 
> and any other good places? or is this basically where everyone gets their kits?


 i recommend analog as a base management.
if you like presets go for autopilot v2 
but if you have money to spent get e-level, just remember that e-level install will be pricier if you not doing install yourself.
kits are good because they include every little fittting and sometimes have a special discounted price, fittings get pricey if purchased by them self.
http://http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK5-GOLF{47}GTI-FULL-KIT-WITH-ANALOG-MANAGEMENT.html
http://http://bagriders.com/modlab/...TI-FULL-KIT-WITH-AUTOPILOT-V2-MANAGEMENT.html


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

So dirty :facepalm:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


Okay, eff you man. You need to stop posting pictures of your car... you're making everyone else look bad.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

najob08 said:


> Okay, eff you man. You need to stop posting pictures of your car... you're making everyone else look bad.


He makes me miss my A3 so much.


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

A teaser until I fully finish the car... :beer:


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

savphili said:


> A teaser until I fully finish the car... :beer:


:sly:

i need to move back...im missing all the fun stuff


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

jazzcat2001 said:


> :sly:
> 
> i need to move back...im missing all the fun stuff


You sure are man, we miss you over here! :beer:


----------



## SPLLANCER (Apr 20, 2011)

fillipo said:


>


Wheel specs please?


----------



## SPLLANCER (Apr 20, 2011)

g-black said:


>


Sorry, one more... Wheel specs? Awesome fitment!


----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Jquick24 said:


>


love this pic! i'm a sucker for a little poke :thumbup:


----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> love this pic! i'm a sucker for a little poke :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> how do all of you afford bags?! there has to be an affordable set out there somewhere.. anyone hook me up with some brands to check out for some budget bags?


Tax return :laugh:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> how do all of you afford bags?! there has to be an affordable set out there somewhere.. anyone hook me up with some brands to check out for some budget bags?


16th Birthday Present from my Dad :thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> how do all of you afford bags?! there has to be an affordable set out there somewhere.. anyone hook me up with some brands to check out for some budget bags?


work


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Bagged my stage 2 ED30 2 weeks ago!
Dirty rims:banghead:










Airlift autopilot V2
Airlift slam xl front
bagyards classic rear
Viair 444C

:heart:


----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> how do all of you afford bags?! there has to be an affordable set out there somewhere.. anyone hook me up with some brands to check out for some budget bags?


Totaled my daily, used the insurance $$. 

Now I have a bagged daily. :laugh:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Jquick24 said:


>


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:

How do you like the GLI lip with air? Any issues airing completely out? Thinking about going back to a GLI lip instead of the 4 motion.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Steven's audi b7
airlift kit
dtm skirts were off at the time of install
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5339/7219758618_1b06d550cd_c.jpg[/img] IMG_2993 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7090/7219755882_cdda8ff566_c.jpg[/img] IMG_2983-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Jquick24 said:


> Totaled my daily, used the insurance $$.
> 
> Now I have a bagged daily. :laugh:


X2!!! :laugh:


----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)

Markg813 said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
> 
> How do you like the GLI lip with air? Any issues airing completely out? Thinking about going back to a GLI lip instead of the 4 motion.


Not one problem at all so far.


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Tax return :laugh:


 the most i got on my tax return was $550 lol :banghead:



AndrewDaniels said:


> 16th Birthday Present from my Dad :thumbup:


 16th?! so your first car was a bagged vw??? lucky s.o.a.b. 



prospal said:


> work


I do quite a lot of that lol 37 hour work weeks while going to school full time :banghead: good thing my semester is finally over. i got the money for it, just unsure if i want to shell out 3grand just to raise and lower my car lol would rather get air ride for my rat rod project :thumbup:



Jquick24 said:


> Totaled my daily, used the insurance $$.
> 
> Now I have a bagged daily. :laugh:


damnnn lol i guess good things do come to those who wait.. or you could just brake check someone on the highway :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

GolfL said:


> Bagged my stage 2 ED30 2 weeks ago!
> Dirty rims:banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


Audi splits?


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

sp33dy said:


>


EPIC!!!  :beer: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> Audi splits?


Yessir! 

BBS RS861 aka BBS speedline A6 with candywhite harts. But the are a bit dirty, thats why it is a bit greyish.

19" 8.5J :thumbup:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

Simona washing her cabrio by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

bagged with temp plates :heart:


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

DubGirl13 said:


>


I love seeing you guys when you're up in WA. :heart::thumbup:

GLI picks soon when I finish. :facepalm:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

got everything buttoned up and put on this past weekend


















not as low as i want but it'll do until i get my fenders pulled


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

got some new shoes:wave:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

justmalpica said:


> got some new shoes:wave:


Chrome or polished Range Rover wheels?

Looks good regardless, and fitment is on point. :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Miotke said:


> Chrome or polished Range Rover wheels?
> 
> Looks good regardless, and fitment is on point. :thumbup:


look polished and look greeeeeeeat :thumbup:


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Dutch R by Barros!, on Flickr


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

2loDiesel said:


>


I'm trying so hard to like this. The wheels don't do it for me in black. Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I'm trying so hard to like this. The wheels don't do it for me in black. Different strokes, I guess.


Yeah man. I've seen ONE set of phone dials (I understand these are splits so they're different, but...no) that I liked. Ever. Perhaps if they were pushed out a bit, it would pull it together a little better? Not sure. But it's not my car. :thumbup:


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

they're very hard to pull of in pictures, but i get different reactions when seen in person


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

2loDiesel said:


> they're very hard to pull of in pictures, but i get different reactions when seen in person


I think most of the wheel detail in these pics is lost because of the white/black balance. I think a little spacing will make these pop a bit better. Personal preference I guess, if you like it, that's all that matters. Trust me, I have a place in my heart for those wheels. I just broke a barrel on one of mine 2 weeks ago, gunna build them up to some mean specs.


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

i lost a center cap , took them all off, you have any idea where i can find one?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

2loDiesel said:


> i lost a center cap , took them all off, you have any idea where i can find one?


They are unicorns, good luck, you'll prob need to go custom.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> They are unicorns, good luck, you'll prob need to go custom.


Can I play the phonedial game!??! I miss this god damn thing.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That was my favorite A3.. I was saddened when you sold it.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Miotke said:


> I love seeing you guys when you're up in WA. :heart::thumbup:
> 
> GLI picks soon when I finish. :facepalm:


Thank you :thumbup: We will be in the boy's Volvo for Leavenworth, but both cars will be at Waterwerks this year :beer:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Stock wheels, weird camber since I'm trying to run some other wheels but they're getting refinished soon, and my "1" setting isn't all that low, but a damn good photo, courtesy of Eric Johnston:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eurotrsh said:


> Can I play the phonedial game!??! I miss this god damn thing.


:heart:

Took the car out for the first time this weekend with the newly refinished wheels @ Motion Auto Show


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

New new


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


> New new


That picture is so sick :beer::beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ericjohnston27 said:


> New new


awesome awesome! :heart::heart:



aVWGTIguy said:


>


must.see.in.person


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

reynolds9000 said:


> That was my favorite A3.. I was saddened when you sold it.


Me too, the worst part is the dude "loved" the wheels so much that he posted them for sale when he got back to NC.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :heart:
> 
> Took the car out for the first time this weekend with the newly refinished wheels @ Motion Auto Show


What's your bay look like now? Still ostriched?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Nope 

Chromed. Center piece color-matched to wheels. Changed up the trunk a bit too.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Nope
> 
> Chromed. Center piece color-matched to wheels. Changed up the trunk a bit too.


ic:ic:ic:ic::heart:


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

a few more....


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

sunilbass said:


>


brazzers


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

My homie Thayers B5.5 wagon at SoWo.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> brazzers


 :laugh:


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

A pic from today. :thumbup:


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

Miotke said:


> Chrome or polished Range Rover wheels?
> 
> Looks good regardless, and fitment is on point. :thumbup:





vwgliin05 said:


> look polished and look greeeeeeeat :thumbup:


 They are polished thanks guys:beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Couple more of Oliver's mk6


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Couple quick pics at work today


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Finally took some pictures of my car. Big thanks to Bagriders and AAC. 



















Shortly after these picture I took off the stupid wood.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Gut deer?


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Canananada3456 (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

Swink's A3. by Chris Rousseau, on Flickr


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

vDuByu92 said:


>


 that jetta is amazing! :thumbup: 
 
Cabrio in P.A.-8 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

vDuByu92 said:


>


 Um, wow!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Gut deer?


 Man down


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Is that one of those motorsports things where you have an air induction through the headlight?  

But seriously, that sucks I am sorry to see it.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

Looks Good ^^^


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Less spacer in the rear on the mk6 to get it to tuck like the front. Looks good as it is, but i think it would pop if you had the rear lip of the wheel tucking.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Is that one of those motorsports things where you have an air induction through the headlight?
> 
> But seriously, that sucks I am sorry to see it.


hahahaha **** happens. That's why they make toilet paper.


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh so close to done!


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

Gyntry said:


> Oh so close to done!


looks awesome! i have the exact same red croc on my door skins, arm rest, and shift boot in my mkiv jetta.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Rpc07 said:


>


What lip/front end is this? It's not stock is it? Really digging it. Looks great :beer::beer:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Less spacer in the rear on the mk6 to get it to tuck like the front. Looks good as it is, but i think it would pop if you had the rear lip of the wheel tucking.


Im still working on that, only have the car on air a little over a week. Playing around with spacers and camber next. 




bryangb said:


> What lip/front end is this? It's not stock is it? Really digging it. Looks great :beer::beer:


Its the votex front lip.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

wuste 2012


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

My setup








Winter mode
















Show time

















Sent from my HD2


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Gotta love garage pics :thumbup:


----------



## JimmySVT (Jul 23, 2010)

^^^ dayum. I dunno what's cleaner the car or garage. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

***** got dat ORT swag ya dig?


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

Rpc07 said:


>


My favorite MK6  :thumbup: Looks so dope homie!

content:

Cabio Chillin at PK's House by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Few from a recent local show.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Freshly bagged! No notch...


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

^^^


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it! Simple and effective.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

If i didnt bought my MKV Edition 30

I would have bought a Scirocco :thumbup:

So clean


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Thanks again to Bagriders, Swoops & ESAD, and K&M Autokraft for the amazing body work* :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Ray:. said:


> My favorite MK6  :thumbup: Looks so dope homie!
> 
> content:
> 
> Cabio Chillin at PK's House by Ray Singh, on Flickr


LOVE this. :beer:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> LOVE this. :beer:


Thanks :thumbup::laugh: 



BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


Amazing detail :thumbup: This has got to be one of the *DOPEST* JSW out there :beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

Finally got my wheels on. Better pictures hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

DSC_01161 by Roman Goldberg, on Flickr


DSC_0163 by Roman Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Just took some nice shots from my car!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> ***** got dat ORT swag ya dig?


You pull of those wheels so well dude! :thumbup:



BigMeecH said:


> DSC_01161 by Roman Goldberg, on Flickr


Love it, Roman! Did you get the gauge? :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Andrew still need to get the front fitting good tho


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Untitled by MattMarques, on Flickr


Untitled by MattMarques, on Flickr


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

my freshly done 05 full r32 swap! just finished it on thursday!


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

BigMeecH said:


> DSC_01161 by Roman Goldberg, on Flickr


Epsilons?


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

and here a fresh summer shoot..











have a nice weekend guys..

reg kev


----------



## GTIKole. (Nov 19, 2008)

old wheels, New wheels being built.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

very clean, makes me miss my UG :thumbup:


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

GTIKole. said:


>


this is my dream stance, beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

16 or 17" RF faces? Either way, they look superb on the car.


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

eurotrsh said:


> 16 or 17" RF faces? Either way, they look superb on the car.


16s. thanks dude. :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

white pepper said:


> 16s. thanks dude. :beer:


----------



## racecab (Oct 3, 2011)

my cabby just a teaser for now.


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Hopefully will have some better shots soon:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

so much win on this page


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> so much win on this page


It's awesome because the way tapatalk is set on my phone, this is the only post on the page. :laugh:


----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Shiny Wheels Are Shiny by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
East Norwalk Train Station by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
BBS RS by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

Summer time
















Sent from my HD2


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

NS_PHATGLI said:


> my freshly done 05 full r32 swap! just finished it on thursday!


 Nice build man, love build threads that deliver! :thumbup:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

via LoweredLifestyle


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

vw-supreme said:


> and here a fresh summer shoot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love this...dont know why more people with mk2's dont put 17's on :thumbup:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

shadowdglx said:


>


 Looks great, glad to see it finally out and rolling around


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

LAYINLOW said:


> Looks great, glad to see it finally out and rolling around


 Yeah finally...


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> via LoweredLifestyle


 idk why but only wheels with lips can pull off this look, this just looks strange :what:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> idk why but only wheels with lips can pull off this look, this just looks strange :what:


----------



## Ayzed (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> idk why but only wheels with lips can pull off this look, this just looks strange :what:


 Got tired of lips.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> idk why but only wheels with lips can pull off this look, this just looks strange :what:


 I don't know if you noticed, but most here feel the opposite.


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

mr sarcastic said:


> I don't know if you noticed, but most here feel the opposite.


 just my .02, you can like what you like. and judging by this page most ppl like lips :thumbup:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> just my .02, you can like what you like. and judging by this page most ppl like lips :thumbup:


 Honestly who cares, its personal taste. So *you* dont like it. IDK why you even had to post your opinion. These forums and *vortex* in general would be a better place if people would post what they *do* like instead of what the *dont* like!! Just my .02 :wave:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

white pepper said:


> 16s. thanks dude. :beer:


 pep, they look insane bud :beer:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> just my .02, you can like what you like. and judging by this page most ppl like lips :thumbup:


 I do like what I like, hence why I put those wheels on my car. I've been saying this a lot lately, but I built the car with no one's taste in mind but my own. I'm happy with it and that's all that matters. Feel free to keep your change.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

LAYINLOW said:


> These forums and *vortex* in general would be a better place if people would post what they *do* like instead of what the *dont* like!!


 Positivity. :thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I do like what I like, hence why I put those wheels on my car. I've been saying this a lot lately, but I built the car with no one's taste in mind but my own. I'm happy with it and that's all that matters. Feel free to keep your change.


 0o0o0o0ohhhhh... SNAP 

What's up Ry!


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I do like what I like, hence why I put those wheels on my car. I've been saying this a lot lately, but I built the car with no one's taste in mind but my own. I'm happy with it and that's all that matters. Feel free to keep your change.


 Looks cool can you post more pics, whole car? I'd like to see more.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## 1lowgtisleepr (Aug 27, 2010)

upload pictures 

bags aren't always for groceries.new to the game


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

i've always wanted one of these photos


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

babydubz said:


> i've always wanted one of these photos













*HERCUL3S HERCUL3S!*


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0692 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

Got a chance to snap a few of my buddy Ryan's MK6 Jetta freshly bagged :heart: 
 
Ryan's Baggd MK6 Jetta-4 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Ray:. said:


> Got a chance to snap a few of my buddy Ryan's MK6 Jetta freshly bagged :heart:
> 
> Ryan's Baggd MK6 Jetta-4 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


 Such an awesome quality photo!


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

_DSC0196 by Roman Goldberg, on Flickr


jetbbs by Roman Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*My 01 Getta *


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

rickyislazy said:


>


 So clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

-Wes


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Rene!


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Ayzed (Jun 1, 2012)

Some decent pics


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

:heart: 
From EEMilitia's BBQ 
 
EEM BBQ-37 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Front by Max Wobbles, on Flickr 

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ayzed said:


> Some decent pics


 Sick


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

jwcardy said:


> -Wes


 awesome :thumbup:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Front by Max Wobbles, on Flickr
> 
> :wave:


 just plain sick!!! :thumbup: 

you going to CC sunday?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

MK5-2.5 said:


> just plain sick!!! :thumbup:
> 
> you going to CC sunday?


 no i'll be in PA most likely but where at?.


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

Brother love.. bagged vs static guess which one is which


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Dude... I mean I don't know what to say. Your old wheels had you as a top level car. No disrespect but those are a step back IMHO.



r32polak said:


> Brother love.. bagged vs static guess which one is which


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

r32polak said:


> Brother love.. bagged vs static guess which one is which


 I didn't realize this was the same car that was on the white HRE's. I don't like it with the pulled fenders and new wheels =(


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

:thumbup:


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Dude... I mean I don't know what to say. Your old wheels had you as a top level car. No disrespect but those are a step back IMHO.


 hahah yeah had to do something diff this year.. My brother found HRE 501 so i took my HRE 504 apart and gave him my barrels for this season and im rocking those ts compomotives :thumbup: the whole interior suede and trunk set up is re wraped in kind of mahogony color and tails are wraped in red..


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eurosports/7437569920/in/photostream


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh jesus! Loves it! Please more details on those wheels.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Oh jesus! Loves it! Please more details on those wheels.


 
http://vadwheels.com/AlloyWheels/LuxuryAbstract.aspx


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Finally stretched my tires


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Rob2.5 (Sep 16, 2009)

MK5-2.5 said:


>


 
Your car looked amazing yesterday at Cult Classic.


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks man, i was kinda shocked I didnt place since im the only gti converted jetta in the U.S but its all good, I really liked yours nice tuck fitment


----------



## Rob2.5 (Sep 16, 2009)

MK5-2.5 said:


> Thanks man, i was kinda shocked I didnt place since im the only gti converted jetta in the U.S but its all good, I really liked yours nice tuck fitment


 
Wow I'm shocked you didn't place! Regardless the car looked money :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Oh jesus! Loves it! Please more details on those wheels.


 Luxury Abstract all day. Love their wheels :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ClownCar139 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

^^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ClownCar139 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

new shoes + mk4 R32 brakes all around  



























18x8.5 & 18x10 RXIIs 

final offsets after adapters 
et 15 front 
et 17 rear


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

New wheels/old style..Im bringin it back! :thumbup: 
 
Photo taken by Lowered Congress by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

DSC_0034 by Kellen_H, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0018 by Kellen_H, on Flickr


----------



## MACdubb (Jul 29, 2011)

98DUB said:


> DSC_0034 by Kellen_H, on Flickr


 Looks very nice 
what wheels are on there?


----------



## RohclemGTI (Dec 5, 2009)

more whoring


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Just finished the install...finally :screwy:

Still dialing in the fine details.:thumbup:

photo by miotke, on Flickr


----------



## IsavedLatin (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

my wip, waiting on headlights, and fenderliner completion before its all put back together











Elvir


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

MK5-2.5 said:


>






Elvir2 said:


> my wip, waiting on headlights, and fenderliner completion before its all put back together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done :beer:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

Elvir2 said:


> my wip, waiting on headlights, and fenderliner completion before its all put back together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)

needs work up front to go lower


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

Finished last weekend, Just got around to taking half decent pictures :beer:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Nicul, aka, fookerbob.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ 

So sick. Well done good sir :thumbup:


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

ripNdip said:


> Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr


:thumbup: :heart:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

MACdubb said:


> Looks very nice
> what wheels are on there?


Staggard AMG wheels


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Untitled by MattMarques, on Flickr


Untitled by MattMarques, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^ camber


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

98DUB said:


> ^ camber


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


>


Im sure he means that by you running some more negative camber to pull in those wheels, you will be about to set the car down a little lower.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jwcardy said:


> Im sure he means that by you running some more negative camber to pull in those wheels, you will be about to set the car down a little lower.


oh. wow. you pulled a lot of information from one word. I prefer it how it is, though. :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


>





Rob Cote said:


> oh. wow. you pulled a lot of information from one word. I prefer it how it is, though. :thumbup:


You need it. So it actually looks like you have air on your car


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Side roller copy by FL4T photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Side roller copy by FL4T photography, on Flickr


good god... That is a SICK photo! :thumbup:

Better pic of the new wheels on wifey's car! Keepin it oldschool for a little :laugh:

2 Stage Polishing in a HEAT WAVE-12 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Side roller copy by FL4T photography, on Flickr


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

_DSC0457.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Quick cell shots


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

RednBlackVr97 said:


> needs work up front to go lower


welcome dude :wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

98DUB said:


> You need it. So it actually looks like you have air on your car


:laugh:


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife got her first feature! :heart:

_JDS5680 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr

and the rest here :laugh:
*ILOVEBASS*


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1030345 by dhenr012, on Flickr


marina dock by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


>


God do i love that mk4! :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Markg813 said:


> God, do i love that mk4?


This is God. No, Mark, you do not love that mk4.


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> This is God. No, Mark, you do not love that mk4.


I literally just laughed out loud..... I had to scroll up and see if I actually had a comma after god, and a question at the end. You sir, are a god! Nice work


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

finally got them on, stoked!










anyone have any tips for blending the fender roll to the rear bumper?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Seen it done on a mk3 with a heat gun and serious finesse. Best of luck to you, sir.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

shane01 by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

1210s4 said:


>


So gnarly. Glad it's back on the road!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## pavgti (Oct 30, 2006)

UNIX present ...Tha Beast....custom coilover strut with E-Level :heart:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

And CM2's :heart::heart:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

hyphytrain203 said:


> finally got them on, stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go to the body shop, its a lot of work


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

1920x1080_3 by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Todd's gti by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Finally got the new lights and bumper on.. ironically, you cannot tell in the picture just how dirty the car is. There are finge prints all over it.










Elvir


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

StanceWars pic


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

i like them ....... nice to see something different :beer:


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

I like them too


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


>


what wheels are those? are they oem or aftermarket? look pretty sick :thumbup:


----------



## miltonbug (Feb 28, 2009)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


>


Me not sure!!


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mazda I believe


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

They are rays mazdaspeed ms02s


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> They are rays mazdaspeed ms02s


And how did it taste? Was it buttermilk? I like 'em with syrup. Usually stacks though. You can't eat just one. Well, I can't anyways.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey how is mikes car?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> Hey how is mikes car?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> They are rays mazdaspeed ms02s


you know what car they were originally on? i googled it but i just see them on rx-7s and 8's, cant find which mazda they were on from factory


----------



## GtImpulse (Mar 16, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Untitled by j zoebisch, on Flickr


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm seeing these wheels everywhere now. What is the name of the wheel? Specs and tire size running on the mkiv? spank you:thumbup:



vwgliin05 said:


>


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

steaguejr said:


> I'm seeing these wheels everywhere now. What is the name of the wheel? Specs and tire size running on the mkiv? spank you:thumbup:


really?
Rotiform NUE


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Love it but no grills ruins it for me. I can't do exposed charge pipes and inter coolers. 



1210s4 said:


>


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

steaguejr said:


> I'm seeing these wheels everywhere now. What is the name of the wheel? Specs and tire size running on the mkiv? spank you:thumbup:


Hmm, I can think of two other sets of AMPs... The ones i posted are 17" DP motorsport AMP modified to 18", 8.5 front and 9.5 rear et 32, by rotiform. The tires right now are 225 and 215 40s, I am shopping smaller sizes.




BoraRJTI said:


> really?
> Rotiform NUE


Mine? Rotiform, yes pretty much now. NUE, no.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

steaguejr said:


> I'm seeing these wheels everywhere now. What is the name of the wheel? Specs and tire size running on the mkiv? spank you:thumbup:


Rotiform NUE's, 18x9.5 et 25 all around 8mm spacers front 12mm spacers rear


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

Beitz DUB said:


> Mine? Rotiform, yes pretty much now. NUE, no.


:facepalm:
He was referring to vwgliin05's wheels, lol


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

BoraRJTI said:


> :facepalm:
> He was referring to vwgliin05's wheels, lol


Whoops, my bad. I just looked back a few posts and didn't see any nues. Sorry


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Beitz DUB said:


>


This is so awesome.:laugh:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

mines by joelzyvw, on Flickr


----------



## loopsnew (Sep 13, 2001)

Beitz DUB said:


>





Rob Cote said:


> This is so awesome.:laugh:


^ SO Awesome! We are soo gonna do this with our future kids! :laugh:
:n


----------



## loopsnew (Sep 13, 2001)

Elvir2 said:


> my wip, waiting on headlights, and fenderliner completion before its all put back together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good :heart:
:n


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

loopsnew said:


> ^ SO Awesome! We are soo gonna do this with our future kids! :laugh:
> :n


Awkward because you quoted me and said "we".:sly:


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Awkward because you quoted me and said "we".:sly:


She meant me, or at least i hope she did considering im her husband.

Elvir


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

MKV GTI, BBS RS by Kyle Doctor, on Flickr


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

jrbrownie00 said:


>


Looks dope:thumbup: needs painted rear lower bumper tho


----------



## loopsnew (Sep 13, 2001)

Rob Cote said:


> Awkward because you quoted me and said "we".:sly:


oops! :laugh:



Elvir2 said:


> She meant me, or at least i hope she did considering im her husband.
> 
> Elvir


yes, i meant you :sly: :laugh: :heart:
:n

p.s.
Here's mine but its not low-low like everyone else but perfect for me :wave:


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

crispy21 said:


> Looks dope:thumbup: needs painted rear lower bumper tho


Thanks, full votex kit is in the body shop as I type


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)




----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

tgidave said:


>


I like dem RIMZ!!!!!


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Went for a quick shoot of the wifes car. Literally did this in like ten minutes. We werent sure if we were supposed to be here.


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Picked up some CCW's over the weekendP


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

A good friend passed away...RIP Felix


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Any word on COD. Guy was in his 30's wasn't he!? Been following all the threads. Such a shame.


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Sherwood Island by David-Auerbach, on Flickr

Sherwood Island by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Canananada3456 (May 27, 2007)




----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Dope^^ reminds me of felixs


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

1490R32 said:


>


are those 18"x8"? im getting these same wheels as soon as i need new tires and looking to see how they fit. these are Privat Legende correct?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> are those 18"x8"? im getting these same wheels as soon as i need new tires and looking to see how they fit. these are Privat Legende correct?


Yes,, with 20mm spacers.


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

1490R32 said:


> Yes,, with 20mm spacers.


did you have to use the spacers to get them to fit?

They look awesome! now i know they will look great lol what tires do you have on them? i was thinking of getting some Hankook ventu v12's 215/40/18 for a little bit of stretch


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> did you have to use the spacers to get them to fit?
> 
> They look awesome! now i know they will look great lol what tires do you have on them? i was thinking of getting some Hankook ventu v12's 215/40/18 for a little bit of stretch


I only used spacers to push the wheels out to be flush with the fenders when I air out. I am running a 215/35/18 tire that provides a slight stretch.


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Untitled by MattMarques, on Flickr


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Just to let everyone know.. I'm bringing white walls back...


















That's me on the phone. Probably arguing with my girl...LOL


----------



## Dumz (Jul 15, 2010)

mah Gti .


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

My Gti by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

more b5 love!


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

1490R32 said:


> I only used spacers to push the wheels out to be flush with the fenders when I air out. I am running a 215/35/18 tire that provides a slight stretch.


ohhh nicee, thanks :thumbup: just what i was looking for


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

^ I really like those wheels


----------



## iSuni (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

eurotuned00 said:


> Picked up some CCW's over the weekendP


Dope!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Matt_Mkv said:


> ^ I really like those wheels


Thanks!


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

new color so i thought i should whore


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Dumz said:


> mah Gti .


 You sir, I applaud your wheel choice. :thumbup::heart::thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

AndrewDaniels said:


> You sir, I applaud your wheel choice. :thumbup::heart::thumbup:


 X2 colormatched borbets :beer: im might do colormatched UG borbets next..looks dope tho :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What size are those Type As? They look ill.


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Druggedpolak (Sep 28, 2008)

(Not at 0 psi) 
Not notched yet, custom rear brackets on XLs without chopping anything. 
Still looking for a set of rear control arms I could chop up to go lower :thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

I suppose I can leave this one here for now


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Throwback from last summer I just found of my girlfriend's old GTI.


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

my freshly bagged mk3 

just about a **** hair from laying frame 



Chris Whit said:


> Mk3 on Type A's by Chris Whit, on Flickr


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*







*


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

2 from waterfest that I found


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Accuair Install by RU1NED, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

 
DSC_0719 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0719 by vwdork, on Flickr


 :heart:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_2515 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr 

 
DSC_2521 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr 

 
DSC_2963 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr 

 
DSC_3114 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

^ awesome :heart:


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

mmmm popeyes biscuits and dirty rice....


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

 
DSC_0731 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0731 by vwdork, on Flickr


 OMFG.................... I just came!


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Euro SL,UT12 by Rus.K, on Flickr


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


  AMAZING! Must see more!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

finished this monday night, tall dave did the hard lines for me


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


 Yes..YESSS!!


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

timsvr said:


>


Empty your inbox mang


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

hooked up with sean (Murphy95) for a parts exchange and snapped these 





































and then a couple nice shots by a local vortexer (_tugzvr6) at V-Dub Fest, just east of Toronto


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

98% done, will finish it up today


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

air vs static??


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sick^ gti wagon:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## mikkee (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't get enough of the GR dude... It just looks _*so*_ killer on bags.


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

Rabbit & Some Wine by mattdonders, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

crispy21 said:


> Sick^ gti wagon:beer:


 Isn't that...a...Jetta? wagon...?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Isn't that...a...Jetta? wagon...?


 yessir 

Someone buy my Works. . Please?


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

yuuuuuup i need air asap.......... :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yessir
> 
> Someone buy my Works. . Please?


 How much for the board? :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Photo credit goes to LOW36 :thumbup:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I can't get enough of the GR dude... It just looks _*so*_ killer on bags.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Cell shot from today. Me and the little man about to slay some n00bs in go-karts. :laugh:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

:heart: This thread!!! 

Figured this would be a great spot to ask what size pipe people are doing on their mk4's for the axle notch??


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

LAYINLOW said:


> :heart: This thread!!!
> 
> Figured this would be a great spot to ask what size pipe people are doing on their mk4's for the axle notch??


 I think 1.5" or 2" is pretty common, but I've never done one. That's just what I recall reading.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0126 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


DSC_0122 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


DSC_0129 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## bnhsln4ever (May 22, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Murphy95 said:


> DSC_0126 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0122 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr
> ...


Super clean! :beer:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

^Love that fitment!

My buddys MK4 Jetta O_O

_-Felix's Memorial BBQ EEM Coverage-6 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Super clean! :beer:


Thanks! Spent 4+ hours with Turtle Wax's Black Box wax! 



Ray:. said:


> ^Love that fitment!


Thanks man, will have some new rollers for h20!

Found this in the coverage of WF on stance nation, taken by Zak DePiero


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Ray:. said:


> ^Love that fitment!
> 
> My buddys MK4 Jetta O_O
> 
> _-Felix's Memorial BBQ EEM Coverage-6 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


Likin those wheels on the mk6 next to you :thumbup:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> Likin those wheels on the mk6 next to you :thumbup:


I could be mistaken, but i believe those are my old alphards!! I had the windows painted white. It looks like someone polished them  They were on my 03 avant


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

dOWa242 said:


> Photo credit goes to LOW36 :thumbup:


:heart::heart::heart::heart: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

DSC_0322.jpg by j zoebisch, on Flickr


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

LAYINLOW said:


> I could be mistaken, but i believe those are my old alphards!! I had the windows painted white. It looks like someone polished them  They were on my 03 avant


nicee, i love the white with polished, looks awesome. But those wheels always remind me of a wiggly starfish :laugh:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

LAYINLOW said:


> I could be mistaken, but i believe those are my old alphards!! I had the windows painted white. It looks like someone polished them  They were on my 03 avant


True story :thumbup:

_-Felix's Memorial BBQ EEM Coverage-8 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Aitch (Jan 5, 2010)

I know it's not a VW, but..... I come here all the time for inspiration and certainly learned a LOT from this forum before my build, so I thought I'd share this.

2012 Mazda 3, Air Lift V2 management, AirRex suspension, 17x8 +35 and 17x9 +40 RS with no fender mods.


IMG_7240-Edit by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_7237 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_7247-Edit by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_7211-Edit by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_7252 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

Full set on Flickr.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

That mazda three is something else! I dont usually like them but that is spot on... also what are those center caps/ wheels?


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Ray:. said:


> True story :thumbup:
> 
> _-Felix's Memorial BBQ EEM Coverage-8 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


:thumbup:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

^ love the plate and the color combo :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

silvermannn said:


> That mazda three is something else! I dont usually like them but that is spot on... also what are those center caps/ wheels?





Dr.Aitch said:


> 17x8 +35 and 17x9 +40 RS with no fender mods.


probably reps because the caps dont appear to be BBS

id also like to know, i love the RS' but their a bit outta my price range right now lol


----------



## Dr.Aitch (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope they are real. BBS logos are scratched up, so I did something custom on top instead (60s Mazda logo). I have the rebuild photos to prove it 

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Dr.Aitch said:


> Nope they are real. BBS logos are scratched up, so I did something custom on top instead (60s Mazda logo). I have the rebuild photos to prove it
> 
> Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


I believe ya just figured cuz the caps is all  clean lookin can man looks awesome


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

I love taking pics of asses 


_-Felix's Memorial BBQ EEM Coverage-2 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

ray:. said:


> i love taking pics of asses
> 
> 
> _-felix's memorial bbq eem coverage-2 by ray singh, on flickr


must. See. More.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ocdpvw said:


>


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

thepirate said:


> must. See. More.


:thumbup:
My buddy JP's passat


_-Felix's Memorial BBQ EEM Coverage-3 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ray:. said:


> :thumbup:
> My buddy JP's passat
> 
> 
> _-Felix's Memorial BBQ EEM Coverage-3 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Pretty much the sickest Passat I've seen. :thumbup:

My turd.


















(GTI not on air)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## racecab (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

Gti-Cabrio-21 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Love those rover wheels, but all black they lose their definition. Maybe put a contrasting color in the middle of the triangles.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

instagram edit


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I miss seeing that sexy car from my time in the PNW.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I miss seeing that sexy car from my time in the PNW.


thanks, its good to have it back on the road. has a new charger (last one blew) and now has a sliding ragtop


----------



## Schwav (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## shu B3FAN (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Al_Bundy (Aug 7, 2004)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^ Sweet Jeebus :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Canananada3456 (May 27, 2007)




----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

^^


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

One from this weekend.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Whoring :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Fresh. :beer: :beer:

Let's get Robs soon?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


>


Love.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Audi A3 on CCW Classics*


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Sam snapped this from GCVW this weekend:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^ :heart:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Back to School by Rus.K, on Flickr


Back to School by Rus.K, on Flickr


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ That is pretty classy looking actually :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife's Cabrio at a Local Lowered Congress meet from last week. 
Check his face :laugh: Lika Boss!


Lika Boss by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

DoctorDoctor said:


> ^ That is pretty classy looking actually :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks, I try not to make it look trashy. It makes me feel like I have accomplished my goal.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bomber vw said:


>


Looking good Tito! :beer:


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Golf looks amazing! ^^


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

x2 simple and clean... well done with the golf:thumbup:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

lcurtisl said:


>


Looks great man!


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Fresh. :beer: :beer:
> 
> Let's get Robs soon?


I'm always down. When and where


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

PCDT99 said:


>


Totally diggin this angle/shot :thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

dOWa242 said:


> Totally diggin this angle/shot :thumbup:


Thanks man, I appreciate it! Always trying to improve on the car and photography :thumbup:


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good Tito! :beer:


Thanks Andrew, just finished the MK4 Wagon .. :thumb up: Should post pics soon:beer:


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

timmiller05 said:


> Golf looks amazing! ^^





PCDT99 said:


> Looks great man!





vwgliin05 said:


> x2 simple and clean... well done with the golf:thumbup:


Thanks fellas. The golf was built and sold by my buddy. I just snapped one last session for him.


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

^ thats nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)

all of the above :thumbup::thumbup: 
 
Old towne midvale by spencer.dahl, on Flickr


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

I did not take this pic. I only did the edit for a friend by Derek Wheeler, on Flickr 

My wifes bagged 2012 Beetle. Photo taken by JMTPhotography and edited by Derek Wheeler.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Redialed by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr 

 
Redialed by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

good friends freshly bagged .:R32:thumbup:


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Redialed by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Redialed by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


 sell me these wheels. :heart:


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Great Fitment ^ :beer::beer:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Matt_Mkv said:


> Great Fitment ^ :beer::beer:


 x2


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> good friends freshly bagged .:R32:thumbup:


 Saw this at BugOut :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

najob08 said:


>


 such good fitment on the rear, so good it looks photoshopped lol :thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> such good fitment on the rear, so good it looks photoshopped lol :thumbup:


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

najob08 said:


>


 sweet! lol i wish i knew someone local who had it so i could go for a cruise in theirs to see how it all works, then i'd prolly fall in love and just shell out the $$ and get it done 

Does anyone daily drive on air ride? my car is the only car i have, wondering if air ride would be a little to expensive/stupid to have on a daily driver


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> Does anyone daily drive on air ride? my car is the only car i have, wondering if air ride would be a little to expensive/stupid to have on a daily driver


 I've been dailying mine on air for 2.5 years now. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> Does anyone daily drive on air ride? my car is the only car i have, wondering if air ride would be a little to expensive/stupid to have on a daily driver


 My daily is on air. 

My weekender is lifted :laugh:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

^ :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Daily: 










Weekender: 










Both diesel, both with no emissions control bs. :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> Does anyone daily drive on air ride? my car is the only car i have, wondering if air ride would be a little to expensive/stupid to have on a daily driver


 given the roads I drive on, combined with my desire to be low, it would be stupid for me to be static. I'd destroy my car. The ride quality is no different than coilovers I've owned in other cars except at full height. It gets bouncy up there due to the way the bag behaves. But I don't ride up there a lot so it's a non issue. I really appreciate being able to adjust my height on the fly. It's saved me more times than I care to remember.

I'll give you a ride at H2o if you're going and haven't had a chance to ride on air by then. Or if you have and would like to try it again, don't matter. I'm sure many others would be willing to offer you a ride as well. You should definitely try it before you buy it if you are able to. It's a significant purchase, not to be made on a whim.


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> given the roads I drive on, combined with my desire to be low, it would be stupid for me to be static. I'd destroy my car. The ride quality is no different than coilovers I've owned in other cars except at full height. It gets bouncy up there due to the way the bag behaves. But I don't ride up there a lot so it's a non issue. I really appreciate being able to adjust my height on the fly. It's saved me more times than I care to remember.
> 
> I'll give you a ride at H2o if you're going and haven't had a chance to ride on air by then. Or if you have and would like to try it again, don't matter. I'm sure many others would be willing to offer you a ride as well. You should definitely try it before you buy it if you are able to. It's a significant purchase, not to be made on a whim.


 MA roads are no joke and I daily'd my MK6 on air, too; 40 miles each way to work, rain, snow, and shine. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Eff Bags said:


> MA roads are no joke and I daily'd my MK6 on air, too; 40 miles each way to work, rain, snow, and shine. :thumbup:


 The funny thing is, the roads ARE a joke :laugh::thumbdown:

I also take my car all over the white mountains to ski, camp, hike, etc. I've no problem cruising ****ty dirt roads, I just jack it up and try to avoid the potholes if I can. It's much less stressful to drive, that's the simplest way I can explain it.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

some pics of my new wheels


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

^:heart:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

look for a feature on eurotuner.com soon


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks for all the replies! seems air ride is the way to go lol maybe i will shell out the cash for it one day, rather than going with coils. Time to plan this all out and see how costly it will be getting new wheels tires and air ride :thumbup: 

edit:: on second thought i'll go with simple performance upgrades and probably just get some vinyl for a new color scheme & nice wheels and tires to go along with it. I'll save the air ride for my rat rod  :beer:


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## sqwattedub (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks to the help of wawamkv I am now able to post here  
still need a notch


----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)

Some seriously over sat cell phone pics...


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


>


This Newbury St.? It looks like Newbury St. :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> This Newbury St.? It looks like Newbury St. :thumbup:


it is Newbury st:thumbup:


----------



## DuB-4-LiFe (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Nesho said:


>


Jarane, super izgleda!!! :beer:


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

DuB-4-LiFe said:


>


Are you laying frame?
Hard to tell,


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## DuB-4-LiFe (Nov 17, 2011)

Burth said:


> Are you laying frame?
> Hard to tell,


Yea it looks funny but yes


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


I've said it once, and I'll say it a million more times, you make me regret selling my A3. Not to mention, dude ditched my wheels a week later and he smacked up the front end.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eurotrsh said:


> I've said it once, and I'll say it a million more times, you make me regret selling my A3. Not to mention, dude ditched my wheels a week later and he smacked up the front end.


Damn, that's harsh  Would break my heart to see that happen. Get back on board with one and start another build!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Get back on board with one and start another build!


Precisely this! :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Damn, that's harsh  Would break my heart to see that happen. Get back on board with one and start another build!





Rob Cote said:


> Precisely this! :thumbup:


Oddly enough, I just found a black Titanium 2008. If I can get someone to buy my ladies Rabbit, she wants to persue that. I have an R now to keep me busy


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

eurotrsh said:


> Oddly enough, I just found a black Titanium 2008. If I can get someone to buy my ladies Rabbit, she wants to persue that. I have an R now to keep me busy


I have a '09 A3 (same color as ultimataba) FS in the A3 section, facelifted so pretty much way cooler than Ultimatabas


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> Does anyone daily drive on air ride? my car is the only car i have, wondering if air ride would be a little to expensive/stupid to have on a daily driver


I daily drive mine:


----------



## Daveyg (Oct 13, 2011)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


>


 ^^^^looks awesome :thumbup:
Nice b6 behide u...lol 
It was nice meeting u on Sunday next time we meet I should have air


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


>


amazing


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Red cars only on this page. Aaanndd...GO!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Red cars only on this page. Aaanndd...GO!












:wave:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


I swear to god, if I could stop your car from ever being seen again I would. Makes everyone else's look like child's play. By far the best car ever posted here... over and over again. :heart:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

najob08 said:


> I swear to god, if I could stop your car from ever being seen again I would. Makes everyone else's look like child's play. By far the best car ever posted here... over and over again. :heart:


:laugh::laugh: Totally untrue, but I'm flattered! :heart::heart:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Red cars only on this page. Aaanndd...GO!



still got trimming/work to do


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

^ looks good alex :heart: the textured bottoms. now get some wheels!


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

i use to have a red car, hope that counts. now i just finished building this...


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks good Alex, agreed though - lets get some wheels on there


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> you know what car they were originally on? i googled it but i just see them on rx-7s and 8's, cant find which mazda they were on from factory


they were not stock on anything they are MazdaSpeed wheels which is akin to NISMO and AMG they are Mazda's in house tuning company 

i almost bought them for my car but went 3 spoke instead


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Dom and Erik:heart: , still got to get a notch done and see if someone is kind enough to loan me a set of wheels, I cant stand looking at these Denvers:facepalm:


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)

*Wörthersee Reloaded 2.0*


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

muesli said:


>


not a chrome fan, but that car looks great. I really like the black headlight housings:thumbup:


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

muesli said:


>


what does that badge say on the front grill? turbo something..


----------



## hondubbin (Oct 15, 2008)

http://youtu.be/-FgzSJvWS6o

Just a little playing video. 

Enjoy. 

Also just found this thread somehow? im slow... 
opcorn: here to stay


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

The-Wash3 by Rus.K, on Flickr


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

My boyfriends wagon


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

veeko said:


> i use to have a red car, hope that counts. now i just finished building this...


Love the color! What is it?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

savphili said:


> Love the color! What is it?


Looks like nimbus grey


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

Its aviator grey.

One from earlier today









Sent from my SGS2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Flossin' by weyerc, on Flickr


----------



## M : I : Y (Oct 16, 2009)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> what does that badge say on the front grill? turbo something..


Turbo diesel


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

M : I : Y said:


> Turbo diesel


:thumbup:



also, is it possible to drive fully aired out? what is the lowest you can be and still be able to drive it? im guessing it'd have to be above the front tires so you can make a full turn, yes?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

NefariousVW said:


> Looks like nimbus grey





veeko said:


> Its aviator grey.


The best Audi Color, nice TT :beer:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Matt_Mkv said:


>


back looks kinda high? i guess this is what a mkv looks like without frame notch?


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> back looks kinda high? i guess this is what a mkv looks like without frame notch?


It is notched. The rear sits on the back wheels so that holds it up.


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Matt_Mkv said:


> It is notched. The rear sits on the back wheels so that holds it up.


ohhh okay, im just used to seeing the sideskirts on these straight with the ground. still looks sexy as hell :thumbup:


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> ohhh okay, im just used to seeing the sideskirts on these straight with the ground. still looks sexy as hell :thumbup:


Thanks, I haven't touched the fenders. If I pulled them i'd be able to get the rear lower, but I prefer the way it sits now


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Matt_Mkv said:


> I prefer the way it sits now


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

Just hanging with my buds


DSC_0171 by dominiccusati, on Flickr


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

mines nothing special









but what you know about tuckin lug nuts in the back:laugh:










teaser. hopefully she will make it out to H2O soon


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

veeko said:


> Just hanging with my buds
> 
> 
> DSC_0171 by dominiccusati, on Flickr


You have some good looking friends :thumbup:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

veeko said:


> Just hanging with my buds


Hey bud


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Pure sex!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Refinished my phaeton wheels 











and reps because beer monies>wheel monies eace:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

heres my Audi B5 A4 Avant Quattro on manuel management(paddle valves) front/rears Airlift Slam Series.. 3SDM wheels... Matte black hot rod paint(not plasti dip or wrapped)... with KO4 and unitronics stage 2....


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

New wheels? by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

 
HRE 504 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr 

 
HRE 504 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Be sure to check out the photoshoot of my Jetta that Alles Gute did. 

Make sure you like them on there and look for them at H2O to get a free shirt! 

http://www.facebook.com/allesgutedesigns


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Murphy95 said:


> HRE 504 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr
> 
> 
> HRE 504 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


 :heart::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Can't wait to drool all over those wheels at the MK3 GTG.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> Can't wait to drool all over those wheels at the MK3 GTG.


 If anyone drools on my wheels, they're ****ing cleaning up after themselves.


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Can't wait to drool all over those wheels at the MK3 GTG.


 I'll be sure to bring a few bibs.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Murphy95 said:


> I'll be sure to bring a few bibs.


 :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

CrAZY_EuRo said:


> heres my Audi B5 A4 Avant Quattro on manuel management(paddle valves) front/rears Airlift Slam Series.. 3SDM wheels... Matte black hot rod paint(not plasti dip or wrapped)... with KO4 and unitronics stage 2....


Maxwell Buildings in Hoboken :heart: One Day.... Nice Ride :thumbup:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Dutchmastr9 said:


>


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Mayor McCheese said:


>


those wheels! :thumbup: must have cost you a fortune lol


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

rickyislazy said:


>


The Tarmacs look awesome, good sir :thumbup:


----------



## mikkee (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## mikkee (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


My Jetta at Rest Stop by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

A Nice side shot of my car taken by a friend


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## advin (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ finally a caddy with out "Mexipoke"
Looks dope!! Any rear shot?


----------



## advin (May 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ocdpvw said:


>


Looking real good! My previous car was a 09 WRX so this brings back memories...I love the stance!


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Those schmidt modernlines look incredible! love those wheels and look great on that mk3. :thumbup:


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

Murphy95 said:


> My Jetta at Rest Stop by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


:heart::beer: these wheels!! 

and one of mine..


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

DSC_0709.jpg by j zoebisch, on Flickr


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

Crappy cell photo


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

:heart: these wheels! What are they?



timsvr said:


>


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


Pure sex! What bag setup are you running?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Pure sex! What bag setup are you running?


Kevin is on Air Lifts :thumbup:


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

ocdpvw said:


>


Fort Wayne? think i saw you couple weeks ago, im the one with the Silver MkV :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)

Fall shoot by spencer.dahl, on Flickr


Fall Shoot by spencer.dahl, on Flickr


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Air ride + roof basket = win


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

1.8dubbin said:


> Fall shoot by spencer.dahl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Fall Shoot by spencer.dahl, on Flickr


that fitment is PERFECT :thumbup::thumbup:

i hope to achieve this stance on my mkv this summer


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

umpkin:


BLUE by Ray Singh, on Flickr


TOPDAWG by Ray Singh, on Flickr


DopeCC by Ray Singh, on Flickr


Warning...CarWillScrape by Ray Singh, on Flickr


Comeoutandplay by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Zekkal said:


> Fort Wayne? think i saw you couple weeks ago, im the one with the Silver MkV :thumbup:


Yup, Corey is in Fort Wayne. Y'all should meet up for a shoot!


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Zekkal said:


> Fort Wayne? think i saw you couple weeks ago, im the one with the Silver MkV :thumbup:


 Yeah! Was that you who stopped by when I was off to the side of the Cook Rd? :wave:


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

ocdpvw said:


> Yeah! Was that you who stopped by when I was off to the side of the Cook Rd? :wave:


Yup, i knew i recognized that WRX, sweet looking car.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^:heart:


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

VND1665-X2 by mexicanlowrider7, on Flickr


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

Dutchmastr9 said:


>


:heart:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)




----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Was great to meet you, Ryan! Car is KILLER in person.

Hope you got things sorted on the motor side :beer:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Was great to meet you, Ryan! Car is KILLER in person.
> 
> Hope you got things sorted on the motor side :beer:


Thanks Andrew! Was great talking to you, and your truck is sweet!

The engine is fixed after a lot of money once I got home. Ended up being water in the fuel system that ended up destroying a lot of parts but its fixed now! :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr

Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr

Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

LOL , ^^^ nice. Ol lady in her skinny jeans. That R looks great!


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Was that pic with the old people staged? Or did they actually do that while u were snapping pics?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> Was that pic with the old people staged? Or did they actually do that while u were snapping pics?


they got in the way of the pic so my buddy kept shooting. :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> they got in the way of the pic so my buddy kept shooting. :laugh:


And she touched your car? :what:

That one is wearing a thong


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

bryangb said:


> And she touched your car? :what:
> 
> That one is wearing a thong


yeah it's cool...old people have soft hands.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> yeah it's cool...old people have soft hands.


I would have kicked her ass.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> they got in the way of the pic so my buddy kept shooting. :laugh:


nice lmao :thumbup: made for an awesome picture



johnnyR32 said:


> yeah it's cool...old people have soft hands.


:what:


----------



## Arcoden (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

wintermode


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

More pics from BobAy Photography


Volkswagen Rising Blue Golf R with HRE C109 in Satin Black by HRE Wheels, on Flickr

Volkswagen Rising Blue Golf R with HRE C109 in Satin Black by HRE Wheels, on Flickr

Volkswagen Rising Blue Golf R with HRE C109 in Satin Black by HRE Wheels, on Flickr

Volkswagen Rising Blue Golf R with HRE C109 in Satin Black by HRE Wheels, on Flickr


----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)

Terry @ OSVW just got done laying this out. So bad ass!

All up









Laid out









Gangster Lean









Ass up









Side to side


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


Autumn Leaves by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

White wheels now


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Leaves by baz.tunnicliffe, on Flickr


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

ocdpvw said:


> White wheels now


thats so ross:thumbup:


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

That WRX :heart:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the :heart: Here is a daytime shot. Still need to finish up the wheels and I'll get another shoot in.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

#teamcocaine


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

ocdpvw said:


>


:heart: Love :heart:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

Damn! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

So good Dutch. :beer:

Hi Tom! :wave:


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> So good Dutch. :beer:
> 
> Hi Tom! :wave:


Hey bud! 
:thumbup:


----------



## lowTDI (Sep 21, 2009)

Murphy95 said:


> Autumn Leaves by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Hiiii Sean


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


>


That is mean lookin' umpkin:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i got a couple pics with my buddy's freshly bagged accord coupe


P1030667 by dhenr012, on Flickr



P1030670 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

The Accord coupe is pretty damn good looking. Make me want to check one out at the dealer. My family used to have an 2001. I always like the coupes. :thumbup:


----------



## outrunnerriley (Jun 4, 2005)

Just finished installing Airride on my 2007 Mercedes c280 4matic, couple cell phone shots 

































Some previous air projects from a few years back


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Fitted my winterwheels!:beer:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

After Hurricane Sandy


Crime Scene Investigator by Ray Singh, on Flickr


Timber by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ That's one way to make light of a situation.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ray:. said:


> After Hurricane Sandy
> 
> 
> Crime Scene Investigator by Ray Singh, on Flickr


...an epic pic if I have ever seen one! Not to mention a beautiful car :heart:


----------



## RandyC08 (Sep 9, 2012)

*RS Jetta on purple X5s*

Still needs some work :banghead:
Installing camber shims next week! :thumbup:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> ^ That's one way to make light of a situation.





Ultimatetaba said:


> ...an epic pic if I have ever seen one! Not to mention a beautiful car :heart:


Thanks  alot of people find that pic controversial


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

Ray:. said:


> After Hurricane Sandy
> 
> 
> Crime Scene Investigator by Ray Singh, on Flickr
> ...


awesome car... the Hurricane is not awesome..(watch the smashed car) hope your family is ok.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ray:. said:


> Thanks  alot of people find that pic controversial


Probably cause the Silver car in back is lower 

Elvir


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

True. The chopped roof really brings the height of that van down to Cabrio level.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup:


There's fresh brownies in the kitchen :vampire:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

my little Gti... old pictures but actually looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> There's fresh brownies in the kitchen :vampire:


Tell Shannon to save some for me


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

bryangb said:


> There's fresh brownies in the kitchen :vampire:


what kind on brownies?


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)

Sitting in the Snow


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> what kind on brownies?


Not the kind you like.

Fresh brownies + peanut butter...


----------



## mrphilip (Nov 9, 2012)

----------


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

LakeSilverA4 said:


> Sitting in the Snow


THOSE WHEELS! :thumbup: those look perfect omg lol


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

mrphilip said:


> Been lurking this part of the forum for awhile now and I figured I'd start contributing! I don't have a VW but I do have this! -


:thumbup:


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

chrisgti03 said:


>


The purity and simplicity of this just does it for me :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks, absolutely love your car :thumbup:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)




----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

98DUB said:


>


love the alpina wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> i got a couple pics with my buddy's freshly bagged accord coupe
> 
> 
> P1030667 by dhenr012, on Flickr
> ...


What's the setup on the Accord?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What's the setup on the Accord?


D2 racing kit with dampening adjustable struts, 4 way manual valves, 5 gal. tank


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Kevin Krug's Audi A4 from Jared Houston on Vimeo.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1030710 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1030740 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1030696 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Damn, I can get in on this thread now! :wave:

Only crappy iphone pics though...


----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

MK1NIS said:


>


what are those wheels on the pickup? hubcaps?


----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> what are those wheels on the pickup? hubcaps?


Authentic original Cragar S/S hub caps from WAAAAAAY back in the day.


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

IMG_1459 by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

chrisgti03 said:


>


I normally despise black wheels with a polished lip. However, this looks hot! Good job sir!


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

murTTer said:


> I normally despise black wheels with a polished lip. However, this looks hot! Good job sir!


Thanks, but the wheels are for sale. Time for some change.


----------



## tiggerDK (Nov 6, 2007)

*My VW UP with Airride*

Here is my VW UP with Airride...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tiggerDK said:


> Here is my VW UP with Airride...


Yes! :heart:


----------



## Arcoden (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Daveyg (Oct 13, 2011)

*Just Got My Air*

Winter mode
































Need my wheels on


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Daveyg said:


> Need my wheels on


FTFY


----------



## Daveyg (Oct 13, 2011)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> FTFY


Thx:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> P1030740 by dhenr012, on Flickr


 Let me just pick my jaw up off of the floor..


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

nickbeezy said:


> P1030710 by dhenr012, on Flickr
> 
> Agreed this thing is perfect, well done :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

a few iphone shots from a customers car I finished today..


----------



## confused. (Sep 28, 2011)

need to roll my fenders..


----------



## gj04tdi (Aug 9, 2012)

murTTer said:


> a few iphone shots from a customers car I finished today..



What size is that tank?
I was thinking about doing the overhead setup like this.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

gj04tdi said:


> What size is that tank?
> I was thinking about doing the overhead setup like this.


2 gal. There is another one hidden in the spare tire well too. He wanted to keep his spare and all of his storage compartments.


----------



## DJW3SS (Apr 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Let me just pick my jaw up off of the floor..


Thanks man i appreciate the love even if it's not a VW! 




vwgliin05 said:


> nickbeezy said:
> 
> 
> > P1030710 by dhenr012, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally able to post some content here :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks superb, Christian! :thumbup::beer:

PS: First A3 on the new rears


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks superb, Christian! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> PS: First A3 on the new rears


Thanks dude! Couldn't have done it without your expertise!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy to help man! :beer:

Can't wait to see more pictures of the A3! Now you can join the #baggeddaily crowd on instagram


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Happy to help man! :beer:
> 
> Can't wait to see more pictures of the A3! Now you can join the #baggeddaily crowd on instagram


haha yup! Already have new shoes for her sittin in the garage :laugh::laugh:


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

murTTer said:


> a few iphone shots from a customers car I finished today..


Nice, What's the tire/wheel specs?


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

DJW3SS said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> The accord is mine, i always wanted a VW but ended up with a honda so i had this account forever, my boy has been taking some great pics of it, glad to see my car accepted by cars of the complete opposite world.


When cars are clean it usually doesnt matter make or model to most, big :thumbup: man.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

steaguejr said:


> Nice, What's the tire/wheel specs?


DPE wheels 19x8 i believe
215/35's


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rpc07 said:


> When cars are clean it usually doesnt matter make or model to most, big :thumbup: man.


This times a bajillion


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

98DUB said:


>


My favorite mk6 I think :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

Airlift Slam xl bags, autopilot v2 controller, still have fender liners and no notch on winter 225/40/18


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

That Beetle is legit. I love it! 

I'll keep posting the same photo for now...crappy Winter wheels until April. 

 
Aired Out by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^^^^ hey, your old car...


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

87vr6 said:


> ^^^^ hey, your old car...


 I miss that car! She did go to a great home thought :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Finished my trunk tonight. At least it'll be like this for the Winter: 

 
Untitled by santorum, on Flickr 

2008 GLI


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

We finished this late last night, I'll get Jonny to post a build thread.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

^  that looks sick! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

najob08 said:


> We finished this late last night, I'll get Jonny to post a build thread. ic:


  whose is it?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

that audi wagon is dope! 

here are some old but favorite pics of mine before i changed the front end.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

najob08 said:


> We finished this late last night, I'll get Jonny to post a build thread.


 What setup is this on?


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What setup is this on?


 A B7 kit bought from you guys, we had to make some modifications of course. 



















Should have a thread up today. :beer:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

najob08 said:


> Should have a thread up today. :beer:


 Can't wait to see it. This is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Rainy Day by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Looks real good christof


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Zane. Swapped them from the wife's car for the weekend. She may not get them back. Haha.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What else am I suppose to do in December when its 80 degrees? :wave:


----------



## OEM+ sluts (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Taken a few weeks ago...not as cool as the Cardy's, but we try. 

Photo credit: Dtek


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

thepirate said:


> What else am I suppose to do in December when its 80 degrees? :wave:


Yes. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

TJClover said:


> Taken a few weeks ago...not as cool as the Cardy's, but we try.
> 
> Photo credit: Dtek


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

. by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr

. by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr

. by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr

. by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr

Simply Clean 4 by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great, Dylan!

How was SC4?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Wash-2 by santorum, on Flickr

Wash-3 by santorum, on Flickr

Wash-6 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great, Dylan!
> 
> How was SC4?


Thanks! It was pretty good other than me getting stuck pulling out of the grass lot haha. There was a lot of sick cars and I got to meet some of the FL mkv guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hah! Casualty of war I suppose...

Really wished I could have made it down, but timing just wasn't on my side. It looked like a great event!


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hah! Casualty of war I suppose...
> 
> Really wished I could have made it down, but timing just wasn't on my side. It looked like a great event!


Yea I got lucky being down here in SC for school and I only had a 6 hour drive. By the way I'm taking a trip up to a friends in Lancaster over winter break so I want to come check out the shop!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ripNdip said:


> Yea I got lucky being down here in SC for school and I only had a 6 hour drive. By the way I'm taking a trip up to a friends in Lancaster over winter break so I want to come check out the shop!


Definitely stop by and say hello! :beer:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

they beat show stoppers to your feature fack!


----------



## Ra9chelle (Dec 12, 2012)

That's because everybody just whores their car in their own build thread


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

werk said:


> they beat show stoppers to your feature fack!


they slackking, not my fault


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Dutchmastr9 said:


>


Nice feature. The R looked great at H2O :thumbup:


----------



## OEM+ sluts (Jan 5, 2012)

iPhone shot + filthy car=meh.


----------



## .:R Wagon (Dec 16, 2010)

:thumbup: to Baigriders


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

.:R Wagon said:


> :thumbup: to Baigriders


:heart: your car :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

.:R Wagon said:


> :thumbup: to Baigriders


WOAH. That's gnarly. :heart: ittttt.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Car is filthy IRL. But the pic came out decent for being taken with my Galaxy S3.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Car is filthy IRL. But the pic came out decent for being taken with my Galaxy S3.


Always looking good Jason :thumbup:


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Canananada3456 (May 27, 2007)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> they slackking, not my fault


haha i know it will stillbe up car looks dope


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


>





I really need me some futura's ! - damn your car looks good :heart:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

unitzero said:


> I really need me some futura's ! - damn your car looks good :heart:


friends 4 sale:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5907310


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Park-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Dibaltic said:


>


cant wait to see some official shots of this bad boy, any plan for rims?


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Not any as of now, I'm gonna save up for a while before deciding on anything


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

vwgliin05 said:


> cant wait to see some official shots of this bad boy, any plan for *wheels*?


FTFY :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> FTFY :thumbup:


Thank you! "Rims" makes me feel like I'm talking about something gaudy. Or basketball equipment.

Also, what makes a photo "official"?


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Thank you! "Rims" makes me feel like I'm talking about something gaudy. Or basketball equipment.
> 
> Also, what makes a photo "official"?


That means they have a "canibeat" watermark in the corner of picture or "hellaflush" :laugh:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Thank you! "Rims" makes me feel like I'm talking about something gaudy. Or basketball equipment.
> 
> Also, what makes a photo "official"?


well they were taking with his iphone and i was talking to him for awhile and he gets some nice shots of his car. 
Here is one of mine from today i liked


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah I'd like to get some pictures with a real camera instead of my phone but I've just been busy


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1030868 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

big ups to CaliSteezR32 for the pic. install finished started and finished today, better pictures to come..


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

nickbeezy said:


> P1030868 by dhenr012, on Flickr



Looks great Dom!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> Looks great Dom!:beer::thumbup:


thanks alex! i cant wait to switch things up and find myself a new set of wheels


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Dibaltic said:


> Yeah I'd like to get some pictures with a real camera instead of my phone but I've just been busy


yea i totally feel ya man, lets get together and shoot when **** calms down !! One more i liked


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds good to me ! What're the specs on those wheels


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

18x8.5 et 32 after spacers in the front and 18x9.5 et 28 after spacers, I have to get larger spacers for the front but i am gonna be gettting into something else soon I think. U can see the fitment a little better in this pic fronts def need to come out more


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

murTTer said:


> big ups to CaliSteezR32 for the pic. install finished started and finished today, better pictures to come..


I saw this on Ryan's IG account and was blown away :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

From last week :thumbup:


Pon de Floor by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I saw this on Ryan's IG account and was blown away :thumbup::thumbup:


thanks man, I'm pretty stoked w the way it came out.. 
and heres a few more, yea I know shes dirty.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

murTTer said:


> thanks man, I'm pretty stoked w the way it came out..
> and heres a few more, yea I know shes dirty.



i like it :thumbup: but you should really get an aircooled


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Pic of the old AWD pig asleep for winter!


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

BlaktOut02 said:


> i like it :thumbup: but you should really get an aircooled


Haha, and you should really get a narrowed beam! Oh, and thanx! Love that radio flyer btw  but for real, I'd take a 60's bug anyday.


----------



## osvaldoprinz (Dec 19, 2012)

*empower network*

Nice post guy.
Thanks to share it


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Just when I thought I was over RPF1's (having obsessed over them for a few months) you drop this s*** on me?! Nice 



bryangb said:


>


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

murTTer said:


> Haha, and you should really get a narrowed beam! Oh, and thanx! Love that radio flyer btw  but for real, I'd take a 60's bug anyday.


yeah a narrowed beam and shorter tires. i know this crazy old f***er who built the wagon for my kids, its sweet but the guy is a little wierd. lol:laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Just when I thought I was over RPF1's (having obsessed over them for a few months) you drop this s*** on me?! Nice


:beer::beer:


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


BlaktOut02 said:


> yeah a narrowed beam and shorter tires. i know this crazy old f***er who built the wagon for my kids, its sweet but the guy is a little wierd. lol:laugh:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

:beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Dirty Girl.


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

HRE Winter Setup 2012-13 by Rus.K, on Flickr


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

Accuair elevel and air lift struts. Love the ride comfort


----------



## OEM+ sluts (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I was waiting for these. :laugh:

Looks good Austin!


----------



## OEM+ sluts (Jan 5, 2012)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> I was waiting for these. :laugh:
> 
> Looks good Austin!


lol like clockwork


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas Everyone!:grinsanta:


----------



## GregVanliew (Sep 15, 2012)

what wheels are those?


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

Work Voggards


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

M703 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!:grinsanta:


awesome pics!


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks Misha!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

98dub...im pretty sure i saw your dub at the xxx rootbeer show this year...i have a mkvi and after seeing how nasty mkvi's look bagged i got air and i love it...your dub is awesome man nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Dusting by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Finally, it snowed!


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just want to see a CLEAN CLEAN car in snow, As in actually washed off, that would be a great picture


Elvir


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

gryjetta03 said:


> 98dub...im pretty sure i saw your dub at the xxx rootbeer show this year...i have a mkvi and after seeing how nasty mkvi's look bagged i got air and i love it...your dub is awesome man nice work. :thumbup:


yeah I was there, is yours CW?


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

no i have the grey mkvi gti it was there but i was on static then. after i saw how amazing the mkvis are on air in person i was a changed man haha. i love the ride on my air much better then my coils. they perform like coils but im not making noise when i go over speed bumps haha. :thumbup:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Elvir2 said:


> I just want to see a CLEAN CLEAN car in snow, As in actually washed off, that would be a great picture
> 
> 
> Elvir


I like seeing them in the snow all dirty and snow covered. It shows how people truly daily them


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

Elvir2 said:


> I just want to see a CLEAN CLEAN car in snow, As in actually washed off, that would be a great picture
> 
> 
> Elvir


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Gotta love that ^^

Elvir


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Elvir2 said:


> Gotta love that ^^


x2


----------



## General_vw_Gli (Sep 17, 2010)

*figured ill join with a ****ty pick*


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

then did some hooning in the snow last night. lots of fun


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> then did some hooning in the snow last night. lots of fun


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Dutch I love your car :beer:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

200 miles down. You are filthy. by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

PCDT99 said:


> Dutch I love your car :beer:


Thanks man


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Jason someone broke your suspension :heart:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

TNKD said:


>


Those fenders


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

rickyislazy said:


>


Looks perfect man.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Elvir2 said:


> I just want to see a CLEAN CLEAN car in snow, As in actually washed off, that would be a great picture
> 
> 
> Elvir


Sorry, more clean...not in the snow :laugh:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1030910 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

my favorite shot of my car :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

poor fender..:heart: the wheels tho:thumbup:


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

fenders fixed now! Thanks tho! :thumbup:


----------



## -___- (Jan 5, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


 amazing


----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)

First time this truck has sat on the ground in 2 years. A quick mock up to see how it is all coming together-










Laid Out Flat on the Rockers









Ride Height

















Full Lift


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

MK1NIS said:


> First time this truck has sat on the ground in 2 years. A quick mock up to see how it is all coming together


That is so sick man, any more pics? I see atleast a front tube frame? what about the rear?


----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)

no vtec 4me said:


> That is so sick man, any more pics? I see atleast a front tube frame? what about the rear?


Terry has tons of pics on his Old Skool VulcanWerks Facebook page. I believe it is being treated to a full custom 4 link rear.


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Photog cred- Jason Lee :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

VAGwhore said:


>


:heart:
any more shots of that b7?? lol


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

mm2129 said:


> :heart:
> any more shots of that b7?? lol


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5865835-Gets-me-from-A-to-B7-)


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kielan_prince/8375624394/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kielan_prince/8374170925/


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

need to find a different set of wheels finally starting my searches soon...


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Rainy Driveway by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> ^ Looks great Kyle.
> 
> Got my wheels on today as well.


Thanks! 

And yours look  

:heart:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Brenzier by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Cellular photos. Second shot is of my little brothers avant he just picked up a couple months ago. Hoping to pass the modding bug to him :laugh:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

miss seeing that!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

f_399 said:


> miss seeing that!


Well done man, it's been a while since I've seen you post in here.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Thank you, nothing really changed in the GTI before I sold it, so no updates lol

Had Drew work on this as soon as I got it from the dealership, he did a great job.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

It looks fantastic man!


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

That grille on the Jetta is awesome, hybrid grille? :thumbup:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, yes it is.


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow it's amazing how much more I like the hybrid grill on your car that on the actual hybrid lol. Very nice touch


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Do they make headlights without the orange? 

Love the setup AJ


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

A repo about my car, made by a Dutch stance group :heart:

Previews:


























For more: http://www.netherstance.nl/vw-golf-mk5-gti-candywhite-edition30/

:heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Picked up a Nardi wood grain wheel right after Christmas. I like it.


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

GLI by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

awesome picture and car... handsup man..


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Wheels-3 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Wheels-5 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

f_399 said:


> miss seeing that!


 Oh Yeah :thumbup:


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

*whoring.*

a few new ones courtesy of CaliSteezR32 and Zach! ...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

bryangb said:


>


 Hey thats my photo :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

for a european car,americans can sure finish them off with mental details.


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

winter sucks ... no wheels


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry just getting my whore on. 

 
 
 
 

 

 

] 

 

 

 


 

]


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Don't think I've ever posted in here before. So here's my Audi.


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

marcdavis said:


>


 :heart:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

marcdavis said:


>


 :heart: also


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Elvir


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

Borbet Type A's by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Just got the 20's, finally


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Between the first 2 posts on this page, there is already sooo much win.

Throwback, just for contribution :heart::


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Klutch-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


one of my favs! :heart:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

VAGwhore said:


> Just got the 20's, finally


i need more pics of this


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> i need more pics of this


cosigned.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CaliSteezR32 said:


>


uuuhhhh wow  so hawwwwt (paris hilton voice)


----------



## MEACH (May 25, 2005)

Photo Credit: Jason Lee (bluebora20v)


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

¡Madre de Dios!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

ericjohnston27 said:


> cosigned.


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Not the best pic, but the sun finally came out! :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

iPhone pic


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Charmander said:


>


christian science..next shot! i use that area all the time for photos.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


Money shot!

Need to see more pix of those wheels!


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

LuEdaGreat said:


> Money shot!
> 
> Need to see more pix of those wheels!


^ditto - yes please!!:heart:


----------



## Trumpaloficus (Jul 16, 2012)

Jealous.....


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

LuEdaGreat said:


> Money shot!
> 
> Need to see more pix of those wheels!


Here ya go, did a little diggin' 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5681926-Ok-cat-s-out-of-the-bag...


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> Here ya go, did a little diggin'
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5681926-Ok-cat-s-out-of-the-bag...


Thank you sir!

Got my fix.

:heart:


----------



## Dub-Fire (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Red Wall Vintage by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

VAGwhore said:


> Just got the 20's, finally


damnnn...20" Rotiforms must have set you back almost 5k


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Snow Day by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

CandySucker said:


> damnnn...20" Rotiforms must have set you back almost 5k



Retail is over 6k


----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

VAGwhore said:


> Retail is over 6k


thats a tough pill to swallow on a VW, but gotta pay to play on the other


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

On the new airlift performance fronts & IDF rear arms w/ SS6's


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Loving the new stance Brandon. Glad you were able to get your fronts down. Looks much MUCH better.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Loving the new stance Brandon. Glad you were able to get your fronts down. Looks much MUCH better.


Thanks Jason :thumbup::beer:

It will sit even better once I notch it... glad I waited though these new fronts are a night and day difference as far as cornering and ride quality. If you ever need new fronts these are a must:heart:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rub-ISH said:


> Thanks Jason :thumbup::beer:
> 
> It will sit even better once I notch it... glad I waited though these new fronts are a night and day difference as far as cornering and ride quality. If you ever need new fronts these are a must:heart:


Oh wow. Yeah, a notch will make a huge difference :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing it in person.


And since this is a pic thread..


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Is that a Polo? :thumbup:


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

reynolds9000 said:


> Is that a Polo? :thumbup:


yes my friend it is indeed!


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

:heart: lupo's so much. moarrrrr


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

yeabmx said:


> :heart: lupo's so much. moarrrrr


this is a volkswagen polo (polo 9n3 ) 




























check out our website 

www.ihearthaters.co.uk or like us on facebook


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks great! Does it go any lower or is that the look that was desired? And are they solid rear beam?

Edit, I just saw that the are a twist beam rear. Interesting.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Still from an upcoming video:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

najob08 said:


> Still from an upcoming video:


O
M
G


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Ultimatetaba said:


> O
> M
> G


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't close my jaw now.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> I can't close my jaw now.


me neither. speechless


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

sweet jesus. i'm drooling over here...someone...call for help..


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I. Have. A. Boner.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That was a cool video. :thumbup:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

UnitedGTI. said:


>


Niiiiiiiice:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

UnitedGTI. said:


>


Gotta give props to this, most creative photo ive seen here on vortex :thumbup::thumbup: very nice!


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

UnitedGTI. said:


>


Nice shot dude, can't wait to see the final edit.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Traded my wifes 2012 2.5liter Beetle in on a 2.0turbo about 3weeks ago...couldnt wait till spring to back this one too so we knocked it out last night!


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

wow that beetle looks so damn good!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Beetle is sick :beer::beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

WOW! That thing already looks great and it's just going to get better. 



jwcardy said:


> Traded my wifes 2012 2.5liter Beetle in on a 2.0turbo about 3weeks ago...couldnt wait till spring to back this one too so we knocked it out last night!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Traded my wifes 2012 2.5liter Beetle in on a 2.0turbo about 3weeks ago...couldnt wait till spring to back this one too so we knocked it out last night!


Are those real whitewalls? Where did u get them?


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

That NY Life by Ray Singh, on Flickr

Open Widee by Ray Singh, on Flickr

Behind the scenes by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> Traded my wifes 2012 2.5liter Beetle in on a 2.0turbo about 3weeks ago...couldnt wait till spring to back this one too so we knocked it out last night!


Hell yes Wes!


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

jsundell said:


>





VAGwhore said:


> Just got the 20's, finally





cldub said:


> iPhone pic


WOW! Mean looking cars! AWESOPME!


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

There is so much win on this page :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

UnitedGTI. said:


>


Srsly thought while scrolling down that it was a man.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

ornithology said:


> Srsly thought while scrolling down that it was a man.


Lol


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Finally got the help of a real photographer... Thanks to Matt Lippincott aka Gtimakesmebroke and [email protected]

Vegas is all around me...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

HELLYAHELLYA Brandon! Looks great! :thumbup::beer:

That Lippincott guy though, I don't know about him...  :laugh:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That Lippincott guy though, I don't know about him...  :laugh:


me either. seems like a shyster.

thanks for letting me sleep in the honeymoon suite, on an air mattress made out of air mattress. Alyssa and I will be naming the child we conceived in your shower after Ella.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> me either. seems like a shyster.
> 
> thanks for letting me sleep in the honeymoon suite, on an air mattress made out of air mattress. Alyssa and I will be naming the child we conceived in your shower after Ella.


ugh you better use my dogs full name...its Ellamont...B!tch

Oh and watch out for number #SEVENTEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## TheBigBang (Sep 29, 2006)

Airlift XL Fronts, SS Re-5 with Dcups (airlift rear shocks), I need to get it lower in the rear, but I do like that rake.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks good man, I want a mk5


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

TheBigBang said:


> snip


Holy f*ck! I had no idea this car was still around.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## TheBigBang (Sep 29, 2006)

eurotrsh said:


> Holy f*ck! I had no idea this car was still around.


haha yeah its alive and kicking, and it was flooded. But it works perfectly, just trying to be more practical with it.


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

TheBigBang said:


> haha yeah its alive and kicking, and it was flooded. But it works perfectly, just trying to be more practical with it.


Word up! Looks good, homie.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

1490R32 said:


>


Are those privat legende wheels? Looks good


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1030996 by dhenr012, on Flickr


nytrip1 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> Are those privat legende wheels? Looks good


Thank's! Yes they are


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Video a friend Roscoe did this last weekend of my car.*


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^:thumbup:
oldie but a goodie


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^Plate is so fricken clever :thumbup:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

ARE30TWO said:


> ^^^:thumbup:
> oldie but a goodie


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

RU1NED said:


>


Omg i laughed way too hard at this.:laugh:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^^Plate is so fricken clever :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup: I wasn't the first to do it, but I got a good laugh the first time I saw it. Plus being as it's a Hawaii plate, I thought it was fitting :laugh:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)




----------



## AWP20V (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## vwarge138 (May 2, 2006)

*i will whore my car*























































and my self in a few :wave: lol


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^ both of those are :beer::beer:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Stefan’s Jetta


Stefan's Wagon by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> Stefan’s Jetta
> 
> 
> Stefan's Wagon by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


WHOOOOAAAA


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

GolfL said:


>


Quite a bit of white mk5 :heart: 
I'm on the hunt for one and after seeing so many white cars lately I think I've made my color choice. This example is hot. Simple yet perfect :thumbup:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks!, this is my wintersetup :heart:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

MoWsE said:


>


love that color combo, good to see something different :thumbup:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Rodolfo's R32


Rodolfo's Bagged R32 | BBS LM by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Gravel Lot by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

A Light Dust by Rus.K, on Flickr


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

a _very_ quick chop I did of the new mk7 gtd.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Dont need to shop  :


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

When i saw the concept pics of the new mk7 i hated it, but now seeing the real thing it looks damn good!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> When i saw the concept pics of the new mk7 i hated it, but now seeing the real thing it looks damn good!


It's meh to meh. When the MK5 first came out, I was excited about it. MK6, loved it the first time I saw it. MK7, meh.


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

98DUB said:


> It's meh to meh. When the MK5 first came out, I was excited about it. MK6, loved it the first time I saw it. MK7, meh.


This, not excited about the 7 at all


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

PCDT99 said:


> This, not excited about the 7 at all


x3 gross


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I think I like it.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Front by santorum, on Flickr

Rear by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

^^^ nice dubkorps sticker.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

mikez. said:


> ^^^ nice dubkorps sticker.


Thanks

;-/


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

VAGwhore said:


> ic:


:heart::heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

bryangb said:


>


Drool

;-/


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

Took some shots today while I was out...


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

VAGwhore said:


>


:heart::heart:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

^ Beautiful


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

^ Awesome shot :thumbup:


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

dodge meadowbrook im building at work. got a 59 chevy rear end, custom 4-link, s-10 front clip, ls1 with a 4l60e, and the list goes on, all custom. running dominator 2500 up front and 9000 series in the back.


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

BlaktOut02 said:


> dodge meadowbrook im building at work. got a 59 chevy rear end, custom 4-link, s-10 front clip, ls1 with a 4l60e, and the list goes on, all custom. running dominator 2500 up front and 9000 series in the back.


Best car in thread! Looks awesome, do you plan on cleaning it up for a hot rod look or going for rat rod?


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks, ive got a lot of work into that car. thats original paint so we are going to leave it alone, just buff it out a bit. the owner is talking about doing a woodgrain on it, not really sure whats going to happen with it. i dont get paid enough to know all the little details, just enough to do all the fab work.


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

BlaktOut02 said:


> thanks, ive got a lot of work into that car. thats original paint so we are going to leave it alone, just buff it out a bit. the owner is talking about doing a woodgrain on it, not really sure whats going to happen with it. i dont get paid enough to know all the little details, just enough to do all the fab work.


chop that roof and rust it up a bit! lol


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^No, chop the roof sure, but do it right!


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

it doesnt need a chop, its pretty well proportioned as it is, picture makes it look taller than it really is. and if the original paint wasnt in such good shape it would be getting patina'd for sure.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Just finished this up over the weekend;
Airlift struts from Bag Riders
Elevel Management from ORT 
Awesome dealing with both of them, and awesome products from airlift and accuair :thumbup:

Wheels will come soon enough


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

get those sensors installed!! 

looks great man. I find it funny how many subie owners are over in this forum. A lot of subie owners piss me off over on nasioc so I find myself on here a lot more especially because of all the info with air lol.

Should be finishing my install up tonight..but I can't help myself and wanted to post this pic.


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Crappy cell pic but wanted to whore her out haha

Not as good as other rides on here but getting there


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

xxscaxx said:


> get those sensors installed!!
> 
> looks great man. I find it funny how many subie owners are over in this forum. A lot of subie owners piss me off over on nasioc so I find myself on here a lot more especially because of all the info with air lol.
> 
> Should be finishing my install up tonight..but I can't help myself and wanted to post this pic.


 Yea I have a dom1.5 turbo and almost 400whp so the nasioc guys like that but they do hate the air ride. I pretty much use nasioc for the classifieds and some technical motor info. A lot of elitists over there. :screwy:

Can't wait to see the brz done tho, be sure to post some more pics.


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

no vtec 4me said:


> Yea I have a dom1.5 turbo and almost 400whp so the nasioc guys like that but they do hate the air ride. I pretty much use nasioc for the classifieds and some technical motor info. A lot of elitists over there. :screwy:
> 
> Can't wait to see the brz done tho, be sure to post some more pics.


Nice! Yeah if you aren't rallying over there you are "ruining" the car LOL. Pretty much use the forums for the same thing. Since selling my STi I am usually on ft86 because the brz section is dead on nasioc.

brz/frs owners heads are going to explode when they see what I have done.. 

Will do, thanks for commenting!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Scooped some rare 17" 5x100 RC's for winter not the audi convex ones in 5x112 .....


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

The new Air Lift Performance Series bags are legit!


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Indeed. Cambered in some mine loves to drop in on nice turns


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

What do you have your dampening set at?


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Middle. I'm not really sure what I want to do with them. Might actually soften them. They are not bouncy what so ever and it might be nice for the little bumps not being so jarring


----------



## bcg717 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I'm at 15/30. May go to 20 and see how it goes. I left the camber at how I took them out of the box.


----------



## WrenchJockey (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

VAGwhore said:


>


Oh wow.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

alexj87 said:


>


Any more of this? It looks absolutely great with the Borbets!

Contribution of a terrible iPhone picture.:laugh:

19B824AF-E989-4F01-9F09-D24D990F9F07 by miotke, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Gonna venture a guess and say that it's not the bone stock car that needed a jump...umpkin:


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Got a new project.


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Miotke said:


> Any more of this? It looks absolutely great with the Borbets!


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

bryangb said:


>


Like the wheels man

;-/


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

bryangb said:


>


it's not a driveway shot! boooo :laugh:

love those new wheels, much better than the bbs rs


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

VAGwhore said:


>


Wow!!

:heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

bryangb--can't get enough :beer::beer:


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

bryangb said:


>


Muchhh better!:thumbup:


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

What's that hiding?


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

Late night by Ray Singh, on Flickr


****face by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)




----------



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)

how much camber in the rear?


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

cpopp said:


> how much camber in the rear?


1.5 degrees i believe is where its at now, i took alot out to even out the camber/toe wear right before h2o.


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Lovely wheels you've got there Marc


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Accuair eLevel with BagYard front and rears. Tires are huge otherwise it would be sitting much lower.


Guan Garage by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks good Johnny! What are your wheel plans?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

timmiller05 said:


> Looks good Johnny! What are your wheel plans?


Thanks man. Got a few ideas rolling around but not 100% yet.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thanks man. Got a few ideas rolling around but not 100% yet.


Do you have size picked out? It seems like you have so many more options when you move away from sedans and hatchbacks.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

timmiller05 said:


> Do you have size picked out? It seems like you have so many more options when you move away from sedans and hatchbacks.


probably 20x10


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> probably 20x10


I was thinking dub's fore sure :laugh: It'll look good


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

timmiller05 said:


> I was thinking dub's fore sure :laugh: It'll look good


throwing my 18" HRE's on this weekend just to see but I think the stock 19's look small on air.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> throwing my 18" HRE's on this weekend just to see but I think the stock 19's look small on air.


:wave:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

marcdavis said:


>


Fantastic :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

alexj87 said:


> Lovely wheels you've got there Marc





DoctorDoctor said:


> Fantastic :thumbup::thumbup:


thanks guys i appreciate it.


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

I know i'm a subie and don't really belong, but you guys appreciate air, not so much in the 86/frs/brz world 

Big thanks to this forum, John at BagRiders, and anyone else that has helped along the way.



















Just waiting now on my CCW's, and i'll be set.


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

That's a weird lookin Jetta 




JK I like the setup :thumbup:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

RAD DAN by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Gonna venture a guess and say that it's not the bone stock car that needed a jump...umpkin:


 Your guess would be correct. :laugh:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Clear Sky by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

that weird looking VW again.. lol


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


>


 Hell yes


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


>


 Ya this looks unreal! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^on coils?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

No ride height.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

No ride height.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

mikez. said:


>


 Thats awesome pbr tank where did you get that graphic?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

In desperate need of smaller tires and a frame notch. 

 
Bagged-1 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Bagged-2 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Bagged-4 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

GTI_93 said:


> Thats awesome pbr tank where did you get that graphic?


 I had a friend make it.


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

temporary look while working on the new wheels, but i kind of love it


IMG_7656 by joelzyvw, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Agree. Those wheels look real nice.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

joelzy said:


> temporary look while working on the new wheels, but i kind of love it
> 
> 
> IMG_7656 by joelzyvw, on Flickr


Loving that :beer::beer:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

joelzy said:


> temporary look while working on the new wheels, but i kind of love it
> 
> 
> IMG_7656 by joelzyvw, on Flickr


whats the spec on these wheels and tires? I want to do a set on mine this year and that looks perfect. its nice being able to use your car to figure out how mine will look haha


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

slammi2 (1 of 1) by Giusep4, on Flickr

slamhersideways (1 of 1) by Giusep4, on Flickr

slammi (1 of 1) by Giusep4, on Flickr


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

ZachSav said:


> whats the spec on these wheels and tires? I want to do a set on mine this year and that looks perfect. its nice being able to use your car to figure out how mine will look haha


lol fair enough
they are 8" ET20 
205 45 sdrives
5mm spacer in the rear + 2 degrees of camber
front has TT/R CAs and spindles slotted out all the way so they poke a little more than stock with ET20 would.


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

sitting low in Seaside Heights....(winter wheels)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

StanceWorks - Kevins Bagged Impreza by -KillerBlackbird-, on Flickr


StanceWorks - Kevins Bagged Impreza by -KillerBlackbird-, on Flickr


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Finally got all the kinks worked out and here we go


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Dat shaved trunk:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

joelzy said:


> front has TT/R CAs and spindles slotted out all the way so they poke a little more than stock with ET20 would.


Hey Zach, I have a set of TT/R CAs from my MkIV.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

BMP_3918 said:


>


its like a mk4 with that rear beam


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

98DUB said:


> its like a mk4 with that rear beam


It sucks


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rickyislazy said:


>


I'm glad you still have this car. :heart:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

98DUB said:


> its like a mk4 with that rear beam


They don't have IRS in the mk6??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> They don't have IRS in the mk6??


The Jetta S, SE and SEL have a solid rear beam like a Mk4, the GLI uses the Golf/GTI rear suspension which is independent.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The Jetta S, SE and SEL have a solid rear beam like a Mk4, the GLI uses the Golf/GTI rear suspension which is independent.


:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That's clownshoes. Did all mk5s have IRS?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> That's clownshoes. Did all mk5s have IRS?


Yes, all MkV's had IRS.

VW was losing money hand over fist with the MkV's, hence why the production run was so short. They were able to save money by switching the base models back over to a beam style rear and leaving the IRS for the 'high-line' models. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ :thumbup:


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

Good God Corey!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

xxscaxx said:


> get those sensors installed!!
> 
> looks great man. I find it funny how many subie owners are over in this forum. A lot of subie owners piss me off over on nasioc so I find myself on here a lot more especially because of all the info with air lol.
> 
> Should be finishing my install up tonight..but I can't help myself and wanted to post this pic.


Hell yes Joe! Can't wait to see the new wheels!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

rickyislazy said:


>


Ricky! Will you be at Wuste again?!

Car looks fantastic as usual :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Put my new double bellow bags in and then ic:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Notch-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

jwcardy said:


>


Did you paint the white walls or bought them like that? Looks awesome lol planning on doing something similar for my winter setup next year


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Beetle :beer::beer:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

Jacob from Superluxe Creative snapped this one candidly while I was in Target


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Made some custom upper bag mounts.


----------



## MEACH (May 25, 2005)

Photo Credit: Brandon Jordan


----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

Keep it going with the Cali cars!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

update... Big thanks to [email protected] and [email protected] for the new setup!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

ocdpvw said:


> update... Big thanks to [email protected] and [email protected] for the new setup!


YES YES! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

dub-Nation said:


> Made some custom upper bag mounts.


Bernie - **** looks sick! is this a shot of the van?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

VR-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

sup by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Some more Subaru goodness for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great Kevin, what wheels did you decide to run this season?


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

My attempt :beer:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Looking great Kevin!



[email protected] said:


> Looks great Kevin, what wheels did you decide to run this season?


I believe his wheels of choice have my initials in their name :laugh:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great Kevin, what wheels did you decide to run this season?


CCW classics, 18x10 with 255/35s  Should be here in the next 2 weeks



ocdpvw said:


> Looking great Kevin!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe his wheels of choice have my initials in their name :laugh:


Thanks brudda


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ll Black Blurr ll said:


> My attempt :beer:


Oh how i enjoy this :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

hyphytrain203 said:


> Bernie - **** looks sick! is this a shot of the van?


Thanks Doug! I haven't forgotten about you. I just need to sit down with Sean and see if I can grab his attention. LOL










Tuckage!!!


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

hope you guys like


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Brandon_Schulze (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

Quick pic after wheels installed


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

^ charlie :heart:


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Daveyg (Oct 13, 2011)

MEACH said:


> Photo Credit: Brandon Jordan


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

Jayy said:


> ^ charlie :heart:


Haha thanks homie!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

IcantPark said:


> Keep it going with the Cali cars!


More shots of this car??


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

^^ Thats the most perfect golf R I've seen yet. 

My contribution.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

still waiting for my tires so i can put my wheels back on


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

Boost Logic said:


> ^^ Thats the most perfect golf R I've seen yet.
> 
> My contribution.


it's a regular golf tdi haha. and a really nice build.
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1092175#post1092175


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

Unloading ❤


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

babydubz said:


> still waiting for my tires so i can put my wheels back on


To be honest, i love bagged mkv on huffs. Oem+ in my opinion looks awesome


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## znf218 (Apr 11, 2012)

The fronts are lower now have to oder spacers and get the rear down more but here is by land yacht.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

IcantPark said:


> Keep it going with the Cali cars!


Ryan's old Maserati jawns?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

znf218 said:


> The fronts are lower now have to oder spacers and get the rear down more but here is by land yacht.


really like the color combo and wheel choice! :thumbup:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Kat's Fahrenheit*









































And more


----------



## znf218 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks :beer:


----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

eurotrsh said:


> Ryan's old Maserati jawns?


Yessir. I'll be changing up the finish again this summer.


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just finished it up last night, need to get the frame notched in front but overall I'm happy. First car I've done bags on and it love it.


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice shoes dude by Ray Singh, on Flickr


Congress. by Ray Singh, on Flickr


StayClassy by Ray Singh, on Flickr


Congress. by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

bomber vw said:


>


Saw your car a Dubs on Defrost, Looks good man :thumbup:


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbup:

Looks good, mandibs


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Looks good, mandibs


Thanks dude! If your not already, you should come down to Staggered in Somers on May 5th!


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Chilled-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Chilled-6 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ 

;-/


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

_DiBS said:


> Thanks dude! If your not already, you should come down to Staggered in Somers on May 5th!


I may or may not. Sposed to be helping a friend put his ride back together in MD that weekend.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

more here


----------



## .:RTime (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> more here


Beetle Wheels look so good on on the mk4!! I have been seeing alot of them on mk5 and mk6 and they look terrible, glad to see them done right!! :beer:


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## swerge (May 24, 2012)

The only photos I have right now but mk6 gli.


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

steaguejr said:


>


Ughhhh so damn clean and fresh btw love the euro jet decals!!! :heart:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

new color for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Chilled-3 by santorum, on Flickr

Chilled-4 by santorum, on Flickr

Chilled-7 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Chilled-3 by santorum, on Flickr
> 
> Chilled-4 by santorum, on Flickr
> 
> Chilled-7 by santorum, on Flickr


I drove past you all sunday when you were doing this shoot, what an awesome spot. I should have photobombed it with my audi :laugh:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

marcdavis said:


> I drove past you all sunday when you were doing this shoot, what an awesome spot. I should have photobombed it with my audi :laugh:


We missed Tony Luke's and when we were turning around, saw this spot. Awesome indeed! Should have stopped!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

marcdavis said:


> new color for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## .:RTime (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

hmmmmmm...


DSC_0719 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0693 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0763 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

I see what you did there


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Are those HREs?


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Are those HREs?


on JohnnyR32s car? Yes.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> on JohnnyR32s car? Yes.


other car...


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I've never seen a Golf R on HREs before, that's all.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I've never seen a golf r


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> I've never seen a Golf R on HREs before, that's all.





bryangb said:


> I've never seen a golf r


:laugh:


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

^^^ wow Greg did a nice job on that.:thumbup:


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> ryan's jetta


Love the wheels. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

long island sound said:


>


whenever i see people being so amazed by hardlines i think to myself. wow. my dad does way more complicated stuff everyday at work. he owns a fabrication company. He taught me how to bend tubing like this, it's really simple to do. just need to measure it and then bend.

I always LOL when people spend so much money to have someone do it when a hand tube bender is so cheap. I should jump on that business and make a killing doing air setups :laugh:

looks good and all, but i wish people would be DIY'ers, much cooler that way :thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> whenever i see people being so amazed by hardlines i think to myself. wow. my dad does way more complicated stuff everyday at work. he owns a fabrication company. He taught me how to bend tubing like this, it's really simple to do. just need to measure it and then bend.
> 
> I always LOL when people spend so much money to have someone do it when a hand tube bender is so cheap. I should jump on that business and make a killing doing air setups :laugh:
> 
> looks good and all, but i wish people would be DIY'ers, much cooler that way :thumbup:


It's true. Anybody who has worked in the instrumentation field or basically anything with tubing in an industrial setting could kill it on this ****.


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

martin13 said:


> It's true. Anybody who has worked in the instrumentation field or basically anything with tubing in an industrial setting could kill it on this ****.


how much do they generally charge for a hardline setup?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> how much do they generally charge for a hardline setup?


No idea, I have done all of mine myself. I have about $200 total into my ridgid bender and flaring tool.


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

Diy 👍


----------



## Daveyg (Oct 13, 2011)

*Quick Pic!*


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> whenever i see people being so amazed by hardlines i think to myself. wow. my dad does way more complicated stuff everyday at work. he owns a fabrication company. He taught me how to bend tubing like this, it's really simple to do. just need to measure it and then bend.
> 
> I always LOL when people spend so much money to have someone do it when a hand tube bender is so cheap. I should jump on that business and make a killing doing air setups :laugh:
> 
> looks good and all, but i wish people would be DIY'ers, much cooler that way :thumbup:





martin13 said:


> It's true. Anybody who has worked in the instrumentation field or basically anything with tubing in an industrial setting could kill it on this ****.


Holy ****. Thank you guys. I been sitting here scratching my head at why people are throwing ropes across everyone's air lines. Sure it's cool, some of 'em are artsy, but there's no one here with two hands that couldn't do it themselves.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Lots of talk but I don't see anyone putting out the number of hardline setups that Swoops does with the quality and symmetry of his setups. He's a plumber by trade, so just like those of you who are saying you do more complicated stuff in your jobs, it's exactly the same situation for him. 

Plenty of people have done or attempted their own hardline setups and most, frankly, come out looking like crap and not even close to symmetrical. Like I said before, talk is cheap and actions speak louder than words posted on Vortex. Keep in mind he's been doing these for a few years now and like anything else, practice makes perfect, which is why the setups you see people do on their own generally don't look nearly as good and why people pay for his work.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> Lots of talk but I don't see anyone putting out the number of hardline setups that Swoops does with the quality and symmetry of his setups. He's a plumber by trade, so just like those of you who are saying you do more complicated stuff in your jobs, it's exactly the same situation for him.
> 
> Plenty of people have done or attempted their own hardline setups and most, frankly, come out looking like crap and not even close to symmetrical. Like I said before, talk is cheap and actions speak louder than words posted on Vortex. Keep in mind he's been doing these for a few years now and like anything else, practice makes perfect, which is why the setups you see people do on their own generally don't look nearly as good and why people pay for his work.


I don't think volume really matters, Aaron. When it comes to something like hardlines, it's an art and it's not something that should really be directly associated with quantity.

Standard Fabrications does excellent hardlines and is definitely on the same level as Swoops. If I recall correctly, Swoops doubted that Adam's 5 tank full hardline setup would ever work and it works flawlessly. Not saying everyone should run right out and attempt hardline setups, but Swoops isn't the only name in the game anymore :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Swoops isn't the only name in the game anymore :thumbup::beer:


People still swing from his nuts as if that weren't the case, though. That's the thing that bugs me the most; that it seems they'd rather just say SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY than try and do a little work on their own. Because, you know...HARDLINES BY SWOOPS. :facepalm:

I'm not saying that he's not good at what he does, at all. It's just, make some @(#[email protected]#(*ING effort.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> People still swing from his nuts as if that weren't the case, though. That's the thing that bugs me the most; that it seems they'd rather just say SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY than try and do a little work on their own. Because, you know...HARDLINES BY SWOOPS. :facepalm:
> 
> I'm not saying that he's not good at what he does, at all. It's just, make some @(#[email protected]#(*ING effort.


Do you think you could pick up a camera and learn photoshop and provide a great photo shoot for someone right off the bat? You entrust that task to people who are well-established in the photography field and know what they are doing for a reason.

And I don't think Aaron was discrediting anyone else who bends hardlines, but an image that Greg did was quoted and commented upon, so Aaron was doing the same thing. The volume argument comes into play when you're talking about the sheer QUANITY of QUALITY setups that Greg has done. Quantity doesn't always translate to quality, but in Greg's case, it does. The dedication and care that Greg puts into his work is admirable, and no one has the right to discount that. Not saying that other people don't do quality work, but Greg's work is a great example to draw upon.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think volume really matters, Aaron. When it comes to something like hardlines, it's an art and it's not something that should really be directly associated with quantity.
> 
> Standard Fabrications does excellent hardlines and is definitely on the same level as Swoops. If I recall correctly, Swoops doubted that Adam's 5 tank full hardline setup would ever work and it works flawlessly. Not saying everyone should run right out and attempt hardline setups, but Swoops isn't the only name in the game anymore :thumbup::beer:


Agreed 100% on it being art and that's always been Greg's game. He rarely duplicates setups and each one is different from the last. He never doubted that it wouldn't work but he would have gone about it in a different manner, that's all. You're right, he isn't the only name in the game but he was one of the first to bring the idea of hardline setups into VWs and make them something we now commonly see in VWs :thumbup:



Rob Cote said:


> People still swing from his nuts as if that weren't the case, though. That's the thing that bugs me the most; that it seems they'd rather just say SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY than try and do a little work on their own. Because, you know...HARDLINES BY SWOOPS. :facepalm:
> 
> I'm not saying that he's not good at what he does, at all. It's just, make some @(#[email protected]#(*ING effort.


Swing from his nuts? Greg is one of my close friends, of course I'm going to back him and his business up. No one forces people to go to him, they do by choice. Like I said above, plenty of people have done it on their own but only a handful come close to his setups. Tall Dave in RI has done a bunch of his own and they come out looking great and Standard Fab is definitely doing big stuff now too but the majority of people won't get those results without a LOT of practice.

It's like welding or any other skill. The more you practice, the better you get, but chances are your first few were terrible :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe I'm just jaded because I was doing it in high school.  My point still stands; it's not difficult.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Maybe I'm just jaded because I was doing it in high school.  My point still stands; it's not difficult.


That's EXACTLY it. And it is difficult, might not be for you, but you can't judge someone else's ability and call them lazy just because they can't bend a hardline like you can.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> hmmmmmm...
> 
> 
> DSC_0719 by vwdork, on Flickr
> ...


Tooooo good John


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

d.tek said:


>


That has to be one of the most unique setups out right now. I love the mini tank :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That has to be one of the most unique setups out right now. I love the mini tank :thumbup:


Thanks, Will! Absolutely LOVE what Greg did.


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Melissa's MKV TDI. by TravisRockPhotography, on Flickr


Trunk Setup by missamagnificent, on Flickr


Trunk Setup by missamagnificent, on Flickr


Melissa's MKV TDI. by TravisRockPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Got some wheels finally


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0842 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ :thumbup: 

Photo cred to Dan Helmlinger! Didn't get a chance to meet you, but awesome shots! 

 
That warm feeling by DanHelmlingerPhoto, on Flickr 

 
Nice choice by DanHelmlingerPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

no vtec 4me said:


> Got some wheels finally


 :wave: :beer:


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

Side2 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## FAHRVERGNUGEN_DUBS (May 5, 2008)

Sent from Waldo's iPhone


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

FAHRVERGNUGEN_DUBS said:


>


 I scrolled past this a few times before I realized you were in Calgary! I haven't seen your car around though...


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

flat black paint (not plasti dip or wrap) 9.5s all around


----------



## FAHRVERGNUGEN_DUBS (May 5, 2008)

martin13 said:


> I scrolled past this a few times before I realized you were in Calgary! I haven't seen your car around though...


 I actually live in Toronto but use to live in Calgary. I was visiting family on my road trip across the country and met up with a friend Mike Joe that had moved to Calgary to do a photo shoot 


Sent from Waldo's iPhone


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

FAHRVERGNUGEN_DUBS said:


> I actually live in Toronto but use to live in Calgary. I was visiting family on my road trip across the country and met up with a friend Mike Joe that had moved to Calgary to do a photo shoot
> 
> 
> Sent from Waldo's iPhone


 Ah well that makes perfect sense then!


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

prospal said:


> That warm feeling by DanHelmlingerPhoto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Nice choice by DanHelmlingerPhoto, on Flickr


 :thumbup: GSE! :wave:


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Not amazing quality in the video, but a couple of mk4s on air, and a static passat that may as well be on air.


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

I hope this isn't too much whoring. 
 
hills1 by peitrus057, on Flickr 
 
hills2 by peitrus057, on Flickr 
 
hills9 by peitrus057, on Flickr 
 
hills11 by peitrus057, on Flickr 
 
hills10 by peitrus057, on Flickr 
 
hills8 by peitrus057, on Flickr


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> :thumbup: GSE! :wave:


 :wave:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

FukenMKIII said:


> [/URL]


 Interlagos :heart: 

 
Night Out-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)

More pics on www.vwaudistyle.ch


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

My lady babe's Beetle. Shot by michaelmark5 today


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^ damn.


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

d.tek said:


> Do you think you could pick up a camera and learn photoshop and provide a great photo shoot for someone right off the bat? You entrust that task to people who are well-established in the photography field and know what they are doing for a reason.
> 
> And I don't think Aaron was discrediting anyone else who bends hardlines, but an image that Greg did was quoted and commented upon, so Aaron was doing the same thing. The volume argument comes into play when you're talking about the sheer QUANITY of QUALITY setups that Greg has done. Quantity doesn't always translate to quality, but in Greg's case, it does. The dedication and care that Greg puts into his work is admirable, and no one has the right to discount that. Not saying that other people don't do quality work, but Greg's work is a great example to draw upon.


 Greg does awesome work. This guy puts many hard working hours into his projects and wont stop until they are perfected. I'm not just saying this because he did my air setup. I did my air install myself and promised Greg that he will do my hardlines when I'm ready. Like Aaron said nobody gets forced into going to swoops. They go because they want to and hear he does quality work. I know from experience that Greg doesn't do all this work just for the money but he does it because he loves what he does. Greg has put crazy intelligent ideas into the airride game! I back swoops 100%!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

just waiting on wheels


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

no vtec 4me said:


> Got some wheels finally


 
 Looks good


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

xxscaxx said:


> Looks good


 Jesus Christ that is awesome


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

F.L.Dub. - Teaser - April 2013 Great Lakes GTG by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

xxscaxx said:


>





PatientlyWaiting said:


> F.L.Dub. - Teaser - April 2013 Great Lakes GTG by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> F.L.Dub. - Teaser - April 2013 Great Lakes GTG by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


 Oh my lawdy


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Sophia | MKV TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr 

 
Sophia | MKV TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Adam-96 (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

rickyislazy said:


>


 :heart::heart:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*Fuk It MkV*'s GTI 

 
1 May-6 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
1 May-5 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
1 May-4 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Ceisari (Aug 9, 2012)

More later. 
More photos, intsagram: JULLECEESSAR


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Ceisari said:


> More later.
> More photos, intsagram: JULLECEESSAR


 Love style 5's! 

:heart:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Instagram pic


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

the dapper sticker totally ruined it for me. ignoring it and you car looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> the dapper sticker totally ruined it for me. ignoring it and you car looks amazing :thumbup:


 :laugh: :heart: :heart:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

1 May-7 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
1 May-8 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
1 May-11 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Death Star by NerdoPlex, on Flickr 

 
Death Star by NerdoPlex, on Flickr 

 
Death Star by NerdoPlex, on Flickr 

 
Death Star by NerdoPlex, on Flickr 

 
Death Star by NerdoPlex, on Flickr 

 
Death Star by NerdoPlex, on Flickr


----------



## Daveyg (Oct 13, 2011)

New 19in VMR


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

Vuck Folkswagen said:


>


 lol @ fapper sticker :beer: would fapper to dapper be like filthiest would be to illest?


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

love it!! ^

;-/


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Instagram pic


 FTFY


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

mikez. said:


> FTFY


 Was the link dead? It was working for me


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Was the link dead? It was working for me


 link works fine. I got ride of your black side markers.


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

Posting for my friend...Another IDF creation recently completed


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

1 May-13 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
1 May-14 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
1 May-24 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> F.L.Dub. - Teaser - April 2013 Great Lakes GTG by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


 Absolutely amazing wheels! What kind are they?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

mikez. said:


> link works fine. I got ride of your black side markers.


 Oh haha. Nice touch  They'll be gone for for real in about 2wks :laugh:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a pic of my car from a show on the weekend...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Oh haha. Nice touch  They'll be gone for for real in about 2wks :laugh:


 God damnit, Jason. I was going to shave my bumper again.


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

MoWsE said:


> Absolutely amazing wheels! What kind are they?


 1-off Boyd Coddington's. 19x9 et38 all the way around.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> God damnit, Jason. I was going to shave my bumper again.


 Do it mayne!! It looked great on your car


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Al_Bundy (Aug 7, 2004)

Iphone shots.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraBush (May 1, 2013)

timmiller05 said:


> Beetle Wheels look so good on on the mk4!! I have been seeing alot of them on mk5 and mk6 and they look terrible, glad to see them done right!! :beer:


 Hopefully I like them more than you, I just picked up a set:beer:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

BarbaraBush said:


> Hopefully I like them more than you, I just picked up a set:beer:


 :laugh: good luck!


----------



## BarbaraBush (May 1, 2013)

This is the only mk5 i could find with them and he's in europe.. Where are all these mk5 and 6's your seeing


----------



## BarbaraBush (May 1, 2013)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Oh haha. Nice touch  They'll be gone for for real in about 2wks :laugh:


 :thumbup:


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Dem 3 spoke wheels:heart:


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> Dem 3 spoke wheels:heart:


 :beer::beer:. dem fan blades lol i had some guy come up to me and ask me if i had the car on "those fan blades"


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

LPhiE said:


>


SJC ?


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

long island sound said:


> SJC ?


I'm not sure what "SJC" means. :heart:


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

LPhiE said:


> I'm not sure what "SJC" means. :heart:


What are your new wheels? I love them


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

long island sound said:


> What are your new wheels? I love them


Avant Garde M220s


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Oh haha. Nice touch  They'll be gone for for real in about 2wks :laugh:


 wont look good if you shaved them off


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Tweaking the Stance 1 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


Tweaking the Stance 2 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh my:beer::beer:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

*Haircut, New Suit, and old shoes*

Sorry abut the cell phone pics but here goes. AirLift XL's and SS 6's completed the hair cut. Trading my 07 B6 wagon for a 2013 B7 SE Gave me a New Suit! And the old shoes have been hanging around my garage for over two yrs.


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Tweaking the Stance 1 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tweaking the Stance 2 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


god damn man lovin those x5 hybrid wheels


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> god damn man lovin those x5 hybrid wheels


this :thumbup:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> god damn man lovin those x5 hybrid wheels


X6 hybrid, but yeah Dennis I am in love. Now the rears tuck like the fronts.


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

Enviado de mí Galaxy S4


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_7816 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

DarkSideGTI said:


> DSC_7816 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


:heart::beer: love this. on a side note the sky looks amazing :laugh:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## lewismartin (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Brandon_Schulze (Nov 12, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Old wheels


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

Bagged another one.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

iPhone jams from SoWo. I should have some proper flicks soon from shoots.


----------



## radiculture (Nov 21, 2002)

Finally bagged my jetta right in time for SOWO. (instagrams)


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Here are a couple shots from this past weekend. Pic credit goes to my buddy Erik Marroquin.


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

wow


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Cory and Nate's GTI's


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Redialed by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


wow that is awesome, one of the best mk5's i've seen


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Rest in pieces


----------



## confused. (Sep 28, 2011)

whoring it a little bit..


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## BarbaraBush (May 1, 2013)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

22 May-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

^ :heart:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ^ :heart:


Thank you!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

18x9 +40 fronts, 18x9.5 +40 rears, just got the air setup installed. Still gotta dial in the fitment with spacers and some camber.


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

VRtotheSix said:


>


:beer::beer: awesome! nice and clean.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

NYC-7 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

SoWo 2013 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

One from the week-end! :beer:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

resilientsoma said:


> wow that is awesome, one of the best mk5's i've seen


didn't see this. unfortunately the car was t-boned and totaled last october.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Had a small photoshoot last night with my bud, thought id share.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

More soon...










Adrift | Productions


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Crappy cell pics!


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

SoSoA3 said:


> Crappy cell pics!


Looking good
So jelly of those roof rails


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

so perfect.

EDIT: needs R tails and then it will be perfect.




alf_ftw said:


> :beer:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Went out and took some pics of my mates freshly 'bagged A6 yesterday. 

It's an 08 2.0TDI 140 



Matts A6 by baz.tunnicliffe, on Flickr


Matts A6 by baz.tunnicliffe, on Flickr


Matts A6 by baz.tunnicliffe, on Flickr


Matts A6 by baz.tunnicliffe, on Flickr


Matts A6 by baz.tunnicliffe, on Flickr


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Damn! That's amazing


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

i want to put my penis in it.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

sowo15 by Michael Petrino photography, on Flickr


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

that car was so damn nice in person


love those wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

shego-3 by taylormenezes, on Flickr


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> shego-3 by taylormenezes, on Flickr


Mmmm, dishy goodness


----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)

Couple shots from Dubs in the Meadows


----------



## EuroMike (Sep 2, 2007)

Photo credit: Andrew Boho


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> shego-3 by taylormenezes, on Flickr


Love the new color, Will!!


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

martin13 said:


> Love the new color, Will!!


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Doesn't look like air ride to me.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Doesn't look like air ride to me.


Forgot how serious this thread was :laugh:


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

hyphytrain203 said:


> Forgot how serious this thread was :laugh:


:laugh::laugh: was just messing. i want to know wtf the project is.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> :laugh::laugh: was just messing. i want to know wtf the project is.


:beer:

raising the subframe assembly/motor on my mkv to lay unibody. those were some of the machined parts i had designed to allow me to do it. just wanted to "show them off" but i realized i should prob hold off on posting pictures until i make some more progress. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

hyphytrain203 said:


> :beer:
> 
> raising the subframe assembly/motor on my mkv to lay unibody. those were some of the machined parts i had designed to allow me to do it. just wanted to "show them off" but i realized i should prob hold off on posting pictures until i make some more progress. :laugh:


Nice! I'm trying to figure out what I need to modify so I can drag my dome light.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

^ love that shot :thumbup::thumbup:




Ride Height | MKV TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

couple pics from sowo


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll play...


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Untitled by President Lincoln, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

President Lincoln said:


> IMG_1724 by President Lincoln, on Flickr


So clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

An Oldie from last summer


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

new wheels


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> So clean :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks man! Here is another one from Wuste! 

 
Untitled by President Lincoln, on Flickr


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Twilliams83 said:


>


 Baller:thumbup:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Volkspringa-18 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Volkspringa-19 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Rpc07 said:


>


 wow perfect fitment :thumbup: looks awesome, great work!


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> wow perfect fitment :thumbup: looks awesome, great work!


 Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Daveyg (Oct 13, 2011)

*Gave Her A Nice Cleaning This Weekend*


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

your car looks stoned :laugh:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

freshly washed on spare wheels. need the fenders to arrive and install before the 19x12 will fit :laugh:


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## NJDeVsFaN (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*The kid.*


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> Crappy cell pics!


 care looks sick man saw it the other day right after it was finished at fifteen52:beer::beer:


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

First shot of my car after the air ride install. :wave:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Mine:


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

Blinddub said:


> Mine:


 :thumbup:


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

Blinddub said:


> Mine:


 was not expecting the pic to move, for a sec i was like :what:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> was not expecting the pic to move, for a sec i was like :what:


 haha, im sure it took a minute or two to load


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## BarbaraBush (May 1, 2013)

unitzero said:


> Went out and took some pics of my mates freshly 'bagged A6 yesterday.
> 
> It's an 08 2.0TDI 140
> 
> ...


----------



## joshybg13 (Jul 13, 2010)

finaly can post here









like us http://www.facebook.com/pages/Illegal-Low/108315319339202


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Snapped a shot of my Z before leaving the San Luis Obispo Concours. Of course had to make the GF feel special and get her in there too :laugh:

Front still has 20psi and I'm hoping to swap out the Airrex rears soon with something from Airlift to get a bit lower.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

garage by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Blinddub said:


> Mine:


Awesome wheel choice!


----------



## Ceisari (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

HonDee-A3 said:


>


Oh wow!


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Needs smaller tires


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

From Cult Classic. :beer::beer:


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

. by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

Cant wait to get my wheels on friday.


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

From Euro Hangar


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

no vtec 4me said:


> :wave:


Looked so good in person! 

who's that BRO in the backround with the blue blockers.........2nd place winner.:laugh:


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

darcness said:


> From Euro Hangar


Yup looked good, this is probably my favorite pic from the show. The Chick, Dude and Dog are all checkin it out. :thumbup:








and another close up
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1040497_569458196409954_487322640_o.jpg


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Last week in MTL for Eurokracy


Finest MkV by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

zandgti by mexicanlowrider7, on Flickr


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Need to get smaller tires to be able to air all the way out. I can tuck the fronts but the rears push the fenders all the way out.


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm really starting to love the new all roads, look so sexy on bags :thumbup:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)

July 6th Edit 2 by spencer.dahl, on Flickr


lightpaintninofit by spencer.dahl, on Flickr


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

. by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> Looked so good in person!
> 
> who's that BRO in the backround with the blue blockers.........2nd place winner.:laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


Yeah Buddy E30 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)

mine and the wifeys b7 passat


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

damn. love that Passat. Lambo wheels look great on there. Very clean. :thumbup:


----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> damn. love that Passat. Lambo wheels look great on there. Very clean. :thumbup:


Thanks man!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

itzallansgli said:


> Thanks man!


They do look great! Any plans to add spacers?


----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)

timmiller05 said:


> They do look great! Any plans to add spacers?


haha i just put 10mm in the rear today and it looks way better.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Staggered 2013 -Sam Dobbins- 168 by More Than More, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Staggered 2013 -Sam Dobbins- 138 by More Than More, on Flickr


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Dealer-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice shot Christof. Car is looking clean :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> Nice shot Christof. Car is looking clean :thumbup:


Thanks Dom! It's a fun, fun car and I'm very happy with it. Some big stuff in the works for it too. :thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Someone buy my wheels so I can get new ones with smaller tires!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

BIG EYE said:


> Someone buy my wheels so I can get new ones with smaller tires!


I actually wouldn't mind them, but the tires are too big and I need my 18s gone.


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

VR_Kraut said:


> Dealer-1 by santorum, on Flickr


Where did you get that bra? It looks awesome...I'd really like to get one for my fiancé's mk6 jetta.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

JR20thAE said:


> Where did you get that bra? It looks awesome...I'd really like to get one for my fiancé's mk6 jetta.


eBay. It's a LeBra and came with the bumper cover too for $90. I only use it for long trips and I wax before use.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

VR_Kraut said:


> I actually wouldn't mind them, but the tires are too big and I need my 18s gone.


I'll separate the wheels and tires if you are really interested!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

zrace07 said:


>


Wow. Making Type Cs look good! Well done!


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Dealer-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

my daily ....


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## denyle (Jan 28, 2004)

Car on the right, before I sold it.









More


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

On the way home from waterfest 19


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

:heart::heart:^^^^


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

fikse by joelzyvw, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

My wifes daily...
-wes


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Via MikeBurns


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

^^^^ I love that thing sooooo much. What is the name of the color/paint on there? It almost looks like blueish/gray in a lot of the pics i've seen of it...and the wheels flow so nicely on there.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> ^^^^ I love that thing sooooo much. What is the name of the color/paint on there? It almost looks like blueish/gray in a lot of the pics i've seen of it...and the wheels flow so nicely on there.


Thanks dude, Meteor Gray. I was going for the futuristic / concept / oem tron look.


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

pictures I found of my car at waterfest19


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## UNDERWRAPS AUTOMOTIVE (May 17, 2013)

*Shot by Ronaldo Stewart Photography * :thumbup:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Via MikeBurns



Easily my favorite car this season. The clean lines and wheels flow so well. It's like peanut butter and jelly! :heart::thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)

_MG_9941 by Christopher Umali, on Flickr


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

one i just finished for a friend 

 
Christians CC by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## Sal MK4 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Twilliams83 said:


> one i just finished for a friend
> 
> 
> Christians CC by todd williams 83, on Flickr


 Offtopic question, specs on the wheels? Looks awesome and nice picture man!


----------



## UNDERWRAPS AUTOMOTIVE (May 17, 2013)

TJClover said:


>


 Looks Great :thumbup:


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> Offtopic question, specs on the wheels? Looks awesome and nice picture man!


 Considering they're tarmacs; most likely 18x8.5 and 18x9.5


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

dano17 said:


>


 
What wheels?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

ORT 
UNIXPERFORMANCE 
KLIBRE.CA 

 
Night-002 by bbswagen, on Flickr 


 
Night-003 by bbswagen, on Flickr 

 
Night-004 by bbswagen, on Flickr 

 
Night-001 by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## UNDERWRAPS AUTOMOTIVE (May 17, 2013)

Nanozic said:


>


 :thumbup: Love it!


----------



## VSPwheels (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

^ What wheels are those?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gabrius said:


> ^ What wheels are those?


 check the name and signature


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

^ Got anymore of the management and/or engine bay?


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Gabrius said:


> ^ Got anymore of the management and/or engine bay?


 Here's the management, well what you can see of it. Complete Airlift V1 setup and only floating setup I've seen yet.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

EuroTrain by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

MoWsE said:


>


 Brrrraaah I have loved this ride since b4 u had the color matched grille and wheels. Had no idea u lived here. Represent 808. :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

photobucket is a **** pile. expect no further pictures of my car. ever. :thumbdown: :facepalm:


----------



## UNDERWRAPS AUTOMOTIVE (May 17, 2013)

NJDeVsFaN said:


>


 *LOVE* :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)

Car Graffiti #2 by spencer.dahl, on Flickr​


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Lakeside-13 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Lakeside-11 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

^ The new Passats and Jettas remind me of BMW's. Especially the rears. Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Bonzerrelli said:


> ^ The new Passats and Jettas remind me of BMW's. Especially the rears. Looks good. :thumbup:


Thanks!



bryangb said:


> X


:heart:

All that red is what I see when I drink Shandy.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Lakeside-11 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

mark6kevin said:


>


Love how you reinforced the bolts with those sleeves :thumbup:


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Raia (Sep 5, 2012)

Love this!! :heart::heart::thumbup:!



BBSWagen said:


> ORT
> UNIXPERFORMANCE
> KLIBRE.CA
> 
> ...


----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)

First pic! 
Big thanks to [email protected]


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Had a car meet this weekend, snaped couple pics!
Still missing 4 hardline but it's coming! 




Washington's (1 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Washington's (3 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Washington's (9 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr



Washington's (6 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Washington's (11 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Washington's (12 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Washington's (20 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Washington's (22 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Washington's (23 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Washington's (30 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Washington's (33 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Washington's (34 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Washington's (35 of 35) by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the TT, Matt


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

not entirely done but, this is the direction. :wave:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

HonDee-A3 said:


> not entirely done but, this is the direction. :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## mk-4-ever (Jul 11, 2011)

too poor to have airride, but I'll have it one day:thumbup:


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

LPhiE said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:^ post the other pic too. That one is dope. Shows the stance better.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

Bonzerrelli said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:^ post the other pic too. That one is dope. Shows the stance better.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


Here you go:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

^^ diggin that:beer:.

Here's my best friend's jetta on fittipaldi's and my red pos next to his at the VWOA HQ meet next to our house last week


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

They are definitely "more than great coats". :thumbup:










Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> ^^ diggin that:beer:.
> 
> Here's my best friend's jetta on fittipaldi's and my red pos next to his at the VWOA HQ meet next to our house last week


MOAR please


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1040314 by dhenr012, on Flickr


cloudvi by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1040168 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1000358 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1040283 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)

Photo Dump 
icrops to David Venezia :beer:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^ New GC, New Wheels :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## BarbaraBush (May 1, 2013)

Blinddub said:


>


Wheels look good man!


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

^^ hey mista u get recon for dat? Lol. drooooooling someone put my tongue back.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Finished my wife's R32 yesterday.


Candy White-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## rock salt (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

^double dubbin


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

VR_Kraut said:


> Finished my wife's R32 yesterday.


What type of bags and management system did u install bro?

Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Bonzerrelli said:


> What type of bags and management system did u install bro?




Air Lift Auto Pilot v2
Air Lift Performance air struts
Air Lift double bellow air springs
Bilstein Sport shocks
Air Zenith OB2 compressor
3/8" lines
5 gallon tank


Already had a Neuspeed 25mm rear sway bar and Nitto NeoGen 225/40R18 on so it handles fantastic. Had almost the same setup (different rear bags) on my GLI when I totaled it and I loved it, which is now on my Passat.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Last bit of whorage.


Candy White-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

VR_Kraut said:


> Last bit of whorage.
> 
> 
> Candy White-2 by santorum, on Flickr


Please continue whoring!


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

Just finished my install.


----------



## VSPwheels (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

A pic I took at DATR


President Lincoln, on Flickr


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm about an inch and a half from where I want to be... D cups need to be milled down and frame notch coming soon.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

*Switched my style up a little bit.*

*From This*


*To This*


*What does everyone think?*


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Ran a 9:33 at Dubfest last weekend, was pretty happy with that.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Your notation implies nine hours and thirty three minutes.


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Your notation implies nine hours and thirty three minutes.


LOL! My bad! Been a long and busy morning. You know what I meant though, LOL!


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


>


Nice. 

Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Daveyg (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Bonzerrelli said:


> Nice.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


Thanks


----------



## dc1204 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Done with wheel changes for a while...:screwy:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

^ looks really nice :thumbup:


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Skin88 said:


>


Looks like your back wheels is on the wrong side


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Travy said:


> Looks like your back wheels is on the wrong side


or is it the front wheel thats on the wrong side?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

fouckhest said:


> or is it the front wheel thats on the wrong side?


The back one.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> The back one.


i know...it was a joke


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

fouckhest said:


> i know...it was a joke


needs center caps too


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

not a vw/audi i know, but just finished up my mercedes just in time for h2oi


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Couple from this weekend. 
Black grille test.
Like it better black than chrome, 

Going with more front camber and rolled front arches soon!


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice Job ^^^^:thumbup:


----------



## Joeydub7 (Mar 11, 2012)

My car


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

VR_Kraut said:


> Last bit of whorage.


Saw you rolling in the Passat on i78 on my way in to work the other day. Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## frilllan (Jun 18, 2012)

My Golf Gti Mk5 with Rotiform IND 19x10 all around.
Photographers: Jan (Veegeek) Axelsson and Sebastian Rosander


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy huge pictures boss!!!


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

^^ Moar pics.
Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr

a shot from the side


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

kevin_hellaxcute said:


> a shot from the side


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

kevin_hellaxcute said:


> Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr
> 
> a shot from the side


That is a grizzly setup. Looks really good.:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Accuair E-Level, Airlift front and rears bags 


OEM wheels:




3SDM 0.06 (18X9.5 et40)


----------



## mikag6 (Sep 16, 2013)

😍😍😍


----------



## GDGemmer (Sep 25, 2007)

frilllan said:


> My Golf Gti Mk5 with Rotiform IND 19x10 all around.
> Photographers: Jan (Veegeek) Axelsson and Sebastian Rosander
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I like the contrast of, ummm, texture (?) between the wheels and the car's shape/body lines. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Joeydub7 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## GDGemmer (Sep 25, 2007)

ParkeR32 said:


>


.effing love this.


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

Twilliams83 said:


>


These are growing on me. I like the old skool look with a modern twist.:thumbup:

eaturvtech


----------



## Daveyg (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

Daveyg said:


>



That's classy bro. Saved to SD card.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

LowRoad - h2oi by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## mikag6 (Sep 16, 2013)

😍😍😍


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris-4 by BobAy photography, on Flickr

:heart:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

H2Oi 13-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## General_vw_Gli (Sep 17, 2010)

*Mountains!*

while cruising the Blue ridge pkwy found this little stop and just had to stop and snap one or two


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sorry for the crappy instagram/picstitch photo but it's the best I have at the moment until my friend sends me some better pics he took at h2oi.









and yes it will go lower this winter. I'm not notched and not running airlift performance rear shocks. Those 2 things will get me where I want to be. Oh- and I have to figure out new wheels.


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> LowRoad - h2oi by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Mr.Bennett for picture.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> LowRoad - h2oi by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


cmon you cant just post ONE pic of this


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

vdubjettaman said:


> sorry for the crappy instagram/picstitch photo but it's the best I have at the moment until my friend sends me some better pics he took at h2oi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From one bagged Beetle owner to another...I love this! :heart:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

TJClover said:


> From one bagged Beetle owner to another...I love this! :heart:


Thanks! :beer: always a work in progress. but I'm happy where it is for just about 2 weeks prior to h2oi it was completely stock. ha!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

My .:R










My lady's Beetle










Photos by MaxxVR


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

double love


Untitled by j zoebisch, on Flickr


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

more of mikes lowroad


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

^ Very nice :beer:


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Damn that's nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

the fuzzy one said:


> more of mikes lowroad


damn


----------



## Daveyg (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## TurboGG (Mar 4, 2011)

New wheels waiting to go on.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

I still miss that car. Looks good!


----------



## UNDERWRAPS AUTOMOTIVE (May 17, 2013)

the fuzzy one said:


> more of mikes lowroad


I don't know mike well, but I'm a fan of anything he has touched... this does not dissappoint :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> more of mikes lowroad


Sooo Good


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Tom.w (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's mine.


IMG_3513 by Tom.Walton1, on Flickr


IMG_4489 by Tom.Walton1, on Flickr


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jebe (Jan 21, 2012)

Photos: #JuliusKallioniemi


----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)

just finished the AL install


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

fatmir305 said:


>


Love ur car Bro.:thumbup:

eaturvtech


----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

baggedNdragged said:


>


:thumbup: liking the setup. both the car and the background


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

baggedNdragged said:


>


Awww f*ckk


----------



## TurboGG (Mar 4, 2011)

Winter wheels teaser just something to keep my mind moving
Still havent adjusted anything pics of just throwing them on
Going with new tires and bringing the rears in some.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

baggedNdragged said:


>


goddamn


----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Second attempt at light painting on the wife's R32.


Night Park-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

baggedNdragged said:


>


Get some spacers! :beer:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

baggedNdragged said:


>


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, someone mentioned spacers. I thought about them for the front. Maybe get some for Xmas eace:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Fall-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

HM2D4094 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4076 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4069 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4070 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4085 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4041 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4017 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4044 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4049 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4059 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

[/QUOTE]url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10770075574/]







[/url]
HM2D4041 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4017 by TJ Simon,[/QUOTE]

These two images are plain and simply divine!!!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Fall-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

BlsdEsquire said:


> These two images are plain and simply divine!!!


Thanks!


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Fall-5 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

VR_Kraut said:


> Fall-5 by santorum, on Flickr


love it


----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## asscannon (Sep 9, 2013)

dorbritz said:


> <IMG SRC="http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i113/dorbritz/passat%20wagon%20pics/DSC_1357.jpg" BORDER="0"><IMG SRC="http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i113/dorbritz/passat%20wagon%20pics/DSC_1340.jpg" BORDER="0"><IMG SRC="http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i113/dorbritz/passat%20wagon%20pics/DSC_1363.jpg" BORDER="0">


 mmmmmmmmm so noiceeee


----------



## miltonbug (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

miltonbug said:


>


My new favorite 3.:thumbup:

Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)

^nice


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Stock airride for now, tapped with my own management sitting on winter wheels.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

FYI, wheels are for sale:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> FYI, wheels are for sale:thumbup:


love those wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

HM2D4646 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4448 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4516 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


----------



## MIDNIGHTwanderer (Feb 20, 2009)

here's mine, thanks go to tugzvr for these shots!


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## mikag6 (Sep 16, 2013)

My GTD bagged from french 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VSPwheels (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

HonDee-A3 said:


>


This looks great! :beer:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Fall-8 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

"The Getta!"

<a href="http://s25.photobucket.com/user/dmarian/media/dmarian008/1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/dmarian/dmarian008/1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

dmarian said:


> "The Getta!"
> 
> <a href="http://s25.photobucket.com/user/dmarian/media/dmarian008/1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/dmarian/dmarian008/1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg"/></a>


That looks very tasteful on the MKIV.

eaturvtech


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Rcbowman369 (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Rcbowman369 said:


>


 damn. i am in love


----------



## Burner_ (Mar 24, 2007)

Burner's Bagged Passat 3bg | Built in Ireland


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

One that my lady took in October.


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialkk43/11313468753/" title="Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7301/11313468753_f8188372b9.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialkk43/11313408364/" title="Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3833/11313408364_849ca27022.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialkk43/11313349765/" title="Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3683/11313349765_621e6d5fee.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

ride height :snowcool:


----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)

I am not sure how to post the actual video on here, watch in 1080p:laugh: opcorn:

http://youtu.be/nMqhxUP5ysw?t=1m9s


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

meh some updated shots...


----------



## vihtoriii (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## VSPwheels (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Day505jetta (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Subie winter mode


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

My wheels came in.


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just autoerotic asphyxiated myself to this.




the fuzzy one said:


> more of mikes lowroad


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

ZachSav said:


> My wheels came in.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

eaturvtech


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> I just autoerotic asphyxiated myself to this.


Too Legit !:thumbup:


----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ray_singh/11226349353/" title="Unicorn by Ray Singh, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5515/11226349353_8b91c911c3_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Unicorn"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ray_singh/11226347883/" title="Kyle's Beast! by Ray Singh, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7321/11226347883_8e747f9bef_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Kyle's Beast!"></a>


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Fixx Fest 10*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice clean tank setup


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

Picked this up today.










sent from my big phone


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice to see more bagged Passats :thumbup:




























:beer:


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

snowplow (6 of 6) by bbswagen, on Flickr


snowplow (5 of 6) by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

BBSWagen said:


> snowplow (6 of 6) by bbswagen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> snowplow (5 of 6) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Detroits on audi tt looks awesome, first time ive seen that look 

Sent from my phone because tapatalk is free now!


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

800 miles on my CC. Loving this car.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

not great pics, but it's all I have at the moment- wheels will be refinished this winter but had to test fit them first!


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

HM2D4434 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4450 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4452 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D3487 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


HM2D4125 by TJ Simon, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

BBSWagen said:


> snowplow (6 of 6) by bbswagen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> snowplow (5 of 6) by bbswagen, on Flickr


liking the detroits :thumbup:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


>


What wheels are these? I am in love.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

vip modulars i think they could be aufelgens or ag form as well all have ones that are very similar


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

Wishing for weather like this again...


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i came


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Waterfest 2013 - Englishtown NJ by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## flexi85 (Jan 2, 2014)

*AW: Official Air Ride Show Off Thread*










Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

VAGwhore said:


>


This is very appropriate. Very classy. I didn't know they made those headlights for the new Passats. That is a Passat right? Either way its great.:thumbup:

Sent from my ADR6325 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

alittle mad the grass is hiding my cupra lip though :banghead:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

16 | 365 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

18 | 365 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Just finished this on Friday.


----------



## openingwheels (Jan 21, 2014)

*2011 GOLF 6 Runing By AIRLIFT OR ACCUAIR in Beijing China*


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

openingwheels said:


>


Very unique, awesome work. Have any pictures from the build? Is that an M3 front bumper?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

PAD22-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

openingwheels said:


>




This thing is beautiful. WANT!

Is this an R or GTI?


----------



## dubtech01 (Nov 16, 2009)

Figure I'll whore this since I haven't posted much on here


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Showing the love from the CC crowd.


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Just finished bagging my Avant :-


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

dubb34r said:


>


Those wheels! Niceee, what are they? Never seen them before

Sent from my phone because tapatalk is free now!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Brada BR5


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> Those wheels! Niceee, what are they? Never seen them before


Thanks. There's only two sets out there at the moment. They're Brada Wheels BR5.




DEZL_DUB said:


> Brada BR5


:beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

Ray:.;84461443<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ray_singh/11226347883/" title="Kyle's Beast! by Ray Singh said:


> Any more pics of this mk3 or a build thread? one of my favorite mk3 today's:thumbup:


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

VR_Kraut said:


>


Seen both this and the Passat rolling around the last couple days. You live off the 222 bypass? I'm in the silver MKIV Jetta.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Put my HP Drivetechs in yesterday, just need to remove bumpstops and isht after getting it TÜV approved.


----------



## TheSiwwyWabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

Untitled by RyanStevens, on Flickr


----------



## Tom.w (Apr 19, 2013)

IMG_5080 by Tom.Walton1, on Flickr


IMG_4947 by Tom.Walton1, on Flickr


IMG_4950 by Tom.Walton1, on Flickr


----------



## MRK2 GREATNESS (Oct 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DRW-CADDY16VT (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Carbon13GTI (Oct 17, 2012)

dubtech01 said:


> Figure I'll whore this since I haven't posted much on here


Wheels look :thumbup: Are they HRE 501 Reps? If so, who makes them?


----------



## dudu356 (Apr 26, 2013)

Carbon13GTI said:


> Wheels look :thumbup: Are they HRE 501 Reps? If so, who makes them?


I think it is avant garde m220


----------



## Carbon13GTI (Oct 17, 2012)

dudu356 said:


> I think it is avant garde m220


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## peddyproblems (Dec 9, 2009)

DSC01609 by ehurlburt, on Flickr


DSC01610 by ehurlburt, on Flickr


DSC01597.JPG by ehurlburt, on Flickr


----------



## Danaldson (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## lisek99 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

peddyproblems said:


> DSC01609 by ehurlburt, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC01610 by ehurlburt, on Flickr
> ...


so simple and clean, i love it


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

Passats of a feather...


----------



## JshWon (Aug 14, 2001)

Need to get the front lower.


----------



## Ceisari (Aug 9, 2012)

Few pics my ex golf.








































[/url] [/IMG]









*Photos By: http://www.flickr.com/photos/avt0matphotography/*


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Have had the car officially for one year now. Just finished installing my OEM HIDs/LEDs from China (only a few sets in the country).


PassatAnniversary-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## VSPwheels (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)

Thx for the shots Gnatman


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

March Madness 2014 - Long Island NY by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

Need an upper CA notch to get the fronts a little lower, and rears need a bit more negative camber :thumbdown:


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

EURO_DOLL said:


> Need an upper CA notch to get the fronts a little lower, and rears need a bit more negative camber :thumbdown:
> 
> ic:


:heart::heart:


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> March Madness 2014 - Long Island NY by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


Ryan, that shot is on point! Sorry I couldn't make it out Sunday. We need to link up ASAP. :thumbup:



missamagnificent said:


> :heart::heart:


:wave: :heart: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Hadn't posted pics in a while


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

VAGwhore said:


> Hadn't posted pics in a while


sooooo clean :heart:


----------



## Salhiehm1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally installed my kit from Bag Riders and joined the Air community :wave: 

sorry for the quality, iPhone camera


----------



## VSPwheels (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

wheels are freshly refinished balanced and up for sale 😉


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmiller614/13656863145" title="IMG_9611 by Ryan Miller, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3690/13656863145_4441b52cd1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="IMG_9611"></a>


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ic:


killin it. i miss that car and that guy :heart:


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> killin it. i miss that car and that guy :heart:


:heart::heart: Miss you too dude! Congrats again to you and Alyssa! When you heading westward again??


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ gorgeous :heart:



















Photographer: Anthony Cosme :thumbup: :heart:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Huge thanks to Andrew of ORT hooking me up with a killer set of Forgelines. A killer set which represents my son's birthstone as the face and my birthstone as the barrels!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

^^^^ Look Soooo Good cory!!!!nice to see they are the right bolt pattern:laugh:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Those Forgelines look great dude. Very cool wheels. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank you guys! Yes, the bolt pattern is finally correct and the fitment is spot on IMO.


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :heart::heart: Miss you too dude! Congrats again to you and Alyssa! When you heading westward again??



thanks! were excited for the little nugget. as for a trip west, id love to get out there this summer, but well see!


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

:wave::facepalm:


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

on stocks. ill post a pic of wheels and new tires when its daylight.










-jd


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

My bagged s4


----------



## jebe (Jan 21, 2012)

*Pics: Tuukka Erikkilä / IG: fotomotuke
Car: Jesse Pesonen / IG: jebbzzz*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13955689413" title="Untitled by jesse pesonen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7186/13955689413_b3a97908d9_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13955621915" title="Untitled by jesse pesonen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2907/13955621915_af96a04190_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13955688333" title="Untitled by jesse pesonen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3687/13955688333_b361a322a4_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

More JSW love (found this old shot of my JSW on FB)


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

This needs to be in the epic pictures thread.

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk
href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13955688333" title="Untitled by jesse pesonen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3687/13955688333_b361a322a4_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Untitled"></a>[/QUOTE]


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Got the new wheels on 

14112021234_c5809832ac_b by vdubbin00, on Flickr


14125095442_ab15f7f36e_b by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

VAGwhore said:


> Got the new wheels on
> 
> 14112021234_c5809832ac_b by vdubbin00, on Flickr
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

www.underwrapsautomotive.com


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

VAGwhore said:


> Got the new wheels on
> 
> 14112021234_c5809832ac_b by vdubbin00, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Wow! Perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

IMG_4511 by todd williams 83, on Flickr

IMG_4512 by todd williams 83, on Flickr

IMG_4514 by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

Hands up.. Top man!


Www.fireandicevr6.de


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

LowlyDubb3r said:


> The beast grazing in the grass.


:heart:

4ccua7r by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

subframe and motor raised 1", unibody on the ground


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Currently for sale...


----------



## paulash_ash (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Air Ride Show Off Thread*

I'm not really a computer person (I'd rather be getting my hands dirty) but I've been viewing the site for ages and I thought it was about time that I posted my car on here. Hope you like my UK motor.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14246948664" title="Audi A4 20140518_100945 by paulashash, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2923/14246948664_9e0f175273_c.jpg" width="800" height="452" alt="Audi A4 20140518_100945"></a>


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_0986 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

paulash_ash said:


> I'm not really a computer person (I'd rather be getting my hands dirty) but I've been viewing the site for ages and I thought it was about time that I posted my car on here. Hope you like my UK motor.
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14246948664" title="Audi A4 20140518_100945 by paulashash, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2923/14246948664_9e0f175273_c.jpg" width="800" height="452" alt="Audi A4 20140518_100945"></a>


looks great dude ! They Vossens ?


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

hyphytrain203 said:


> subframe and motor raised 1", unibody on the ground
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paulash_ash (May 22, 2014)

Yeah mate. 20 Inch Vossen CV4's. Fit straight on no rubbing or anything.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Need to get her lower :thumbdown:


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

c0r3y.af said:


> Need to get her lower :thumbdown:


Wow

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

1981 VW Rabbit Pickup turbo diesel
4 link rear end w/airlift bags built by vortex user midwesta
frame notched 
universal fit airlift bagged struts up front modded to fit a mk1 by vortex user iron trap
under the bed:
accuair e level management
two viair compressors
5 gallon tank
two air horns to avoid near misses with distracted drivers
big thanks to everyone who helped make this happen!


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

c0r3y.af said:


> Need to get her lower :thumbdown:


Clever tank placement.


----------



## theross12 (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

theross12 said:


>


Nice

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0186 by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


DSC_0222 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


DSC_0251 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


----------



## theross12 (May 20, 2006)

Bonzerrelli said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


Thanks! 



zacharys666 said:


> DSC_0251 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


Love the VSPs. My friend has them on her A3 :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ic:



:heart::heart::heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:heart: Thanks Mr. Moderator! :laugh: Haven't seen you post pics of your jawn in a while. Miss it. Miss you.


----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Past weekend at Wuste
WUSTE 2014 by Big C Photos, on Flickr

WUSTE 2014 by Big C Photos, on Flickr

Photo cred to Colton Mantolino for Lowered Lifestyle :thumbup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0582 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr

DSC_0551 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr

DSC_0431 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


----------



## CourtX (Aug 13, 2011)

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)

b7 s4. accuair. airlift. rotiform lhr. :beer: janky garage. ecoshine


----------



## cpablo (Jan 9, 2013)

mk6 jsw/vip modular/accuair elevel/janky garage/eco-shine :beer:


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)

:laugh::beer:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

pic courtesy of Prowagen Per4mance:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Hi bud!!!:wave:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

GTIzlatko said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Hi bud!!!:wave:


:wave: when are we getting together?


----------



## RightRides (Jan 15, 2014)

*from stock, to coilovers, and to airride*

Russia. Chelyabinsk )
One year in my hands
From stock, to coilover, and to custom airride in 2014

stock









coilover ta-technix
Audi RS6 Vancouver 18×8″ et45 +215/40R18

















custom airride
X5 131 style 18×8.5″ et48 +215/40R18


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

Beitz DUB said:


>



Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

*IG @bagged_cc* :wave:


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14331176311" title="VW CC SB6 Final 17 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2900/14331176311_5bb8234e04_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 17"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14147902220" title="VW CC SB6 Final 5 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3865/14147902220_1308621b94_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 5"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14147902020" title="VW CC SB6 Final 7 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3836/14147902020_a18dc812a0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 7"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14147854129" title="VW CC SB6 Final 9 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3918/14147854129_5e79284153_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 9"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14334517485" title="VW CC SB6 Final 15 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5551/14334517485_9817c422b2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 15"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14334517905" title="VW CC SB6 Final 13 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3889/14334517905_a79dba42fe_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 13"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14334518765" title="VW CC SB6 Final 6 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3885/14334518765_6cb3e23c74_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 6"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14332812892" title="VW CC SB6 Final 8 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3855/14332812892_d4a85be357_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 8"></a>


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

been a while but I been lurking


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

^ Wheels fit the car great man :thumbup:


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

air ride killed the rolling shot...


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)

fouckhest said:


> air ride killed the rolling shot...


Killed it🙌


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

Du Werke said:


> ic:


car sits perfect! out of my own curiosity, was there any steps taken to get the front down that low?


----------



## GTi-VrSex! (Jun 14, 2012)

Well my name is Elvin, here is my MKV on v2 management with CCW CLASSIC 5's. 
I'm from Portland, Oregon. 

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/OhofMVv.jpg" alt="Uploaded with Imgupr" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/BkQoNhT.jpg" alt="Uploaded with Imgupr" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/zXbHB0O.jpg" alt="Uploaded with Imgupr" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/JjJ7OQA.jpg" alt="Uploaded with Imgupr" />


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

GTi-VrSex! said:


> Well my name is Elvin, here is my MKV on v2 management with CCW CLASSIC 5's.
> I'm from Portland, Oregon.


which side skirts are those? Sportwagen? 

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

fouckhest said:


> air ride killed the rolling shot...


:heart: thats an awesome shot


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Du Werke said:


>


oh boy!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Last weekend at WFC fest 2...coverage here http://www.canibeat.com/2014/06/wrong-fitment-fest-2-oceanside-ca-official-coverage/


----------



## theross12 (May 20, 2006)

Posting for a friend. Here's her A3 on VSP Type 1






































Her IG is liquidxsolid


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

DSC_3799 by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

missamagnificent said:


> ic:


dang, those wheels look purtty on the jetta


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

hyphytrain203 said:


> dang, those wheels look purtty on the jetta


Thank you! :beer:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Photo credit to user GTIzlatko:


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

Dutchmastr9 said:


>


I wish I had more hands so I could give u four thumbs up.


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

@CZB I like :thumbup:


----------



## EsotericRR (Nov 8, 2006)

One from yesterday


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats on killing the Passat game, Bro! Did Drew make your badgeless grille?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

BlsdEsquire said:


> Congrats on killing the Passat game, Bro! Did Drew make your badgeless grille?




Haha, thanks man. Nah he didn't, this is actually the euro grille modified to fit the US body, only one in the US


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

VAGwhore said:


> Haha, thanks man. Nah he didn't, this is actually the euro grille modified to fit the US body, only one in the US


Right on, Thanks! BTW how's the weather up there?  On top of the game!!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

EsotericRR said:


> One from yesterday


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## EsotericRR (Nov 8, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :heart::heart::heart:


:thumbup: Thanks


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

BlsdEsquire said:


> Right on, Thanks! BTW how's the weather up there?  On top of the game!!!



Starting to not be as lonely, seems like more and more legit passats are coming out of the wood work. I remember back when I first got my passat, I think I was the 2nd person in the US to have a bagged one. Now its like new ones are popping up every day.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

If you ain't first, you're last.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

VAGwhore said:


> Starting to not be as lonely, seems like more and more legit passats are coming out of the wood work. I remember back when I first got my passat, I think I was the 2nd person in the US to have a bagged one. Now its like new ones are popping up every day.


all over the place..


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Got the new airlift performance struts with the dampening and camber adjust option! Certainly happy with them!


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

A5's On The Harbor by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr

A5's On The Harbor by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

Actually went out to take some pics of the new headlights.


----------



## Onetyme (Feb 1, 2006)

*My Girl*

This is my Baby Zhaan:heart:


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## PinoyG60 (Mar 23, 2001)




----------



## theross12 (May 20, 2006)

Don't mind the bacon. Should be getting it fixed in a few weeks.


----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Let the whoring commence!

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

HP Drivetech
IMG_8811 by FVCKD Photography, on Flickr
IMG_8831 by FVCKD Photography, on Flickr
IMG_8828 by FVCKD Photography, on Flickr
IMG_8822 by FVCKD Photography, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

^ so RAD! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> ]


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## MartinKing (May 3, 2011)




----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

All these photos are located in my flickr account...link posted in my sig

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14715507810" title="AutoCombine 2014 bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5587/14715507810_214b8d045b_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="AutoCombine 2014 bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14802471801" title="rear lip bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2904/14802471801_3473d978f1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="rear lip bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14758102716" title="group shoot bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3888/14758102716_87fd09386f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="group shoot bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14777954631" title="group shoot bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5572/14777954631_495af0029a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="group shoot bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14594390400" title="bagged cc group shoot by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2899/14594390400_2620a82228_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bagged cc group shoot"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14691094721" title="bagged cc cars and coffee by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5595/14691094721_64cd9a72ae_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bagged cc cars and coffee"></a>


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

@chrisf_vr6
First 2 photos by @po_tography


















Last 2 photos by me @chrisf_vr6


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmiller614/13916319532" title="IMG_9765 by Ryan Miller, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5125/13916319532_6b484059fb_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="IMG_9765"></a>


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Heres a few from my Instagram feed: 











Hope everyone is having a good weekend :thumbup::beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

joecastro420 said:


> Heres a few from my Instagram feed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

2014-08-27 02.42.29 3 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

2014-08-27 03.16.55 1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


DAYOM!!   :thumbup:


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

DSC_1027.jpg


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

CrAZY_EuRo said:


> @chrisf_vr6
> First 2 photos by @po_tography
> 
> 
> ...


Fuhhhhk


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

DSC_7127 by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)

by OleKingCole, on Flickr


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

NorCO_1806 said:


> DAYOM!!   :thumbup:


:laugh: Thank you man!


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)

Just a set of test wheels


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## geo7087 (Dec 24, 2010)

My UK Mk4 Jetta/Bora.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

LowlyDubb3r said:


>


 Well







...doesn't get much more perfect than that :thumbup:


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed, perfect


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Quick shot on the way into work. Just wrapped it up last night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Tracks-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

^^^ :thumbup:


20140922-untitled shoot by Kyle Justin Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Piter_NS (Sep 22, 2012)

My MK2 on air


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice mk2 ^^^ What set up you running, bags management etc? Accuair, Airlift, etc.. :thumbup: Looks really good man umpkin:


----------



## Piter_NS (Sep 22, 2012)

Air suspension is homemade...

Front shock absorbers: KW Variant 2
Rear shock absorbers: Koni Sport
Bags: 4*Rubena 130/2
Compressor: 2*Viair 450C
Tank: 15 Liters
Solenoid: 1/2" 4*V352-15c
Control: avs ARC-9 Switch Box; 4 Switches Wireless Remote Control; control from CarPC with 6 programmable buttons in demo mode
Gauge: 5*small air gauges in dashboard


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

2014 Passat SEL TDI
Airlift Performance Series bags
Air Zeith OB2
Accuair Elevel
Bentley 20in wheels


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

^ nice wheels ^


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> ^ nice wheels ^


 thanks! Same! Apparently they look 100x better when they're finished


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Photo Credit: StanceWorks


----------



## theross12 (May 20, 2006)

Photo Credit: Condukt.Co


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Buck Russell said:


> Photo Credit: StanceWorks


got damn old friend... lookin boss!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

ericjohnston27 said:


> got damn old friend... lookin boss!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wave:


Thanks Eric! :thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^Ughhh that thing is SO sick


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

At H20i Ocean City, Maryland


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

punkvideo81 said:


> At H20i Ocean City, Maryland


Awwwsome! :thumbup:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)




----------



## HonestChip (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

my car at 32nd H2OI
























my first time editing photos


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

cocdapWM1.1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

cocdapWM3 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ...


:thumbup:ic:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

HonestChip said:


>


love the sunlight in this shot


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

NorCO_1806 said:


> :thumbup:ic:


eace::beer::thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## HonestChip (Apr 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> love the sunlight in this shot


Thanks Sean!


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

The wheels on the white jetta look great :thumbup:


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's a shot from First Class Fitment


----------



## grélon (Apr 16, 2014)

hi from paris 
my c5 euro modfied in US
only euro bumpers

bagged with accuair e-level


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

grélon said:


> hi from paris
> my c5 euro modfied in US
> only euro bumpers
> 
> bagged with accuair e-level...


Very nice :thumbup: belle voiture
il ya juste quelque chose sur un '_wagon_'

Dear VAG, Can VW get front fenders that allow room for some actual wheels? You know, like the Audi's get, please


----------



## grélon (Apr 16, 2014)

thanks for little french ))
sorry for my bad English...

rims mercedes 18x8.5 offset43 with 30mm spacers all

and front/rear fender home made


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)




----------



## theross12 (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

HP Drivetech all day :beer:


----------



## geo7087 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## moorb (Oct 29, 2014)

hi from Italy, this is mine..on airlift slam digital


----------



## ptownr32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is mine on elevel and 19" vossens


----------



## grélon (Apr 16, 2014)

my A6 bagged accuair

like N share ))

https://www.facebook.com/a6accuair


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

grélon said:


> my A6 bagged accuair
> 
> like N share ))
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/a6accuair


For anyone that doesn't want to click over to Facebook, here's a good shot:


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)

by OleKingCole, on Flickr


----------



## grélon (Apr 16, 2014)

NorCO_1806 said:


> For anyone that doesn't want to click over to Facebook, here's a good shot:


ohh thanx )
all evolution on my page 
french modifications...from paris


----------



## GTIKole. (Nov 19, 2008)

<img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5614/15475623891_fd392d4047_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled">

<img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2949/15292103388_999e8b23c5_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled">

<img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3932/14967519504_225655de73_c.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="mk3oct20">


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## mikkee (Aug 19, 2004)

IG-ovrboost


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Tylurg (Oct 2, 2013)

rickyislazy said:


>


this is b-e-a-utiful :thumbup:


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

rickyislazy said:


>


What are your wheel n tire dimensions, please include offset, thanks....camber?

:thumbup: very nice indeed


----------



## ny-gli (Jun 17, 2014)

*Accuair E-Level*

<a href="http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/ny-gli/media/Project%20Blacklist/57407C1D-ABE5-46FD-BFAC-3210976C8A3D_zpsqowidc6s.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b567/ny-gli/Project%20Blacklist/57407C1D-ABE5-46FD-BFAC-3210976C8A3D_zpsqowidc6s.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 57407C1D-ABE5-46FD-BFAC-3210976C8A3D_zpsqowidc6s.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/ny-gli/media/Project%20Blacklist/DSC_0227_zps38d1bc9c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b567/ny-gli/Project%20Blacklist/DSC_0227_zps38d1bc9c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0227_zps38d1bc9c.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/ny-gli/media/Project%20Blacklist/77342A6F-8A7F-4B61-9A42-E64D673CF836_zpsewnk8ycd.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b567/ny-gli/Project%20Blacklist/77342A6F-8A7F-4B61-9A42-E64D673CF836_zpsewnk8ycd.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 77342A6F-8A7F-4B61-9A42-E64D673CF836_zpsewnk8ycd.jpg"/></a>


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

ny-gli said:


>


I'm guessing you had those powder-coated. Could you let us know about how much that cost? 

I'm really liking those wheels, having seen them (or close) on a few cars. Very nice look :thumbup:


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

VR6_EURO said:


>


My favorite set of the bunch :thumbup:


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> My favorite set of the bunch


Samsies. They are 8.5 wide front and rear. I'm trying to get a set of rear wheels from a rear wheel drive E class which are 9.5 wide


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

ic: Photo credit: aTHOMPSONsPHOTOGRAPHY :heart:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Man do I miss summer right now


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


>


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

mikkee said:


>


Somebody steal the other 3/4 of your hood? :screwy:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

Travy said:


>


Daaaaym hombre.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/eric_banash/13915184589" title="Banash_140503-1101-Edit by Eric Banash, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7426/13915184589_8817005c18_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Banash_140503-1101-Edit"></a>


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

winter mode engaged.
IMG_9833 by SWPWRX2012, on Flickr


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Wide RS on a bagged MKV. NEVAR BEN DUN B4!


----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15595142494" title="Golf R Snow Bagged (1 of 1) by Dan Katz, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7492/15595142494_fef8401e66_o.jpg" width="999" height="662" alt="Golf R Snow Bagged (1 of 1)"></a>


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

blknytro said:


> ic:


makes me wish my car was white :thumbup:


----------



## itstmacc (Nov 12, 2014)

My R32, #41/5000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

itstmacc said:


> My R32, #41/5000


Very cool :thumbup:
Are there water traps hiding somewhere? Maybe they're directly mounted to the sides of the tank?

Is the floor metal? 


And yes, I have to ask.....isn't it a bit loud?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

rickyislazy said:


> ...


thats one clean looking VW :thumbup:


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)

vip modular vxs110


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

technine*beesix said:


> vip modular vxs110


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)

:heart::wave::heart:


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

my car IG: chrisf_vr6 ic: by IG: ericdowdphoto


----------



## GTIKole. (Nov 19, 2008)

_DSC9207 by gtikole, on Flickr


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Slow-GTI (Oct 29, 2014)

ocdpvw said:


> winter mode engaged.
> IMG_9833 by SWPWRX2012, on Flickr


What part of this car is in winter mode? lol


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Slow-GTI said:


> What part of this car is in winter mode? lol


His wheels.

Usually he's on a set of Forgelines:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Few shots when I test fitted my new wheels :thumbup:




























aaaand winter mode :thumbdown:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

haven't washed this crap since october maybe?  :laugh:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Miss this turd... haven't driven in almost 2 years! 









[/url]


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

still waiting for hot weather...



wheels i will put on if i don't sell them


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

my 2015 Audi A3 on Air Lift Performance series


----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

My 2015 with Accuair/HPDriveTech


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

get rid of that snow and put those Brada's on ASAP man.


----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

Dude... I can't wait! The color change is going to be quite a shocker!


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Obviously not a vw or Audi but anyway


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^I like it much much better without the green :thumbup: Looking good.

sidefit by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

shadeangle by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

FLMKVDUB said:


>


I like this a lot, very simple. Anymore pics?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

ProjectA3 said:


> my 2015 Audi A3 on Air Lift Performance series





a3punk said:


> My 2015 with Accuair/HPDriveTech


What's the deal with the quarter panel/fender bodyline on these cars? Looks really odd. Almost like its creased or something.


----------



## mrx928 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

AlexsVR6 said:


> I like this a lot, very simple. Anymore pics?


Thanks man @whiteclassic15 on Instagram or my build thread: http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=96906


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Looking bada$$ Christian!


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

CChristian said:


>


those wheels!! This. Looks. Killer.


who makes them?


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

Pottle said:


> those wheels!! This. Looks. Killer.
> 
> 
> who makes them?


agreed, sexy af.

MTechnica makes them (Link here).
I had the Turbos. Great quality and very light.


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

wannabeeuroTR said:


>


Very nice, now grab me some Beaver Nuggets!! :thumbup:


----------



## thekoolaid (Apr 5, 2011)

do you guys think it would look ok to be on air with 18x8 et 35 on a mkv gti? in the future im aiming for 18x8 rears 18x9 for now 8's is all i have the mula for. Im just scared my rear is gona look like im on skinny chocolate donuts


----------



## GTIKole. (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

a couple of pics I took of my friends TDI jetta. 

DSC_1388 by DNA Foto69, on Flickr

DSC_1385 by DNA Foto69, on Flickr


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

GTIKole. said:


>


This...  

VW4LIFE


----------



## Roel. (May 19, 2008)

Some photo's of my 1980 Golf MK1 from The Netherlands!


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

matt_mk6 said:


>


Very nice. Clean.  

VW4LIFE


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

euroluv69 said:


> a couple of pics I took of my friends TDI jetta.





matt_mk6 said:


>


DAYom!!   to both you and your friend...

OK, cough it up, you know we want wheel & tire specs


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

dayym ^

those wheels suit the beetle perfectly. :thumbup:


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

Aysus^^ mean

VW4LIFE


----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)

GTIzlatko said:


>


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## joancasti (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

^ Looks awesome man. I think textured skirts and valances would set everything off. :beer:


----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

H2o 2014


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

h2o 2013










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

joancasti said:


>


this is mine btw :sly:....and yes ive added the textured gli skirts all around and did extra changes


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

Roel. said:


> Some photo's of my 1980 Golf MK1 from The Netherlands!


      

VW4LIFE


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

2loDiesel said:


> this is mine btw :sly:....and yes ive added the textured gli skirts all around and did extra changes


very nice!

see you this summer @ julep!

i just bought Chris's ex bentley wheels for my car. Getting them refinished as we speak


----------



## kopywhaaaa (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

kopywhaaaa said:


>


Thats the first nice 4 I have seen in a while u should space the front out a bit imo. Beautiful. 

VW4LIFE


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

Bonzerrelli said:


> ....u should *space the front out a bit* imo. Beautiful.
> 
> VW4LIFE


*For shame*...tuck 'em as high as you can!! :thumbup:


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

big_hec said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work. 

VW4LIFE


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

test fitting some spacers this weekend when I switched over to my summer setup.
20x9 235/30 Hancook Ventus V12, from left to right: et41, et38, et36


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

FLMKVDUB said:


>


Much better. Looks good. 

VW4LIFE


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

mustang wheels? it has an old school vibe with all that tire, pretty cool.


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Bonzerrelli said:


> Much better. Looks good.
> 
> VW4LIFE





kern417 said:


> mustang wheels? it has an old school vibe with all that tire, pretty cool.


Thanks, yeah they're 17" bullitt wheels. I just swapped them out for a set of 18x9/10" all black bullitt wheels though. Its a nice blend of retro modern, I just need to do the whitewalls again.


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Thanks, yeah they're 17" bullitt wheels. I just swapped them out for a set of 18x9/10" all black bullitt wheels though. Its a nice blend of retro modern, I just need to do the whitewalls again.



nice set-up!! i like the retro look it gives! :thumbup:



now time for a new pic of mine with the new wheels on


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

New wheels went on :wave:


----------



## etgrisw1890 (Oct 28, 2013)

https://flic.kr/p/sXGBbH


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

sammii said:


> New wheels went on :wave:


Love it!


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

Eurowise truck almost ready to be shipped out for interior....sporting our full rear air beam setup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swamp bugggy (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

well... bentley wheels are gone already and picked up a temporary set while i wait for my roti CCV


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

lowpassat said:


> nice set-up!! i like the retro look it gives! :thumbup:


:beer: :beer: Here's the new setup


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm totally in love with your beetle lol

well done!!


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

lowpassat said:


> I'm totally in love with your beetle lol
> 
> well done!!


Haha thanks man! Love your cc as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Some from wustevegas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)

*My B7 Passat on Rotiform Ind*


----------



## etgrisw1890 (Oct 28, 2013)

https://flic.kr/p/tUV4fG


----------



## jdw46 (Jun 19, 2013)

Now just trying to decide on whether to pull out the fender liners or keep them in


----------



## mk5life (Nov 6, 2011)

jdw46 said:


> Now just trying to decide on whether to pull out the fender liners or keep them in


I rock my fender liners on my mkv, I just took out the screw that's on the very top and it still holds it in place perfectly fine. I was just worried of that screw puncturing my tire. Idk what size wheels you have but I have BBS co 18x8.5 et45 all around


----------



## jdw46 (Jun 19, 2013)

mk5life said:


> I rock my fender liners on my mkv, I just took out the screw that's on the very top and it still holds it in place perfectly fine. I was just worried of that screw puncturing my tire. Idk what size wheels you have but I have BBS co 18x8.5 et45 all around


I need to do the screws on the front but I think I would like to remove the back liners to ride a little lower with out rubbing in them. And I'm on 18x8.5 42et with 215x40s


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

lowpassat said:


> well... bentley wheels are gone already and picked up a temporary set while i wait for my roti CCV


Love the new wheels looks awesome on your ride! Who did you order the Roti's from? Roti's CCV are going to sweet  Maybe I just keep buying wheels from you or Jesse LOL


----------



## R32robd (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## boostedgooner (Dec 14, 2014)

a3punk said:


> My 2015 with Accuair/HPDriveTech


who did you order from? i'm looking for a kit for my mk7 golf R


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Just got mine on. 


























https://youtu.be/SqPAmwDBy6A


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

At SpringFest 15 in Hampton Roads, VA yesterday!










Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Just built for a customer...


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

Got my wheels mounted this morning


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

Not an audi or vw.but here it is.
dual 444c
5 gal tank,exo mounts=super quiet
autopilot v2
Uas over bc coils
rides smooth as silk.
cell pic


----------



## Bonzerrelli (Feb 22, 2013)

beachbum718 said:


> Not an audi or vw.but here it is.
> dual 444c
> 5 gal tank,exo mounts=super quiet
> autopilot v2
> ...


No!





Naw bro. Looks really nice.

VW4LIFE


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

beachbum718 said:


> ic:
> 
> Not an audi or vw.but here it is.
> dual 444c
> ...


needs moar low


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't know if i've posted here before or not, so ill just DROP this....did you see what i did there?


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

*Cult Classic 10*


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

2loDiesel said:


> ...jeddaa...


:thumbup: Very ice!!


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Sold the rotis going to rock these until I sell the car lol.... Old school Schmidts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Please excuse the crappy pics working on a few more things before real pictures take place


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

New wheels


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

Shoot I did for a buddy of mine. 

DSC_2058 by DNA Foto69, on Flickr


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:^


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

President Lincoln said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:^


:wave::heart:


----------



## AirSlamIt (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

beachbum718 said:


> New wheels


Car look amazing :heart::thumbup: What meet was that at?


----------



## G60Whinning (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is my money pit


















Sent from my fingers using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

From Waterwerks on The Bay










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## josh.coleman.5055 (Jul 3, 2015)

I need to get some better shots 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

Some ballers on this page! :beer:


----------



## josh.coleman.5055 (Jul 3, 2015)

technine*beesix said:


>


Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fifty3bags (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0068 by Zachary Stodart, on Flickr
DSC_0055 copy by Zachary Stodart, on Flickr


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

recent shots I took of my B7


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice shot  What wheels are you running?


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

northendroid said:


> Nice shot  What wheels are you running?


THANKS! :beer:


Savannahs.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## AirSlamIt (Jun 19, 2015)

Capt. Obvious said:


> My car sucks.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

Put a good amount of work into this beast:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

Pulled an all nighter to finish this setup before a show that was the next morning thankfully everything went together smoothly











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1qwkgti (May 22, 2003)




----------



## vhca182 (Jan 22, 2015)

Made in brasil


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

ic: by *W>S*


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

shoppingcenter2-4 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

Twighttt by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

shoppingcenter3-3 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi ULTIMATETABA :wave:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

technine*beesix said:


> Hi ULTIMATETABA :wave:


:wave::heart:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## dubvlmt (Jun 27, 2008)

My set up is super basic but clean.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

FLMKVDUB said:


>


Sweet ride


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

I can finally post my own car in here haha

My GTI by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

Western MD fall foilage by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

My GTI by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

FLMKVDUB said:


>


had a set of those wheels and still love them. Looks great man!! :thumbup:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

northendroid said:


> Sweet ride





fasttt600 said:


> had a set of those wheels and still love them. Looks great man!! :thumbup:


Thanks guys :beer::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

IMG_3178 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wintermode.


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Freshly bagged. 

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dub_CHYUH (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

^wow!


----------



## etgrisw1890 (Oct 28, 2013)

DSC_0099 by UncleEddie1890, on Flickr


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

Airlift slam series front, performance rear. Analog management 










:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Deceitful said:


>


Great shot, car looks awesome love the wheel and stance! Any pictures of your setup?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

northendroid said:


> Great shot, car looks awesome love the wheel and stance! Any pictures of your setup?


thanks for quoting that photo, I had forgot what it looked like...


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

My GTI by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

My GTI by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## euro2nur (Apr 24, 2006)

Don't post much on here anymore. But airlift performance all around with 3p management. Oz Mae wheels.


----------



## euro2nur (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

owner : @ERIK_DARK_MUFASA
Photographer : @LILLARE


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^:thumbup::thumbup:

CM6-8 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

CM6-12 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

CM6-6 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

CM6-10 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

The only set of wheels I ever wanted on my A3 :thumbup::thumbup:. Is this the set from that black MKV?


----------



## jfernandess14 (Jul 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eurotrsh said:


> The only set of wheels I ever wanted on my A3 :thumbup::thumbup:. Is this the set from that black MKV?


:heart:eace: Yessir! Couldn't have been more perfect timing/location. I hit him up and picked them up the next day about 10 mins from where I live :thumbup:


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

2loDiesel said:


>


Love this shot! Where in Quebec? Is your bag build posted on AirSociety?


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

northendroid said:


> Love this shot! Where in Quebec? Is your bag build posted on AirSociety?


Thanks! From Montreal and no i dont have a bag build on Airsociety. Never took the time to make one when i bagged her 5 years ago lol


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

2loDiesel said:


> Thanks! From Montreal and no i dont have a bag build on Airsociety. Never took the time to make one when i bagged her 5 years ago lol


That would have been my guess when I seen the 2LO Crew sticker, you guys have so pretty high end builds in that group!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

2loDiesel said:


> Thanks! From Montreal and no i dont have a bag build on Airsociety. Never took the time to make one when i bagged her 5 years ago lol


That would have been my guess when I seen the 2LO Crew sticker, you guys have some pretty high end builds in that group!


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

northendroid said:


> That would have been my guess when I seen the 2LO Crew sticker, you guys have some pretty high end builds in that group!



Thanks dude! :thumbup::thumbup: Ya some members have high quality parts! :laugh:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Got the wheels refinished over the winter, came out nice


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


Kuncle20 said:


>


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

Top man.. 


Posted at work...


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

From Spring Breakdown


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> From Spring Breakdown


:thumbup:


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

fresh install this weekend and put the wheels on last night. 

_DNA2748 by DNA Foto69, on Flickr


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

euroluv69 said:


> fresh install this weekend and put the wheels on last night.
> 
> _DNA2748 by DNA Foto69, on Flickr


Car and wheels look awesome bud! :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Some from this weekend at Autocon LA

AC5 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

AC6 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

AC3 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

AC7 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

AC4 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

AC8 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Love the Carlines on your car, Jason. Best wheel you've had. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Buck Russell said:


> Love the Carlines on your car, Jason. Best wheel you've had. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you sir eace: I agree! I was a fan of the polished finish, but the refinish just took it over the top for me :beer:


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

northendroid said:


> Car and wheels look awesome bud! :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)




----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lerk (May 24, 2011)

My mk4 with airride and rial daytona race. 










Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vhca182 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

interesting 

looks like a mk4/5/6/7


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)

BodenBash16








ic:jkl_foto


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

My GTI by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

My GTI by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

Or does this work too? 











Best of both worlds


----------



## adcodo (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

IMG_7822 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

IMG_6480 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## ocdpvw2 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks good bud nice job! Got your gift the other day, Thanks!


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

northendroid said:


> Looks good bud nice job! Got your gift the other day, Thanks!


Thanks for all your help! You taught me everything there was to know, and I appreciate it. I will get you the 2017 as well..

Sent from my Portable


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my Portable


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

lets throw some management displays in here as well :thumbup::beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## technine*beesix (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's an old clip of my Avant sitting on Rotiform LHR's that are for sale.. Cheers :beer:


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

IMG_6637 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

IMG_1547 (1) by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## ch355 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## TeeDeeEs (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ludey849 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

_DNA5799 by Natani Foto, on Flickr


----------



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

My b6 & my brother inlaws mk3









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## BMAxB (Mar 7, 2012)

IMG_2751 by Brandon G, on Flickr


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

This is my first bagged car. 99 Passat wagon and im loving it so far.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ocdpvw2 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

air ride auto crossing  

GTI auto x by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

_DNA6376 by Natani Foto, on Flickr


----------



## e.shaw (May 11, 2010)

The rado at cars and coffee and random shoot 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)




----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)




----------



## maskari_GTi (Nov 6, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)




----------



## vhca182 (Jan 22, 2015)

*My Sportwagen*


----------

